# Tokay thread



## xxpaintxx

any thing u no? usefull info for first time tokay keepers?
share it!

(courtesy of spikemu)


----------



## spikemu

xxpaintxx said:


> any thing u no? usefull info for first time tokay keepers?
> share it!
> 
> (courtesy of spikemu)


 
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i wonder whos AMAZING idea this was :Na_Na_Na_Na:

YAY for tokays 

whos got a REALLLLY noisey one ??? 

Bert my male makes aLOT of noise with his matying calls etc  lol


----------



## xxpaintxx

awww my old boy never called, but my new boy barks really low like a large dog.
cant wait to hear him calling to em. i only got him monday, so tonight is his first night being brave. he has 3 girl friends now lol


----------



## spikemu

xxpaintxx said:


> awww my old boy never called, but my new boy barks really low like a large dog.
> cant wait to hear him calling to em. i only got him monday, so tonight is his first night being brave. he has 3 girl friends now lol


 
lol WOW !!!!
how many you got ???? 
i only got my two about a month ish ago 
they been AWESOME ever since


----------



## xxpaintxx

just the 4
all in together in all glass exoterra.
1.1 are captive bred a HUGE
0.2 are wild caught and agresive.
i dont no what others think, but i reckon tokays are smart!
they figure you out and get used to catching techniques. they know about glass too lol.
how often do you handle yours?
once a week mine are caught up one by one and given the quick once over. making sure everything about them is at 100%
they also get checked over visualy each day, and love their fogger and tree trunk bark.


----------



## spikemu

xxpaintxx said:


> just the 4
> all in together in all glass exoterra.
> 1.1 are captive bred a HUGE
> 0.2 are wild caught and agresive.
> i dont no what others think, but i reckon tokays are smart!
> they figure you out and get used to catching techniques. they know about glass too lol.
> how often do you handle yours?
> once a week mine are caught up one by one and given the quick once over. making sure everything about them is at 100%
> they also get checked over visualy each day, and love their fogger and tree trunk bark.


how big is the exo ???
u got pics of it ???? 

my 2 are in a 4 foot high wooden viv lol  
i built it for a college project  lol


----------



## STOpossum

Can we see some set up pics please? 

Love the look of Tokays :flrt:


----------



## xxpaintxx

sorry my camera died 3 weeks ago...
they are in a 60 45 45 lots of vines plants mud moon bulbs (blue) and a fogger.


----------



## spikemu

STOpossum said:


> Can we see some set up pics please?
> 
> Love the look of Tokays :flrt:


ill put mine up tomorow


----------



## STOpossum

Thanks 

Just looking at foggers and the LED lights now.


----------



## xxpaintxx

STOpossum said:


> Thanks
> 
> Just looking at foggers and the LED lights now.


i use this....


----------



## spikemu

24" LED MOONLIGHT KIT FOR ANY AQUARIUM UP TO 6' LENGTH on eBay (end time 29-Oct-09 22:38:44 GMT)

i use them ^^^^

but i think i got a diff one ... look at their other items they got diff colours and everything


----------



## xxpaintxx

oooo! very good


----------



## forteh

xxpaintxx said:


> sorry my camera died 3 weeks ago...
> they are in a 60 45 45 lots of vines plants mud moon bulbs (blue) and a fogger.


4 tokays in a 60x45x45? :O
My single male has a one to himself and hes not all that big (as far as tokays go), hes 10" long and just tipping 90g.

I would have thought you wouldnt want more than 2 adults in a 60x45x45.


As far as mine goes: -

This is his viv, siliconed cork bark ledges which he constantly sits on, heatmat on the right hand side, going to make a hood and put one of those blue bulbs in though. He now has ecoearth substrate, holds the humidity much better and its easier to spot clean than the kitchen roll.










Hiding round the back.










Hand tame, he sometimes doesnt like being caught though


----------



## Bradders100

I'm unfortunately having to sell my tokay already (heartbroken) to now help fun an operation for another pet which will cost me about £60 and they might not even live through it 

I will deffinately get more tokays though after, though im thinking of saving for some morphs next time


----------



## Russ90

Nice one on the thread, enjoying the tokay love going on at the moment!

After being inspired by Spikemu's pics the other day (loving the blue LED's in the viv, seems i wasn't the only one impressed either!) i did a bit of hunting around and came across these on the bay for those that may be interested;

Aquawave submersible any aquarium led light Blue 260 on eBay (end time 09-Nov-09 16:32:14 GMT).

Looks like a good quality adjustable setup that's guaranteed waterproof aswell. Not as cheap as i thought it would be (£21 inc postage but not inc power adaptor!) but long term looks like a hardwareing, reliable gizmo! Comes in a variety of other colours and sizes aswell.

Likely to pick one up next week so i'll post a review on the thread if i do.

Thanks again to Spikemu for the inspiration!

:2thumb:


----------



## xxpaintxx

forteh said:


> 4 tokays in a 60x45x45? :O
> My single male has a one to himself and hes not all that big (as far as tokays go), hes 10" long and just tipping 90g.
> 
> I would have thought you wouldnt want more than 2 adults in a 60x45x45.
> 
> 
> As far as mine goes: -
> 
> This is his viv, siliconed cork bark ledges which he constantly sits on, heatmat on the right hand side, going to make a hood and put one of those blue bulbs in though. He now has ecoearth substrate, holds the humidity much better and its easier to spot clean than the kitchen roll.
> 
> image
> 
> Hiding round the back.
> 
> image
> 
> Hand tame, he sometimes doesnt like being caught though
> 
> image


i only had 2 in there until monday just gone! lol
they need an upgrade and im in the middle of fixing a deal with some one for a viv double that size. cant wait till it gets here. just hope i can fix my camera as i want pics up asap.


----------



## xxpaintxx

Bradders100 said:


> I'm unfortunately having to sell my tokay already (heartbroken) to now help fun an operation for another pet which will cost me about £60 and they might not even live through it
> 
> I will deffinately get more tokays though after, though im thinking of saving for some morphs next time


awww sorry to hear that 
good luck when the time is right though


----------



## xxpaintxx

Russ90 said:


> Nice one on the thread, enjoying the tokay love going on at the moment!
> 
> After being inspired by Spikemu's pics the other day (loving the blue LED's in the viv, seems i wasn't the only one impressed either!) i did a bit of hunting around and came across these on the bay for those that may be interested;
> 
> Aquawave submersible any aquarium led light Blue 260 on eBay (end time 09-Nov-09 16:32:14 GMT).
> 
> Looks like a good quality adjustable setup that's guaranteed waterproof aswell. Not as cheap as i thought it would be (£21 inc postage but not inc power adaptor!) but long term looks like a hardwareing, reliable gizmo! Comes in a variety of other colours and sizes aswell.
> 
> Likely to pick one up next week so i'll post a review on the thread if i do.
> 
> Thanks again to Spikemu for the inspiration!
> 
> :2thumb:


excellent!


----------



## maddragon29

xxpaintxx said:


> i only had 2 in there until monday just gone! lol
> they need an upgrade and im in the middle of fixing a deal with some one for a viv double that size. cant wait till it gets here. just hope i can fix my camera as i want pics up asap.


Did you not quarantine the new arrivals? I'd NEVER Risk putting animals together, especially in such a small space, without quarantine.

and even on teh short term i think thats way too small personally, i've got my big girl in a tank that size, and i feel its too small for her on her own.


----------



## spikemu

Russ90 said:


> Nice one on the thread, enjoying the tokay love going on at the moment!
> 
> After being inspired by Spikemu's pics the other day (loving the blue LED's in the viv, seems i wasn't the only one impressed either!) i did a bit of hunting around and came across these on the bay for those that may be interested;
> 
> Aquawave submersible any aquarium led light Blue 260 on eBay (end time 09-Nov-09 16:32:14 GMT).
> 
> Looks like a good quality adjustable setup that's guaranteed waterproof aswell. Not as cheap as i thought it would be (£21 inc postage but not inc power adaptor!) but long term looks like a hardwareing, reliable gizmo! Comes in a variety of other colours and sizes aswell.
> 
> Likely to pick one up next week so i'll post a review on the thread if i do.
> 
> Thanks again to Spikemu for the inspiration!
> 
> :2thumb:


HEHE welll i do try  
lol thank you very much  
my viv was just a college project for a crestie ... got bad advice on a plant .. it killed the crestie ... got rid of plant ... re dun viv a lil and added tokays  

yea there nearly the same as my LEDS but mine are like in sum flexible plastic thing instead of one flat circuit board like thing 

I also thought ..... pictures of mine  
so sit back and enjoy  lol

DORIS pics




































BERT 



















SET UP


----------



## xxpaintxx

maddragon29 said:


> Did you not quarantine the new arrivals? I'd NEVER Risk putting animals together, especially in such a small space, without quarantine.
> 
> and even on teh short term i think thats way too small personally, i've got my big girl in a tank that size, and i feel its too small for her on her own.


i apologize but i shan't respond to this. i don't wish for a "heated" discussion lol


----------



## spikemu

WHAT GLOVES DO U USE ????? 

i still gotta buy sum ..........wats best ???


----------



## tokay

Give them as much room as poss (believe me they will use as much room as you give them! , and make it an aboreal setup too 
you wont regret keeping tokays there simply awesome lizards! :2thumb:


----------



## tokay

spikemu said:


> HEHE welll i do try
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> SET UP
> 
> image


 :mf_dribble:Bloody awseome tokay viv matey! :no1: bet they love it in that palace! 
Gorgues tokays too! :2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

tokay said:


> :mf_dribble:Bloody awseome tokay viv matey! :no1: bet they love it in that palace!
> Gorgues tokays too! :2thumb:


 
THANK YOU 

do you use gloves to pick your tokays up ????


----------



## purpleskyes

We have two little captive bred babies, i love their barking its very cute.


----------



## dragonsdean

hi i have just started to keep tokeys first day i got mine it jumped about 3 foot and grabed my finger lol lucky i had gloves on i still love them tho somthing diferent to my breeding bair of beardies and my 2 sets of breeding pair leopards


HTML:


lol


----------



## forteh

spikemu said:


> THANK YOU
> 
> do you use gloves to pick your tokays up ????


Depending on where he is, if hes hidden up the back of the viv (where he usually is) then I just use a left hand glove to get him out, immediately transfer him into my right hand as he seems to prefer the feel of skin than rubber glove 

I use Sperian Perfect Poly 2400250 gloves, theyre nice and thin yet thick enough to stop the teeth going through, doubtless if he wanted to he could bite through them but Im not worried. The bites feel like someone is squeezing your finger through the glove.


----------



## spikemu

AWESOME CHEERS DUDE !!!  

would thick gardeners gloves work ??? 
like homebase ones ??? ?


JEEEBUS one bad problem bout having a big viv covered in plants ..... its hard to find them lol 

my males ALWAYS at the top ... and my females always at the bottom lol 
but Doris (the female) likes to go on the floor and on walls / trees / plants so u gotta look EVERYWHERE for her .... mission and a half lol


----------



## Lizard Loft

How have i not seen this thread yet, 

I have 3 of these ace lizards 2 females and 1 male and i love them : victory:, none are handleable, but i plan to start taming them down soon, 

im moving my 3 into a 4ft wide, 2.5-3ft high and 18inch deep viv, with a rock background and fully planted and will be 100% water proof too, so should be really good, cant wait :mf_dribble:

Anybody breed there tokays? what size /age do you have your before you breed them, and do you keep them together constant or do you seperate them?



forteh said:


> 4 tokays in a 60x45x45? :O
> My single male has a one to himself and hes not all that big (as far as tokays go), hes 10" long and just tipping 90g.


10" and 90g how old is he? my female is around 1year old she was a late 08 and she is that big already proper huge, my other female isnt that big and she is around the same age. 

my male has a huge head but was WC so only a thin body and tail at the minute but im feeding him up and he will no doubt be huge :lol2:

nice set-up btw looks ace love the logs stuck to the walls, my pinch that idea myself lol


----------



## spikemu

Lizard Loft said:


> How have i not seen this thread yet,
> 
> I have 3 of these ace lizards 2 females and 1 male and i love them : victory:, none are handleable, but i plan to start taming them down soon,
> 
> im moving my 3 into a 4ft wide, 2.5-3ft high and 18inch deep viv, with a rock background and fully planted and will be 100% water proof too, so should be really good, cant wait :mf_dribble:
> 
> Anybody breed there tokays? what size /age do you have your before you breed them, and do you keep them together constant or do you seperate them?
> 
> 
> 
> 10" and 90g how old is he? my female is around 1year old she was a late 08 and she is that big already proper huge, my other female isnt that big and she is around the same age.
> 
> my male has a huge head but was WC so only a thin body and tail at the minute but im feeding him up and he will no doubt be huge :lol2:
> 
> nice set-up btw looks ace love the logs stuck to the walls, my pinch that idea myself lol


HAHA good luck with the build  its SOOOO enjoyable till u get to grouting lol .... espesh if your doing a big viv lol but make sure u add pics of it finished 

i dunno if your comment was about my viv .. but a lil confession ... the logs arntstuck at all,, coz i will still need to clean them ... theyve been wedged in ... dw they cant fall or nothing i tested them before leaving them in there


----------



## ginnerone

Hey all, my male is now about 14" at last mesurment a couple of months ago, he's huge and hand tame, if hes on the glass i put my hand under him and he walks on by himself, he likes to hide in my t'shirt where its warm lol, female still a bit nippy but beautiful markings and will sit happily on my hand but i need gloves to get her out, here is my 2,
big male ROCKY
















Rockys girl friend NITRO
















my blue teady bears lol


----------



## Lizard Loft

spikemu said:


> HAHA good luck with the build  its SOOOO enjoyable till u get to grouting lol .... espesh if your doing a big viv lol but make sure u add pics of it finished
> 
> i dunno if your comment was about my viv .. but a lil confession ... the logs arntstuck at all,, coz i will still need to clean them ... theyve been wedged in ... dw they cant fall or nothing i tested them before leaving them in there


Hi mate, i was actually on about the exo terra viv but was just looking at your posts nice viv!! i watched the viv build thread you did on it a while back, 

i just pm'd you actually about your tokays lol, 

i love the grouting bit lol, its my favorite bit coz it starts to look like rock then lol, 

good idea with the logs, what plant did your tokay die from btw, im live planting the new viv so wana make sure i dont buy that plant lol


----------



## spikemu

Lizard Loft said:


> Hi mate, i was actually on about the exo terra viv but was just looking at your posts nice viv!! i watched the viv build thread you did on it a while back,
> 
> i just pm'd you actually about your tokays lol,
> 
> i love the grouting bit lol, its my favorite bit coz it starts to look like rock then lol,
> 
> good idea with the logs, what plant did your tokay die from btw, im live planting the new viv so wana make sure i dont buy that plant lol


 
it was a crestie that died .... it was ivy .... NEVER USE IVY .... DONT LISTEN TO TURD FACED HOMEBASE WORKERS TRYING TO "SAVE YOU MONEY"


----------



## Lizard Loft

ginnerone they are beautiful tokays, do you keep them together? 

my females parents where bloody huge, both at least 16" if not 18-20 id say and an easy 300g, bloody massive heads where like a piece of pizza lol, so she is guna be a massive girl, 

so im abit worried about all 3 of mine together as i dont want the male's mating, and her laying eggs to affect her growth rate, she will be fed up and is given calcium 5days a week and nutrobal on the weekends so i dont think it would but wanna make sure lol

thats if he does indeed breed with them which he robs will



> it was a crestie that died .... it was ivy .... NEVER USE IVY .... DONT LISTEN TO TURD FACED HOMEBASE WORKERS TRYING TO "SAVE YOU MONEY"


yea i know not to use ivy, devils ivy is ok ive read but no other is, i was guna use some with my atb but found out otherwise before i put it in luckily, sorry to hear about your crestie bet you where gutted


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> Hey all, my male is now about 14" at last mesurment a couple of months ago, he's huge and hand tame, if hes on the glass i put my hand under him and he walks on by himself, he likes to hide in my t'shirt where its warm lol, female still a bit nippy but beautiful markings and will sit happily on my hand but i need gloves to get her out, here is my 2,
> big male ROCKY
> image
> image
> Rockys girl friend NITRO
> image
> image
> my blue teady bears lol


WOOOOOW !!!!! 

your male is AMAZING !!!!

how did u hand tame them ????
i mean i love the viscious side of them ... but its always nice to be able to tame sumin down


----------



## ginnerone

It took me ages to get the male tame like he is now but its worth it, i keep both together in the big exo terra, just a little tip worth trying though is putting a milk bottle lid of nutrabol in the viv over night, i was dusting every other feed and they loved it but every now and then there are lick marks in the powder (and white foot prints on the wall), they only do it maybe once a fortnight but they obviously know when they need a bit extra, if you thought those pics were impressive check some of these out








NAUGHTY LIZARD SIT, STAY ! ! !


----------



## Lizard Loft

They are amazing pics, if only mine where that tame, 1st id have to catch them, then they always pair up and double team me, so i dont have a free hand then they run to another corner nd its repeated over and over lol, 

one female will take food from twizzers now though which is a step in the right direction i suppose lol, 

does your pair ever breed ginner?


----------



## ginnerone

Hi spikemu, if you want to tame your tokays up i can give you same advice as i gave forteh, in a PM and it seems to have worked for him too, also you can ask forteh see if he's got anything extra that i didn't think of.


----------



## spikemu

Lizard Loft said:


> They are amazing pics, if only mine where that tame, 1st id have to catch them, then they always pair up and double team me, so i dont have a free hand then they run to another corner nd its repeated over and over lol,
> 
> one female will take food from twizzers now though which is a step in the right direction i suppose lol,
> 
> does your pair ever breed ginner?


i think we are at the same stage  

except mine will just shimmy around the logs lol to avoid eye sight ..... but will eat from tweezers


----------



## Lizard Loft

ginnerone said:


> Hi spikemu, if you want to tame your tokays up i can give you same advice as i gave forteh, in a PM and it seems to have worked for him too, also you can ask forteh see if he's got anything extra that i didn't think of.


dont suppose you could send me the same pm could you :whistling2:



> think we are at the same stage
> 
> except mine will just shimmy around the logs lol to avoid eye sight ..... but will eat from tweezers


mine used to do that then one day they realised they work well as a team and my fingers are soft and easy to bite lol


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> hi spikemu, if you want to tame your tokays up i can give you same advice as i gave forteh, in a pm and it seems to have worked for him too, also you can ask forteh see if he's got anything extra that i didn't think of.


 
oooo yes please :d


----------



## ginnerone

no not yet, i have altered the light hours hours so they are less likley to breed when i first put em together, i'm currently increasing there light hours and misting more frequently to imitate the rainy season so they should be getting it on pretty soon lol


----------



## ginnerone

Will do it in the morning for ya guys cos there's quite a bit of typing lol, if you both PM me before you log off i will reply with the details


----------



## Lizard Loft

ginnerone said:


> no not yet, i have altered the light hours hours so they are less likley to breed when i first put em together, i'm currently increasing there light hours and misting more frequently to imitate the rainy season so they should be getting it on pretty soon lol


ahhh ok, exactly what i do with my basilisks then shouldn't be a problem, ill keep their light ours low and misting only once a day, should stop them breeding until their bigger, 

or i myt just out a temporary divide in the tank so the male has his own section until im happy with their size 



ginnerone said:


> Will do it in the morning for ya guys cos there's quite a bit of typing lol, if you both PM me before you log off i will reply with the details


Cheers mate!! much appreciated


----------



## ginnerone

no worries, i find about 8 hours keeps em from being too frisky and plenty of black crickets to keep em occupied (blacks cos they're noisy but hard to spot, keps em entertained lol). when your ready up the hours by about half hour to 45mins a week till they're at about 10-11 hours a day with mistings 3 - 4 times a day (by misting i mean drenching lol), i'm at 9 and a half hours now and he's calling regularly even in the late afternoon (which gave to mother in law a fright when she was baby sitting lol).


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> no worries, i find about 8 hours keeps em from being too frisky and plenty of black crickets to keep em occupied (blacks cos they're noisy but hard to spot, keps em entertained lol). when your ready up the hours by about half hour to 45mins a week till they're at about 10-11 hours a day with mistings 3 - 4 times a day (by misting i mean drenching lol), i'm at 9 and a half hours now and he's calling regularly even in the late afternoon (which gave to mother in law a fright when she was baby sitting lol).


:S my lights are on a timer ??? 

12 hours on 12 hours off ???

:S 


o yea i just took a pic of doris chilling out in the cave  she looked cool so yea heres a few pics of her XD lol


----------



## Lizard Loft

ginnerone said:


> no worries, i find about 8 hours keeps em from being too frisky and plenty of black crickets to keep em occupied (blacks cos they're noisy but hard to spot, keps em entertained lol). when your ready up the hours by about half hour to 45mins a week till they're at about 10-11 hours a day with mistings 3 - 4 times a day (by misting i mean drenching lol), i'm at 9 and a half hours now and he's calling regularly even in the late afternoon (which gave to mother in law a fright when she was baby sitting lol).


Bet it did, my fan foot geckos call not so much now due to the time of year, it sends my cats barmy they dont know what it is making the noise but they no they gotta have it lol, 

i hide pinkies in different places in their vivs, and release some turkistan roaches in the viv, can hear them jumping around at night sometime its sounds like theyve come through the bloody glass, they always bash pinkies and fruit bettle grubs against the walls of the viv to stun them then eat them, its really cool but when you tryin to sleep it can be a pain


----------



## ginnerone

Yeah they aint the quitest of eaters are they lol, i was tempted to try hand feeding them pinkies but then i took a close look at the feeding tongs and decided against it lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> :S my lights are on a timer ???
> 
> 12 hours on 12 hours off ???
> 
> :S
> 
> 
> o yea i just took a pic of doris chilling out in the cave  she looked cool so yea heres a few pics of her XD lol
> 
> image
> 
> image


She looks like shes gonna have you there lol, she looks stunning, can't you alter the timer or have you got one of those digital ones, i tried a digital one but when i tried to alter the times it went into seconds instead of hours and turned the viv into a disco lol, i use the comon or garden swith method now lol


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> She looks like shes gonna have you there lol, she looks stunning, can't you alter the timer or have you got one of those digital ones, i tried a digital one but when i tried to alter the times it went into seconds instead of hours and turned the viv into a disco lol, i use the comon or garden swith method now lol


 well i got that GEKO thermostat for my ceramic and it has a built in timer for the light :/ so it cant be adjusted in anyway


----------



## matt1983

Good to see the most under rated lizard getting more notice I have a 8 month old hypo melastic morph had him since he was 2 months old and looking to breed . I have a exo terra 45x45x60 and he will get a female next year


----------



## ginnerone

Cool got any pics, personally i think tokays are one of the most colourfull lizards anyway so i wouldn't want a colour morph but each to their own, apart from calico, i can't understand why anyone would want a calico at all i think it spoils their natural beauty, i did see a nice powder blue morph once but he wanted WAY too much for it at snakes and adders in sheffield, around 850 quid i think he wanted, there's no suprise then when i say he still had it six months later lol.


----------



## Lizard Loft

Ginnerone thanks for the pm much appreciated, i will be strting the process once there new tank is done, and ill post the pics on here to let you know how it goes : victory:



matt1983 said:


> Good to see the most under rated lizard getting more notice I have a 8 month old hypo melastic morph had him since he was 2 months old and looking to breed . I have a exo terra 45x45x60 and he will get a female next year


yours sounds nice mate we want pics!!!!!lol

ive been looking into tokay morphs and i really like some of them, the are expensive though. how much was yours and where did u get it? if you dont mind me asking lol, you can pm me it if you dont wana post it on here


----------



## ginnerone

I seen a few morphs here and there but the most popular one is Snakes and adders but he is VERY expensive, he had some nice powder blue ones and some blue green's, and a couple of the horibble calicos lol
here is his web address for prices check out the gallery pics, some nice ones but pricey www.*snakes*n*adders*.co.uk


----------



## spikemu

i wouldnt mind morphs ... red spotted looks pretty cool .... but also looks alot like my Doris lol  possible that she could have a lil bit of tht morph ???? 

i know no geneticness behind morphs in all honesty lol 

but powder blues are pretty cool  

but calicos look like a used condom lol


ALSO 

id like to thank ginnerone for the pm  
gunna get me gloves at weekend


----------



## ginnerone

PMSL, what a good description of a calico, i nearly fell off my chair when i read that lol., no worries re the PM, happy to help, did u get the link for the glove type? i have these as a back up in my car for when i go tokay huntin round the rep shops lol


----------



## ginnerone

BIG DILEMA, i'm wanting another female tokay for my male (he's greedy lol) and i just found a pet shop with 6 baby tokay's, too young to sex yet but they are CB and VERY reasonable, so do i, 
A-wait to see if he has still got them in a couple of months so i can sex them or
B-buy em all and sell the male's on once i sexed em

i know which one i would rather do but space could be an issue
A or B
A or B
i just don't know


----------



## spikemu

BB B B B B B BB B B BB B B B B B B B B B B B BB BB B B B B B B B 


A ..... i mean b >.> 

tame them all and they'll sell like hot cakes .... at weightwatchers


----------



## viperd

i'm ginnerones OH n i'd just like to say b too hehe


----------



## ginnerone

he he he found an exo-terra 45x45x60 for 45 quid too, hmmmm, i could get 4 babies in there for a few months hmmmmmm


----------



## Russ90

Did anyone catch a program last night called "Inside the Kind Cobra", think it was on Sky 2?

Was quite an interesting program in itself if you like reps but there was a short section in it where the guy presenting it was walking through the forest (was somewhere in SE Asia, pretty sure it was Thailand) and he came across a wild Tokay on the trunk of a tree.

He managed to get hold of it pretty easily and it was doing the usual Tokay gaping. He was talking about their call (even did and impression of it which was funny!) and how that's how they got their name.

Made me laugh cos he ended that segment by saying "...and you wouldn't want to put your finger in there (refering to it's mouth) unless you want to lose it!"

I know they have a bad rep but it made it sound like a piranha or something and it was only a skinny little thing! Was nice to see a bit of Tokay appreciation on the TV though, keep your eye out for it, i'm sure it will be repeated soon!


----------



## maddragon29

Thats coool. I have three and i'm tempted by another three at the moment.
If only the girl that'd reserved one of my babies could collect it sooner... i'd have them in a second!


----------



## STOpossum

I've finally got my Tokay :2thumb: Had her for a week now & she seems to be settling in well. 

You don't half know when she's on the hunt, they're not the quietest when they scrabble around are they :lol2:

I'd like to get 1 maybe 2 more and I found another female the other day but it was much smaller than her. Would it be a problem if there is a size difference and whats the best way to introduce them? Just put the new one in and hope for the best? I will of course have somewhere set up incase it doesn't work out. 

She's a little on the skinny side so I'm trying to fatten her up a bit. 
I'll add some pics in a bit


----------



## STOpossum

Here she is...Spotty Wotty  Photos aren't great as she's very skitty


----------



## maddragon29

what a beauty. I wouldn't put them in together if they're different sizes... plus you'd need to quarantine both of them first anyway. So get a different set up.


----------



## spikemu

awwww that;locust looks as big as the tokay  lol 

im just bout to feed mine their 1st ever pinkys .... under my care anyway  

there both quite old so will no doubt of had one b4


----------



## spikemu

i just noticed ..... my females got a pretty short tail:S 

but theresno blood ..... i cant remember realising it b4 tho :S


----------



## spikemu

ok .... the tokays dont like pinkys  

o well squigly got half of one and the other 1 and a half went to the beardies  lol 

now thats recycling


----------



## spikemu

OK theres deffinatly a difference ... which i think sum kinda fightings been happening ...... im gunna try to split ..... i need to buy a new viv .... problem is getting my folks to let me .... i know where i can put it .... (next to my leo .... with a dividy thing in the middle of course) but more questions ..... wat size exo is best for a smallish tokay ???? will 45 x 45 x 45 be ok or sould i get a 45 x 45 x 60 ???? my dvd collection needs to go sumwhere else ..... thats not an easy task in a small room .... with alot of dvds lol

heres a pic of her tail now










and look how it used to be 










look smaller much???? 

i think abit of bullyings been hapenin  

she always seemed pretty scared of bert  

ive seen no blood ornuffin :S and im pretty sure they cant drop their tails :S


----------



## STOpossum

Oh no  she's def lost some  

Splitting them sounds like a good idea. Mine is on her own in an exo 45x45x60 and that seems HUGE for her but she's not too active (even at night as OH barely sleeps). I suppose you could get away with a 45x45x45 but as it's the hight they like the 60 is probably better.

Good luck


----------



## spikemu

yeaaa  i gotta try to convince my folks  thats the hard bit .... they say im not allowd any more  but i was thinking this ....
Exo Terra Habitat Kit - Mayan Rainforest

it says its 45 45 60  

nd looks pretty cool ..... and i can get a waterfall & they got a 10% off thing XD lol

and ill plant a few real plants in aswell 

but all i got is peace lilly ..... may go plant shopping lol


----------



## ginnerone

have you had em sexed, female's won't realy bother each other unless there is a significant size difference (although they are a solitary lizard so it can happen), but the males are very territorial and will fight each other, if your not 100% on sexing em i have got some pics so you can sex them yourself.


----------



## Lizard Loft

Yea looks like some has gone mate definately, they can drop their tails and they do grow back, 2 have mine have droped their tails at some poitn and grown back, looks like they can drop it in bits as they are both at different levels lol, 

and if they cant drop their tails and they do get bitten off there is usually quite abit of blood where as if they can there is usually next to or no blood at all as they cut it off before it drops : victory:


----------



## Lizard Loft

STOpossum said:


> Here she is...Spotty Wotty  Photos aren't great as she's very skitty
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Your tokays tail seems to go on forever lol, great tokay, ill try and get some pics of mine to show you all :2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

theres been no blood around at all ??? well not from wat i can see :/ 

and theyve always kept their distance from each other ...... i just dont know wat to do tbh


----------



## ginnerone

This is a female, you can see the pre-anal pores and they look like they have dimples in them








This however is a male, if you look at the pre-anal pores they have a wax stuff sticking out of them, you can feel these waxy protrusions with your finger, males have lumps girls have dimples


----------



## spikemu

there deffo male and female ...... the owner b4 had sexed them


----------



## Lizard Loft

spikemu said:


> there deffo male and female ...... the owner b4 had sexed them


If i was you i would sex them again or even post pics so we can help sex them, even if the owner new what he/she was doing everyone has an off day and they could of made a mistake, 

then once you know for definate i would make a choice based on that, seperation may be the only option, however something simpe like more cover can sometimes stop these problems, it all depends on wether you wana wait and see (sometimes a good tatic other times not) or seperate to be safe


----------



## spikemu

ill try get sum when i get my gloves ... atm i can see them being male and female coz the male is HUGE compared to doris longer and bulkier


----------



## ginnerone

its probably safer to split em up then, unfortunatly they don't always like each other, shame. yeah i would get a 45x45x60 exo-terra, i personaly wouldn't bother getting the rainforest edition cos u usually just end up paying a fortune for somthing with exo-terra wrote on it that you can get for a 3rd the price at places like range, dunelm mill or your local garden centre. the rainforest editions aint nothin spetial really i checked one out in my local pet shop for cresty. just get a normal and do it up yourself mate


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> its probably safer to split em up then, unfortunatly they don't always like each other, shame. yeah i would get a 45x45x60 exo-terra, i personaly wouldn't bother getting the rainforest edition cos u usually just end up paying a fortune for somthing with exo-terra wrote on it that you can get for a 3rd the price at places like range, dunelm mill or your local garden centre. the rainforest editions aint nothin spetial really i checked one out in my local pet shop for cresty. just get a normal and do it up yourself mate


 
yea but as my petshop near me are a rip off ... and this is £89.99 for the 45 x 45 x 60 .... with the compact top ... thts cheap by its self tbh ... then ill get more plants to make it better


----------



## ginnerone

if they are both adults and mature you will notice the difference straight away with the pre-anal pores, if they look very similar its probably cos they are the same sex, but post pics and we should be able to help ya out


----------



## ginnerone

wow that is quite a bargain, a stand alone 45x45x60 is about 80 from netpet, bargain at that price then, where u live i could do with one that cheap myself lol


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> if they are both adults and mature you will notice the difference straight away with the pre-anal pores, if they look very similar its probably cos they are the same sex, but post pics and we should be able to help ya out


will do im just ordering my gloves ... the ones u showed me  

mylocal homebase dont have any


----------



## ginnerone

lol i keep trying to get my big male to open his mouth so i can get some good pics of his teeth but he won't even gape at me lol,


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> wow that is quite a bargain, a stand alone 45x45x60 is about 80 from netpet, bargain at that price then, where u live i could do with one that cheap myself lol


on livefoodsbypost 


type in HURRAH on the discount thing and u get 10% discount  
they got everything !!!  

+ the HURRAH is coz postal strike is over  ... only works for this weekend


----------



## Lizard Loft

spikemu said:


> yea but as my petshop near me are a rip off ... and this is £89.99 for the 45 x 45 x 60 .... with the compact top ... thts cheap by its self tbh ... then ill get more plants to make it better


Thats a great deal,

Ive sent you pm incase you cant get hold of a viv mate, thought id try to help out where i could lol, 

post pics of the new set-up on here when your done :2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

Lizard Loft said:


> Thats a great deal,
> 
> Ive sent you pm incase you cant get hold of a viv mate, thought id try to help out where i could lol,
> 
> post pics of the new set-up on here when your done :2thumb:


haha ... i will  ... if i can get it


----------



## forteh

ginnerone said:


> This is a female, you can see the pre-anal pores and they look like they have dimples in them
> image
> This however is a male, if you look at the pre-anal pores they have a wax stuff sticking out of them, you can feel these waxy protrusions with your finger, males have lumps girls have dimples
> image


Thanks for that, I will check mr snuffles later as now Im not sure:blush: From info in this thread hes pretty small (up to 105g now), definitely got visible pores but cant remember if theres any waxy stuff.

Hes been calling quite alot recently, do the females call aswell?


----------



## ginnerone

They can call but don't usually, male's call so show dominance and warn other's that this is his patch, females only usually bark and growl either at other tokays or people lol, if its doing the signature tokay call then its a good chance its male, if your unsure though post some pics up and i'll have a look for ya, its easyier with clear pics cos you can zoom in and unfortunally my eye's aren't kitted out with a zoom feature lol.


----------



## forteh

Well I got mr(s) snuffles out and (s)he doesnt have any raised waxy bits onthe pores, just the row of dimpled ones, guess I ought to change the name really :blush:

I got a couple of pics but not sure if you can see anything, just uploading them from the camera now, will post them when theyre up 

edit: You can see the pores on the photo, definitely looks like its mrs snuffles judging by your photo :blush:










Pissed off and dark because I dragged her out the viv to poke and prod


----------



## charlesthompson

Yep it seems i was very expensive, now just going to move them on as a job lot to a breeder for them to work with.

I have a male calico 
male blue granite
female calico axanthic (patternless axanthic)
female blue/green/yellow granite
(all proven)

and some of their off spring

calico x calico x1
blue headed greens x 2
blue headed green x calico x2
blue headed green x blue green yellow granite x1

£1500 the lot.


----------



## ginnerone

it's not very clear that pic, females are usually a darker colour than the males too, hmmmm, can you feel the waxy bits sticking out or are they dimples,
He/She is a beauty by the way, stunning little er Tokay boy girl lol

Just saved the image and zoomed in, they look like waxy protrusions to me so i would say male, try to rub the end of your finger nail across them and you'll feel the lumps, but i would put money on male, as they look too large to be dimples, my money is on MR snuffles


----------



## ginnerone

charlesthompson said:


> Yep it seems i was very expensive, now just going to move them on as a job lot to a breeder for them to work with.
> 
> I have a male calico
> male blue granite
> female calico axanthic (patternless axanthic)
> female blue/green/yellow granite
> (all proven)
> 
> and some of their off spring
> 
> calico x calico x1
> blue headed greens x 2
> blue headed green x calico x2
> blue headed green x blue green yellow granite x1
> 
> £1500 the lot.


I don't think you should give up so easily, i have recommended your shop to many people, its clean and very well kept and the staff are more than happy to help and get lizards out, in fact the normal tokays are very cheap i just think the morphs are a bit pricey. Keep up the tokay love though.


----------



## forteh

ginnerone said:


> it's not very clear that pic, females are usually a darker colour than the males too, hmmmm, can you feel the waxy bits sticking out or are they dimples,
> He/She is a beauty by the way, stunning little er Tokay boy girl lol
> 
> Just saved the image and zoomed in, they look like waxy protrusions to me so i would say male, try to rub the end of your finger nail across them and you'll feel the lumps, but i would put money on male, as they look too large to be dimples, my money is on MR snuffles


I couldnt feel anything rubbing a finger over the pores, Ill try with a nail although I would expect to feel a protrusion with my fingers; just felt like stroking velvet 

(s)he does lighten up once out of the viv for 10 mins or so, I think its more related to ambient light as the viv is really dark (gets very little sunlight unfortunately), think its a natural camoflauge.


----------



## ginnerone

Hmmmm, it does look very male from the pic, i only say this as, a female with dimples would have symetrical dots in each pore but the pics look like random uneven splodges on the pore wwhich would indicate waxy protrusions of a male, i would keep HIM as a MR snuffles, the evidence is over whelming esspetialy if he is calling with the signature TO-Kay call, Mr snuffles is a good bet, shame i live too far away, i could put my girly in, that would sort it out lol, she a dirty girl lol


----------



## forteh

Theres definitely no lumps that I can feel with a fingernail, all completely smooth 
Was calling again last night, maybe just a very horny female 

The name is currently just snuffles as there is so much indecision!!

Ill try to get a better up close photo later, depends on how happy it is being out the tank.


----------



## spikemu

okiiii me and my best matehave been busy the last two days 

we have been sorting out my vivs for doris to be in her own ... my leo to get a bigger viv ... and for a snake  

and today we finished  EVERYTHING except one thing  

DORIS refuses to move .... as we where unsure if tokays could drop their tail .... cause we went to get her..... but she barked once .... then waved her tail like geckos do when their about to drop it .... so we didnt want the stress of tail loss and new home for her  

so atm we have put some humid hides in the big viv .... as she used to spend ages hid under a rock hide (exoterra ones) that i put in their once ...so hopefully she'll go in and i can just put my hand over the hole  

anyone got any better ways to move her ????



pics of her new home shall be up soon


----------



## STOpossum

I now have 2 Tokays who are so far getting on really well. Pics to follow shortly.


----------



## forteh

spikemu said:


> anyone got any better ways to move her ????


 Pick her up 

I would have though she would be unlikely to drop the tail unless you pulled on it. If youre not happy picking her up try trapping her in a cornish crispa/cricket tub like you would with a spider. From my experiences with snuffles they will bark and snap at you, then procede to gape, then start biting properly, as long as you dont piss about whilst moving her then I cant see there being a problem.


----------



## spikemu

forteh said:


> Pick her up
> 
> I would have though she would be unlikely to drop the tail unless you pulled on it. If youre not happy picking her up try trapping her in a cornish crispa/cricket tub like you would with a spider. From my experiences with snuffles they will bark and snap at you, then procede to gape, then start biting properly, as long as you dont piss about whilst moving her then I cant see there being a problem.


 
lol we tried ... she darts off or like waves her tail frantically .... the barking a nd gaping etc i knew about ... but tail waving ... i just didnt want any extra stress going along with new surroundings etc .... if u get what i mean


----------



## spikemu

heres the viv doris is going in  

im gunna add a dracaena in there in a sec .... its dying slightly in the other viv lol so new pic in aboot hour ..... max lol


----------



## STOpossum

Ooo I love your vivs! My Chameleon is in a real plant viv but I have fake for the Tokays. I think I'll wait until after Chriatmas and then live plant in there. Do you still have to watch what plants go in or can you go a bit wild cause they won't eat them? I have a fake orchid which looks really pretty & grasses and would love to do almost the same but with live.


----------



## spikemu

erm well all the stuff i got ... ive either seen on the dartfrog website thing .... used in the other viv ... or have read tht its good to use  

but its always best to check  

and thank you  hopefully she will grow abit .. and brighten up abit in there


----------



## STOpossum

Here is my new chap, no idea on a name for him. His lady is called spotty wotty, he'll probably just be Tokay!

Photos aren't very good as they're tucked right at the back corner of the viv. He is lay over the top of her but they are almost head to head. If you look at the left of him you can see spotty's spots! He's still a bit dark after being picked up and put in his new home. 

:welcome: Tokay 


































and one of Spotty wotty (kids named her) just because :flrt:


----------



## spikemu

awwwwwwwwwwww tht name is genius ..... dont blame it on ur kids 
im 18 nd vcalled my leo squigly  lol (ok i was 17 or 16 at the time .... but still think its the best name for her XD lol 

heres the viv with the dracaena ... not looking tooo bad now dead leaves have been cut off lol 









not lookin toooo different tbh  

getting new LEDS soooonish  for this viv


----------



## ginnerone

nice looking tokays stopossum, how about spotty spoterson lol,
Spike, don't worry too much about Doris as you said the tail wag is normal in geckos and yes they do drop their tails, and they do re-gen but i wouldn't worry about her dropping it, you would have to pick her up by her tail to make her drop it, best thing to do is just pick her up and make it as fast and stress free as possible, if your worried about stress leave the light off and keep the temp up, she'll go straight in and hide anyway but they are more comfortable in the dark and will be less stressed. if your worried about anything just PM me and i'll try to help mate.


----------



## spikemu

shes wedged herself in a place where i cant get her atm  
well i can but not easy 

once shes moveed ill go for it  
do they look the same when they regen ???


----------



## ginnerone

yeah not much difference to the un-trained eye, they grow back blue with orange spots, you can see a faint scar where they re-gen which slowly grows out to look like a line, they don't look much different at all, one of mine has a re-gen tail i'll try to find a pic to ease your mind.


----------



## ginnerone

If you look at Nitro's tail (smaller one on the right) she has got a thick orange stripe running down the centre of her tail then it just stops, all the orange thick stripe part of the tail is re-gen (poor previous owners me thinks), the tail is still fat, healthy, blue and orange and on the top of her tail is just blue with orange spots and i bet if i din't tell you or point it out you would'nt have even known 








Still cute though aint she:2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

awwwwwwwwwwwwww they are cute  lol
coool they doo have pretty fat tails  
hopefully doris will get a tail like tht


----------



## ginnerone

she'll fatten up don't stress or you'll go dark and hide alot and loose weight lol. 
P.s the hand tame one on the left is rocky his head is like a pool ball now he's huge, i think he's a tyranosaurus gecko lol


----------



## ginnerone

he he he just made myself laugh, he's a tokaysaurus gecko, 
ah well i thought i was funny:whistling2:


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> she'll fatten up don't stress or you'll go dark and hide alot and loose weight lol.
> P.s the hand tame one on the left is rocky his head is like a pool ball now he's huge, i think he's a tyranosaurus gecko lol


HAHA TYRANOSAURUS GECKO !!!!! sounds like a chinese horror movie !!! lol

ok cool  ill go for it 

cheers dewd


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> he he he just made myself laugh, he's a tokaysaurus gecko,
> ah well i thought i was funny:whistling2:


 
HAHA lol GENIUS !!!!!!


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> HAHA lol GENIUS !!!!!!


i like to think so, i wish someone would tell the missus:lol2:
no probs mate let me know how u get on.


----------



## ginnerone

Why isn't there more Tokay lovers out there?
C'mon they're Grrrrrrrreat

Anyone who says they don't like tokays has obviously never had one sit on there face, 
oh no wait that don't sound right at all, i mean, err, just look at my pictures, you know what i mean,
filthy minded people, shame on you lol

:no1::2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> Why isn't there more Tokay lovers out there?
> C'mon they're Grrrrrrrreat
> 
> Anyone who says they don't like tokays has obviously never had one sit on there face,
> oh no wait that don't sound right at all, i mean, err, just look at my pictures, you know what i mean,
> filthy minded people, shame on you lol
> 
> :no1::2thumb:


 
haha !!
i havent had mine sit onmy face yet  
my female can tolerate my hand being around my male just runs for his life ...bloody wimp lol


----------



## Garko

Ginnerone - you crack me up !! it's worth visiting this forum just for your posts alone.......

male + male = fight to the death
female + female = tolerate each other, but maybe trouble ahead....
male + female = babies

Big arboreal viv is best, lots of plants (plastic or real), lots of hides and mist regularly. Will eat most insects - I used to catch big spiders in the garden for them - and pinkies. 

Tokays are great - loads of character, always entertaining. Mine (2 males RIP) were very 'snappy', but as Ginnerone :notworthy: has proven they can be tamed if you have the time/patience/inclination. Not too sure about the face-sitting though........


----------



## Morgan Freeman

This thread needs more pics!


----------



## spikemu

and i shall supply sum !!!

in a min ... lemme get them off cammy  lol


----------



## spikemu

Garko said:


> Ginnerone - you crack me up !! it's worth visiting this forum just for your posts alone.......
> 
> male + male = fight to the death
> female + female = tolerate each other, but maybe trouble ahead....
> male + female = babies *<------- not always ...my male munched off females tail .... no babies lol *
> 
> Big arboreal viv is best, lots of plants (plastic or real), lots of hides and mist regularly. Will eat most insects - I used to catch big spiders in the garden for them - and pinkies.
> 
> Tokays are great - loads of character, always entertaining. Mine (2 males RIP) were very 'snappy', but as Ginnerone :notworthy: has proven they can be tamed if you have the time/patience/inclination. Not too sure about the face-sitting though........


that is all xD


----------



## ginnerone

i think it depends on the the indervidual personallity of the gecko, 
Male aka TOKAYSAURUS likes everyone
Morph, female, likes everyone, almost as tame as rocky now
nitro, female, likes everyone except morph-she hates her now re-homed with pmcpaul.
munch, female, likes everyone apart from people and very shy, my next project.
i'll see what pics i have already put up and put some new ones on.


----------



## ginnerone

Ooooh i aint posted that many on this thread tbh, here are loads of mine lol


----------



## ginnerone

and yet more. . . . . . . I IZ FROM DA GHETTO, CHECK OUT MI HOODIE


----------



## Garko

"male + female = babies *<------- not always ...my male munched off females tail .... no babies lol *

I'm not surprised that babies were off the menu in your boys case - I guess the phrase "hey baby, I'm gonna bite your tail off, and then make sweet luurve to you" isn't really going to cut it with a female of any species, even in a husky Barry White-Tokay hybrid voice......


----------



## ginnerone

Morgan Freeman said:


> This thread needs more pics!


Is that enough pics or ya thirsty for more? lol
did you ever see a llama, stroke a llama, kiss a llama, ever want to be a llama, llama llama duck.


----------



## ginnerone

anyone else got any pics?, c'mon there's got to be more tokays out there.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ginnerone said:


> Is that enough pics or ya thirsty for more? lol
> did you ever see a llama, stroke a llama, kiss a llama, ever want to be a llama, llama llama duck.


I am a Llama.


----------



## ginnerone

Morgan Freeman said:


> I am a Llama.


LOL llama llama duck or just a llama.


----------



## forteh

Ill get a couple more of mr snuffles up later


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ginnerone said:


> LOL llama llama duck or just a llama.


 
Llaminator.


----------



## ginnerone

Morgan Freeman said:


> Llaminator.


lol,

Forteh that pic is awesome, lovin it, PEEK A BOO lol:lol2:


----------



## forteh

He gets a bit grumpy when he goes into the weighing tub, its the box he was delivered in so I guess it gives him bad recollections 

Hes been really chilled recently, quite easily picking him out the viv gloveless now, dont even get gaped at


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> He gets a bit grumpy when he goes into the weighing tub, its the box he was delivered in so I guess it gives him bad recollections
> 
> Hes been really chilled recently, quite easily picking him out the viv gloveless now, dont even get gaped at


i've started using the glove again now as his newest female is bitey and nearly got me the other day lol.

Been doing a bit of research into colours, none really backed up it's just what i have found looking at loads of pictures of tokays from all over the world, i have found the brightest blue (pale) with little or no white spots only orange spots and get slightly bigger usually come from japan, taiwan, vietnam, thailand, cambodia, indonesia and the phillipines-excluding busy city's where the tend to be a little smaller

Further west IE china, tend to be a darker blue and they retain the bright white spots from when they are juvies and babies and the orangey/red spots tend to sway towards the more redish colour and seem slightly smaller. they still grow out the white spot but usually later on in life

America has loads of differtent types due to them being an invasive species there both variations bread together


----------



## Marcia

Stunning Torkays :flrt:
I wouldn't mind one in the not too distant future : victory:


----------



## ginnerone

Marcia said:


> Stunning Torkays :flrt:
> I wouldn't mind one in the not too distant future : victory:


DO IT, they are far more active than most species of gecko, very comical to watch and get kinda big.


----------



## Marcia

ginnerone said:


> DO IT, they are far more active than most species of gecko, very comical to watch and get kinda big.


I was thinking between them and leos but my OH has been desperate for leos for a while so i let him have them first lol.


----------



## ginnerone

Marcia said:


> I was thinking between them and leos but my OH has been desperate for leos for a while so i let him have them first lol.


Yeah they are still pretty cool but in very different ways, i got 4 of those two, they're the kids really but i do prefer my tokays.:2thumb:


----------



## Rachie Rach

And for when i come round cos i am scared Poopless of the tokay's!!!! Rocky maybe tame but i can bet a quid that if i stick me hand in there it WILL go missing!!! He lovely but scary!!!:lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Rachie Rach said:


> And for when i come round cos i am scared Poopless of the tokay's!!!! Rocky maybe tame but i can bet a quid that if i stick me hand in there it WILL go missing!!! He lovely but scary!!!:lol2:


He's not scary, your a wuss:lol2:


----------



## Marcia

Are their bites as bad as people make out?


----------



## Rachie Rach

I am not a wuss!!! I got a brain in me head!!! lol...cannot help it that the BIG blue thing scares the life outta me...:blush: At least Nitro has gone now she WAS scary!!! lol...


----------



## Rachie Rach

Run Away...Run Away...LOL...:lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Marcia said:


> Are their bites as bad as people make out?


 nah they aint that bad, just a bit of a shock, locking on though is a different story,


----------



## ginnerone

Rachie Rach said:


> Run Away...Run Away...LOL...:lol2:


wussy pants


----------



## spikemu

ok tbh ..... i got VERY side tracked and became a racing driver for an hour or so xD ( forza 3 xbox 360 :whistling2: ) 

but heres pics .... ok its all doris in her new viv  ... berts abit boring but i shall get a photo of him soon 

but never the less .... heres doris  


















(can u see her ??? : ) )














































shes looking SOOOOOO much happier now  
im soooo glad i moved her : )


----------



## ginnerone

Oooh she's very nice, very pronounced bumps on her back, i take it she's still quite youngish, blued up nicley and awesome looking viv mate 

welldone:2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> Oooh she's very nice, very pronounced bumps on her back, i take it she's still quite youngish, blued up nicley and awesome looking viv mate
> 
> welldone:2thumb:


well i bought her from ppl saying she was 3 years old ...male 4 years old..... but im not too sure ... shes CB ... berts LTC


----------



## ginnerone

She kept her bumps well then, stunning:no1:


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> She kept her bumps well then, stunning:no1:


 
COZ SHES DIDDY !!!! lol 

the bumps are like half the size of her  

hopefully ill be able to change tht .... SHES GUNNA BE FAT !!! lol


----------



## Russ90

Morgan Freeman said:


> This thread needs more pics!


Here's a couple of my Tokay pair!

These picture's are a little dated (the male is alot beefier now!). Will try and get some more recent ones up soon.

Couldn't get any decent close ups of the female as she's a little camera shy...


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> COZ SHES DIDDY !!!! lol
> 
> the bumps are like half the size of her
> 
> hopefully ill be able to change tht .... SHES GUNNA BE FAT !!! lol


lol, she should'nt be that small if she's as old as you say/told she is


----------



## ginnerone

Russ90 said:


> Here's a couple of my Tokay pair!
> 
> These picture's are a little dated (the male is alot beefier now!). Will try and get some more recent ones up soon.
> 
> Couldn't get any decent close ups of the female as she's a little camera shy...
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


Oooh pretty's, lovin the orange eyebrow on the male close up lol


----------



## adamntitch

al try and get pics of my 3 tomoro once i get the camara back from my mum


----------



## forteh

Some photos of snuffles taken over the last few weeks, picture quality aint the best as I was using my crap dig camera rather than the OH's dslr 

A bit dark and pissy as Id grabbed him out the viv...



















Viv setup shot and splat!


----------



## viperd

can't believe how big he as got he's looking almost as big as rocky lol he looks so content x


----------



## forteh

Nah, hes only small, 10" snout to tail tip, hes chunky with it though 
Very, very strong, if he wants to go somewhere he goes!!


----------



## viperd

he does look alot chunkier than your earlier pic's x


----------



## forteh

Hes gone from 84g to 110g in the 4 months Ive had him, most of the weight gain has been recently


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> Hes gone from 84g to 110g in the 4 months Ive had him, most of the weight gain has been recently


he looks awesome mate, very chunky, i think they look cool when they get content and a little chunker, splat themself against the glass lol he's cool mate


----------



## ginnerone

FINALY got some pics of my NOW TAME female to go with tame old Rocky, i'm currently treating her for a couple of bite marks from when nitro took a disliking to her so she isn't in the best of moods but here's Morph, check out here unique coulourings, she's great
























P.s all her bite marks have healed up but she's still a little scuffed


----------



## forteh

Blimey shes got bizarre colouring for a normal, what colour does she fire up when pissy? Very cool though, see if it passes onto any babies.

Always freaked me out when snuffles' toes would twist like that, kept thinking they were broken


----------



## ginnerone

She's got awesome colours though she's yellow and orange rather than red and orange, pretty little girly.


----------



## ginnerone

Lol yeah there toes look wierd when they relax em lol, she is bright blue like rocky and yellow and orange fired up, when she gets in a hissy fit she goes black and orrange you can't see any yellow on her at all.
her babies with rocky should be awesome.
here's my other little girl, very skitish, i struggle even catching her nevermind handeling her lol, although when i catch her she's VERY bitey, my next project,


----------



## ginnerone

anyone got anymore Tokay love to share:whistling2:


----------



## lycanlord20

They managed to get behind there background and didnt like me trying to move them 
haha


----------



## ginnerone

wicked pics, try good strong double sided tape, stops em pulling it back and getting behind it, pain in the arse to get off though lol.


----------



## spikemu

wow if theres one thing more scarier then being face to face with an angry tokay ...is being face to face with 2 angry tokays ..... ooo and a zombie invasion ... like the fast running 28 days later style zombie ... id imagine thats alot more scarier then being face to face with an angry tokay gecko lol  

GINNERONE !!!!!!!! that is AWESOME !!! tht yellowy white one ... soooo beats calico LOL


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> wow if theres one thing more scarier then being face to face with an angry tokay ...is being face to face with 2 angry tokays ..... ooo and a zombie invasion ... like the fast running 28 days later style zombie ... id imagine thats alot more scarier then being face to face with an angry tokay gecko lol
> 
> GINNERONE !!!!!!!! that is AWESOME !!! tht yellowy white one ... soooo beats calico LOL


 Oh i don't know, tokays can be prety bitey, and persistant, and very fast lol

HELL YEAH it beats calico's, she's the one i'm breeding with rocky i decided, awesome babies or what.


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> Oh i don't know, tokays can be prety bitey, and persistant, and very fast lol
> 
> HELL YEAH it beats calico's, she's the one i'm breeding with rocky i decided, awesome babies or what.


 
OOOOOOOOOOOif i can find a place for it ...i soooo want a baby  lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOif i can find a place for it ...i soooo want a baby  lol


lol, over size male, pale blue X ****** blue and yellow female, = pretty babies:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

ginnerone said:


> lol, over size male, pale blue X ****** blue and yellow female, = pretty babies:2thumb:


im surprised you havent tried finding a giant female tokay to breed with your giant fella :2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> lol, over size male, pale blue X ****** blue and yellow female, = pretty babies:2thumb:


= KACHING !!!!! lol 

also ... how big is ur male ???? 

mine needs to bulk up abit but i think hes rather big lol


----------



## ginnerone

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> im surprised you havent tried finding a giant female tokay to breed with your giant fella :2thumb:


would love one but females are hard to come by as it is never mind an over sized one, they only supposed to get 12-14" and rocky's 16"+ and still going lol


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> would love one but females are hard to come by as it is never mind an over sized one, they only supposed to get 12-14" and rocky's 16"+ and still going lol


FRIGGEN HECK AT A GUESS id say berts aboot 14" ... i dunno tbh lol


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> im surprised you havent tried finding a giant female tokay to breed with your giant fella :2thumb:


ack thats a pain : victory:

Glad your sticking with the "normal" tokay's though the morphs all just look to odd.


----------



## ginnerone

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> ack thats a pain : victory:
> 
> Glad your sticking with the "normal" tokay's though the morphs all just look to odd.


Yeah i had a rant about em before, they are one of the most colourfull lizards anway, why anyone would want to make them black and white, or plain blue is beyond me, 
Joseph never got his technicolour dream coat and thought "F**K ME this is nice but fancy a brown tweed one"


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> Yeah i had a rant about em before, they are one of the most colourfull lizards anway, why anyone would want to make them black and white, or plain blue is beyond me,
> Joseph never got his technicolour dream coat and thought "F**K ME this is nice but fancy a brown tweed one"


LOL that sounds REALLY oldfashion now ....imagine joseph and the technicolour dream coat if it was made now.... joeseph and the HD READY bazillion colour dreamcoat...... THE POOF !! lol sorry but all of them have no place in modern day look at mr men ... mr happy would be mr high and mr tickle would be mr molester lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> LOL that sounds REALLY oldfashion now ....imagine joseph and the technicolour dream coat if it was made now.... joeseph and the HD READY bazillion colour dreamcoat...... THE POOF !! lol sorry but all of them have no place in modern day look at mr men ... mr happy would be mr high and mr tickle would be mr molester lol


True lol Danger mouse would always be a welcomed sight on my T.V though, or super ted, or banana man, proper heros lol.


----------



## waterboy

16"+, Jesus he's a big bugger lol
I've got mostly normals plus a few het calico's and a blue headed green i personally like a few of them as long as I've got normals as-well.
Regards
Dan


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> True lol Danger mouse would always be a welcomed sight on my T.V though, or super ted, or banana man, proper heros lol.


 
HAHA i got a danger mouse t shirt  COZ IM COOOL lol  

seriously .... the 7 dwarfs ...wouldnt even be aloud to appear on disney if they were dun to the modernday lol


----------



## benjo

first post in the thread for me , im thinking about getting one tokay from my fiancee for crimmy. i have a nice tank i could use but my main problem is i heard most are WC? and most are untamable? any views? what am i looking at paying for a normal morph, or can anyone point me to a nice looking morph? just though id throw some questions to some of you t' keepers <3


----------



## forteh

Yes most are WC although more CB are becoming available, looking at 15-20 quid for a WC and alittle more (guessing about double that) for CB. With WC you need to make sure theyre clear of parasites when you get them.

Im not sure on the untameable, I think most of the time the trick to getting them handleable is familiarisation, put in plenty of time with short spells of regular handing over a few months and you should have a chilled tokay, just got to get past the initial bitey weeks.

Ive had snuffles (4-5 year old WC LTC) for about 5 months now and I can happily get him out the viv and handle without gloves. Sometimes he just doesnt want to come out and will make it impossible to retrieve him, mostly he will allow me to pick him up without bother and chill out on my hand


----------



## benjo

thanks for the reply, id want a CB one tbh probly a juv/adult if i got one. any breeders around selby / north yorkshire


----------



## ginnerone

benjo said:


> first post in the thread for me , im thinking about getting one tokay from my fiancee for crimmy. i have a nice tank i could use but my main problem is i heard most are WC? and most are untamable? any views? what am i looking at paying for a normal morph, or can anyone point me to a nice looking morph? just though id throw some questions to some of you t' keepers <3


Yeah i agree with Forteh, untamable is a very harsh word, i have three 2 of which are now tame and working on the third, both my females are LTC, the male is CB and tame, check the pics throughout the thread, 

Waterboy, i can't argue that the morphs do look nice (apart from calico eugh), but they are way expensive and tbh i just prefer the normal ones, they are bright colours any way, why make em less colourfull, its each to their own though and if they were just as cheap as normals i would probably have a powder blue to go with my 3 other normals.


----------



## ginnerone

benjo said:


> thanks for the reply, id want a CB one tbh probly a juv/adult if i got one. any breeders around selby / north yorkshire


HELLO ! ! !:lol2:
I'll be breeding mine next year, my massive male with blue/yellow tokay, Both of there pics are on the thread, also with the other normal tokay if she put enough weight on lol.


----------



## benjo

hehe i dont think we could wait that long  but might buy one from you next year


----------



## ginnerone

yeah no probs, if my timing is correct i will have gradually altered the day light hours and humidity to make them think it breeding season by january without em noticing, plus incubation time of 90-120 days so should be ready april time, Oh yeah it is a bit of a wait when you look at it like that lol, then the six week growing on period, Hmm, its gonna be a while lol.


----------



## viperd

i'm excited baby tokays loadsa bites coming our way babe lol


----------



## ginnerone

what do you mean OUR way, they're mine ALL MINE MWWAAAAAAAAHH.


----------



## spikemu

IVE TAKEN A PHOTO OF BERT !!!!!!!! 

just putting them on photo bucket lol 

i walked into my room when all the lights were off and saw him on the glass ... soo i dived at my cam and tryed to take aload of pics b4 he ran away lol


----------



## spikemu

HEEERRRRREEE THEY ARE  




























sorry boiut the quality .... i dun it in a rush and with the flash off ... SLRs dont like low light no flash moments lol


----------



## ginnerone

I can't see jack mate lol, i'll wait till you get some good ones with light rather than giving myself a headache try to see them lol:lol2:


----------



## spikemu

LOL there not THAT bad lol u can still see him  
:Na_Na_Na_Na:
thats as good as im gunna get of bert i think lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> LOL there not THAT bad lol u can still see him
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> thats as good as im gunna get of bert i think lol


Get him tamed lol, i done 2 of my 3 now and started working on No 3:2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> Get him tamed lol, i done 2 of my 3 now and started working on No 3:2thumb:


 
NOOOOOOOOOo lol id rather him stay aggresive .... then i got sumin to compare thetame (once tamed ) doris to lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> NOOOOOOOOOo lol id rather him stay aggresive .... then i got sumin to compare thetame (once tamed ) doris to lol


Hmmmmm that's not a bad idea, i'm gonna tame all mine then buy some more to compare them with.PMSL:lol2:


----------



## spikemu

lol along with ... he's huge compared to doris lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> lol along with ... he's huge compared to doris lol


 pmsl, what u mean is HE SCARES YOU lol:lol2:


----------



## forteh

Snuffles has had a heatlamp set up rather than a heatmat for 2 days now and hes loving it. Previously he had one wall with a heatmat on it at 95*F and pretty much the rest of the viv was thr 71*F ambient, now got a 60w red lamp on a dimmer stat and its ranging from 95*F basking spot right at the top of the viv to 71*F substrate, he spends most of his time in the basking spot, might up the lamp to 75W to give a bit more heat 

A bonus is that hes even more chilled out, just pick him up as you do with a leo and hes super docile


----------



## ginnerone

sorry i read the post wrong lol


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> pmsl, what u mean is HE SCARES YOU lol:lol2:


LOL HELLYEAH !!! hes chunky doooood !!! 

i got more photos ..goin on photobucket in a sec


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> LOL HELLYEAH !!! hes chunky doooood !!!
> 
> i got more photos ..goin on photobucket in a sec


LOL glad i tamed rocky down when i did, don't fancy fighting him for my fingers back lol


----------



## sailfinman

ouch they got a bite like a rottie.


----------



## ginnerone

sailfinman said:


> ouch they got a bite like a rottie.


Yeah tell me about it


----------



## ginnerone

anyone else got anymore tokay pics, or wanting to share the tokay love ???????????


----------



## leebrett69

here is seth:

























WC when i got him was sub adult. Cant touch him or handle him though. picked him up few times always bites and tends 2 stop eating for couple of weeks after that so leave him to it. love him 2 bits tho very shy but stunning one of the best coloured ones i seen


----------



## forteh

He looks almost identical to snuffles, although a fair bit smaller, quite a bit younger though 

Have you tried scooping him up (off a flat surface rather than a log is easiest as they cant grip so well)? Hold him loosely and you may well find he doesnt stress, just hold him in the viv so that if he decides to catapult off to the nearest hiding place it will be in the viv instead of having a loose tokay 

As you say you will get bitten but with the right gloves it doesnt hurt


----------



## spikemu

ryt last nyt i kinda fell asleep waiting for pics to upload .... watchin crank lol 
but here they are .....
well theres one during the day for the whiney ol ginnerone who " cant see the nyt tiime pics" lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> ryt last nyt i kinda fell asleep waiting for pics to upload .... watchin crank lol
> but here they are .....
> well theres one during the day for the whiney ol ginnerone who " cant see the nyt tiime pics" lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


LOL cheers mate:2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> LOL cheers mate:2thumb:


preddy big ryt ????

maybe not quite as big as rocky ...but still quite big lol 
well ill put it in the way id hte him to lock on lol .. i dont think my fingers would stay where there suppose to lol


----------



## leebrett69

i got a little plant pot mine climbs into and sleeps. i took it out with him in it. hopeing i could get him to climb onto my hand. little bugger wouldnt tho just sat there looking at me mocking me as i sat there with my rubber washing up gloves on.
mines escaped loads of times. i nailed everything shut once and he still got out must of been sitting there headbuting the bit at the back and pushed it open. he does make me laugh. chaseing a tokay round the flat with rubber gloves is quite amuseing.


----------



## forteh

I wouldnt use rubber gloves to handle, theyre too loose fitting and you lose alot of tactile feel. He wont willingly come out of a hide, the best way to get them is when basking in the open, snuffles now sits under his heatlamp on a log and can be picked up with less hassle than most of our cresties


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> preddy big ryt ????
> 
> maybe not quite as big as rocky ...but still quite big lol
> well ill put it in the way id hte him to lock on lol .. i dont think my fingers would stay where there suppose to lol


 Yeah he is quite sizey, get your fingers in anyway lol



leebrett69 said:


> i got a little plant pot mine climbs into and sleeps. i took it out with him in it. hopeing i could get him to climb onto my hand. little bugger wouldnt tho just sat there looking at me mocking me as i sat there with my rubber washing up gloves on.
> mines escaped loads of times. i nailed everything shut once and he still got out must of been sitting there headbuting the bit at the back and pushed it open. he does make me laugh. chaseing a tokay round the flat with rubber gloves is quite amuseing.


 I bet you look like a right bobby dazzler running round in marigolds, don't tell anyone you chase blue lizards wearing marigolds lol, you'll get locked up PMSL:lol2: the pics are good though:2thumb:


----------



## forteh

ginnerone said:


> don't tell anyone you chase blue lizards wearing marigolds lol, you'll get locked up PMSL:lol2:


Thats put a very amusing image into my head


----------



## leebrett69

thats nothing i done worse for my pets lol snakes are the worst ones! haha


----------



## ginnerone

isn't it funny how you don't get embarrased when doing stuff for your pets, i bet you wouldn't run round the house in marigolds chasing your mrs, Oh no wait, i did it again, that sounds rude again lol, maybe your kinky lol:lol2:


----------



## Lizard Loft

Hi all, 

this thread has really taken off :lol2:, 

as some of you know i am planning on putting all 3 of my tokays into a new heavily planted tropical viv, 

but im unsure wether to or not, and wondered who keeps there tokays together on here and how well it works, mine will be 2 females and a male, 

the 2 females are the same age and are always togther following each other and very rarely not in the same place they get on great, even though one is growing large then the other, they whereboth the same size when i got them earlier this year and are both the same age late cb08's but from different parents, the larger ones parents are the biggest tokays i have ever seen i would be scared of losing my hand let alone my fingers put it that way lol, 

so basically im worried the smaller one may not get on so well with the other 2 similar sized tokays, so duno what i should do :bash:,

the tank will be big, around 3-4ft wide and high and 18inches deep with a background and filled with live plants ete giving them loads of places to hide, their will be around 5 feeding areas so they dont compete over one spot, same for basking areas


----------



## ginnerone

Lizard Loft said:


> Hi all,
> 
> this thread has really taken off :lol2:,
> 
> as some of you know i am planning on putting all 3 of my tokays into a new heavily planted tropical viv,
> 
> but im unsure wether to or not, and wondered who keeps there tokays together on here and how well it works, mine will be 2 females and a male,
> 
> the 2 females are the same age and are always togther following each other and very rarely not in the same place they get on great, even though one is growing large then the other, they whereboth the same size when i got them earlier this year and are both the same age late cb08's but from different parents, the larger ones parents are the biggest tokays i have ever seen i would be scared of losing my hand let alone my fingers put it that way lol,
> 
> so basically im worried the smaller one may not get on so well with the other 2 similar sized tokays, so duno what i should do :bash:,
> 
> the tank will be big, around 3-4ft wide and high and 18inches deep with a background and filled with live plants ete giving them loads of places to hide, their will be around 5 feeding areas so they dont compete over one spot, same for basking areas


I keep all of my tokays together mate, not in an ideal viv at mo but upgrading asap, when it get delivered anyway, best thing to do is to box all of your tokays up, clean and sterilise the entire viv, replace the stuff in different places then put the small one in first, leave her for half hour or so to get her smell about, then introduce the other two, they will see it as new territory already ownd so they will be cautious at first, probably full settling in blue's etc but then they should be fine, i have a small juvi female, a just reaching adulthood female and the legendary Rocky the Tokaysaurus male, never had a prob with these three living together but i did the same as above so they share the territory rather than fight for what they see as theirs.:2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

:whistling2:Just a bit of info, a local pet store near me has managed to get hold of 4 juvie CB tokays, he has ordered them from a breeder whos delivering some time next week, if anyone's interested it's 
Hemswell fish farm
Hatfield
Doncaster
south yorkshire
DN7 6HD
01405 816556
Better be quick though i got em on speed dial LOL


----------



## leebrett69

lost my tokay last night i remember checking all my vivs were closed last night. so guess he has worked out how 2 open it.  keep hearing a crokeing from the store room does this mean his ok. my friend said he heard it come from the fridge gona rip everything out of there 2nite dont want 2 hurt poor thing tho


----------



## ginnerone

leebrett69 said:


> lost my tokay last night i remember checking all my vivs were closed last night. so guess he has worked out how 2 open it.  keep hearing a crokeing from the store room does this mean his ok. my friend said he heard it come from the fridge gona rip everything out of there 2nite dont want 2 hurt poor thing tho


 Oh dear, keep the house warm, they are very hardy creatures and will hide very well living off escapee crix and spiders and stuff, good luck finding him though, i would be up alnight as they are nocturnal and if your lucky enough it might come out, gonna be a tricky job catching him though. Good luck.


----------



## RICHARD OWEN

*Got him today*

Thanks Brettballs i jave just rehomed a male Tokey today hes now happy with his new home will put some pics up later Bretts done a great job getting him back to heath cheers Brett


----------



## leebrett69

yes his a little git i hope he starts crokeing again so i can get him  already pulled out the fridge freezer and looked for him. the room his in is around 75 - 80 so he should be ok and i seen spiders in there lol


----------



## ginnerone

RICHARD OWEN said:


> Thanks Brettballs i jave just rehomed a male Tokey today hes now happy with his new home will put some pics up later Bretts done a great job getting him back to heath cheers Brett


Awww it's always nice to hear a happy ending, anyway has it bit you yet lol, you can't be a true tokay lover till its drawn blood lol, only kidding don't pss it off on purpouse, it'll lock on and they really hurt lol, little "love nips" as i call em don't hurt its more just the shock, good luck with him and lets see some pics as soon as he's settled in :2thumb:



leebrett69 said:


> yes his a little git i hope he starts crokeing again so i can get him  already pulled out the fridge freezer and looked for him. the room his in is around 75 - 80 so he should be ok and i seen spiders in there lol


lol temps are ideal for him, which is good for him but bad for you, its gonna be a really crap job trying to catch him lol, good luck though, a good trick is to use a deep glass bowl and put some crix in it, he'll see them through the glass and come out for em and the bowl will stop the crix getting out, this will only get him to come out so you can see his hiding place, catching him is another story lol, P.s try using black crix as they are noisy and will get his attention.


----------



## STOpossum

How do the lil buggas always know to run for the door? If I ever accidently disturb mine whilst changing water etc they just fly across the tank at me. My house is a TIP I can't handle an escapee, it would be lost forever or the baby would grab it from the toy box and be waggling it around.


----------



## ginnerone

STOpossum said:


> How do the lil buggas always know to run for the door? If I ever accidently disturb mine whilst changing water etc they just fly across the tank at me. My house is a TIP I can't handle an escapee, it would be lost forever or the baby would grab it from the toy box and be waggling it around.


he he he they sure know how to take full advantage of an oppertunity lol


----------



## spikemu

STOpossum said:


> How do the lil buggas always know to run for the door? If I ever accidently disturb mine whilst changing water etc they just fly across the tank at me. My house is a TIP I can't handle an escapee, it would be lost forever or the baby would grab it from the toy box and be waggling it around.


LUCKY .,... mine charge off to the back like AHHHHH GODZILLA!!!!!...i picture mine being japenese ... is tht weird ??? lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> LUCKY .,... mine charge off to the back like AHHHHH GODZILLA!!!!!...i picture mine being japenese ... is tht weird ??? lol


NO cos thats the area's they come from LOL:lol2:
tut, tut spike, not like you to leave yourself wide open for a kidney shot PMSL LOL


----------



## leebrett69

well atleast any of yours hasnt learnt how to open viv doors lol
that noise they make bloody annoying and quite creepy. his in my store room. every time i go in there 2 spot him he stops makeing the noise clever git lol gona have fun 2mrw trying 2 find the bugger!


----------



## ginnerone

leebrett69 said:


> well atleast any of yours hasnt learnt how to open viv doors lol
> that noise they make bloody annoying and quite creepy. his in my store room. every time i go in there 2 spot him he stops makeing the noise clever git lol gona have fun 2mrw trying 2 find the bugger!


 Well at least you know where he is now lol,


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> NO cos thats the area's they come from LOL:lol2:
> tut, tut spike, not like you to leave yourself wide open for a kidney shot PMSL LOL


 
i thought it was india or indonesia kinda places ??? ....lol .... i done my research :whistling2: HAHA 

LEAVE MY KIDNEYS ALONE !!! lol .... waitwat do kidneys do ... coz theres a chance their the only organ in me tht isnt F:censor:ed lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> i thought it was india or indonesia kinda places ??? ....lol .... i done my research :whistling2: HAHA
> 
> LEAVE MY KIDNEYS ALONE !!! lol .... waitwat do kidneys do ... coz theres a chance their the only organ in me tht isnt F:censor:ed lol


lol, dunno what the kidneys do, i know they're nice with steak in a pie lol,

Tokays come from all over that area, china, indonesia, japan, taiwan philipines, thailand, cambodia, vietnam, laos, nepal, south korea.
they're a very good invasive gecko so anywhere they like really, they've invaded america pretty well lol:lol2::2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> lol, dunno what the kidneys do, i know they're nice with steak in a pie lol,
> 
> Tokays come from all over that area, china, indonesia, japan, taiwan philipines, thailand, cambodia, vietnam, laos, nepal, south korea.
> they're a very good invasive gecko so anywhere they like really, they've invaded america pretty well lol:lol2::2thumb:


 lol oku canhave my kidneys lol  

OOOOOOOOOOOOOok lol  so i was stillquite ryt  lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> lol oku canhave my kidneys lol
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOok lol  so i was stillquite ryt  lol


LOL, yeah, i think you can get away with just one kidney too, i might sell one, i wonder how much they go for, i'll check e-bay lol:lol2:


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> LOL, yeah, i think you can get away with just one kidney too, i might sell one, i wonder how much they go for, i'll check e-bay lol:lol2:


 
haha ....hmmm ... i myt do the same ...only need 1 lung aswell ryt ????


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> haha ....hmmm ... i myt do the same ...only need 1 lung aswell ryt ????


could make a fortune lol:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

AAAGGGHHHHH GUTTED, poor Rocky the Tokaysaurus just dropped 3" of his tail, i'm proper gutted, i just misted him and he walked up onto my hand BUT his tail was wrapped around the back of the exo-terra door, whan i pulled my hand out it must of startled him and he dropped it, he's fine and all, he had a wander about on my arm for a bit so i could check it and stuff, he don't seem bothered by the whole incident at all, i got him back out again about 5 mins ago and he happily walked out onto my hand and had a wander and stuff but i'm still so gutted, i wanna have a little weep now, i know he aint bothered but i feel a little guilty, he's only about 12-13" long now, i feel like i've violated him, poor Rocky, i'm off for a weep now 

P.s before anyone comes on here bitchin yeah i put anticeptic healing cream on it and trust me i ain't in the mood for half baked idiots comments at the mo so beware !!!!!!!:devil:


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> AAAGGGHHHHH GUTTED, poor Rocky the Tokaysaurus just dropped 3" of his tail, i'm proper gutted, i just misted him and he walked up onto my hand BUT his tail was wrapped around the back of the exo-terra door, whan i pulled my hand out it must of startled him and he dropped it, he's fine and all, he had a wander about on my arm for a bit so i could check it and stuff, he don't seem bothered by the whole incident at all, i got him back out again about 5 mins ago and he happily walked out onto my hand and had a wander and stuff but i'm still so gutted, i wanna have a little weep now, i know he aint bothered but i feel a little guilty, he's only about 12-13" long now, i feel like i've violated him, poor Rocky, i'm off for a weep now
> 
> P.s before anyone comes on here bitchin yeah i put anticeptic healing cream on it and trust me i ain't in the mood for half baked idiots comments at the mo so beware !!!!!!!:devil:


 
AWWWW  i know how u feel ... i felt MAJORLY guilty with Doris's tail being bitten off  hence y shes got anewlil pad now but dw atleast it will grow bak  when i had a crestie it dropped its tail coz of a silly lil thing ... i couldnt stand it ... it was sooo horrible  but dw about it  rocky's a tough cookie and sooner than u know it he will be the tokaysaurus we all know and love  lol


----------



## ginnerone

Yeah i know but i still feel a little bit guilty, he aint even bothered, i had a female drop and re-gen before but he's my baby, my first tamed and first owned Tokay,


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> Yeah i know but i still feel a little bit guilty, he aint even bothered, i had a female drop and re-gen before but he's my baby, my first tamed and first owned Tokay,


AWWWWWWWWWWW dw he'll be as good as new soon


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWW dw he'll be as good as new soon


 YEAH i know but you still gotta panic a bit lol, the mrs is moaning cos i didn't make this much fuss when she near on burned her leg off on my bike exhaust, it was raining so i fetched it into the house rather than struggling to get it round the back lol:lol2:


----------



## spikemu

LOL BLADDY WOMEN !!!! they just dont under stand lol my ex always complained tht i spent more time with the lizards then i did with her ..... i told her to grow scaley and get cute eyes ...... she wasnt happy lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> LOL BLADDY WOMEN !!!! they just dont under stand lol my ex always complained tht i spent more time with the lizards then i did with her ..... i told her to grow scaley and get cute eyes ...... she wasnt happy lol


hehehe top man hehehe


----------



## sailfinman

sorry to here that mate just gd they re gen i know it aint the same but what can you do.
anyway it's a much bigger deal than the oh burning her leg how inconsiderate are woman sometimes.:lol2:


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> hehehe top man hehehe


haha  she always was in competition with my best mate (who also happens to be a girl .... just less stressy) and my reps .... she only won once my reps lights were off ...... as for with my best mate ... i dun it as equal as possible .. but bladdy woman need SUMIN to moan about lol


----------



## STOpossum

*cough cough* WOMAN PRESENT!

Firstly to let you know that I'm the one being complained at as I spend more time with the pets than the OH :2thumb: and really don't give a damn!

Secondly...really sorry to hear about Rocky  poor thing. Hope he gets a bigger better re gen really soon


----------



## cjsnakes

haha just reading the post and i have the opposite problem i have a load of snakes an leos and i just got 3 tokays and my boyfriend hates them he wont let me move in cuz of them but i love them so much so only aloud 2 bring a certain few......sad times


----------



## sailfinman

tell him to stop being a wimp he will grow to love em!!


----------



## cjsnakes

haha i wish life would be easier but nearly 3 years down the line an he still dont like em well..he tolerates them haha


----------



## ginnerone

Thanks all, Oh and BUSTED to spike and sailfin, haha, you just got your ass whooped by women tokay lovers lol
P.s Rocky's spot on, he aint bothered at all, just put my hand in the viv and he wandered straight onto it for a snuggle by the T.V to watch top gear, phew, thought he was gonna be pee'd off with me big time, luckily he could give a monkeys lol, he's so awesome, yay rocky:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## cjsnakes

haha ginnerone ive decided the female i first liked an thought was friendly....wel isnt gave me a nasty bite on my knuckle minimal blood tho so its ok the other 2 have really calmed down 
im watchin them now they r licking the leaves of a banana plant they make me laugh


----------



## ginnerone

Yeah, it don't hurt though does it, it's shock more than anything i think, 
glad they are calming down for ya


----------



## cjsnakes

suprisingly not ive seen vids on youtube where a mans finger was poring out blood with the tokay still attached haha
mine arent that mean espesh 4 WC


----------



## ginnerone

cjsnakes said:


> suprisingly not ive seen vids on youtube where a mans finger was poring out blood with the tokay still attached haha
> mine arent that mean espesh 4 WC


Yeah thats when they "lock on", i had it happen to me once and that is rather painfull to say the least lol, and it does bleed a tad too :lol2:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Poor Rocky  i am sure he ain't bothered though darl...i'll have to bob round tomorrow and see the newly shortened version of Rocky :sad:
Hope your not too upset hun..poor Viperd burning her leg, you horrid horrid boy!!!:devil:


----------



## ginnerone

Rachie Rach said:


> Poor Rocky  i am sure he ain't bothered though darl...i'll have to bob round tomorrow and see the newly shortened version of Rocky :sad:
> Hope your not too upset hun..poor Viperd burning her leg, you horrid horrid boy!!!:devil:


i was proper upset, i was nearly roaring, poor little blue baby, and it was viperd's own fault with the bike she should'nt walk too close to hot metal hahaha


----------



## spikemu

EITHER TOMOZ OR WEDS IM GETTING MY 1ST TATTOO !!!!

its out of them getting this slightly simplified 
http://berkeley.edu/news/media/releases/2009/08/images/igert_gecko160.jpg
so when it gets old the colours wont blur and mix as much 

or a silhouette if they cant do it too well  lol


----------



## Rachie Rach

ginnerone said:


> i was proper upset, i was nearly roaring, poor little blue baby, and it was viperd's own fault with the bike she should'nt walk too close to hot metal hahaha


:lol2: bad bad ginger king :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

i got a grey scale tattoo of my tokay, its awesome


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> i got a grey scale tattoo of my tokay, its awesome
> image


WOW thts coool  

WAT ONE SHIOULD I GET !! 

im inclined to get the proper tokay one ... but i dunno how long it would take lol


----------



## ginnerone

i like the shiloete you posted thats cool, mine is from elbow to shoulder and took about an hour, i'm covered in tat's though head to toe, get one that stands out to you and makes you think THAT'S THE ONE FOR ME, Rachie rach as seen mine ask her, i got some good ones don't i rach, 
P.s rach's are small cos she scared of pain HeHeHe


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> i like the shiloete you posted thats cool, mine is from elbow to shoulder and took about an hour, i'm covered in tat's though head to toe, get one that stands out to you and makes you think THAT'S THE ONE FOR ME, Rachie rach as seen mine ask her, i got some good ones don't i rach,
> P.s rach's are small cos she scared of pain HeHeHe


HAHA ... the problemis ... i SUK at decisions ... i like silhouette ... i was thinkin adding foot prints behind it  
lol 

but i like the more detailed coz ..its pretty cool .... it looks cute but u know its evil lol pretty much howi see tokays


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> HAHA ... the problemis ... i SUK at decisions ... i like silhouette ... i was thinkin adding foot prints behind it
> lol
> 
> but i like the more detailed coz ..its pretty cool .... it looks cute but u know its evil lol pretty much howi see tokays


 LOL get the detailed one, it's obviously the one u want, go get it mate, get one of it gaping too i think they look cool.


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> LOL get the detailed one, it's obviously the one u want, go get it mate, get one of it gaping too i think they look cool.


 
lol i think i made up my mind  imhaving sillhoette on forearm  

the real life will fade and all the colours will blend and look pants i think


----------



## Rachie Rach

ginnerone said:


> i like the shiloete you posted thats cool, mine is from elbow to shoulder and took about an hour, i'm covered in tat's though head to toe, get one that stands out to you and makes you think THAT'S THE ONE FOR ME, Rachie rach as seen mine ask her, i got some good ones don't i rach,
> P.s rach's are small cos she scared of pain HeHeHe


 Rach only has one ginner!!! lol...i ain't scared of the pain...don't you remember the dentist conversation??? 
And he is COVERED in tats...but he does have room for more, i imagine lol...love the one on ya back ginger king....


----------



## spikemu

ive made tweeks and deffo gunna have a forearm silhouette


----------



## Rachie Rach

That will look sweet matey....:2thumb:


----------



## Rachie Rach

or have it on the top part of your arm...:2thumb: i am not a big lover of tats on forearms....but either way it will look smart...


----------



## spikemu

Rachie Rach said:


> or have it on the top part of your arm...:2thumb: i am not a big lover of tats on forearms....but either way it will look smart...


im saving tht for another more detailed tattoo  but tht was my 1st thought lol  

espesh since i may be getting a job at M&S lol .... but long sleeve tops will work


----------



## Rachie Rach

:lol2: or get it on ya leg...


----------



## spikemu

Rachie Rach said:


> :lol2: or get it on ya leg...


PLAN ...but i have VERY tickleish feet ... and quite hairy legs lol ....... it will be wasted.... i dont wear shorts enough out and about ... only wen im slouching around at home lol


----------



## Rachie Rach

spikemu said:


> PLAN ...but i have VERY tickleish feet ... and quite hairy legs lol ....... it will be wasted.... i dont wear shorts enough out and about ... only wen im slouching around at home lol


:lol2: they will shave your leg...and get ya legs out lad!!! nowt nicer than a man wi his legs out  plus if you have a nice tat on your leg, you'll get em out more often to show off the artwork....and to give the ladies a treat :whistling2:


----------



## spikemu

Rachie Rach said:


> :lol2: they will shave your leg...and get ya legs out lad!!! nowt nicer than a man wi his legs out  plus if you have a nice tat on your leg, you'll get em out more often to show off the artwork....and to give the ladies a treat :whistling2:


 
i just got back frommy job interview .... it looks like the tattoos goin on my leg lol ..... they got funny about my ear beingstretched ... they'll be even worse bout a tattoo lol... so ..... ON THE LEG IT IS!!!  at least ill show it off in summer  lol


----------



## ginnerone

lol, all mine are covered with a jumper and trousers, all you can see is my head and hands mind, everything else is tattoo'd, NOT THAT you dirty minded person lol:lol2: everything BUT that :lol2:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Was that aimed at me mr duff??? :lol2::lol2: i ain't got a dirty mind...and see spikemu told ya to get it on ya leg!!! get em out for ladies :2thumb: how far ya got ya ear stretched? can your tokay walk through it yet???:whistling2:


----------



## Rachie Rach

And you do still have room!!! on your Bottom!!! :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Rachie Rach said:


> And you do still have room!!! on your Bottom!!! :lol2:


no i got a 'W' on each cheek so when i bend over it says WOW


----------



## Rachie Rach

Now that is a tat i DO NOT wanna see :lol2:


----------



## Lizard Loft

leebrett69 said:


> lost my tokay last night i remember checking all my vivs were closed last night. so guess he has worked out how 2 open it.  keep hearing a crokeing from the store room does this mean his ok. my friend said he heard it come from the fridge gona rip everything out of there 2nite dont want 2 hurt poor thing tho


Been there lol, 

both my fmeales have escaped laods!!1, the bigger one is the leader and the little one follows her, i always found them behind tanks or in cupboards on the back behind my clothes lol, 

they will go anywhere and usually sqaush them selves in a small gap all day and roam around at night, i was in my room once and the snakes red bulb lit the room up and there on my wall dead in the centre was the two tokays, 

i found herding them into a cardboard box with a stick (snooker que for me  ) if the box is small and has a small opening it works quite well as they head to the nearest dark place


----------



## leebrett69

Lizard Loft said:


> Been there lol,
> 
> both my fmeales have escaped laods!!1, the bigger one is the leader and the little one follows her, i always found them behind tanks or in cupboards on the back behind my clothes lol,
> 
> they will go anywhere and usually sqaush them selves in a small gap all day and roam around at night, i was in my room once and the snakes red bulb lit the room up and there on my wall dead in the centre was the two tokays,
> 
> i found herding them into a cardboard box with a stick (snooker que for me  ) if the box is small and has a small opening it works quite well as they head to the nearest dark place


funny stuff i think mine seems really happy in the store room lol i saw him in there last night went 2 grab him but he ran off down the side of one of my speakers. i started spraying it for him so he got some water. looks like his got a new home . lol il get him out there eventually


----------



## ginnerone

leebrett69 said:


> funny stuff i think mine seems really happy in the store room lol i saw him in there last night went 2 grab him but he ran off down the side of one of my speakers. i started spraying it for him so he got some water. looks like his got a new home . lol il get him out there eventually


 LOL EVENTUALLY when you catch him off gaurd, which they rarley are lol


----------



## spikemu

Rachie Rach said:


> Was that aimed at me mr duff??? :lol2::lol2: i ain't got a dirty mind...and see spikemu told ya to get it on ya leg!!! get em out for ladies :2thumb: how far ya got ya ear stretched? can your tokay walk through it yet???:whistling2:


ITS ALLL BOOKED NOW !!! for thursday  £140 ish they sed ... 2 hours ....on my leg like the side going up  i cant wait  WOOOO im goin in with my best mate ... shes only getting a lil snoopy slag tag tho lol ... hers will be about 30 mins and mine... 2hours lol 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ... im excited lol 


also for a bum tatoo .... tatoo a nipple on each cheek ....make them look like boobs  lol


----------



## Rachie Rach

:lol2::lol2: at the side that goes up!!! what a daft thing to say cos where ever it is...IT GOES UP lol...it'll look mint though darl...and 2 hours....ouch if i was you i'd shave your own leg first...cos it feels awful someone shaving ya leg for ya pmsl...and if you are ticklish not good....lol...plus they would probs do it dry..ouch...lol...gud luck chicken...it'll only hurt for a bit...oh yeah get some cream for piles to rub on it afterwards...takes the sting outta it!!! :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Rachie Rach said:


> :lol2::lol2: at the side that goes up!!! what a daft thing to say cos where ever it is...IT GOES UP lol...it'll look mint though darl...and 2 hours....ouch if i was you i'd shave your own leg first...cos it feels awful someone shaving ya leg for ya pmsl...and if you are ticklish not good....lol...plus they would probs do it dry..ouch...lol...gud luck chicken...it'll only hurt for a bit...oh yeah get some cream for piles to rub on it afterwards...takes the sting outta it!!! :lol2:


I think about 10 hrs is my longest tattoo, and it don't hurt stop being a girl pants lol


----------



## spikemu

Rachie Rach said:


> :lol2::lol2: at the side that goes up!!! what a daft thing to say cos where ever it is...IT GOES UP lol...it'll look mint though darl...and 2 hours....ouch if i was you i'd shave your own leg first...cos it feels awful someone shaving ya leg for ya pmsl...and if you are ticklish not good....lol...plus they would probs do it dry..ouch...lol...gud luck chicken...it'll only hurt for a bit...oh yeah get some cream for piles to rub on it afterwards...takes the sting outta it!!! :lol2:


HAHA i mean like on the side of my leg ... the tokay going up my leg ... IM CRAP WITH WORDS AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH lol  if only i could do scribbles insted of ryting lol 

yea i was thinking bout shaving my leg first ..... but i wouldnt know how much to shave off .... would i go like whole lower leg ??? or wat ?? lol 
would hair grow back through the tattoo ???? coz i got no idea wat id do if it does .. coz id either have to have a hairy lizard ... or keep shavong my legs lol


ginnerone said:


> I think about 10 hrs is my longest tattoo, and it don't hurt stop being a girl pants lol


 HAHA GIRL PANTS


----------



## Rachie Rach

your hair will grow back :lol2: but unless you are like a monkey you'll see your tat and it won't look odd....:lol2: why not go whole hog and shave a full leg...infact shave both make em match lol...:whistling2:


----------



## viperd

now then rachie don't be mean, just shave the area u want the tat done !!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Nar lol...shave it all off...it'll be funny, and we want pictures lol...:flrt:


----------



## ginnerone

sadistic women, tut tut tut


----------



## spikemu

haha ... yea i think ill just do where my tattoo will go  

i got really dark hairs but mylegs arnt quite monkeyised yet  lol so hairy lizard shouldnt look sooo bad lol


----------



## waterboy

Hi Guys/Girls 
Thought i would share some pic's of my tame toks mostly bred by me and one of my LTC Het Calico Males who is not so tame lol the pic's will explain all and just bare in mind this bite was not a latch on, just a defensive one which will enlighten some how strong there jaws are.
Some of you might know me when they come in shop and notice i'm the only one with sh*t loads of bites toks rule!!!! lol.
First up Sisters around 12.5 inches each
























Male 2 Years Old 
















Next Smaller Female with mating scars from above male








2 year old sisters one of which i posted pics of her earlier in this thread
























Lastly My Male Het Calico was going to pic's of the other LTC's but they are all caring/guarding eggs so best not disturb.








End Result of my Het Calico








Best Regards
Dan


----------



## Rachie Rach

OUCH!!!:shock: :eek4:


----------



## ginnerone

HeHeHe thats some nice little love nips you got there and awesome tokays mate, proper stunners, do you keep any of them in the shop, once i get my bigger viv i'll have a spare so i might pop down after xmas and see what you got in, i think i got a male lined up but would need another female plus i wouldn't mind having a nosey at some of those beauty's in the flesh, beauty's mate.:2thumb::no1:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ginnerone how many Tokays do you need???? lol...they are stunning though...if i wasn't so scared of em :whistling2::whistling2: i'd have one...:lol2:


----------



## spikemu

HAHA i want more  THERE AMAZING LIL THINGS  .... usually im more into biigger lizards an wanting the bigger lizards  but tokays are just like AWESOME !!!  lol 

i just need more ROOOOOM !!! lol


----------



## ginnerone

Rachie Rach said:


> Ginnerone how many Tokays do you need???? lol...they are stunning though...if i wasn't so scared of em :whistling2::whistling2: i'd have one...:lol2:


You can't have just one, they're too addictive, you get one and the next thing you know they're everywhere lol


----------



## waterboy

cheers mate only one bite he's a little buggar lol 
They are in personal collection but i bob them in every once and a while on request, only got one more baby available at the shop now my adults seem to sell the babys quick everyone loves a dog tame tokay lol.
Dan


----------



## ginnerone

waterboy said:


> cheers mate only one bite he's a little buggar lol
> They are in personal collection but i bob them in every once and a while on request, only got one more baby available at the shop now my adults seem to sell the babys quick everyone loves a dog tame tokay lol.
> Dan


Yeah, i show people mine and they want one, that is until i show em my female with permanent PMT lol, she scare's off my dogs the nasty so and so, she is wicked though, still a juvi but i'm working on her, getting there slowly, VERY slowly lol, she's super stubborn lol:lol2:


----------



## waterboy

ginnerone said:


> You can't have just one, they're too addictive, you get one and the next thing you know they're everywhere lol


Tell me about it lol i've got 16 tokays 12 which are adults and 4 juveniles plus loads more stuff check my list out on my sig lol
Dan


----------



## Rachie Rach

Just one or two reps then????:lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Rachie Rach said:


> Just one or two reps then????:lol2:


yeah you get a rep shop when your room get's full lol, MAN i would love some ackies but i'm struggling for room at the mo, gotta find a space for my spare viv when i get the bigger one, but that's reserved for tokays HeHeHe.


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> yeah you get a rep shop when your room get's full lol, MAN i would love some ackies but i'm struggling for room at the mo, gotta find a space for my spare viv when i get the bigger one, but that's reserved for tokays HeHeHe.


haha i got a small box room as a bed room .... i managed to fot one 4 foot high viv two 3 foot long vivs AND an 18 " cube exo  lol ..... im still trying to find sumwhere i can get another viv in .... im considering my wardrobe ... nd then my clothes go on the floordrobe  lol


----------



## waterboy

I've got 16 baby ackies as well unfortunately i could not fit any my baby's on my sig lol
Dan


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> haha i got a small box room as a bed room .... i managed to fot one 4 foot high viv two 3 foot long vivs AND an 18 " cube exo  lol ..... im still trying to find sumwhere i can get another viv in .... im considering my wardrobe ... nd then my clothes go on the floordrobe  lol


I got 7 viv's in my living room and another one coming for my tokays lol, rooms getting smaller by the min lol:lol2:


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> I got 7 viv's in my living room and another one coming for my tokays lol, rooms getting smaller by the min lol:lol2:


lol i managed to get a 4 foot viv in the hallway ... but thats as far into the house as ive got atm lol .... canrt wait to get a flat with my best mate ... shes also CRAZY bout reps ,... so its literally gunna be a rep zoo lol


----------



## Rachie Rach

I don't think you people quite understand....poor viperd and the kids will have to move out if ginnerone gets anymore reps lol....they are on nearly every spare inch of room in their living room...lol...give me spike and peggy sue and you'll have more room hun lol....:2thumb:cos you know spike loves me...more tokays if he goes hun...MORE TOKAYS...


----------



## ginnerone

waterboy said:


> I've got 16 baby ackies as well unfortunately i could not fit on my baby's on my sig lol
> Dan


i will have one soon lol, how much do they go for at the shop, i thought about getting them ordered in at my local or getting from a breeder but there's always transport cost's and stuff, i'm proper yorkshire tight as a ducks chuff lol, if its cheap i get it lol.


----------



## adamntitch

waterboy said:


> I've got 16 baby ackies as well unfortunately i could not fit any my baby's on my sig lol
> Dan


nice lot of animals pmed you


----------



## waterboy

ya i know i forgot to edit my list its a albino Chinese but bought in hamm as a Taiwan by chaz at snakes and adders.
I'll edit it cheers for reminding me : victory:


----------



## adamntitch

waterboy said:


> ya i know i forgot to edit my list its a albino Chinese but bought in hamm as a Taiwan by chaz at snakes and adders.
> I'll edit it cheers for reminding me : victory:


opps thought i managed to edit that lol soz

nice tokays tho they females look huge mine are tiny compared to them


----------



## waterboy

ginnerone said:


> i will have one soon lol, how much do they go for at the shop, i thought about getting them ordered in at my local or getting from a breeder but there's always transport cost's and stuff, i'm proper yorkshire tight as a ducks chuff lol, if its cheap i get it lol.


They are £85.00 each pic's on my profile of my terracotta reds and the yellows both varanus acanthurus brachyurus.
Dan


----------



## viperd

we have no room !!!!!


----------



## ginnerone

viperd said:


> we have no room !!!!!


Dam the mrs caught me again, i'll get one soon HeHeHe


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> Dam the mrs caught me again, i'll get one soon HeHeHe


 
ooooooooooooo so close lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> ooooooooooooo so close lol


 She's gotta sleep some time lol:lol2:


----------



## viperd

really !! u know i'm a light sleeper n i'll just hide the car keys !!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

and you seem to forget that i am here as well so i'll tell the mrs' mwahahahaha....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ginnerone

Rachie Rach said:


> and you seem to forget that i am here as well so i'll tell the mrs' mwahahahaha....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


How childish :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

ooooooooooooooooodear u seem to be out number doood .....threaten with the might of angry tokay geckos  lol


----------



## ginnerone

lol, hey everyone i can get hold of 4 baby CB Tokay gecko's, unsexed as yet but lovely colours and very feisty HeHeHe, check em out, lovely babies,


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwwwww it giving love nips xxx bless it xxx:2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

Rachie Rach said:


> Awwwwww it giving love nips xxx bless it xxx:2thumb:


Yeah it was so cute, i was hoping it would lock on for longer, that way i would have had to take it home yay, but it let go after 10mins so i had no excuse lol:lol2:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Where and when did you go and see them???


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> lol, hey everyone i can get hold of 4 baby CB Tokay gecko's, unsexed as yet but lovely colours and very feisty HeHeHe, check em out, lovely babies,
> image


jeeeeez looks EEEEEVIL 
LOL .... BUT SOOO DAM CUUUUTE


----------



## ginnerone

Rachie Rach said:


> Where and when did you go and see them???


 went earlier when i realised the delivery was today, got there and set the viv up for him and got em settled in, although this cute didn't appreciate it as much as the others did and lached onto my hand, bless her.


----------



## Rachie Rach

at hemswell???


----------



## ginnerone

yeah, they put them on wood chip as per the pic so i altered it for them and mede them a lovely little home, :2thumb:


----------



## Rachie Rach

awwwwww cuties...even though that one looks EVIL:devil: LOL...not tempted then???


----------



## ginnerone

Rachie Rach said:


> awwwwww cuties...even though that one looks EVIL:devil: LOL...not tempted then???


Not evil and yep i'm tempted but i aint got any room left :lol2:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yet!!! lol...


----------



## spikemu

GET ONE ... ullmake room lol 

my tokay tattoo is today  getting it at 12:30 ... so gunna be fini around 2 :30 lol ill stick pics up when im home ...probz gunna be bout 8 or 9 ish ifwere goin crimbo shoppin after lol


----------



## spikemu

i got it


----------



## viperd

that looks awesome, can't wait to get my gecko tattoo !!


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> image
> 
> i got it


Awesome mate that looks wicked, :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Rachie Rach

That looks f**king awesome matey...does it hurt???:2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

ha thanks folks  

it doesnt hurty ... just itches like a biatch lol

but cant itch AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH lol


----------



## Rachie Rach

LOL....looks wicked though matey :2thumb: plus legs don't look too hairy lol...:whistling2:


----------



## spikemu

haha ... she shaved like a big square of my leg ...nowe my leg looks sexually confused lol


----------



## Rachie Rach

Shave it all off really confuse your leg...lmao..


----------



## ginnerone

wierdo's, talking about sexually confused legs lol:lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Just to let all you tokay lovers know, i have nearly tamed a male tokay in my local pet shop/recue centre who's up for sale, completly viv tame (no psyco attacks whilst your in the viv) he sits there whilst you move stuff around and clean the viv, when you go to pick him up he still growles and gapes but you can pick him up (gloved) and he'll happily sit there on your hand and he is a real beauty too and i'm working on his CB babies he's just got in although they seem to have taken a liking to the taste of my skin lol:lol2:
Ask rachie rach or viperd, he is stunning and calming down well, working my magic again lol, and the CB babies are awesome, cute little buggers.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thought you wanted him Ginner??? but yes folks this Tokay is calming down a treat and he is stunning...and as for the babies....awwwwwwww cutie pies...:flrt:


----------



## leebrett69

got mine out the store room 2day little git behind the fridge. sprayed him out with water bottle 2 piss him off. got him while he was running up the wall. gona put lock on his tank his really inteligent. been watchin him try 2 open it quite clever really. im gona buy some gloves later have a go at tameing him again. funfunfun lol


----------



## ginnerone

leebrett69 said:


> got mine out the store room 2day little git behind the fridge. sprayed him out with water bottle 2 piss him off. got him while he was running up the wall. gona put lock on his tank his really inteligent. been watchin him try 2 open it quite clever really. im gona buy some gloves later have a go at tameing him again. funfunfun lol


lol nice one mate, get him tamed it won't take long lol


----------



## leebrett69

ooohh i bet it does haha


----------



## forteh

Checked on snuffles this morning and hes all crispy and part way through shedding, would explain why hes looked like he was covered in chalk dust and has been a bit grumpy for the last week 

Hopefully it will all be off by the time I get home, should be nice and clean.

A question regarding those using lamps to heat the viv...

Up until a fortnight ago I had a 16x11 heatmat on the side of the viv, this gave a good hotspot on that wall of 95*F. The heatmat obviously didnt affect the rest of the viv so it was all at the 70*F ambient which is lower than I wanted; there was also no gradual thermal gradient, it was either hot or cold. Needless to say he spent most of the time splatted onto the hot wall, eating and pooping fine.

I made a lamp hood for him and have got a 50w exo heatglo lamp which gives a 90*F hotspot at the top and decent gradient down to 70*F at substrate. The lamp needs to be 75w really as the dimmer is constantly on full at the moment.

Do any of your tokays under lamps go fully blued and chilled out? I havent seen snuffles properly blue since I put the lamp in despite being on the whole warmer, Im suspecting that the lamp might be upsetting his light cycle. He has been very chilled out physically (quite happily picking him up without gloves and not getting snapped at) but stayed really dark, chances are that this could be to do with him shedding though.

Should I be going for one of the blue exo nightglo lamps? Ive used them before on my corn and the light is far less offensive than the red, anyone recommend them for 24 hour heat source?


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> Checked on snuffles this morning and hes all crispy and part way through shedding, would explain why hes looked like he was covered in chalk dust and has been a bit grumpy for the last week
> 
> Hopefully it will all be off by the time I get home, should be nice and clean.
> 
> A question regarding those using lamps to heat the viv...
> 
> Up until a fortnight ago I had a 16x11 heatmat on the side of the viv, this gave a good hotspot on that wall of 95*F. The heatmat obviously didnt affect the rest of the viv so it was all at the 70*F ambient which is lower than I wanted; there was also no gradual thermal gradient, it was either hot or cold. Needless to say he spent most of the time splatted onto the hot wall, eating and pooping fine.
> 
> I made a lamp hood for him and have got a 50w exo heatglo lamp which gives a 90*F hotspot at the top and decent gradient down to 70*F at substrate. The lamp needs to be 75w really as the dimmer is constantly on full at the moment.
> 
> Do any of your tokays under lamps go fully blued and chilled out? I havent seen snuffles properly blue since I put the lamp in despite being on the whole warmer, Im suspecting that the lamp might be upsetting his light cycle. He has been very chilled out physically (quite happily picking him up without gloves and not getting snapped at) but stayed really dark, chances are that this could be to do with him shedding though.
> 
> Should I be going for one of the blue exo nightglo lamps? Ive used them before on my corn and the light is far less offensive than the red, anyone recommend them for 24 hour heat source?


yeah i use a 60w at the top for basking and a small heatmat at the bottom keeping it at 75ish give or take 1-2 degrees either side but this also keeps the temps for night time and gives a good thermal gradient, i have also invested in an awesome ultrasonic fogger which keeps the humidity on the bottom at around 90% and the heat mat pushes the mist upwards and its about 80% 6inch from the bottom and at the middle its 75% and top is about 65-70%, ideal, i would recommend to anyone and it lookes awesome too check out the pic


----------



## leebrett69

that fog thing u got looks well good. just a heat lamp 4 mine.
Had him a year now. first time today he not running off from me. Not gapeing. he evan let me take loads of pictures of him haha good progress i think atleast he accepts my presence now. now 2 pick him up


----------



## spikemu

OMG since i moved doris into the smaller tank away from bert her feeding has become SOOOO MUCH funner 

gimmie an hour ill put up a video of wat i mean .... shes like ninja gecko  lol


----------



## leebrett69

lol i never seen mine feed before. just hear loads of crashing and banging about lmao. i seen him stalk them from above before haha funny 2 watch.


----------



## spikemu

i been tweezer feeding mine  
its soooo fun  ... well doris is .... with bert i gotta near enough put bit in his mouth ... but i think imgunna keep him wild like and just let loose afew crickets ... along with bthe occasional tweezer feed


----------



## ginnerone

lol mine all hand feed but they also do the crash and bang thing at night lol, mine are spoiled rotten they got everything including extra's lol


----------



## ginnerone

here is the fogger set up differently they love it.


----------



## Garko

Ginnerone - the fogger looks awsome - love the dry ice effect. Rocky the Tokaysaurus just needs a spangly suit, music and some strobe lighting to complete his full-on 'cage fighter' image.....:notworthy:


----------



## ginnerone

Garko said:


> Ginnerone - the fogger looks awsome - love the dry ice effect. Rocky the Tokaysaurus just needs a spangly suit, music and some strobe lighting to complete his full-on 'cage fighter' image.....:notworthy:


PMSL yeah he aint far off it now lol, don't think he'l wear a suit though lol:lol2:


----------



## waterboy

forteh said:


> Checked on snuffles this morning and hes all crispy and part way through shedding, would explain why hes looked like he was covered in chalk dust and has been a bit grumpy for the last week
> 
> Hopefully it will all be off by the time I get home, should be nice and clean.
> 
> A question regarding those using lamps to heat the viv...
> 
> Up until a fortnight ago I had a 16x11 heatmat on the side of the viv, this gave a good hotspot on that wall of 95*F. The heatmat obviously didnt affect the rest of the viv so it was all at the 70*F ambient which is lower than I wanted; there was also no gradual thermal gradient, it was either hot or cold. Needless to say he spent most of the time splatted onto the hot wall, eating and pooping fine.
> 
> I made a lamp hood for him and have got a 50w exo heatglo lamp which gives a 90*F hotspot at the top and decent gradient down to 70*F at substrate. The lamp needs to be 75w really as the dimmer is constantly on full at the moment.
> 
> Do any of your tokays under lamps go fully blued and chilled out? I havent seen snuffles properly blue since I put the lamp in despite being on the whole warmer, Im suspecting that the lamp might be upsetting his light cycle. He has been very chilled out physically (quite happily picking him up without gloves and not getting snapped at) but stayed really dark, chances are that this could be to do with him shedding though.
> 
> Should I be going for one of the blue exo nightglo lamps? Ive used them before on my corn and the light is far less offensive than the red, anyone recommend them for 24 hour heat source?


Hi Mate
This all depends on the size of the tank! 
How big is it?
How old is the gecko?

Tokays are a tropical species they need only a small drop at night 3-5C with 12-14 hour day light with a 12% uv and slightly reduced to 8-10 hours during the winter if you want successful breeding to occur plus plenty of spraying. 

I use a ceramic bulbs in 24"x24"x36" wooden tanks for adults with a uv light on the same cycle 12-14hrs etc i only recommend woodern cos i don't like exo-terras for adult tokays they don't make a bigger one and it's too open and with most adult tokays been WC its too stressful for them.

I use red bulbs for baby's in a starter tank 18"x18"x18" exo-terra cos the holders don't take caramics and with these most often been captive bred they don't stress as much as a WC animals but like all baby animals, reptiles especially they scream,shout etc lol but with time they calm down but don't tame easily they simply put up with your presence in the tank but with a wc tok they will run for the nearest hide and croak at you if you touch the hide or breath too heavy near it.
The tank should have a 12% uv across the top of the exo-terra with a reflector cos over the years i've found uv is beneficial to babys and adults it gives them a night and a day which helps stucture the daily routine,promotes breeding in adults and helps the babys/adults with development of there bone structure cos over time cb tokays can develop MBD if left but in some cases this never occurs but i've found babys do best in uv tanks cos simply they bask under it and seem to be much stronger later on down the line.
I've lost quite a few babys due to the lack of uv they just simply get weakening of the bones MBD and crash within weeks from first noticing a over bite on one of them or a weak leg.The ones who do make it to adulthood without uv can have problems later on down the line so best to have it in place just in case plus they use it.


Temp wise: I have a basking spot of 33-35C (92-95F) and a ambient air temperature 25-28C (75-82F) with a night drop of 3-5C.
The colour is not effected by the lamps as such it's the structure of a night and day which brings out the blue colour and if left to settle in for couple of months without handling this brings it out also, But most people don't give them a chance to settle in and explore at there own leisure epecially WC adults not so much babys but they need at least 4-5 weeks to settle in thats why most are dull in colour.
The colour can also be effected if stress is involved like chameleons get brighter or darker depending on there mood tokays do it also, most aggressive tok's start of dark when picked up/grabbed but over time adrenaline runs through them they brighten up cos they just want bite the crap out of you and they know you don't want that lol

Best Regards
Dan


----------



## spikemu

YouTube - NINJA DORIS .wmv

this is doris catching her crickets  
most livly tokay i seen  lol


----------



## waterboy

Cool video mate :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

awesome vid mate, she's certainly feisty lol, u tried her with pinky's yet


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> awesome vid mate, she's certainly feisty lol, u tried her with pinky's yet


idid in her old viv and she gave it .... well as ud call it a "love nip" lol 

 i myt try her on one agen  

i tried mealworms ... she just ignoresthose sofar all she will eat tht i tried is locust nd crickets


----------



## ginnerone

mine will eat anything put in front of them apart from rocky, he won't eat brown crix only black, i think it's because of the size and i he must think they aren't worth bothering with but he'll eat anything else and the females will just eat owt lol greedy buggers lol


----------



## spikemu

lol ... i may try seeing wat they'll eat  both seem to eat crix tho soo at least they eat i guess lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> lol ... i may try seeing wat they'll eat  both seem to eat crix tho soo at least they eat i guess lol


Hell yeah, as long as they are eatting i don't care what it is as long as it's not ME lol:lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

ginnerone said:


> Hell yeah, as long as they are eatting i don't care what it is as long as it's not ME lol:lol2:


UPDATE; rocky's tail is coming on nice now, the edges have folded now and the tip is started poking through as it re-gens, and he still could give a monkeys. lol


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> UPDATE; rocky's tail is coming on nice now, the edges have folded now and the tip is started poking through as it re-gens, and he still could give a monkeys. lol


YAAAAAY  doris's is like tht  
looks REALLY weird... but the tip is ryt out and odd like lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> YAAAAAY  doris's is like tht
> looks REALLY weird... but the tip is ryt out and odd like lol


one of my females has a re-gen and it is fairly hard to tell to the untrained eye, and it don't look that bad at all.


----------



## sailfinman

just checked my tokays and got the token bite on the glove but some good news my male has been gettin freaky with his hoe's and both apear gravid joy!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginnerone

sailfinman said:


> just checked my tokays and got the token bite on the glove but some good news my male has been gettin freaky with his hoe's and both apear gravid joy!!!!!!!!


nice one mate, well happy for ya, you had tokay eggs before???


----------



## sailfinman

yeah had tokay eggs before and hatched some stunners had one hanging of each finger last time.:lol2::lol2: can't wait i think i may keep one or two and tame em down this time tho.


----------



## ginnerone

sailfinman said:


> yeah had tokay eggs before and hatched some stunners had one hanging of each finger last time.:lol2::lol2: can't wait i think i may keep one or two and tame em down this time tho.


wicked, just had a look and i think BOTH my females are gravid YAY, rocky knows how to wine and dine the ladies lol:lol2:


----------



## sailfinman

my fellas ruff mate bends em over bites the neck then fecks of!!!:lol2:
like any good friday night.
nice one it looks like there will be tokay babys everywhere in the next few months..


----------



## Rachie Rach

Both!!! omg....


----------



## sailfinman

yep have you not heard tokays like 3's up's some peps pay good money for that.


----------



## ginnerone

sailfinman said:


> my fellas ruff mate bends em over bites the neck then fecks of!!!:lol2:
> like any good friday night.
> nice one it looks like there will be tokay babys everywhere in the next few months..


 Yeah i hope so, i'm expecting big things from two stunners like rocky and morph, and rocky and chomp, i been getting PM's left right and centre about rocky babies since i put on the thread that i was breeding them lol


Rachie Rach said:


> Both!!! omg....


 Yep both, woo hoo loads of little baby love nips lol, cute little buggers, should get some beautifull babies from em, don't think i'm gonna tame any though just sell em as best looking CB babies ever lol:lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

sailfinman said:


> yep have you not heard tokays like 3's up's some peps pay good money for that.


 PMSL :rotfl:


----------



## sailfinman

me to' advert will read freindly hand reared tokay geckos for sale ideal for beginer love cuddles and strokes:lol2:and the odd bite of your ear ouch!!!


----------



## ginnerone

sailfinman said:


> me to' advert will read freindly hand reared tokay geckos for sale ideal for beginer love cuddles and strokes:lol2:and the odd bite of your ear ouch!!!


lol, baby tokays, very affectionate, ideal for nervouse first time keepers lol


----------



## sailfinman

yep thats the one but i think we could get a few returns and angry moms'

my kid got this of you last week.....
i know maddam......
and it's bit his f:censor:ing finger of......
sorry maddam it's non refundable and there not normally like that....
what come here you.......
only if your gentle...
im gonna...
what....
and so on:lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

sailfinman said:


> yep thats the one but i think we could get a few returns and angry moms'
> 
> my kid got this of you last week.....
> i know maddam......
> and it's bit his f:censor:ing finger of......
> sorry maddam it's non refundable and there not normally like that....
> what come here you.......
> only if your gentle...
> im gonna...
> what....
> and so on:lol2:


LOL, we don't do refunds on fingers i'm afraid lol


----------



## sailfinman

:lol2::lol2::lol2:
not long ago my mate and i had a heavy night out and he passed out on my sofa and i got the tokay out and introduced it to his nipple very funny and let's say there aint no nipple no more hehehe!!!!


----------



## ginnerone

sailfinman said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> not long ago my mate and i had a heavy night out and he passed out on my sofa and i got the tokay out and introduced it to his nipple very funny and let's say there aint no nipple no more hehehe!!!!


lol rotten bas:censor:d, funny i supose but rotten lol:lol2:


----------



## Molly75

I went to a friends shop and got tempted so bought myself a couple of WC juvies just putting on some weight quite good tho no real bites or barks they prefer to just hide one loves to hide in the substrate and pretend to be dead LOL 

I don't see much of them yet still in the being left alone stage  

Paula


----------



## sailfinman

yeah but it was pay back for his dog shaggin my leg and ruinning my jeans,


----------



## sailfinman

hey you got your baby tokys then molly the being left alone stage sounds normal to me enjoy and keep us up dated,


----------



## ginnerone

sailfinman said:


> yeah but it was pay back for his dog shaggin my leg and ruinning my jeans,


NICE lol, did they look like you'd been plastering a wall PMSL



Molly75 said:


> I went to a friends shop and got tempted so bought myself a couple of WC juvies just putting on some weight quite good tho no real bites or barks they prefer to just hide one loves to hide in the substrate and pretend to be dead LOL
> 
> I don't see much of them yet still in the being left alone stage
> 
> Paula


Congrats, they tame down easyer as juvies, after the couple of weeks settling in obviously but once they are tame they come out all the time and rarley hide, mine ar always on the front of the glass being nosey lol


----------



## Molly75

sailfinman said:


> hey you got your baby tokys then molly the being left alone stage sounds normal to me enjoy and keep us up dated,


LOl sure did I got CB babies which run loose in the loft to catch all my loose crix LOL now they are plastering my walls a lovley shade of brown  


Congrats, they tame down easyer as juvies, after the couple of weeks settling in obviously but once they are tame they come out all the time and rarley hide, mine ar always on the front of the glass being nosey lol[/QUOTE]

Thankies  I would like to take these LOl they are actually 10 times calmer than my leachies some of those will attack the moment you go in the viv evil huge monsters LOL 

Bless their just soooo shy at the mo really scared always buched up hiding together  
Paula x


----------



## sailfinman

yep those jeans are ruined and went in the bin and it looked like plaster alright...


----------



## ginnerone

Yeah you gotta worry when they settled in, thats when they turn a bit bitey, once they are comfortable with their surroundings they will gang up on ya lol, they're only love nips lol


----------



## ginnerone

sailfinman said:


> yep those jeans are ruined and went in the bin and it looked like plaster alright...


HeHeHe


----------



## Molly75

ginnerone said:


> Yeah you gotta worry when they settled in, thats when they turn a bit bitey, once they are comfortable with their surroundings they will gang up on ya lol, they're only love nips lol


Lol yeah go a way to go to that stage yet  wish someone would tell leachie that they are the boldest lizard for agression I've kept worse than any of the monitors I've had  

P


----------



## sailfinman

yeah tokays every day there like rotties.
most aggresive lizard ive seen and they hide so when you put your hand in there is the surprize eliment lol...
monitors look at you and you know....


----------



## ginnerone

Molly75 said:


> Lol yeah go a way to go to that stage yet  wish someone would tell leachie that they are the boldest lizard for agression I've kept worse than any of the monitors I've had
> 
> P


 Have you tried taming them using the tokay taming instructions as this is the method i used then published and given out to people on here on request, so far it's worked or working with around 20 other people i've given it to, and personnaly used it to tame two of mine, it's spetialy for aggressive geckos like tokays, i seen a few giant's before but they weren't aggressive at all, very friendly, i thought of getting one, well i would love one if i'm honest but i never seen an aggressive one?, is your's mental lol


----------



## ginnerone

sailfinman said:


> yeah tokays every day there like rotties.
> most aggresive lizard ive seen and they hide so when you put your hand in there is the surprize eliment lol...
> monitors look at you and you know....


LOL yeah, BOO suprise CHOMMMMMMMPP, he he he:lol2:


----------



## viperd

i caught rocky in shed last wk so i thought i'd share the pic's








and another


----------



## spikemu

awwwwwwwwwbless ... looks like hes wearing a giant condom !! lol


tbh its like tht with all reps shedding lol


----------



## viperd

hehe never thought of it like that lol i like to watch him shed though its awesome


----------



## spikemu

ive never seen bert shed  

i saw tht doris was when she was in the old viv ..but it tookher SOOOO long as in a few days  

but now everything is hunky dory  lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> ive never seen bert shed
> 
> i saw tht doris was when she was in the old viv ..but it tookher SOOOO long as in a few days
> 
> but now everything is hunky dory  lol


non of mine struggle really, they get moody a day or so before then they shed at night in about 10-15mins and it's done, it's funny though cos when they first start getting loose skin they can't stick to the glass as good but don't realise it lol, they do the cha cha slide lol,
LETS JUMP AND SLIDE, JUMP AND SLIDE lol:lol2:


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> non of mine struggle really, they get moody a day or so before then they shed at night in about 10-15mins and it's done, it's funny though cos when they first start getting loose skin they can't stick to the glass as good but don't realise it lol, they do the cha cha slide lol,
> LETS JUMP AND SLIDE, JUMP AND SLIDE lol:lol2:


lol yeaaa i noticed tht with doris  

i think doris only struggled coz of the stress of being in tht viv  ... but YAY for her now ... like always brightly colouured


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> lol yeaaa i noticed tht with doris
> 
> i think doris only struggled coz of the stress of being in tht viv  ... but YAY for her now ... like always brightly colouured


Cool, you know they like it when they come out regular and they blue up more often, i've got my smallest female viv tame (she'll let me in and near her without being bothered) but i think i'm gonna keep her psyco, just to remind me what rocky and morph used to be like LOL.


----------



## sailfinman

yep the shead slide is funny it's abit like whatching your dad dance at a wedding and the colour just after a shead are great mine tend to go a deep blue with vibrant red and orange truly stunning also my male is a horny git at the mo i think he will shag anything at the mo....


----------



## ginnerone

LOL they look like they're doing the moon walk, walking forward but sliding backward PMSL and the colours are truly stunning once they have shed.


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> Cool, you know they like it when they come out regular and they blue up more often, i've got my smallest female viv tame (she'll let me in and near her without being bothered) but i think i'm gonna keep her psyco, just to remind me what rocky and morph used to be like LOL.


 
yea thats wat doris does  ... bert i think is just a misserable sod  he comes out sum tyms  like every night but not too much during the day  

lol it looks like cartoons wehn they been splat against a wind and start sliding down  goin EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE lol


----------



## punky_jen

I have 1.2 tokays. And they are extreemly non tame lol, Iv taken to handling them as little as possible, as they really hate it, and it takes ages to catch them, esp one of the females. 

I got them some waxies but they wont come near me, even with a waxie on tongs, and when I left them in the dish they didnt go near them at all. 

They only make noise when I sprey the viv(which is a few times a day) and if they see the leather gloves we use to get them out.


----------



## ginnerone

punky_jen said:


> I have 1.2 tokays. And they are extreemly non tame lol, Iv taken to handling them as little as possible, as they really hate it, and it takes ages to catch them, esp one of the females.
> 
> I got them some waxies but they wont come near me, even with a waxie on tongs, and when I left them in the dish they didnt go near them at all.
> 
> They only make noise when I sprey the viv(which is a few times a day) and if they see the leather gloves we use to get them out.


it does take ages to tame them, haven't i sent you the taming instructions before or am i thinking of someone else?
i find mine won't take waxy's either, they love mealies and pinky's as treats but wont touch waxy's


----------



## naja-naja

my tokay.


----------



## ginnerone

naja-naja said:


> image
> my tokay.


 Nice tokay, more pics:2thumb:


----------



## punky_jen

ginnerone said:


> it does take ages to tame them, haven't i sent you the taming instructions before or am i thinking of someone else?
> i find mine won't take waxy's either, they love mealies and pinky's as treats but wont touch waxy's


I dont wana stess them out with taming them, they really do go nuts if I have to handle them, and then wont eat for a while afterwards.

How odd that they dont like waxies, il try mealies, see if they like them, or a couple of pinks, doubt they will go for pinkies though as they dont move.


----------



## punky_jen

This is my tokay viv, only now the floor is covered in orchid bark.









The cocky male

















Cant even get pics of the females, they ae too shy


----------



## ginnerone

punky_jen said:


> I dont wana stess them out with taming them, they really do go nuts if I have to handle them, and then wont eat for a while afterwards.
> 
> How odd that they dont like waxies, il try mealies, see if they like them, or a couple of pinks, doubt they will go for pinkies though as they dont move.


you will be suprised what they'll eat, they love pinky's, i usually have to feed by hand or tongs though.
taming isn't stress full to them if done properly using the correct method, the hardest and longest part is the stage you are at now, it's simple to do but takes ALOT of time and patience, once they are onto the next stage it is considerably easier, all mine would go nuts at me just for walking past the viv, they would run and hide, they never went off their food at all and look at em now, they're temperement is the same as a leo's now, they love to come out and sit on your warm skin.

P.s they are pretty tokays, well done on your find.


----------



## ginnerone

HELLOOOO ROCKY


----------



## spikemu

Tokaysaurus !!!!!!!!!

Hes awesome !!!


----------



## forteh

waterboy said:


> Hi Mate
> This all depends on the size of the tank!
> How big is it?
> How old is the gecko?


Hes in an 18x18x24 exo, cork bark ledges silconed in and plenty of hanging foliage.
Hes 10" snout to tail tip, think he has a regen tail at some point because the scales are jumbled up and not regularly aligned.
Hes guessing about 3-5 years LTC.



waterboy said:


> Tokays are a tropical species they need only a small drop at night 3-5C with 12-14 hour day light with a 12% uv and slightly reduced to 8-10 hours during the winter if you want successful breeding to occur plus plenty of spraying.


He has a red lamp at the moment, but I dont give a night time drop (have got a day night dimmer on there so I could do). I also dont have any UV on him, unfortunately he doesnt get a great deal of natural light either, the foliage in his viv shades him alot aswell. I spray him a couple of times a day, humidity jumps up to 100% and drops down to about 70% after 10-12 hours, half the mesh lid is blanked off and he has ecoearth substrate.

Basking spot at the top is 90*F dropping down to 70*F at the substrate, going to put a larger lamp in there though as the current one is struggling to get more than 90. Will up the hotspot to 92/95 *F once I have a larger lamp. Perhaps I shall try to rig up a UV as I have a starter floating around somewhere, currently he doesnt really have a defined day/night as his viv is largely shadowy.

He has shed since my last post and has now settled back to his normal colour (a fairly muted pale grey with ruddy orange spots). Hes still fairly chilled out, doesnt gape or bite and rarely complains about being handled. He never chases food though and wont tweezer feed, he does occasionally jump about after locusts but never seems too bothered by them. I feed him 4-5 xlarge (5th instar) locusts every 2-3 days dusted with calcium each time and nutrobal at the weekends, he craps fine and never seems to struggle to eat.

Sending you a PM 

edit: since he has shed his colour has brightened up again, still not as blue as rocky though!


----------



## ginnerone

hi mate, i didn't realise you were having probs with Mr Snuffles, this is how i have always kept my tokay viv's and i hope this helps mate,

Day=60w reflector white bulb in a reflective dome, 95f top of viv (placed above the mesh not in the viv), 70f bottom, gives good deffined photo periods

Night=heat mat under the viv touching the glass, 80f bottom, 65f very top

shallow ceramic water bowl gives 70% humidity throughout the viv through natural evaporation

misting 2-3 times a day gives 98% for a couple of mins then 85% for an hour or so then gradually drops off to 70% over a couple of hours

ultrasonic viv fogger is my latest addition which gives 98% at substrate and 70% at the top with a good gradient, i only use this when immitating the rainy season or when shedding, use in 30min intervals 3 times a day

mine all eat black crix and will eat them straight out of the dusting box if held underneath them, even the shy female will climb into the box for a feast but all also hunt at night.

mine will not eat locusts or waxy's, they don't like them, they catch them but spit them out again.

i hope this helps mate with any probs you may have, all mine have always blued up and shed and eat well in this enviroment,


----------



## forteh

I wouldnt say Im having problems with him, just asking questions about what affects the colouring. He has lightened up a bit now hes finished shedding.

I shall try introducing a more definite day/night cycle and see if that helps


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> I wouldnt say Im having problems with him, just asking questions about what affects the colouring. He has lightened up a bit now hes finished shedding.
> 
> I shall try introducing a more definite day/night cycle and see if that helps


Oh good, though you were having probs, phew, i have experimented with red, blue and night bulbs (the low light ones) and i have always found they seem happier with a bog standard reflector bulb, they come out and bask in it too, even the shy one, gives good temps and deffined photoperiods, i have it on a timer and the heat mat keeps the temps at night and they don't have any light at all, in the evening (8ish) apart from the tv which is at the other end of the room, and all my geckos (tokays, cresty's and leo's) seem to love this and start coming out at about 7 ish as they seem to know the light's going off soon and i feed them at about half 7,


----------



## forteh

Hmmmm might try him with a standard white lamp on a timer for daytime and keep a heatmat on the bottom of the tank for night time heat 

Snuffles will bask during the day under his red lamp and doesnt seem to hide all that much, most mornings Ill get up and hes splatted against the front of the viv.


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> Hmmmm might try him with a standard white lamp on a timer for daytime and keep a heatmat on the bottom of the tank for night time heat
> 
> Snuffles will bask during the day under his red lamp and doesnt seem to hide all that much, most mornings Ill get up and hes splatted against the front of the viv.


lol it's cool when they splat on the glass lol:lol2:
they can see the red light but not very good and will still bask in the heat but i think it confuses them a little if they can see it all the time, day and night, which is why i opted for the white bulb and heat mat method, that way it's either bright or dark and they can define the two more clearly and seem alot more active and happier for it. plus this way they still get the 10f temp drop.


----------



## waterboy

forteh said:


> Hes in an 18x18x24 exo, cork bark ledges silconed in and plenty of hanging foliage.
> Hes 10" snout to tail tip, think he has a regen tail at some point because the scales are jumbled up and not regularly aligned.
> Hes guessing about 3-5 years LTC.


Hi Ed
The tank size is too small for a adult tokay i would say a minimum size of 3ft High 2ft Wide 2ft Deep for one or a pair with a 3ft 12% UV with reflector fastened to the top of the viv and a 150w Ceramic bulb on B2 stat with guard or a B2me for the night drop without always having to change it up and down,This seems to work really well for me and they love it and you will not need a heat pad which is another stat plus they will rarely use it as they are not supposed to spend alot of time on the floor the only thing they are good for is if you are having trouble get the humidity up but with a ceramic you will not find this as a problem because these seem to work alot better than bulbs and they are less direct so excellent on getting the ambient air temperature up which is great for tokays/other tropical species cos they thrive on an environment which is constant than direct.

I'm not keen on the eco earth as a main substrate it makes a good media but would recommend mixing it with orchid bark so you don't have spray it as often and it does not get dusty as quick.

Dan


----------



## ginnerone

waterboy said:


> Hi Ed
> The tank size is too small for a adult tokay i would say a minimum size of 3ft High 2ft Wide 2ft Deep for one or a pair with a 3ft 12% UV with reflector fastened to the top of the viv and a 150w Ceramic bulb on B2 stat with guard or a B2me for the night drop without always having to change it up and down,This seems to work really well for me and they love it and you will not need a heat pad which is another stat plus they will rarely use it as they are not supposed to spend alot of time on the floor the only thing they are good for is if you are having trouble get the humidity up but with a ceramic you will not find this as a problem because these seem to work alot better than bulbs and they are less direct so excellent on getting the ambient air temperature up which is great for tokays/other tropical species cos they thrive on an environment which is constant than direct.
> 
> I'm not keen on the eco earth as a main substrate it makes a good media but would recommend mixing it with orchid bark so you don't have spray it as often and it does not get dusty as quick.
> 
> Dan


i think its personal to each keeper and reptile but i'm sure with both mine and waterboys set up info you'll be able to make a cracing set up, i personaly have the 45x45x60's for mine as i think they are fine for an adult but if i'm being honest i am upgrading them all to the 60x90's for the extra room but still think a 45x45x60 would be fine for an adult so i'm sure me and waterboy will agree to disagree on it lol, although we both have beautifull tokays, big healthy and blue so we must be doing something right eh mate.


----------



## waterboy

Well said mate!! You won't go wrong with this advice, I do prefer bigger wooden tanks for adults tho lol but good to hear your upgrading soon mate i just aint a fan of the exo-terras for adult tokays too much glass/mesh especially for 95% of all the tokays out there been WC and extremly nervous they just mess with there heads lol
Best Regards
Dan


----------



## spikemu

waterboy said:


> Hi Ed
> The tank size is too small for a adult tokay i would say a minimum size of *3ft High 2ft Wide 2ft Deep for one* or a pair with a 3ft *12% UV* with reflector fastened to the top of the viv and a 150w Ceramic bulb on B2 stat with guard or a B2me for the night drop without always having to change it up and down,This seems to work really well for me and they love it and you will not need a heat pad which is another stat plus they will rarely use it as they are not supposed to spend alot of time on the floor the only thing they are good for is if you are having trouble get the humidity up but with a ceramic you will not find this as a problem because these seem to work alot better than bulbs and they are less direct so excellent on getting the ambient air temperature up which is great for tokays/other tropical species cos they thrive on an environment which is constant than direct.
> 
> I'm not keen on the eco earth as a main substrate it makes a good media but would recommend mixing it with orchid bark so you don't have spray it as often and it does not get dusty as quick.
> 
> Dan


thats quite huge for it tbh for a minimum ???? 
a 18 x 18 x 24 exo is fine for 1 ... bigger the better i know but mines even happy in a 18 x 18 x18 .... shes pretty small atm tho 
and my biggeswt is in a 3 foot x 2 foot (but tht originally was for a pair) 

12 % uv ????? u are aware their nocturnal ryt ?????
mine have 5 % nd thts really only for the plants .... UV isnt THAT needed but its always advised ... i wouldnt get a 12% tho tht seems abit excessive 

each to their own tho


----------



## waterboy

The reason i say 3ftx2ft is they use it and you have got to remember they can reach 14+ inches in total so 18x18x18 would be too small for an animal who would be almost touching the floor plus to get the temperature even across the size of the gecko you would be struggling cos they don't always bask directly under the light they relay on there ambient temp so this size makes it much easier to get a good/even spread of heat from the top to the bottom i stand by my guns lol.

They are active during the day as babies they bask under it so do my adults and if uv is not given from birth you will find problems such as MBD and calcium crashes either in a couple of months or a couple of years I've seen it happen in both cases I've lost excess of 10 baby Tokay's over the years due to MBD and the ones kept in my spare baby water dragon tank they all lived with no problems and as you can see from my pic's they are all doing just fine.This has not just happened to me a large number of people who I've been in contact with in the past who have bought Tokay's as CB baby's have found this happening to them aswell.

The 12% uv works alot better than any of the others as baby's bask out in the open under it through the day and after many years of observing there behaviour they seem more calm with a night and day structure and as baby's they are more active at day than night cos at night the adults are out which would make easy picking of baby toks.
They do turn more nocturnal as they mature from my observation males seem to be more active at night 6-8 months of age and the girls take a little longer at about 8-10 months of age but they still can be found wandering around through the day plus in nature they have UV available to them so why not have it in captivity?.
Best Regards
Dan


----------



## spikemu

thts why i sed 5 % ... also calcium crashes shouldnt happen if u give them enough calcium 
along with the sizae ... the CAN reach 14" ..... most doont they stay around 10 " mark ... fromwat i seen soo 18 x 18 x18 seens a pretty good size for my lil one ...she doesnt look huge nd she dont look dwarfed 

but 12% to me does seem a tad excessive for adults maybe a 5 or 10 % ... ive not seen a baby one so i cant coment on tht .... hopefully can soon tho


----------



## ginnerone

i know what you mean by the lots of glass and mesh thing but mine are all CB bar 1 who's a rescue and still a baby so she's learning lol, and mine have got the fake background on the back, blocked off one side and the greenery on the other so acctually they only have the front thats glass so this may be why they like it so much (it was purly accidental i didn't cover the glass sides on purpous) but they seem to love it, here's a pic of one of my viv's with the little girly rescue in. there was acctually two juvies in here from when i first rescued them, i sold one when he was healthy enough but the girly just got me as she was nearly dead when i got her, she's cool now though.


----------



## ginnerone

Mine are all 18x18x24's and i also think the 18x18x18 would be a little short for a fully grown adult, but should be fine for a baby/juvie
in regards to the UV, mine don't get it as such, they are in direct sunlight through the livingroom window so they do get it in a sence but i don't supply them with a uv light, i do however supply UV to all my other geckos in the form of a exo-terra sun glow 5% uv bulb so it don't hurt their eyes and stuff IE cresty's and leo's but it;s only 15w so it don't give off any real heat and it's fairly dull but bright enough to use for defining photoperiods and i have noticed beneficial differences with them having it and TBH if my tokays weren't in direct sunlight i would consider the same method (5%uv exo-terra sunglow bulb) purley on the basis of what i have seen with my other geckos but i wouldn't get a 12% due to their sensetive eye's and they are extremley bright but you have obviously tried it with great success so i can't knock it mate, LOL i would say another agree to disagree thing but i have never tried one that powerfull (12%) and you clearly have with beneficial results so i would be inclined to beleive you, esspetially as your tokays look so healthy and very pretty.


----------



## Garko

ginnerone said:


> in regards to the UV, mine don't get it as such, they are in direct sunlight through the livingroom window so they do get it in a sence but i don't supply them with a uv light,


Ginnerone - sorry, I'm in geek-mode here again, but normal glass only transmits a fraction of incident UV light, so I'm pretty sure that the sunlight coming through your window and then through a second layer of glass into the Tokay viv will have no UV component remaining. Of course you could replace all your windows with fused quartz glass which is transparent to UV, but that would go above and beyond the call of duty for even the most dedicated Tokay keeper, and would be above and beyond the budget of most people. Unless of course you own a quartz mine.....

Hopefully my comments on ultraviolet won't make you become ultraviolent :bash:...........and I'm very much liking the supesized Rocky signature pic .


----------



## waterboy

spikemu said:


> thts why i sed 5 % ... also calcium crashes shouldnt happen if u give them enough calcium
> along with the sizae ... the CAN reach 14" ..... most doont they stay around 10 " mark ... fromwat i seen soo 18 x 18 x18 seens a pretty good size for my lil one ...she doesnt look huge nd she dont look dwarfed
> 
> but 12% to me does seem a tad excessive for adults maybe a 5 or 10 % ... ive not seen a baby one so i cant coment on tht .... hopefully can soon tho


Hi mate 
I'm telling people what I've experienced over the past 10 years so they don't make the same mistakes as me as hatchling care is few and far between.

Calcium crashes can happen for a number of reasons as calcium can not be overdosed they could just pass it through there gut but this could also mean with the lack of the important D3 synthesis which is best absorbed by uv light and not just supplemented by nutrobal.
They absorb calcium through vitamin D3 synthesis and by adding calcium to the diet,the vitamin D3 can transform this into bone-strengthening and is beneficial for strong healthy bone growth and by using a uv this helps with the manufacture of calcium aswell so as seen with other so called nocturnal they can suffer from calcium deficiency even when supplemented by the available products out there.

We just don't know how much they need so just by using products like nutrobal which has the vitamin D3 and a cricket dust calcium this does not mean we are giving them enough my research suggests that they need more and by using the uv this seems to be beneficial for them absorbing it naturally without overdosing them with a concentrated amount which is in nutrobal so before anyone says it you can not just use more nutrobal.

That's probably why it's seldom seen in adults as they don't need as much cos they are not growing as fast as a baby would and there adult bone structure is almost complete but breeding females will need extra just for the developing eggs.

As for the baby's the uv does not seem to harm them and they don't have any problems with it like burns etc mine are always out under the uv and like i said as they mature they become more nocturnal but Tokay's can be found out during the day so they are not strictly nocturnal like in nature they have a night and day so the choice is there's.

Yes most do average around 10 inches but they can attain a larger size like some lizards and snakes can attain large sizes so we put them in a good sized tank as juveniles so they can grow to there maximum size but some stay small you just can't tell how big an animal is going to get that's why we say this is a good sized adult tank for a couple of reasons one being they can get bigger than 10 inches and a bigger tank is better for getting your temperatures right. 

Best Regards
Dan


----------



## ginnerone

Garko said:


> Ginnerone - sorry, I'm in geek-mode here again, but normal glass only transmits a fraction of incident UV light, so I'm pretty sure that the sunlight coming through your window and then through a second layer of glass into the Tokay viv will have no UV component remaining. Of course you could replace all your windows with fused quartz glass which is transparent to UV, but that would go above and beyond the call of duty for even the most dedicated Tokay keeper, and would be above and beyond the budget of most people. Unless of course you own a quartz mine.....
> 
> Hopefully my comments on ultraviolet won't make you become ultraviolent :bash:...........and I'm very much liking the supesized Rocky signature pic .


LOL i do love em but i aint getting quartz window's lol, i'm sure they will get a little from the other many viv's around them with UV plus the window thing and the tame ones are always out too so i would imagine they get a little from one of them, and even if they don't they have a full range suppliments and calcium dust, both available in dishes as well as dusting the food plus i have a 5% tube and starter which lays along the top of the mesh when the hatchlings come so it's only really the adults and juvies that don't have a dedicated UV light, and TBH he looks perfectly healthy to me, wanna see, well tough cos i like showing him off :lol2:


----------



## sailfinman

and he looks good to me mate spot on i have uv in mine not that they ever see it as they hide under the rocks all day or under the water bowl haha!!!in the wild they don't see day light much so i don't think it's a prob.


----------



## sailfinman

also i like the pic where your looking into each others eye's how romantic.
you would be fecked if he bit you nose tho :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

sailfinman said:


> also i like the pic where your looking into each others eye's how romantic.
> you would be fecked if he bit you nose tho :lol2::lol2::lol2:


LOL everyone says that lol, funnily enough i laid on the settee after that to watch TV and he climbed on my face hence the profile picture lol,
i used to have him in a wooden viv when i first got him (many moons ago) which had a UV tube in it, (its was my universal quarantine tank) and as you said he too just hid all the time, so when i transfered him to his next tank i left out the UV and he came out all the time so when i got him his exo-terra i left the UV out and he's fine, i can see the need with hatchlings for some low UV but it's never been an issue with the adults really.


----------



## Garko

Ginnerone - yes, I know yours are in tip-top condition, no question there. I was just clarifying that there's very little UV getting in through the window from outside. I didn't have UV for mine and they were happy and healthy whilst I had them (until they died, of course...:whistling2. 

There's a tokay in a shop near me, and it's got my name on it. Oh yes, it will be mine.......


----------



## ginnerone

Garko said:


> Ginnerone - yes, I know yours are in tip-top condition, no question there. I was just clarifying that there's very little UV getting in through the window from outside. I didn't have UV for mine and they were happy and healthy whilst I had them (until they died, of course...:whistling2.
> 
> There's a tokay in a shop near me, and it's got my name on it. Oh yes, it will be mine.......


HaHaHa more Tokay love, Woo Hoo, yeah i know what you mean mate (above quote) but i just like showing him off hehehe:whistling2:, Just completeley re-vamped his viv, took me hours but worth it, i'll try to get some pics up, i tried a radical new substrate since they never go on the floor just as latley lol, i used a 1 part small pebbles to 2 parts spagnum moss, sounds shite but trust me it looks awesome and the moss keeps the humidity very high, it has a chinese garden look, it looks well good, plus all the foliage and his favorite branch, P.s i got his girlies in there too at the mo whilst he does his dirty before anyone moans about the viv size.


----------



## ginnerone

Well here's the chinese garden effect i made in rocky's viv, as i said his girlies are also in with him at the mo so he can do the dirty with them lol, it's not finnished yet i got all the cork hides to put back in but they are drying off at the mo after cleaning and sterilising, anyway shut up ginnerone and get the dam pictures up, ok, ok here they are


----------



## Garko

I look forward to seeing the pics of the Rocky Knocky Shop. As for the substrate - sounds good; my shameful admission (or at least one I will share on here.....) is that I used gravel for my tokays. I've read on here that it can cause impaction, but I didn't have any problems during the 6 or seven years I had them. But then again, I didn't get a post-mortem on them either......In any case I'd probably go for your mix or something similar - the main problem with the loose gravel was that they used to throw it around when they hunted. Gravel + glass at 3AM = brown pyjama time.


----------



## ginnerone

Garko said:


> I look forward to seeing the pics of the Rocky Knocky Shop. As for the substrate - sounds good; my shameful admission (or at least one I will share on here.....) is that I used gravel for my tokays. I've read on here that it can cause impaction, but I didn't have any problems during the 6 or seven years I had them. But then again, I didn't get a post-mortem on them either......In any case I'd probably go for your mix or something similar - the main problem with the loose gravel was that they used to throw it around when they hunted. Gravel + glass at 3AM = brown pyjama time.


LOL it's bigger than gravel, the pebbles are like the size of 5p's in diameter so it's probably just classed as fat gravel lol, there isn't a lot in there but mixed with the moss it looks awesome, plus i think they'd know if they chomped on one of these buggers lol.


----------



## Garko

I must learn to type with more than one finger - you got the pics up whilst I was still writing my reply !!!!! Looks great - I like the 'Tokay in the Mist' picture in particular.....awesome.

"I love the smell of crickets in the morning..........smells like.......breakfast...." (with apologies to Francis Coppola)


----------



## ginnerone

Garko said:


> I must learn to type with more than one finger - you got the pics up whilst I was still writing my reply !!!!! Looks great - I like the 'Tokay in the Mist' picture in particular.....awesome.
> 
> "I love the smell of crickets in the morning..........smells like.......breakfast...." (with apologies to Francis Coppola)


PMSL, she's the un-tame bitey one sat in the mist, i would sooner take my chances with the gorrillas than her to be honest lol, cheers mate glad you like it, it looks a little bare without all the hides and stuff in, and i got to get a background for the sides and the back cos the dam crickets have desroyed it Grrrrrrrr


----------



## ginnerone

well it's finished now but i aint got any pictures yet, i was busy trying to sort out the purchase of two new girlies but unfortunatly it was too far away for me and gonna cost a fortune by courier grrrrrrrr. although if your near bristol, 2 females plus set up, 20 quid for urget sale, bargain or what.


----------



## Skooba

Hey tokay people, I love the look of these guys, at the moment my attentions all on my new bosc viv but once thats sorted I would love some geckos.

My question, what are most intelligent geckos? and ginnerone are you still going to be selling tame tokays next year?


----------



## spikemu

Skooba said:


> Hey tokay people, I love the look of these guys, at the moment my attentions all on my new bosc viv but once thats sorted I would love some geckos.
> 
> My question, what are most intelligent geckos? and ginnerone are you still going to be selling tame tokays next year?


 
lolive never known geckosto be too intelligent :whistling2:

my tokays are in a survival hide form the HUGE THING THATS COMING IN MY VIV AHHHHH kinda way ... but my leo is thick as 2 short planks lol


----------



## ginnerone

Skooba said:


> Hey tokay people, I love the look of these guys, at the moment my attentions all on my new bosc viv but once thats sorted I would love some geckos.
> 
> My question, what are most intelligent geckos? and ginnerone are you still going to be selling tame tokays next year?


i wouldn't personaly underestimate any lizard realy but esspetialy not a very aggrresive blue species with a ring of 50 razor sharp teeth in each jaw lol, i will be breeding them and should be ready early next year but i don't think i will be selling them tame, i may on request and at a premium be persuaded to get them used to being handled (makes it easier to tame) and possibly tame if i was convinced enough but tbh they aren't that bad to tame yourself as babies with time and patience,


----------



## forteh

Following on from my last couple of posts in here....

Ive been giving snuffles 12 hours (8am-8pm on a timer) of white light (energy saving lamp) in addition to his red heat lamp and he doesnt seem at all phased by it. He has been sitting out in the open, chilled out and a nice pale grey (he doesnt go completely blue) and very calm whenever Ive seen him.

Will keep up the regime, bonus is now I can see my tokay during the day without having to shine a torch in the viv


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> Following on from my last couple of posts in here....
> 
> Ive been giving snuffles 12 hours (8am-8pm on a timer) of white light (energy saving lamp) in addition to his red heat lamp and he doesnt seem at all phased by it. He has been sitting out in the open, chilled out and a nice pale grey (he doesnt go completely blue) and very calm whenever Ive seen him.
> 
> Will keep up the regime, bonus is now I can see my tokay during the day without having to shine a torch in the viv


nice one mate, i'm glad he's settling with the white light and within a week or so he should get into a routine and chill out loads, you'll then usually find him splated on the side near the light like all mine do, even the untame one lol


----------



## forteh

Hes been splatted against the side wall next to the front each time Ive checked on him. I have exo backgrounds on the outsides for blanking and insulation (OH doesnt use them in the crestie tanks so have a few spare) so hes nearest the open side of the tank, obviously not timid


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> Hes been splatted against the side wall next to the front each time Ive checked on him. I have exo backgrounds on the outsides for blanking and insulation (OH doesnt use them in the crestie tanks so have a few spare) so hes nearest the open side of the tank, obviously not timid


Cool, i wish i had spares the dam crickets chewed mine to bits lol, 
just gonna try and post a video of rocky and morph to see if it works
YouTube - tokays geckos, rocky and morph
i only just uploaded it so it will still come up with, video not yet prossesed for a while.


----------



## forteh

What size you need? Got a couple floating about that arent going to be used, got some 18x24 and some 18x18. Will talk to OH to see if she wants to sell some


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> What size you need? Got a couple floating about that arent going to be used, got some 18x24 and some 18x18. Will talk to OH to see if she wants to sell some


Cool, 18x18x24, but i will also have to speak to the mrs as it's gonna be her viv soon when i get the big ones so i'll ask her if she want's them for her cresty's and stuff, i'll probably want one at least as i'm keeping a 18x24 for the babies when they come.


----------



## ginnerone

dam, the video failed to upload, i'll try anotherone later
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfzwMPVNhz4
try this one although i dunno what the green flikery thing is, it wasn't like that before, wierd


----------



## ginnerone

ginnerone said:


> dam, the video failed to upload, i'll try anotherone later
> YouTube - tokay gecko, rocky and morph,
> try this one although i dunno what the green flikery thing is, it wasn't like that before, wierd


 does every one like?????????


----------



## Garko

ginnerone said:


> does every one like?????????


amazing footage - Rocky The Tokaysaurus should contact Simon Cowell with a proposal for a new lizard talent show. He should call it the GeX Factor.


----------



## ginnerone

Garko said:


> amazing footage - Rocky The Tokaysaurus should contact Simon Cowell with a proposal for a new lizard talent show. He should call it the GeX Factor.


LOL how long did it take to think that one up LOL, that was pretty tame i got one of him chowing down on crix, lol


----------



## Guest

I think this tokay has bitten more than he can chew :rotfl:


----------



## turbo_rat

hi all, 
i've just recently got myself a tokay, just looked at all the pictures and videos of yours, and im envious, i cant even get mine to come out of her hiding area, any advice/ hints for a newbe?
thanks


----------



## ginnerone

turbo_rat said:


> hi all,
> i've just recently got myself a tokay, just looked at all the pictures and videos of yours, and im envious, i cant even get mine to come out of her hiding area, any advice/ hints for a newbe?
> thanks


 How long you had her?


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> I think this tokay has bitten more than he can chew :rotfl:
> image


 LOL i seen loads of pics like that and the tokay tends to kill and eat the snake, mad f:censor:kers, pmsl, i saw one of a tokay fighting a snake of very even size and wouldn't have liked to put a bet on a winner it was like a death tangle although i don't think there could have been a winner tbh i think they would have both copped it looking at them


----------



## turbo_rat

i got her on wednesday just gone, 
got told they didnt know what sex it was, but i managed to i.d it as a female,


----------



## ginnerone

turbo_rat said:


> i got her on wednesday just gone,
> got told they didnt know what sex it was, but i managed to i.d it as a female,


it's quite tricky to sex at a young age as they all tend look female so leave it a while before adding anymore (and you will they ARE addictive), 
is it WC or CB?, do you have a rough age, and most important is it clean(had all its vet checks done, fecials etc).
if its WC i would leave it a couple of weeks to get used to its new home before even thinking of handling, you must ensure the viv is set up correctly (right size, substrate, temps, humidity, hides, foliage (live or fake) etc).


----------



## turbo_rat

i intend to get at least one more, currently have two lepard's in the viv above, as nice as they are, they're too quiet, not much entertainment anymore, plus the tokay's look so much better, with their blue's and orange's.
not sure on the background of her/him.
just that its about 8" in length, and very jumpy.


----------



## ginnerone

turbo_rat said:


> i intend to get at least one more, currently have two lepard's in the viv above, as nice as they are, they're too quiet, not much entertainment anymore, plus the tokay's look so much better, with their blue's and orange's.
> not sure on the background of her/him.
> just that its about 8" in length, and very jumpy.


OK have you done loads of research on them as they req very different things from leos, if you could answer these questions for me i would be able to help you more,

What are the viv dimensions?
humidity?
temps top and bottom of viv?
any lighting?
what substrate are you using?
any pics of the little cutie?


----------



## ginnerone

well i just thought i would post some new pics of my new girly and how she's settled in fully, finally after many months lol, stubborn cow lol, and the bottom two are of a baby i have been taming in the local pet store and though, well i've tamed it down i might as well have it LOL, its now on hold for me till i get another viv sorted, my new baby awwww isnt she cute, the bottom two are my new baby thats on hold for me and the top two are of my juvie girl whos just settled in, enjoy.
















My new baby i just put on hold till my viv gets here and set up awwwwwww:flrt:


----------



## ginnerone

ps if you check out the picture of the baby cupped in my had you can see my latest scar has healed nicley to a mear red blob on my finger where a juvie took a chunk out, ouch lol


----------



## turbo_rat

the viv i 36x12x12", however, i'm looking at using a 39x20x20" , just ordered a moonlight kit, has normal lighting set on a timer for daylight, temps vary between 78-85, using woodchip substrate, at the moment ( got tropical terrain compact brick to replace it with tomorrow) as the viv was originally sety up for our snow corn snake, but he escaped a month ago and not returned. as for humidity, not sure got a hydrometer raedy to go in once i change the substrate over.got some pics, just got to up load them


----------



## ginnerone

turbo_rat said:


> the viv i 36x12x12", however, i'm looking at using a 39x20x20" , just ordered a moonlight kit, has normal lighting set on a timer for daylight, temps vary between 78-85, using woodchip substrate, at the moment ( got tropical terrain compact brick to replace it with tomorrow) as the viv was originally sety up for our snow corn snake, but he escaped a month ago and not returned. as for humidity, not sure got a hydrometer raedy to go in once i change the substrate over.got some pics, just got to up load them


ok, thats no where near tall enough, they need the hight, the bare minimum size for a tokay is 18" long X 18" deep X 24" high, 
temps are ok but they do req a 10f temp drop at night so it should be hitting 65f-75f at night, it also need to be on a thermal gradient so they can thermoregulate, ie it should be-70-75f bottom of viv and 80-85f top of viv, same applies to the night temps
humidity is very important, it need to be 60%-80%, with 60% being the bare minimum. they should be getting around 10-12 hrs light and if you have UV make sure it isn't above 5% as in a viv that size they cant really get away from it and it will damage their eyes due to how bright they are.
wood chip isn't ideal but can be used but it won't hold humidity and will start to rot once you get the humidity up, all of the above is a MUST, it must be set up like this or they will become ill or may even die, if you PM me your e-mail address mate i will send you the best care sheet you will ever see on tokay's.


----------



## jordyaleo

this is my little one:flrt: i got it today it is CB







and this is its viv


----------



## ginnerone

jordyaleo said:


> this is my little one:flrt: i got it today it is CB image and this is its vivimage


that is an awesome viv and tokay mate well done, looks like it's got a little scar/retained shed on its top jaw though. very pretty though :2thumb:


----------



## turbo_rat

thanks, hopefully its with you now, 
the new tank is to be 39" tall, making it myself as the mrs wants her one back for some brazilian rainbow boa's


----------



## ginnerone

turbo_rat said:


> thanks, hopefully its with you now,
> the new tank is to be 39" tall, making it myself as the mrs wants her one back for some brazilian rainbow boa's


 Ah sorry my mistake, it's because most people write dimensions L" X D" X H", my mistake, that will be plenty high enough mate, spot on, e-mailed you the care sheet too mate, it's about 7 pages long but has everything you'll ever need about tokays.


----------



## turbo_rat

many thanks, i think you guys have over taken my old mini club forum for friendlyness, help and advice.
will post pics of my beastie once photo bucket decides to work for me.


----------



## ginnerone

turbo_rat said:


> many thanks, i think you guys have over taken my old mini club forum for friendlyness, help and advice.
> will post pics of my beastie once photo bucket decides to work for me.


 Ooh i'm a mechanic too so i can help with that aswell PMSL how convinient :lol2:


----------



## tokay

A few pics of flea bless her :flrt: R.I.P she died ealier this year


----------



## ginnerone

tokay said:


> A few pics of flea bless her :flrt: R.I.P she died ealier this year
> image
> image
> image
> image


Aww bless R.I.P Flea, but i must say she has the most stunning eybrow's i have seen in a long time on a tokay, very bright, my big male has yellow eyebrow but arean't nearly as bright as that, she was a stunning tokay mate, not thought of getting another one?


----------



## turbo_rat

flea looks lovely bless her,


----------



## turbo_rat




----------



## turbo_rat

a couple of my little potential girl, Toki, not too happy, and a bit camera shy!!!


----------



## ginnerone

turbo_rat said:


> a couple of my little potential girl, Toki, not too happy, and a bit camera shy!!!


very pretty, i would leave off disturbing her for a while as it looks in the second pic she may be coming into shed, and she'll be even grumpier and probably won't climb very well till her feet shed.


----------



## turbo_rat

thanks (again) for the advice, i thought it was were she was just miffed at being relocated, her colours were a little brighter yesterday, but she didn't take too well to food being introduced, and faded down again. will see what she does after i build the new viv for her then think about trying to move her.


----------



## ginnerone

turbo_rat said:


> thanks (again) for the advice, i thought it was were she was just miffed at being relocated, her colours were a little brighter yesterday, but she didn't take too well to food being introduced, and faded down again. will see what she does after i build the new viv for her then think about trying to move her.


 No probs mate, if i can improve the happiness of tokay and owner, i'm happy.

Oh sorry i thought i was going for the mr universe competition again:lol2:


----------



## adamntitch

hey tokay peeps just ordered a male tokay to go with my 3 girls after stupidly selling my male 

hows peoples tokays doing


----------



## spikemu

adamntitch said:


> hey tokay peeps just ordered a male tokay to go with my 3 girls after stupidly selling my male
> 
> hows peoples tokays doing


last nyt doris took a liking to my ear phones and tryed to catch them... from theother side of the glass lol ...... i only just gotin and had been listening to my ipod, took ear phones out so they were just dangling ..... checked on her and i saw her run and splat on the glass near the ear phones lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> last nyt doris took a liking to my ear phones and tryed to catch them... from theother side of the glass lol ...... i only just gotin and had been listening to my ipod, took ear phones out so they were just dangling ..... checked on her and i saw her run and splat on the glass near the ear phones lol


LOL you should have video'd it or took some snaps lol
Can't wait to see some snaps of this new male adamntitch!!

Does anyone want a pair of Female tokays near bristol, i can vouch for the seller as a very experienced owner and well looked after and they're going really cheap, with set up too, about 20quid i think inc set up OMG stupidly cheap, PM me if your interested and i'll give you the sellers username and stuff to enquire.


----------



## jordyaleo

urm my tokay is sort of latched on my finger, how can i get him off?:blush:


----------



## Guest

jordyaleo said:


> urm my tokay is sort of latched on my finger, how can i get him off?:blush:


Tokay: "om nom nom nom"
Just wait if you try to get him off he will most likely clamp down harder :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

jordyaleo said:


> urm my tokay is sort of latched on my finger, how can i get him off?:blush:


 HaHaHa grin and bear it, there is a couple of ill advised and frankly dangerous or contraversial methods of un-latching a tokay but i don't agree with any of them unless the victim is a child caut by mistake or something like that, as your the owner, get used to it lol, hurts like hell and can lock for 90mins too lol, but usually let go after ten mins or so if you put your hand back in the viv and just leave it to let go.


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Tokay: "om nom nom nom"
> Just wait if you try to get him off he will most likely clamp down harder :lol2:


 PMSL NOM NOM NOM LOL:lol2:


----------



## Guest

I just had a thought, if a tokay does give you a nasty chomp and holds on for a while, would it get infected easily? In your opinion have you had any nasty infection from a tokayasarus before? and do you put anything on the wound afterwards (antibacterial stuff) or just soap, water, plaster :lol2:


----------



## scaleylover

i have heard suggested that with much bigger lizards vinegar or alcohol driped down to where they've got hold of u can make them release

don't know if it'd work on a tokay

the alcohol suggest was actually a fresh breath spray 

with either of the two (i'd probaly try vinegar if i had too) i'd be concerned about getting it in their eyes or if it may irritate their skin


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> I just had a thought, if a tokay does give you a nasty chomp and holds on for a while, would it get infected easily? In your opinion have you had any nasty infection from a tokayasarus before? and do you put anything on the wound afterwards (antibacterial stuff) or just soap, water, plaster :lol2:


after a bite i always wash using an alcohol get, it hurts like hell but does the job, followed by some anti-ceptic cream just in case, i never had an infection yet using this method but you can get them if they are unclean WC, (not been treated for parasites and stuff), you won't really have a problem with a CB as much as they tend to come from caring keepers/breeders so they don't come covered in parasites and bacteriea and stuff.


----------



## ginnerone

scaleylover said:


> i have heard suggested that with much bigger lizards vinegar or alcohol driped down to where they've got hold of u can make them release
> 
> don't know if it'd work on a tokay
> 
> the alcohol suggest was actually a fresh breath spray
> 
> with either of the two (i'd probaly try vinegar if i had too) i'd be concerned about getting it in their eyes or if it may irritate their skin


 This is the single most cause of accidental death/injury of tokays,
The vinegar method is far safer than the alcohol one but still is very potant and can make them very poorly, i would say dab a cotton bud in it then touch their tongue with it but it will go nuts and will assosiate you with that horrible taste for a very long time. i wouldn't advise it ever as you still run the risk of it ingesting wool or too much vinegar and causing seriouse injury if not death.

Horrible stuff


----------



## scaleylover

ok

please don't anyone try this then because of me, sorry


----------



## ginnerone

scaleylover said:


> ok
> 
> please don't anyone try this then because of me, sorry


It's not a bad idea really but the problem with tokays is they won't always let go, because this has mad em mad they can just lock on harder, so people either keep trying it till they accidentaly drown/choke their tokay or they ingest enough to kill em, which isn't a lot really with a strong acid like vinegar or alcohol. most will let go but tokays are, erm, shall we say commited to the job in hand lol, a locking bite is usually staying locked till it feels safe or get too tired to keep clinging on, which by the way can be 90 mins+. best is to just stick your bitten appendage in the viv and wait till they let go, don't usually last more than 10 mins or so.
this little baby got me in a pet store and didn't let go for about 15 mins, cool eh


----------



## Garko

Crestie Chris said:


> I just had a thought, if a tokay does give you a nasty chomp and holds on for a while, would it get infected easily? In your opinion have you had any nasty infection from a tokayasarus before? and do you put anything on the wound afterwards (antibacterial stuff) or just soap, water, plaster :lol2:


agree with other posters (esp Ginnerone - I guess he probably has had more tokay 'kisses' than you could shake a stick at) that you should wash the wound immediately with alcohol-based wipe or disinfectant. Many tokays are still WC and can carry nasties like salmonella in their saliva. Here's a link to a Scientific American article.

News Blog: Of pathogens and pets: Tokay gecko harbors 10 types of salmonella

On the subject of making them let go - I personally wouldn't use the vinegar or alcohol methods. Both are relatively potent -vinegar contains acetic acid which is corrosive, alcohol will be toxic to the tokay - and both have the potential to cause eye damage. I did wonder whether just spraying the tokay's head with a fine water mist would cause it to instinctively lick the water off it's eyes - thereby releasing its grip - would be an effective method ? I once had one hang on for about two hours - wish I'd thought of this back then............


----------



## ginnerone

Garko said:


> agree with other posters (esp Ginnerone - I guess he probably has had more tokay 'kisses' than you could shake a stick at) that you should wash the wound immediately with alcohol-based wipe or disinfectant. Many tokays are still WC and can carry nasties like salmonella in their saliva. Here's a link to a Scientific American article.
> 
> News Blog: Of pathogens and pets: Tokay gecko harbors 10 types of salmonella
> 
> On the subject of making them let go - I personally wouldn't use the vinegar or alcohol methods. Both are relatively potent -vinegar contains acetic acid which is corrosive, alcohol will be toxic to the tokay - and both have the potential to cause eye damage. I did wonder whether just spraying the tokay's head with a fine water mist would cause it to instinctively lick the water off it's eyes - thereby releasing its grip - would be an effective method ? I once had one hang on for about two hours - wish I'd thought of this back then............


 Totally agree, or is it that you agree with my earlier post? i don't know either way its good, the water spray thing i have never tried, simply because when they lock on they sink their eyes down into their head for frotection and basical shut off till they think the danger has gone or died LOL, worth a shot i suppose but i would be very doubt full about it working, and as it happens i do have scars where my hands used to be due to less friendly tokays PMSL:2thumb:
my last bite, and soon to be my latest edition i might add


----------



## Garko

ginnerone said:


> Totally agree, or is it that you agree with my earlier post?
> my last bite, and soon to be my latest edition i might add
> ihttp://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu122/viperd_beardies/09122009098.jpg


yes - I was agreeing with you :2thumb:. Are you going to try the water-spray experiment ? It's in the name of scientific discovery........ When I get my tokay (after Xmas, when I'm planning to build the viv) I may give it a go if you don't try it first.


----------



## waterboy

Hey guys
Thought I'd post a pic of two of my tame female toks she's one of my fav's








and her sister block head lol








Regards
Dan


----------



## waterboy

A few more:




































Regards
Dan


----------



## turbo_rat

they're gorgeous, cant wait for mine to get like that, she's just calmed down a little, after a few changes to the viv,


----------



## turbo_rat

sorry about the size, photobucket wouldn't down size it


----------



## ginnerone

waterboy's got some of the prettyest tokay's i've ever seen, the first femfetal is exactly like one of my females, very blue and very bright spots only here's are yellow spots rather than orange, i'll try and get a good pic of her to put up.

Garco, I'll let you try the water-spray method, mainly as mine are at a size now that i would preffer they didn't lock on to me LOL, rocky and morph wouldn't bite anyway but chomp is still psyco and bite are'nt my favorite hobby, in fact i've been trying to give em up for a while now with little success with the babies lol.

Turbo, she's looking much brighter and happier now mate, how did you find the care sheet, been working on it for a while and think i got it down to a T now.


----------



## waterboy

Cheers mate :2thumb:
Cracking tokay turbo_rat pic took ages to load up lol but well worth it : victory:
Regards
Dan


----------



## ginnerone

waterboy said:


> Cheers mate :2thumb:
> Cracking tokay turbo_rat pic took ages to load up lol but well worth it : victory:
> Regards
> Dan


 Hey waterboy, have you compiled a tokay care sheet.
i was just thinking we could pinch ideas from both mine and your and make the world leading care sheet (unless they are pretty much the same lol) on Tokay's as everyone's are slightley different and are usually seasoned with experiences as well as facts and it's always interesting to see others peoples work.


----------



## waterboy

Hi mate 
I've made loads over the years just keep adding bits and bobs every so often so it's more like a book lol I'm a sod for records but mines not finished yet but a few posts on here are quotes, It's still in paper form but i'll posted it on here when finished.

Is yours on here mate? always good to read new material rather than bullet pointed care sheets.
Regards
Dan


----------



## ginnerone

waterboy said:


> Hi mate
> I've made loads over the years just keep adding bits and bobs every so often so it's more like a book lol i'm a sod for records but mines not finished yet but a few posts on here are quotes etc
> 
> Is yours on here mate? always good to read new material rather than bullet pointed care sheets.
> Regards
> Dan


No it's on my computer as a word document, i would post it but its 7 pages long lol, and that's the edited version lol, if i added all the info it would need to be published in hard back lol, i'll PM it to ya 2morra via cut and paste but god knows how many PM's it will use lol, if you PM me your e-mail i could send it that way but it's only the version i have made as an introduction to Tokays and their care and req'ments, with some extras on breeding and stuff, i'll send you my taming instructions i've been using too so you can have a look at those and see if there's anything you can add from your personal experiences


----------



## [email protected]

hiya ginnerone your pic is fab for the potm comp luv your gecko


----------



## ginnerone

[email protected] said:


> hiya ginnerone your pic is fab for the potm comp luv your gecko


cheers hun, as daft as it sound i only use the tokays as the other reps won't sit still LMAO, and also cos Rocky is my favorite, but don't tell the others, i said it before but i think i got away with it LOL.
i showed your comment to rocky and he says thanks, he's busy reading another thread at the min though.


----------



## [email protected]

ginnerone said:


> cheers hun, as daft as it sound i only use the tokays as the other reps won't sit still LMAO, and also cos Rocky is my favorite, but don't tell the others, i said it before but i think i got away with it LOL.
> i showed your comment to rocky and he says thanks, he's busy reading another thread at the min though.
> image


rocky is my fave how adorable is he awwww what a sweety i think missys gonna vote for him she said he is so so cute


----------



## ginnerone

[email protected] said:


> rocky is my fave how adorable is he awwww what a sweety i think missys gonna vote for him she said he is so so cute


 Aww thanks hun, and OMG how long did it take you to do your entry, i'm proper lazy and would have go bored cutting a tree out PMSL, 10/10 for all that effort and it looks great.


----------



## [email protected]

ginnerone said:


> Aww thanks hun, and OMG how long did it take you to do your entry, i'm proper lazy and would have go bored cutting a tree out PMSL, 10/10 for all that effort and it looks great.


aww thanks alot lol did take me a bit to make well abt 4days i wanted to make a effort for xmas glad you like it anyway i did try my best missy really likes it i think she wants to move into it omg your pic is fantastic gotta say rocky is good as gold in the pic bless not like my little princess she wouldnt keep still at first very active indeed rocky is very pretty isnt he


----------



## turbo_rat

cheers guys, she seems to be a little less aggressive now aswell, hopefully rehouse her today in her new viv once i finish it.
the info sheet you sent me was fantastic, it disagreed with most of the vague info i had gotten from the shop i got her from, hence she looks happier now.
turns out she's a wild one, not captive bred as i thought she might have been. spent an hour or so talking to a really help chap in another shop yesterday, that had a green tokay, and he agreed with pretty much everything from your sheet.


----------



## ginnerone

turbo_rat said:


> cheers guys, she seems to be a little less aggressive now aswell, hopefully rehouse her today in her new viv once i finish it.
> the info sheet you sent me was fantastic, it disagreed with most of the vague info i had gotten from the shop i got her from, hence she looks happier now.
> turns out she's a wild one, not captive bred as i thought she might have been. spent an hour or so talking to a really help chap in another shop yesterday, that had a green tokay, and he agreed with pretty much everything from your sheet.


 Cool no probs mate, it's what i've compiled over time and improved as i found better techniques, you can't go far wrong with it on pretty much everything, make sure you get the relevant vet checks done, you don't want parasites and other nastys in your tokay, and it could potentially transmit you a desease if it's got any and it bites you, it's not too expensive if i remember correctly. i always convince the shops that it will sell better with all the vet checks and stuff then i go buy it when it gets back from the vets hahaha sneaky sneaky


----------



## [email protected]

GREAT THREAD: victory: LUV THE TOKAY GECKO PICS :flrt:I THINK THEY ARE THE BEST LOOKING GECKOS :no1:


----------



## ginnerone

[email protected] said:


> GREAT THREAD: victory: LUV THE TOKAY GECKO PICS :flrt:I THINK THEY ARE THE BEST LOOKING GECKOS :no1:


 ME TOO yay for tokay's:no1::no1:


----------



## tokay

ginnerone said:


> Aww bless R.I.P Flea, but i must say she has the most stunning eybrow's i have seen in a long time on a tokay, very bright, my big male has yellow eyebrow but arean't nearly as bright as that, she was a stunning tokay mate, not thought of getting another one?


Yeah she was a awesome tokay , and her eyebrows lol yeah they were real bright and stunning 
she was pretty tame too , maybe as she was a cb tokay (probably) 
will defiantly be getting myself another tokay sooner or later , there just too amazing not to have! best gecko in the world imo  :no1:


----------



## ginnerone

tokay said:


> Yeah she was a awesome tokay , and her eyebrows lol yeah they were real bright and stunning
> she was pretty tame too , maybe as she was a cb tokay (probably)
> will defiantly be getting myself another tokay sooner or later , there just too amazing not to have! best gecko in the world imo  :no1:


 gotta agree there:2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

latest picture of pretty girl morph








and another one of the tokaysaurus


----------



## turbo_rat

she's gorgeous!!!!
are any of you guys on facebook ect... just an idea, as there doesn't seem to be an english tokay group on there, plus thats where most of my photo's end up.


----------



## ginnerone

turbo_rat said:


> she's gorgeous!!!!
> are any of you guys on facebook ect... just an idea, as there doesn't seem to be an english tokay group on there, plus thats where most of my photo's end up.


 i am on face book but i never use it, i'm always on here tbh.
you can copy and paste pictures from facebook onto a thread just paste the pic into the message, simples.


----------



## ginnerone

here's some more pics for you to drool over, how about rocky in the mist lol
























you like ??????


----------



## Guest

OMG that would be awesome for any unsuspecting person who opens your viv, just a random tokay appearing out of the mist latching onto their finger :rotfl: some ace pics there ginnerone :no1:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> OMG that would be awesome for any unsuspecting person who opens your viv, just a random tokay appearing out of the mist latching onto their finger :rotfl: some ace pics there ginnerone :no1:


 PMSL it would be funny as i have a very much untame one in there with him so it could happen PMSL.
he does love the ultrasonic fogger though, best purchase i have made in a while, as soon as i put it on they go for a wander for a couple of mins then back on the glass.


----------



## ginnerone

who wants to see some of my very much UNTAME little girl, she's lovely but feisty lol


----------



## Guest

Thank god for leather gloves :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Thank god for leather gloves :lol2:


 yeah your not kidding lol, i was in two minds weather or not to tame her but i quite like having tame and psyco ones so i think i'll leave her as a reminder to others that see mine and want em, i can show their acctuall nature.


----------



## ginnerone

finger chompers, i wonder why the kids named her chomp?:lol2:


----------



## waterboy

Gloves lol 
Only kidding nice pic's mate :2thumb:
Regards
Dan


----------



## ginnerone

waterboy said:


> Gloves lol
> Only kidding nice pic's mate :2thumb:
> Regards
> Dan


 lol, i've done my time covered in claret, gloves are the way forward from now on PMSL, still get bit to death mind when i think i got one on the verge of being tame then WHAM lol i only use gloves on the major psyco ones that lock on, i don't mind the bite it's when they lock and your sat for half our with blood running down your arm PMSL.


----------



## turbo_rat

you guys have got such lovely tokays, and setups, 
im still in the process of building my new viv, but have decided to go for real plants as opposed to artificial ones, anyone else gone down this road before?
i've managed to aquire a waterfall, and have moonlights, and a fogger on the way, then can have the fun of putting it all together.

i think my she is now a he, i managed to carefully, catch and hold my tokay ealier, and have a look at the pores, and they seem to be without dimples,


----------



## turbo_rat

how about this one??


----------



## ginnerone

turbo_rat said:


> you guys have got such lovely tokays, and setups,
> im still in the process of building my new viv, but have decided to go for real plants as opposed to artificial ones, anyone else gone down this road before?
> i've managed to aquire a waterfall, and have moonlights, and a fogger on the way, then can have the fun of putting it all together.
> 
> i think my she is now a he, i managed to carefully, catch and hold my tokay ealier, and have a look at the pores, and they seem to be without dimples,


 live plants are fine if they are proven safe plants, i think spikemu uses live plants, the rpoblem i found is the crix destroy them very quickly.
waterfalls are a pain in the ass as they need cleaning and disinfecting very often as it is a ideal home for bacterea, heat and moisture, not putting you off but just advising you on the bad points, they do look good though, i desided with just having a fogger and misting along with my ceramic bowl and small heat mat method of keeping humidity up.
the tokay Vs bird pic is awesome pmsl.


----------



## turbo_rat

no worries, thats why i use this, to see what peoples experiences of things have been, 
with the water fall, i was thinking a fitting a 2 way valve into it so i can clean it all in-situ, without dismantling the viv, but i'll see how it goes. 

has anyone come across this site before?

Tokay Gecko - Gekko gecko


----------



## cjsnakes

hey all

ohh ginnerone that one didnt wanna let go... little bugger you know what though my females have turned against me the second they see the glove they move so quick they might as well be invisible!!! they are they mystical wonder to my life lol but on the other hand the male is now taming with out gloves yay thought id show as promised a while back


----------



## ginnerone

cjsnakes said:


> hey all
> 
> ohh ginnerone that one didnt wanna let go... little bugger you know what though my females have turned against me the second they see the glove they move so quick they might as well be invisible!!! they are they mystical wonder to my life lol but on the other hand the male is now taming with out gloves yay thought id show as promised a while back
> 
> image


 some are more stuborn than others but yay for you with the male, the instructions working for you aswell then?, i'm thinking of publishing them to a thread but i fear they may be used as a reason to buy tokays rather than a tool to help with currently owned tokays and as this prosses takes a while i would imagine a lot of them would be unwanted and needing new homes.


----------



## ginnerone

turbo_rat said:


> no worries, thats why i use this, to see what peoples experiences of things have been,
> with the water fall, i was thinking a fitting a 2 way valve into it so i can clean it all in-situ, without dismantling the viv, but i'll see how it goes.
> 
> has anyone come across this site before?
> 
> Tokay Gecko - Gekko gecko


its a bit vauge tbh, the temps stated are all to cock if you ask me and the author seems to have all his info mixed up, its only a 10f drop at night not 15f, the bottom should ideally be 70f-75f and 80f at the top with a basking area reaching 90f, this is so they can thermoregulate properly. it also says 70-90% humidity, i don't think he realises how hard 90% would be to obtain and maintain, i would personaly say 60-80% is a more reasonable amount to maintain, although 90% is acheived for an hour or so after misting but to maintain it would mean misting every hour, not really practical.
rest of the info isn't too bad though just a little vuage and basic,


----------



## viperd

that is an awesome pic 


turbo_rat said:


> how about this one??
> 
> image


----------



## turbo_rat

i didn't go much on the info supplied either, just wondered if anyone had had any dealings with buying from them, they seem to be one of a few with pre sexed tokays in stock.


----------



## turbo_rat

just found this one, never realised the teeth were like that!!!!


----------



## ginnerone

turbo_rat said:


> i didn't go much on the info supplied either, just wondered if anyone had had any dealings with buying from them, they seem to be one of a few with pre sexed tokays in stock.


 i just sexed the 4 tokays in my local store so they are now selling sexed tokays, he has 3 male and 1 female, FEMALE SOLD, Oh i wonder who's just bought that:whistling2:


----------



## ginnerone

turbo_rat said:


> just found this one, never realised the teeth were like that!!!!
> 
> image


 HaHaHa yeah they are bitey too lol, look at the female i just bought, look at her smiling showing off her teeth lol


----------



## turbo_rat

mine tried a good nibble on me earlier, thank god for motor bike gloves!!!!
i could only imagine how your scar felt when you had it bitten into you


----------



## ginnerone

turbo_rat said:


> mine tried a good nibble on me earlier, thank god for motor bike gloves!!!!
> i could only imagine how your scar felt when you had it bitten into you


 you get used to it lol, you can see from the pic i just posted the red circle on my finger where the chunk has healed back into place, PMSL


----------



## [email protected]

she looks so relaxed on your hand awww:flrt:


----------



## ginnerone

[email protected] said:


> she looks so relaxed on your hand awww:flrt:


 she is so chilled out, i can put my hand in the viv and pic her up, no bites/gapes or barks and just sits there on the palm of my hand and take's mealies out of my fingers, she's very fast when spooked though so i have to be on my gaurd lol


----------



## ginnerone




----------



## ginnerone

ginnerone said:


> image


 he does too ya know.


----------



## forteh

Got tagged by snuffles last night, was rearranging the room and needed to move some stuff about in his viv, probably should have let him wake up a bit more before lifting him.

5 tooth holes on the tip of my right middle finger, got a pea sized drop of blood instantly  Only a GTFO warning bite but he certainly wasnt super happy about being moved, will try to placate him with food later


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> Got tagged by snuffles last night, was rearranging the room and needed to move some stuff about in his viv, probably should have let him wake up a bit more before lifting him.
> 
> 5 tooth holes on the tip of my right middle finger, got a pea sized drop of blood instantly  Only a GTFO warning bite but he certainly wasnt super happy about being moved, will try to placate him with food later


 LOL, the female still does this from time to time if i startle her or catch her off guard, luckily rocky just gives me a look of disgust lol. it reminds you of their abilitys even with a little tag though lol, sometimes they just don't wanna be touched, i know when i'm crossing the line with mine as they turn around and look back at me with the "you touch and i take a finger" stare lol. tags are funny though, when it's someone else obviously.


----------



## forteh

ginnerone said:


> i know when i'm crossing the line with mine as they turn around and look back at me with the "you touch and i take a finger" stare lol.


Thats what I normally get, however I was trying to extract him from the back of a one of his branches and couldnt see his head, wasnt until Id actually picked him up that he decided he wanted blood


----------



## Guest

t.....t......to.......TOKAYYYYYY!!!!!

sorry random outburst, can't help it honest :whistling2:


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> Thats what I normally get, however I was trying to extract him from the back of a one of his branches and couldnt see his head, wasnt until Id actually picked him up that he decided he wanted blood


 PMSL, they're so loving aren't they lmao, i find if i dangle a pinky in the viv they all come funning out so i never have to startle/provoke them into biting me, and it's alot harder when there's several in the viv, i'm in the prosses of ugrading to the 60x60 exo-terras per two tokays, so i need a couple shall we say PMSL, im hoping to keep 1 male 1 female in two of the vivs then a couple with just two females in each, then i can just move females into the males viv's for breeding and stuff, it's a lot of room to loose when you think i'm using 45x60's at the mo, i expext to loose one side of the room to tokay viv's as apposed to just half the wall space im using now.


----------



## [email protected]

ginnerone said:


> he does too ya know.


she is so so sweet awww


----------



## ginnerone

[email protected] said:


> she is so so sweet awww


 lol that's rocky before he was a fatty lol


----------



## spikemu

GOD DAM IT !!!!

i go out one nyt ...... and like 6 pages to reead  lol 

sorry folks .... iu cant be b othered for the read ... any one wanna do a quick up date ???? lol

im off to get bitten by doris  lol hand taming ftw !!! lol


----------



## [email protected]

oops sorry didnt know:lol2:


----------



## spikemu

[email protected] said:


> oops sorry didnt know:lol2:


HAHA lol dw im only joking xD


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> HAHA lol dw im only joking xD


 i think it was directed at me LOL
not much been happening though dude


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> i think it was directed at me LOL
> not much been happening though dude


 
O YEH  lol 

OOPS  

:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## ginnerone

pmsl


----------



## CrazyTokay

This is the first time I've visited this forum. I had no idea how many Tokay fanatics were out there as well as me:2thumb: So I'm sorry in advance but you may overrun with pics of trio of tokay's and their babies:notworthy: Starting with Marcellus and Hellgirl


----------



## ginnerone

Nice tokays mate, although you need to get the hang of posting pics lol
cute little babies though.


----------



## CrazyTokay

sorry forgot to resize!! about your iggy poop quote my Bosc monitor poops like a St Bernard!!! lol


----------



## ginnerone

CrazyTokay said:


> sorry forgot to resize!! about your iggy poop quote my Bosc monitor poops like a St Bernard!!! lol


 LOL, have you managed to tame any of your tokays yet, we have an elite club going at the mo, i call it elite cos theres only about 5 people in it and elite sounds better than, billy 4 mates PMSL.


----------



## waterboy

Cracking pic's mate and a lovely bunch of eggs you have got there :2thumb:
Regards
Dan
P.s Five people with tame toks who? lol


----------



## ginnerone

waterboy said:


> Cracking pic's mate and a lovely bunch of eggs you have got there :2thumb:
> Regards
> Dan
> P.s Five people with tame toks who? lol


 i think looking through the whole thread there is about 5 (and the tokay appreciation thread ) i think in this thread there is me, you and forteh LOL

I'll boost the tokay appreciation thread to the first page for you to look at.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> i think looking through the whole thread there is about 5 (and the tokay appreciation thread ) i think in this thread there is me, you and forteh LOL
> 
> I'll boost the tokay appreciation thread to the first page for you to look at.


Well I will soon be part of billy 4 mates :no1: just you wait :whistling2:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Well I will soon be part of billy 4 mates :no1: just you wait :whistling2:


 PMSL, i await to see your pictures, also i like seeing the blood drenched pics PMSL


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> PMSL, i await to see your pictures, also i like seeing the blood drenched pics PMSL


Oh they are just love bites, :2thumb: to them its just a game, try to make the finger bleed the longest, the longer it bleeds the more he or she loves you. 

Well either that or you have haemophilia :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

im half way to billy 4 mates  
mine will tweezer feed and doris likes to give my gloves love bites  lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> im half way to billy 4 mates
> mine will tweezer feed and doris likes to give my gloves love bites  lol


 love nips, they're love nip's PMSL


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> love nips, they're love nip's PMSL


lol love nips just sound like sumin else .... mildly sexual >.> 
i didnt wanna give off wrong impression lol 
butthen agen love bites kinda could give off wrong impression lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> lol love nips just sound like sumin else .... mildly sexual >.>
> i didnt wanna give off wrong impression lol
> butthen agen love bites kinda could give off wrong impression lol


 lol i don't fancy a tokay sucking on my neck, and i did say neck before anyone gets filthy pmsl


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> lol i don't fancy a tokay sucking on my neck, and i did say neck before anyone gets filthy pmsl


Ha ha elite nipple cripple :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Ha ha elite nipple cripple :lol2:


 :lol2::lol2::lol2: nipple cripple


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: nipple cripple
> image


Nipple cripple pics FTW









Don't you just hate it when you take off your shirt and then OH MY GOD a nipple dwelling lizard just appears out of nowhere :gasp:

maybe this be under the 18+ section :rotfl:


----------



## ginnerone

PMSL nipple pain


----------



## spikemu

AHHH MAN !!!! !
i just had to convince my folks i wasnt gay !!!! 
lol 
they caught me laughing at a half naked man !!!!! 
i had to point out the lizard lol 

:lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> AHHH MAN !!!! !
> i just had to convince my folks i wasnt gay !!!!
> lol
> they caught me laughing at a half naked man !!!!!
> i had to point out the lizard lol
> 
> :lol2:


 hahahahaha:lol2:


----------



## turbo_rat

Toki's new home, roughly set up


----------



## ginnerone

cool set up dude, nice one


----------



## spikemu

turbo_rat said:


> Toki's new home, roughly set up
> 
> image


 
blue LEDs ????? 

are they catching on ???


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> blue LEDs ?????
> 
> are they catching on ???


 they must be, not for me though but each to their own eh


----------



## spikemu

wat u got against them then ???? lol 

do you not wanna see your tokays at night ????? 

UR EVIL !!!!! UR A RUBBISH OWNER !!! THE BEST GO FOR LEDS !!!! 
DO YOU NOT CARE ABOUT THE PLANET !!!!!  

(hehe propaganda must work ) 
i should be an LED sales man  


(im only joking ... ur one of the best  )


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> wat u got against them then ???? lol
> 
> do you not wanna see your tokays at night ?????
> 
> UR EVIL !!!!! UR A RUBBISH OWNER !!! THE BEST GO FOR LEDS !!!!
> DO YOU NOT CARE ABOUT THE PLANET !!!!!
> 
> (hehe propaganda must work )
> i should be an LED sales man
> 
> 
> (im only joking ... ur one of the best  )


 i'm still weeping into my hanky as i'm fitting blue LED's PMSL
Nah mine have it 'o'natural, they don't req light at night and despite what people say they can see it, i've tried blue and red lights in the past and they just get restless so i don't use any, apart from the glow of the computer screen and the T.V and theyre always out now, thats my opinion and findings though. infact they are all coming out to the front now as it's nearly feeding time, greedy little, well ya know the rest lol.


----------



## spikemu

HAHAA 

tbh .... i use them for my own selfish manner xD lol 

mine seem to not realiseso its allgood  bothvery bright during the nights and everything  

at night my bed room lights up BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!! 

lol its AWESOME !!!!


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> HAHAA
> 
> tbh .... i use them for my own selfish manner xD lol
> 
> mine seem to not realiseso its allgood  bothvery bright during the nights and everything
> 
> at night my bed room lights up BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!
> 
> lol its AWESOME !!!!


 what, like a pimp shack.


----------



## turbo_rat

i've only got them to see how he gets on with them, and to enable us to see him at night, failing that, the mrs wants them for her BRB's.


----------



## spikemu

turbo_rat said:


> i've only got them to see how he gets on with them, and to enable us to see him at night, failing that, the mrs wants them for her BRB's.


 ur misses wants them for her be right backs  lol

and ginnerone ... yes ... my room IS a pimp shack >.>


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> ur misses wants them for her be right backs  lol
> 
> and ginnerone ... yes ... my room IS a pimp shack >.>


 LMFAO, gecko pimp pad lol


----------



## forteh

In associated news, I should be acquiring my 2nd tokay, a female in the new year. Having snuffles' old mate (who he beat up:blush from master of darkness, they will be seperated initially as I dont 100% know that its female.

Dont know if I will bother breeding, we shall see if they will co-inhabit


----------



## ginnerone

nice one mate, well happy for ya, i think i'm going to pic my baby female up i reserved today, just making sure my temp viv holds humidity well.


----------



## turbo_rat

spikemu said:


> ur misses wants them for her be right backs  lol
> 
> and ginnerone ... yes ... my room IS a pimp shack >.>



pmsl!!!!
her brazilian rainbow boa's


----------



## turbo_rat

what do you guys feed your tokays on?
i've tried crickets, mealworms, and hoppers, but not being eaten


----------



## waterboy

I feed mine on crickets and roaches but as i lost my colony due to someone spraying fly killer saying no names my bro :devil: i now just feed mine on black and brown crickets.
Regards
Dan


----------



## ginnerone

same as above with waterboy only mine won't eat brown crix only black


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> same as above with waterboy only mine won't eat brown crix only black


I've heard they are more nutritious anyway :no1:


----------



## nuttycrunch

mine eats browns, blacks or locusts quite happily, he aint too keen on mealworms though.


----------



## ginnerone

try him on a pinky they love them.


----------



## cordylidae

Crestie Chris said:


> I've heard they are more nutritious anyway :no1:


theyre not they are Slightly higher in calcium but thats it everything else AFAIK is better in browns


----------



## Guest

rase0121 said:


> theyre not they are Slightly higher in calcium but thats it everything else AFAIK is better in browns


I must of heard wrong :bash: thanks :no1:


----------



## ginnerone

they seem to like em better, i think it's due to the size and colour contrast against the green plants, the tokays don't hang around though when i throw em in.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> they seem to like em better, i think it's due to the size and colour contrast against the green plants, the tokays don't hang around though when i throw em in.


I don't believe they would hang around if you put anything in :rotfl:


----------



## JamesJ

waterboy said:


> I feed mine on crickets and roaches but as i lost my colony due to someone spraying fly killer saying no names my bro :devil: i now just feed mine on black and brown crickets.
> Regards
> Dan





ginnerone said:


> same as above with waterboy only mine won't eat brown crix only black





nuttycrunch said:


> mine eats browns, blacks or locusts quite happily, he aint too keen on mealworms though.


My Tokay doesnt eat locust I give her, they end up dying in her tank after a few days, and crickets dont get eaten and end up way to big for her to eat. However she polishes off gutloaded and supplemented mini mealies like there is no tomorrow! She has a tealight dish of them every other night and its empty by next feeding time. Are mealies as her main staple ok? as she doesnt seem to like the other livefoods ive offered her.


----------



## ginnerone

lmfao, rocky and morph are lazy they wait till they see the dusting box ome in the viv and have taken to jumping in it, grabing a couple then legging it, like i got mugged of my crix lol, the others just wait till i empty them then go nuts lol


----------



## ginnerone

James_and_Hana said:


> My Tokay doesnt eat locust I give her, they end up dying in her tank after a few days, and crickets dont get eaten and end up way to big for her to eat. However she polishes off gutloaded and supplemented mini mealies like there is no tomorrow! She has a tealight dish of them every other night and its empty by next feeding time. Are mealies as her main staple ok? as she doesnt seem to like the other livefoods ive offered her.


 they are ok but a varied diet is much better if you can get em to eat other foods, try really small pinkys if its a baby, or some roaches etc


----------



## JamesJ

Yeah shes only a baby, about 3 months, shes put on a lot of weight in the short time ive had her, she was scrawny when I got her and has a little belly now :lol2: I do still put locust in with her and when they die I add another couple in. Its very strange as most my animals go crazy for locusts and crickets! Id say shes too small for a pinkie atm but if i ever get a none feeding snake i might try her. Would you tweezer feed it or leave it for her? As when I try to hand feed her she spits it back at me lol so she may not take one i put in front of her, she sto eat when its dark, hiding on a log leaning over the food bowl ready for a quick escape if anyone turns the light on.


----------



## ginnerone

i would use the teweezers, it may take a couple of goes though, i wouldn't bother with the locust tbh mine don't like em either, if you pop to your local pet shop or online store they should do some size 3-4 blacks crix, they should do her a treat, i have a baby around the same age and she will eats size 3-4 blacks.


----------



## JamesJ

Thats what I got her origionally as you get more for your money compared to locust, but she didnt eat them and they got to as big as her whole head :whip: I may try browns, I hate them they look creepy but she didnt seem to be interested in the blacks. Ill have to keep offering her a variety and see what she takes.


----------



## forteh

Snuffles hardly eats much at the moment, he may just be self regulating as he put on 25g in 2-3 months and has now levelled out at 110g. To be honest Ive only tried him on locusts, he eats them fine but doesnt chase them round the viv; I really dont like crickets so not tried him on them. He ignored the pinky he was offered.


----------



## ginnerone

yeah i hate crix but it's all rocky will eat, one of my females will eat locust's but only one of them, all the others hate them so i'm stuck with crix, but all of em love pinky's. i suppose i must be quite lucky they all like the same stuff and eat readily without any fuss.


----------



## jordkil

Im going to be a new tokay keeper soon! Expecting a trio from my local petstore after xmas, Iv got a question for those of you that have been bitten. How sore is it? I hear people going on about how bad tokays bites are etc. Iv got a 3ft bosc monitor who has mistaken my hand for a rat on several occasions and has lacerated the whole side of my hand lol. In comparison to this how bad is a tokay? I cant imagine them being any worse that that surely!!


----------



## Guest

jordkil said:


> Im going to be a new tokay keeper soon! Expecting a trio from my local petstore after xmas, Iv got a question for those of you that have been bitten. How sore is it? I hear people going on about how bad tokays bites are etc. Iv got a 3ft bosc monitor who has mistaken my hand for a rat on several occasions and has lacerated the whole side of my hand lol. In comparison to this how bad is a tokay? I cant imagine them being any worse that that surely!!


They can take out a nice chunk if they really bite and lock on :whistling2: but I wouldn't of thought its worse than a bosc, although they can hold on for a long time :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

yeah they do sting a little but only if you get a lock on, i had a chunk ripped out of my hand about the size of a 2p peice but it was stuck on with a little flap of skin so i poked it back in place and it healed up nice, bit of a scar but healed up nice, that one hurt a bit LMAO, 90% of them are just nips though and sting for a bit thats it.


----------



## forteh

If youve been bitten and locked on by a tokay then youve done something wrong* 

They give more than enough warning and they will only lock on if theyre so intimdated; the most I have had is a quick nip which will bleed readily but heal up without any problems :thumb:


* Assuming of course that wasnt the intended result of handling a tokay


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> If youve been bitten and locked on by a tokay then youve done something wrong*
> 
> They give more than enough warning and they will only lock on if theyre so intimdated; the most I have had is a quick nip which will bleed readily but heal up without any problems :thumb:
> 
> 
> * Assuming of course that wasnt the intended result of handling a tokay


 agreed, they shouldn't lock on to you unless you agrivate them, then you deserve it TBH, my chunk fiasco was from a large WC specemin in a shop and had only been shipped in the day before, when i went into the viv to remove a dead locust i must have caught it's tail or something and along with the other stress it flew at me, even then it grabbed, wriggled for a few seconds till it pulled a chunk off then let go so really it wasn't a lock on but goes to show, don't upset a tokay thats stressed lmao.


----------



## Garko

Today I bought a CB baby tokay. Whilst Christmas shopping for a couple of last-minute pressies for my daughter I 'mistakenly' went into one of my local rep shops to look at the adult I'd seen a while back, when they asked if I'd like to look at the baby tokay too...... one month old CB. I saw the baby and it was all over for the adult - no contest. :flrt:

The shop are going to keep the baby for a couple of weeks whilst I sort the viv. A quick question - I'm building a 3'x2'x6' (WxDxH) viv. Do people think this is too big for the baby ? should he go into a smaller viv first ? I'm not sure about this - I guess he'd hatch into the big wide world in the wild - does he need a 'nursery' viv ? I've had tokays before but they were WC adults - the baby is unknown tokay territory for me.


----------



## ginnerone

you'd never find it lol, the biggest problem would be food as a baby has smaller food and it's easyer to find in a smaller viv, also it's easyer to keep an eye on him/her.
i would use a 18x18x24 first then upgrade to the bigger viv when it's a juvie personally, it just makes it easyer for it to find food and for you to keep an eye on it's health and feeding habits etc.


----------



## Garko

ginnerone said:


> you'd never find it lol, the biggest problem would be food as a baby has smaller food and it's easyer to find in a smaller viv, also it's easyer to keep an eye on him/her.
> i would use a 18x18x24 first then upgrade to the bigger viv when it's a juvie personally, it just makes it easyer for it to find food and for you to keep an eye on it's health and feeding habits etc.


Ahhh, Ginnerone, I knew you wouldn't let me down :2thumb: yes I did wonder if it would just disappear into the viv and I wouldn't ever see it again, until it miraculously emerged as an adult :gasp: Good points about keeping a check on it's health and feeding - could be difficult in such a large viv with a 3 inch 'nipper'. Hmmmm - was looking forward to building that big viv...maybe I'll just scale back on the plans a bit for now :blush:.


----------



## ginnerone

Garko said:


> Ahhh, Ginnerone, I knew you wouldn't let me down :2thumb: yes I did wonder if it would just disappear into the viv and I wouldn't ever see it again, until it miraculously emerged as an adult :gasp: Good points about keeping a check on it's health and feeding - could be difficult in such a large viv with a 3 inch 'nipper'. Hmmmm - was looking forward to building that big viv...maybe I'll just scale back on the plans a bit for now :blush:.


 if it's a self build how about this,
build it as normal but fix a couple of 1"x2" wooden blocks on either side and put in a false floor and a false wall so your just using a quarter of the viv, voila, then open it out as it gets bigger. thats what i did and it works a treat mate.


----------



## Garko

ginnerone said:


> if it's a self build how about this,
> build it as normal but fix a couple of 1"x2" wooden blocks on either side and put in a false floor and a false wall so your just using a quarter of the viv, voila, then open it out as it gets bigger. thats what i did and it works a treat mate.


Interesting plan - I can see that one working and I like it a lot. Saves the cost of buying/making two vivs, and I could gradually move the temporary floor/ceiling as the baby grows. The only downside I can see is that I don't end up with a spare viv that way, which of course would need a new occupant once junior had graduated to the big one :whistling2:


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> if it's a self build how about this,
> build it as normal but fix a couple of 1"x2" wooden blocks on either side and put in a false floor and a false wall so your just using a quarter of the viv, voila, then open it out as it gets bigger. thats what i did and it works a treat mate.


Just out of interest Ginnerone... what type of wood do you use for your vivs? and do you seal it with something like yacht varnish?


----------



## ginnerone

Garko said:


> Interesting plan - I can see that one working and I like it a lot. Saves the cost of buying/making two vivs, and I could gradually move the temporary floor/ceiling as the baby grows. The only downside I can see is that I don't end up with a spare viv that way, which of course would need a new occupant once junior had graduated to the big one :whistling2:


 Ah but your mistaken, as a viv that size would easily split in two, 1 3x3x2 would suitably house 2 adult tokays easy, maybe 3 at a push, that means you have the other half free another 3x3x2, Hmmmm what to get now lmao


----------



## Garko

ginnerone said:


> Ah but your mistaken, as a viv that size would easily split in two, 1 3x3x2 would suitably house 2 adult tokays easy, maybe 3 at a push, that means you have the other half free another 3x3x2, Hmmmm what to get now lmao


Hmmmmm.......more tokays Sir ? Step this way please........


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Just out of interest Ginnerone... what type of wood do you use for your vivs? and do you seal it with something like yacht varnish?


 Sorry chris i missed your post, 
mine is made from laminated contiboard, (tip, if you get the wood from BnQ they cut it to the sizes you want) best thing to seal the inner edges with is aquariam silicone, problem with varnish is it flakes and stuff when it gets scratched and stuff and can be ingested, you can acctually buy self adhesive laminate sheets now which do the job too. my tokays are now in glass exo's (60x45x60)'s and i turned the big viv into a 5 viv stack full of leo's and cresty's at the top:2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

Garko said:


> Hmmmmm.......more tokays Sir ? Step this way please........


 HeHeHe 3 Tokays in each viv, woo hoo 6 Tokays, you'll end up with more than me at this rate LMFAO


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Sorry chris i missed your post,
> mine is made from laminated contiboard, (tip, if you get the wood from BnQ they cut it to the sizes you want) best thing to seal the inner edges with is aquariam silicone, problem with varnish is it flakes and stuff when it gets scratched and stuff and can be ingested, you can acctually buy self adhesive laminate sheets now which do the job too. my tokays are now in glass exo's (60x45x60)'s and i turned the big viv into a 5 viv stack full of leo's and cresty's at the top:2thumb:


Humm got an idea now of stacking exos :whistling2: big 60x45x60 at the bottom, 2 45x45x60 on top of that which can have some cresties.... maybe even cover a whole wall... god I need to hold myself back :lol2: soon i will have a Zoo :rotfl:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Humm got an idea now of stacking exos :whistling2: big 60x45x60 at the bottom, 2 45x45x60 on top of that which can have some cresties.... maybe even cover a whole wall... god I need to hold myself back :lol2: soon i will have a Zoo :rotfl:


 word of warning for ya, they advertise them as stackable but anything bigger than 45 cube is too heavy and it pushes down on the corners and you cant open the doors on the bottom one Grrrrrrrrrr.
it was tried with 45x45x60's and the bottom on'e doors wouldn't open.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> word of warning for ya, they advertise them as stackable but anything bigger than 45 cube is too heavy and it pushes down on the corners and you cant open the doors on the bottom one Grrrrrrrrrr.
> it was tried with 45x45x60's and the bottom on'e doors wouldn't open.


Ahh :bash: :lol2:

well maybe I will build a grid like structure which fits exo terras :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Ahh :bash: :lol2:
> 
> well maybe I will build a grid like structure which fits exo terras :lol2:


 Good idea mate Hmmmm thinking now, i might put a shelf across my back wall 70 high off the floor, that way full run of 60x45x60 floor level AND shelf level he he he, room planning here i go.lmfao


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Good idea mate Hmmmm thinking now, i might put a shelf across my back wall 70 high off the floor, that way full run of 60x45x60 floor level AND shelf level he he he, room planning here i go.lmfao


Good way to spend a snowy day :lol2:

Just make sure the shelves have got some decent brackets :2thumb:


----------



## viperd

ginnerone said:


> Good idea mate Hmmmm thinking now, i might put a shelf across my back wall 70 high off the floor, that way full run of 60x45x60 floor level AND shelf level he he he, room planning here i go.lmfao


noooooooo no more we have no more room, well u can but only if I can have more leo's !!!! lmao


----------



## Guest

viperd said:


> noooooooo no more we have no more room, well u can but only if I can have more leo's !!!! lmao


Hummm..... have one half of the room for scott and the other for you

problem solved :lol2:


----------



## viperd

hehe not a bad idea !! bet scott don't agree though lol !!


----------



## ginnerone

NOT HAPPENING, Tokay's are going on the back wall, if theres any room left then i will just have to get more Tokay's SIMPLES. lmfao


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> NOT HAPPENING, Tokay's are going on the back wall, if theres any room left then i will just have to get more Tokay's SIMPLES. lmfao


:lol2: If you had it your way the walls would be just tokay viv's :whistling2:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> :lol2: If you had it your way the walls would be just tokay viv's :whistling2:


 LMFAO, if i had my way i wouldn't need viv's, i'd be walking on orchid bark and ducking for hanging branches whilst the hundreds of tokays ran loose round my room LMAO:roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> LMFAO, if i had my way i wouldn't need viv's, i'd be walking on orchid bark and ducking for hanging branches whilst the hundreds of tokays ran loose round my room LMAO:roll2::roll2::roll2:


If that happened then wouldn't you end up being their pet :whistling2: :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> If that happened then wouldn't you end up being their pet :whistling2: :2thumb:


 Hmmmm, possibly, it may be cheaper then, it would be their responsibilty to feed ME!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Hmmmm, possibly, it may be cheaper then, it would be their responsibilty to feed ME!!!!!:lol2:


How do you like calcium dusted crickets? :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> How do you like calcium dusted crickets? :lol2:


 Hmmmmmmm, crunchy,:lol2:


----------



## chrismason2008

hey Ginnerone, ive been reading your posts in this tokay thread, and i admire your love of tokay geckos. i got one in january this year, and i can say, ive got the bug. im looking to breed possibly, and more than anything, take the best care of her that i can. i was wondering if at all possible, if i coud have a copy of your caresheet, and your tips on taming them, i got quite far with my girlie, but soon as i can tell youve done a brilliant job with yours, i wudnt mind some of your knowledge. thanks in advance. chris
(p.s. my email is [email protected])


----------



## chrismason2008

this is my girlie, cute aint she....whoops, tried to link from facebook, but cant work out how?!?!?!?









oh wait, worked it out??!


----------



## ginnerone

chrismason2008 said:


> this is my girlie, cute aint she....whoops, tried to link from facebook, but cant work out how?!?!?!?
> [URL="http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2641653&id=545381403"]imageimage[/URL]
> image
> oh wait, worked it out??!


 Very nice mate, awesome lookin tok you got there, i e-mailed you the info you requested mate, let me know how you get on with it an dplease don't post it or forward it on as people may buy tokays for the wrong reasons after reading the sheets.
Cheers
ginnerone


----------



## chrismason2008

dont worry, i know m8, soon as its its your work n stuff. thank you very much!


----------



## ginnerone

chrismason2008 said:


> dont worry, i know m8, soon as its its your work n stuff. thank you very much!


wicked mate, cheers, did you read the whole thread, jesus you must have started a week ago it's huge LMFAO


----------



## chrismason2008

it is a long thread, took me a few hours ill tell u that! but i love tokays, n all reps, i usually scour the reptile forums everyday, but hardly ever post, due to a lot of ars*holes ready to jump on your back. ive had a read through both of the docs u gave me, n there brilliant, especially the caresheet, there isnt that many good tokay caresheets out there, and the ones that are, all have conflicting statements, so its good to have one from someone who has had a lot of experience, and a lot of love for these misunderstood geckos, which has obviously worked so well for you! im wanting to get sum weight on my girlie at the mo, if u got any tips for that m8? chris


----------



## ginnerone

chrismason2008 said:


> it is a long thread, took me a few hours ill tell u that! but i love tokays, n all reps, i usually scour the reptile forums everyday, but hardly ever post, due to a lot of ars*holes ready to jump on your back. ive had a read through both of the docs u gave me, n there brilliant, especially the caresheet, there isnt that many good tokay caresheets out there, and the ones that are, all have conflicting statements, so its good to have one from someone who has had a lot of experience, and a lot of love for these misunderstood geckos, which has obviously worked so well for you! im wanting to get sum weight on my girlie at the mo, if u got any tips for that m8? chris


 Best wait gain method is pinkys and small rat pups, most of mine have always refused mealworms which are fatty too but if she'll take em they're good and high in fat, if they are semi-tame or full tame try holding a box with gut loaded crix in it, mine climb in the box the greedy get's lmfao


----------



## Garko

Ginnerone - I'm going to stop looking at this thread; your new avatar and signature are freaking me out..........:gasp:

Have a good Christmas mate, Ho Ho Ho To To To .....Kay.


----------



## ginnerone

Garko said:


> Ginnerone - I'm going to stop looking at this thread; your new avatar and signature are freaking me out..........:gasp:
> 
> Have a good Christmas mate, Ho Ho Ho To To To .....Kay.


 Its wicked aint it, chresty chris did it for me, he recons i got bit so many times my dna is more tokay than human lmfao
HOHOHO MERRRRRRRRRY Xmas


----------



## ginnerone

Merry christmas, i hope you all got your tokays something nice for crimbo, or got a new tokay lmfao


----------



## spikemu

lol ... i got mine .... crickets >.> .... with newish ly bought calcium dust .... nd bug food (waste of money ... crickets dont eat it )


----------



## xxpaintxx

my tokays gave me a present!
for the first time ever the male has started calling to his girlfriends as of yesterday 
he sounds really cool!


----------



## [email protected]

ginnerone said:


> Its wicked aint it, chresty chris did it for me, he recons i got bit so many times my dna is more tokay than human lmfao
> HOHOHO MERRRRRRRRRY Xmas


hope u and ur family had a lovely xmas lol


----------



## ginnerone

[email protected] said:


> hope u and ur family had a lovely xmas lol


 Cheers hon it was brill, how's yours, wat till he's been calling for a few weeks in the middle of the night, you'll not enjoy it as much then LMFAO


----------



## ginnerone

anymore tokay xmas presents


----------



## ginnerone

no more tokay lovers about?


----------



## punky_jen

I cant wait till our male calls to the girlys


----------



## ginnerone

punky_jen said:


> I cant wait till our male calls to the girlys


 it's mainly around breeding season, but, if you find a tokay gecko call on youtube, it'll send him nuts thinking there's another male about and he'll start calling back at it showing his dominance, and when he don't hear the call back he'll think he's the dog's danglys for scaring him off lmfao


----------



## liam.b

ginnerone said:


> no more tokay lovers about?


 I LOVE TOKAYS! haha :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

liam.b said:


> I LOVE TOKAYS! haha :lol2:


 Woo Hoo loads more tokay lovers


----------



## liam.b

my cb baby...havent put any pics on yet =]


----------



## ginnerone

Oohhhh nice, giz it. . . . . 
you had it sexed with a loupe yet?


----------



## liam.b

ginnerone said:


> Oohhhh nice, giz it. . . . .
> you had it sexed with a loupe yet?


 nopee but that pics like a month old and "its" head is getting alot wider so am hoping for another male! =]


----------



## ginnerone

liam.b said:


> nopee but that pics like a month old and "its" head is getting alot wider so am hoping for another male! =]


 Cool, i just bought a CB baby about that size looking female with the loupe, females seem to be harder to get hold of at the moment, i needed another female for my breeding program and the only CB i could find was a baby and 90% of them were male anyway, i'll have to just grow her on abit first and stick to using the other females for another season, i got my three best looking ones together at the mo and i'm crossing my fingers, i got my beast rocky, morph with yellowie orange spots and chomp with stunning markings in one viv hoping for some beauty's, woo hoo.


----------



## liam.b

ginnerone said:


> Cool, i just bought a CB baby about that size looking female with the loupe, females seem to be harder to get hold of at the moment, i needed another female for my breeding program and the only CB i could find was a baby and 90% of them were male anyway, i'll have to just grow her on abit first and stick to using the other females for another season, i got my three best looking ones together at the mo and i'm crossing my fingers, i got my beast rocky, morph with yellowie orange spots and chomp with stunning markings in one viv hoping for some beauty's, woo hoo.


haha that males gonna have some fun then! you into calico's at all? i think they look skank lol i like powder blue best i think or the really bright orange spotted ones.


----------



## ginnerone

liam.b said:


> haha that males gonna have some fun then! you into calico's at all? i think they look skank lol i like powder blue best i think or the really bright orange spotted ones.


 TBH i'm not keen on any of the morphs, i like natural morphs that occure in normals such as wierd markings or strange coloured spots but can't say i'm overly keen on tokays bread for morphs, but if i were to choose i would say the powder blue or the blue green granite were the best colours and possibly the high red spot, i would much rather have a normal though as i think they are one of the most colourfull reps anyway so why change it. the calicos look like coffee stained condoms to me lol


----------



## liam.b

ginnerone said:


> TBH i'm not keen on any of the morphs, i like natural morphs that occure in normals such as wierd markings or strange coloured spots but can't say i'm overly keen on tokays bread for morphs, but if i were to choose i would say the powder blue or the blue green granite were the best colours and possibly the high red spot, i would much rather have a normal though as i think they are one of the most colourfull reps anyway so why change it. the calicos look like coffee stained condoms to me lol


haha fair enough, but most of the morphs calicos etc are actually wild caught...look on most sites were their for sale.


----------



## ginnerone

liam.b said:


> haha fair enough, but most of the morphs calicos etc are actually wild caught...look on most sites were their for sale.


 Ah but are they, they say they are but more often than not they were bread from WC specamins many moons ago but majority are CB, and they charge an unreasonable fortune for them too. i think the main WC morphs are blue green granite, powder blue and high red/orange hence my favorites, the others are usually CB. don't forget people advertise tokays for sale over the net and use a pretty morph as a picture, and it's not strictly false advertising if they state its a WC tokay gecko and some tiny letters some where saying not acctual image.
What sites have you seen them on, i fancy a look now, and i think i may be asking them some Q's too lol


----------



## liam.b

ginnerone said:


> Ah but are they, they say they are but more often than not they were bread from WC specamins many moons ago but majority are CB, and they charge an unreasonable fortune for them too. i think the main WC morphs are blue green granite, powder blue and high red/orange hence my favorites, the others are usually CB. don't forget people advertise tokays for sale over the net and use a pretty morph as a picture, and it's not strictly false advertising if they state its a WC tokay gecko and some tiny letters some where saying not acctual image.
> What sites have you seen them on, i fancy a look now, and i think i may be asking them some Q's too lol


Haha ermm I know CPR have them but not sure if their ones are wc or cb


----------



## waterboy

ginnerone said:


> Ah but are they, they say they are but more often than not they were bread from WC specamins many moons ago but majority are CB, and they charge an unreasonable fortune for them too. i think the main WC morphs are blue green granite, powder blue and high red/orange hence my favorites, the others are usually CB. don't forget people advertise tokays for sale over the net and use a pretty morph as a picture, and it's not strictly false advertising if they state its a WC tokay gecko and some tiny letters some where saying not acctual image.
> What sites have you seen them on, i fancy a look now, and i think i may be asking them some Q's too lol


 
Hi There most calico's are WC not CB if I've got my wires crossed but there is only a handful of people who keep them in this country anyway and only a few people have bred them but in most cases they have not changed yet into calico pattern i mean cos they have only been readily available for a few years if that and to my knowledge chaz at snakes and adders was the first person to breed them in this country if not Darren at CPR but as i said not 100% sure.
Regards
Dan


----------



## ginnerone

waterboy said:


> Hi There most calico's are WC not CB if I've got my wires crossed but there is only a handful of people who keep them in this country anyway and only a few people have bred them but in most cases they have not changed yet into calico pattern i mean cos they have only been readily available for a few years if that and to my knowledge chaz at snakes and adders was the first person to breed them in this country if not Darren at CPR but as i said not 100% sure.
> Regards
> Dan


 They were rife a while back round here but no-one wnated them due to to their Tokay attitude as a few collectors had bought calicos and they bread accidently and gave em away to petshops (who also couldn't shift em) so there ended up being an influx of CB calico and powder blues through accidental breeding, this might just have been the Donny area though, but they were selling for pennies as no-one wanted them and there was lots about., luckily there aint any about now, but this unfortunatly includes normals too, which is why i say most of the morphs were CB, also i can't understand why people put such a rediculously high price tag on morphs when they were so abundant and for a couple of quid a few years back.


----------



## spikemu

does this photo ..thats in the photo belong to anyone ?????

>.> 











:2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> does this photo ..thats in the photo belong to anyone ?????
> 
> >.>
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :2thumb:


 LOL where did you get that from, i didn't think it came out till 2nd jan


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> LOL where did you get that from, i didn't think it came out till 2nd jan


 
hehe  ... i have my sources >.> 

lol i saw it yday ... but it only clicked it was urs today  lol 

(im subscribed xD )


----------



## spikemu

o yea ginnerone !!!!!

heres the link to the thread bout the flys in the tokay vivs 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/435042-flys-flys-piggin-flys-ahhhhhhh.html

(with pic )


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> o yea ginnerone !!!!!
> 
> heres the link to the thread bout the flys in the tokay vivs
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/435042-flys-flys-piggin-flys-ahhhhhhh.html
> 
> (with pic )


 HOLY CRAP there is loads lmfao, are you sure they're not living in the snakes substrate, it is more plausable that they are coming from the humid enviroment in the toaky viv though, dude i would be getting major pi**ed with that many flys and just do a full viv change, have you tried springtails yet to see if they eat the lavae or eggs?.


----------



## punky_jen

We tired the youtube calling sounds for the tokays, but nowt happened lol. grrr.


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> HOLY CRAP there is loads lmfao, are you sure they're not living in the snakes substrate, it is more plausable that they are coming from the humid enviroment in the toaky viv though, dude i would be getting major pi**ed with that many flys and just do a full viv change, have you tried springtails yet to see if they eat the lavae or eggs?.


im pretty sure ... i see the flys flying round tokay vivs all the time .... aswell as my room  

i would LOVE to do a whole viv revamp but i dont have the money till i get payed .... but i probz will do that .... and then throw a bunch of springtails oin each  can springtails fly ???? lol
it would probz be best aswell tbh  all new plants etc  
and have a better drainage layer etc ...... just catching bert worries me abit .... hes NEVER been handled ... hes WC ... 4 yeears old


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> im pretty sure ... i see the flys flying round tokay vivs all the time .... aswell as my room
> 
> i would LOVE to do a whole viv revamp but i dont have the money till i get payed .... but i probz will do that .... and then throw a bunch of springtails oin each  can springtails fly ???? lol
> it would probz be best aswell tbh  all new plants etc
> and have a better drainage layer etc ...... just catching bert worries me abit .... hes NEVER been handled ... hes WC ... 4 yeears old


 HAHAHA good luck with that lol, and no spring tails don't fly, they wouldn't live very long out of the viv anyway TBH.


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> HAHAHA good luck with that lol, and no spring tails don't fly, they wouldn't live very long out of the viv anyway TBH.


I SEEEE 

spring tails it is then  ...... ill buy sum soon to try them out ... if they dont work full revamp it is i guess 

not looking forward to catching bert tbh lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> I SEEEE
> 
> spring tails it is then  ...... ill buy sum soon to try them out ... if they dont work full revamp it is i guess
> 
> not looking forward to catching bert tbh lol


 hehehe, get you bare hands in and grab him, they're only love nips lmfao


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> hehehe, get you bare hands in and grab him, they're only love nips lmfao


lol hes pretty big boi  ... he'll tear through the gloves no sweat lol 

probz throw his tail at me... and EVERYTHING !!! lol


----------



## spikemu

DORIS SAYS HI !!!


----------



## ginnerone

HI Doris you pretty little girl.
stop being nesh, get your hands in and grab him lol


----------



## benjo

im now officially a tokay owner thanks for ginnerone


----------



## ginnerone

benjo said:


> im now officially a tokay owner thanks for ginnerone


 Don't forget to post pics of him and your injuries should you get any lol, we all love to see the OWNED pics


----------



## punky_jen

Anyone know what foods are best to get weight up? One of my females is looking like she is loosing weight, although there are plenty of locusts and crix.


----------



## ginnerone

black crix and pinkys are the best.

Sorry for the short reply but my brain is under attack with every key stroke, god i think im dying lol


----------



## benjo

someones been up all night, tsk tsk :lol: 

hmm the smell of cooking eco earth  smells like cookies


----------



## punky_jen

ginnerone said:


> black crix and pinkys are the best.
> 
> Sorry for the short reply but my brain is under attack with every key stroke, god i think im dying lol


hee hee black crix it is then, not been able to get them to take pinks yet.

Hang over much? lol


----------



## ginnerone

not so much a hang over but still pi**ed ASWELL as a hang over, jesus it's agony lol


----------



## benjo

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-pictures/435813-tokay-viv.html


----------



## ginnerone

Looking good mate, and he looks to be settling in quickly and is an awesome blue isn't he, i told you he was a briliant colour when blued up.
Stunning mate.


----------



## benjo

aye, hes beautiful. cant wait to start taming him down and actually seeing him as im leaving him be for now to settle in.


----------



## Guest

Ginnerone....you will have to get your tokays breeding for the donny show  then I can bite your arm off for one of the offspring :lol2:


----------



## benjo

im hoping he can get a female so i can have two in the same viv, dont really want to breed them as im new but two would be nice


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Ginnerone....you will have to get your tokays breeding for the donny show  then I can bite your arm off for one of the offspring :lol2:


 LOL i only just got the replicated breeding season ready (longer light hours, higer humitity ETC) so shouldn't be too long now before there's eggs everywhere lol, i got a baby female about 6" long a couple of months ago, and she's semi-tame already:2thumb:, still a little nervous but she's stopped biting me and will chill out on my hand now, not long before she's fully tame:2thumb:.










benjo said:


> im hoping he can get a female so i can have two in the same viv, dont really want to breed them as im new but two would be nice


Let me know when you want a female by and i'll either have some babies from Rocky's or i should be able to get some CB Babies from my scorces lmao.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> LOL i only just got the replicated breeding season ready (longer light hours, higer humitity ETC) so shouldn't be too long now before there's eggs everywhere lol


First dibs on one of the offspring :2thumb: 

I was thinking the other day.... you know how tokays eggs stick to the glass and are hard to incubate as such... well why not put some acetate (not sure if I spelt that right but its those thin plastic sheets) on the walls of the vivs, that way the sheets (covered in eggs) can be removed from the viv and safely incubated :2thumb: just a thought :whistling2:


----------



## ginnerone

Just PM'ed you chris, lol.
I told everyone its first come first served on Rocky's babies when they come
*don't tell anyone but i'll reserve one esspetially for you*


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Just PM'ed you chris, lol.
> I told everyone its first come first served on Rocky's babies when they come
> *don't tell anyone but i'll reserve one esspetially for you*


*Dances round the room, then drives over to donny to wait for rocky to get on with the dirty :lol2:*


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> *Dances round the room, then drives over to donny to wait for rocky to get on with the dirty :lol2:*


 LMFAO, i wonder if they do reptile viagra


----------



## ginnerone

lol,.,.,. i thought it was funny


----------



## Guest

Sorry totally missed that post :bash: damn exam stress :lol2:

I can imagine rocky with a smug look on his face overlooking you writing that comment :rotfl:


----------



## herpzane

got my first tokay! Its only young at the mo. About 3 inches but its well feisty! Makes loadsa noise too!


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Sorry totally missed that post :bash: damn exam stress :lol2:
> 
> I can imagine rocky with a smug look on his face overlooking you writing that comment :rotfl:


 lmfao, he's licking his lips and winking at the lady tokays lmfao


herpzane said:


> got my first tokay! Its only young at the mo. About 3 inches but its well feisty! Makes loadsa noise too!


 well done, they rock, lol 3" have you been bit yet lol, you can barley feel it at thet size lol, they still think they're hard though lol.


----------



## Guest

Ok I really need to stop looking at this thread :bash: everytime I get an email saying you have replied to the thread I hope it is with news on the offspring :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Ok I really need to stop looking at this thread :bash: everytime I get an email saying you have replied to the thread I hope it is with news on the offspring :lol2:


 lmfao, patience is a virtue, they will come lol


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> lmfao, patience is a virtue, they will come lol


well lets hope so (innuendo intended :lol2


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> well lets hope so (innuendo intended :lol2


 Ha Ha Ha i walked straight into that one lol, me thinks i need to take more care about what i write lol.


----------



## turbo_rat

thanks to all the replies to my feeding problem, i had to force feed a meal worm, then i think he took the hint, 
got him two gorgeous girlfriends to day though, they feed with no problems what so ever, 

just trying to get photobucket to size them properly, so i can post pics up


----------



## ginnerone

turbo_rat said:


> thanks to all the replies to my feeding problem, i had to force feed a meal worm, then i think he took the hint,
> got him two gorgeous girlfriends to day though, they feed with no problems what so ever,
> 
> just trying to get photobucket to size them properly, so i can post pics up


 Cool, always like seeing tokay pics woo hoo, any owned pics yet


----------



## ginnerone

well i was bored so i just bough another tokay to entertain me woo hoo, cute little bugger, i'll get some pics later when she's settled in


----------



## forteh

[borat]Woah woah woah[/borat]

Just tried snuffles on some large brown silent crickets and he almost took the forceps from me fingers 

Hes never hand fed locusts before so I guess he really must prefer the cricks, just gotta figure out how to best handle them. Dont really like handling bugs (but weirdly fine with locusts though) so gotta figure out an easy system.

Its the first time hes really shown a keen interest in food before, not as manic as spikes doris chasing round the viv though


----------



## ginnerone

Yeah they seem to love blacks more that any other food lol, aprt from pinkies that is lol, 
i have two tubs, one with calci powder in and obviusly the crix tub, i lift the corners and tip a few in, put lid on shake em about then take lid off, they go all disorientated and hold the box under Mr snuffles, if he's anything like mine they jump into the box and go nuts lol, one of my females does like a skydiving trick lol, she possitions herself right then just curls her toes up and lets go, a bit of free fall into the box lol, it's only about a 3" drop but still funny to watch and she does it every time, loonatic lol. P.s my crix tubs have corner creases so they can be lifted.
these are the ones, they make it so much easier, i use one for the dusting box and the crix come in the crappy flimsy ones


----------



## forteh

Ive got about 50 of those tubs, use them to keep the hatcling locusts in (although my farm is now dead and I dont have any  ). Snuffles wont fit in one easily anyways. Ive got a couple of small tubs that I use for calcium and nutrobal, shake em up and let the food walk out to its death 

My main concern is getting the crickets into the dusting tubs, with the locusts I was quite happy to pick them out of the faunarium by hand, not so keen with the cricks though. Maybe I should stop being such a wuss


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> Ive got about 50 of those tubs, use them to keep the hatcling locusts in (although my farm is now dead and I dont have any  ). Snuffles wont fit in one easily anyways. Ive got a couple of small tubs that I use for calcium and nutrobal, shake em up and let the food walk out to its death
> 
> My main concern is getting the crickets into the dusting tubs, with the locusts I was quite happy to pick them out of the faunarium by hand, not so keen with the cricks though. Maybe I should stop being such a wuss


 LMFAO, i don't like touchin em either, they freak me out lol. usually just open corners on both boxes then put an together and wait till they have walked into the other tub., rocky get's his front feet on the side of the tub and keeps his back feet on the glass so i can't move the box till he's done, lol he aint daft lol, he don't acctually get right in the box. lol

I aint named my new baby yet, i'm thinking POGO, as she jumped straight into the xmas tree as soon as i tried to put her in her new viv lol.


----------



## punky_jen

I found one of my tokays dead this morning


----------



## ginnerone

punky_jen said:


> I found one of my tokays dead this morning


 OH NO, sorry to hear that hun.
how old was s/he? any indication as to what it was if not old age?.
awww so sad, and here's me bragin about buying a new baby girl.


----------



## punky_jen

ginnerone said:


> OH NO, sorry to hear that hun.
> how old was s/he? any indication as to what it was if not old age?.
> awww so sad, and here's me bragin about buying a new baby girl.


I dunno what happened, she fell down late at night, looked bad, and then looked better as she moved off again, then this morn she is dead 

Dont feel bad for bragging, its exciting having a new pet.


----------



## ginnerone

punky_jen said:


> I dunno what happened, she fell down late at night, looked bad, and then looked better as she moved off again, then this morn she is dead
> 
> Dont feel bad for bragging, its exciting having a new pet.


 wow sounds strange!, some of mine are always falling off then just jump right back up the viv again, like when we fall over in the street, straight up and have a look around make sure no-one was looking lol. maybe she caught her head on the way down or something.


----------



## punky_jen

ginnerone said:


> wow sounds strange!, some of mine are always falling off then just jump right back up the viv again, like when we fall over in the street, straight up and have a look around make sure no-one was looking lol. maybe she caught her head on the way down or something.


Maybe, I guess 4 ft is far to fall for a tokay  
Still got my male and 1 female left. Im hoping they have babies.


----------



## ginnerone

punky_jen said:


> Maybe, I guess 4 ft is far to fall for a tokay
> Still got my male and 1 female left. Im hoping they have babies.


 yeah it is a fair whack to fall for a gecko that size. maybee you'll get the pitter patter of little blue feet to cheer you up:2thumb:


----------



## punky_jen

ginnerone said:


> yeah it is a fair whack to fall for a gecko that size. maybee you'll get the pitter patter of little blue feet to cheer you up:2thumb:


I hope so, that would be so so great, not heard any calling yet tho.


----------



## liam.b

punky_jen said:


> I dunno what happened, she fell down late at night, looked bad, and then looked better as she moved off again, then this morn she is dead
> 
> Dont feel bad for bragging, its exciting having a new pet.


 the same thing happend to my last okay, turned out he got internal bleeding and there wasent anything anyone could do...he also got a big black raised area on his back.


----------



## ginnerone

liam.b said:


> the same thing happend to my last okay, turned out he got internal bleeding and there wasent anything anyone could do...he also got a big black raised area on his back.


 poor little fella, you need a baby tokay to cheer you up lol.


----------



## liam.b

ginnerone said:


> poor little fella, you need a baby tokay to cheer you up lol.
> image


lol thats why i got my one i have now, some cb babys came up on here just after he died so i thought ill have one of them =D








hes bigger now that was like a month ago =]


----------



## punky_jen

I checked her all over, there were no marks on her. 

Guess we will see if any babies come at breeding season. How old do females need to be to breed?


----------



## ginnerone

liam.b said:


> lol thats why i got my one i have now, some cb babys came up on here just after he died so i thought ill have one of them =D
> image
> hes bigger now that was like a month ago =]


 You should be able to get sex him/her at that size with about 90% accuracy with a loupe, not 100% but will give you a dam good idea.


punky_jen said:


> I checked her all over, there were no marks on her.
> 
> Guess we will see if any babies come at breeding season. How old do females need to be to breed?


 the second season should be ideal for breeding, usually around 18mth old.


----------



## liam.b

yeah but for one i cba with a loupe lol and im not really bothered atm what it is....but the way its heads gettin wider and bulking out its starting to look maleish lol


----------



## punky_jen

ginnerone said:


> You should be able to get sex him/her at that size with about 90% accuracy with a loupe, not 100% but will give you a dam good idea.
> 
> the second season should be ideal for breeding, usually around 18mth old.


She is coming upto 18 months now  gona try and get her weight up a lil tho


----------



## ginnerone

liam.b said:


> yeah but for one i cba with a loupe lol and im not really bothered atm what it is....but the way its heads gettin wider and bulking out its starting to look maleish lol


 lol, loupe's are about a fiver off ebay and always come in handy, i got mine free though from evilangel when the mrs went to buy a leo lol, cheers evilangel.
although as you say widening of the head is a prodominantly male traight but some females do get chunky and big heads.,
YouTube - Tokay Gecko (Calling)
Here play this link and it'll send him/her nuts but if its a male nearing sexual maturity he'll shout back at it at some point tonight lol. he might not be mature yet but it is funny watching em look around for it lol.


----------



## ginnerone

punky_jen said:


> She is coming upto 18 months now  gona try and get her weight up a lil tho


 try pinky's, they breed in spring time so in a month or two she'll be getting randy as will he,. i'm getting excited as it's nearly calling time for em lol, neighbours must hate this time of year lol.


----------



## liam.b

ginnerone said:


> lol, loupe's are about a fiver off ebay and always come in handy, i got mine free though from evilangel when the mrs went to buy a leo lol, cheers evilangel.
> although as you say widening of the head is a prodominantly male traight but some females do get chunky and big heads.,
> YouTube - Tokay Gecko (Calling)
> Here play this link and it'll send him/her nuts but if its a male nearing sexual maturity he'll shout back at it at some point tonight lol. he might not be mature yet but it is funny watching em look around for it lol.


 haha will do! im hoping for another male i loved the old one he was as big as my male wd lol....and i recorded him calling once and played it back to him and he was like :gasp:WTF!! and went NUTS it was amazingly hilarious haha
this is him =]


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> lol, loupe's are about a fiver off ebay and always come in handy, i got mine free though from evilangel when the mrs went to buy a leo lol, cheers evilangel.
> although as you say widening of the head is a prodominantly male traight but some females do get chunky and big heads.,
> YouTube - Tokay Gecko (Calling)
> Here play this link and it'll send him/her nuts but if its a male nearing sexual maturity he'll shout back at it at some point tonight lol. he might not be mature yet but it is funny watching em look around for it lol.


Ha Ha sounds like he is saying GEC-KO, GEC-KO, GEC-KO :lol2: 

Sorry to hear about your loss punky-gen


----------



## ginnerone

liam.b said:


> haha will do! im hoping for another male i loved the old one he was as big as my male wd lol....and i recorded him calling once and played it back to him and he was like :gasp:WTF!! and went NUTS it was amazingly hilarious haha
> this is him =]
> image


 He was a high red spot mate like rocky, they are more desirable and he was a nice size too, chunky little fella.


Crestie Chris said:


> Ha Ha sounds like he is saying GEC-KO, GEC-KO, GEC-KO :lol2:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss punky-gen


 LMFAO, thats how they got their name, they ase supposed to be shouting each other, calling TOK-EH, TOK-EH, hence the name tokay, simples lmfao.


----------



## liam.b

yeah he was brill! got high hopes for this baby! lol


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> He was a high red spot mate like rocky, they are more desirable and he was a nice size too, chunky little fella.
> 
> LMFAO, thats how they got their name, they ase supposed to be shouting each other, calling TOK-EH, TOK-EH, hence the name tokay, simples lmfao.


You could also argue that they are the superior gecko as their scientific name is GECKO GECKO :lol2:


----------



## liam.b

Crestie Chris said:


> You could also argue that they are the superior gecko as their scientific name is GECKO GECKO :lol2:


imo they are anyway...much better than ermmm elos for example lol *gets head bitten of by leo lovers*


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> You could also argue that they are the superior gecko as their scientific name is GECKO GECKO :lol2:


 well obviously they are superior, although it is spelt GEKKO GECKO:lol2:
Sorry i took so long to post but martindean is back and i resisted so much to ignore him but he mentioned getting a TOKAY, oh no i aint sitting quietly and letting him, such an incompitent, childish and irresposible person get his hands on a Tokay, so i shall discourage him as much as possible then leave his thread lol.


----------



## ginnerone

liam.b said:


> imo they are anyway...much better than ermmm elos for example lol *gets head bitten of by leo lovers*


 lol not many leo lovers frequent this thread, 1 or 2 do but not many lmfao


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> lol not many leo lovers frequent this thread, 1 or 2 do but not many lmfao


Yes... you.... and the wife :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2: 

Defend the tokays :no1:


----------



## ginnerone

liam.b said:


> imo they are anyway...much better than ermmm elos for example lol *gets head bitten of by leo lovers*





Crestie Chris said:


> Yes... you.... and the wife :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:
> 
> Defend the tokays :no1:


 lmfao, my Mrs loves leo's but she's scared of this thread, i told here there were tokays on the loose in here bigger than rocky lol


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> lmfao, my Mrs loves leo's but she's scared of this thread, i told here there were tokays on the loose in here bigger than rocky lol


Like the tokayasaurus in your sig :whistling2:


----------



## MrMike

ginnerone said:


> lol not many leo lovers frequent this thread, 1 or 2 do but not many lmfao


:whistling2:


----------



## Guest

MrMike said:


> :whistling2:


Why hello number 2 :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

MrMike said:


> :whistling2:


OH NO one of the Leo lovers is here, were safe though as he wants a rocky baby so he must be a tokay lover lol 


Crestie Chris said:


> Why hello number 2 :lol2:
> image


 RATFLMFAO, number 2 HAHAHAHA


----------



## MrMike

Crestie Chris said:


> Why hello number 2 :lol2:
> image


:lol2:



ginnerone said:


> OH NO one of the Leo lovers is here, were safe though as he wants a rocky baby so he must be a tokay lover lol


Shh, I'm on a top secret mission, you did not see me *tip toes away*


----------



## ginnerone

MrMike said:


> Shh, I'm on a top secret mission, you did not see me *tip toes away*


 WHO SAID THAT, lol:whistling2:
don't worry your secret love of tokays is safe with me lol, it's nothing to be ashamed of lol, LET IT OUT, we'll still think of you in the same way, we won't look at you any different lol.


----------



## MrMike

ginnerone said:


> WHO SAID THAT, lol:whistling2:
> don't worry your secret love of tokays is safe with me lol, it's nothing to be ashamed of lol, LET IT OUT, we'll still think of you in the same way, we won't look at you any different lol.


I wouldn't say love, more curiosity. However being savaged by my pets isn't a top priority


----------



## ginnerone

MrMike said:


> I wouldn't say love, more curiosity. However being savaged by my pets isn't a top priority


 lol, where's the savage?


----------



## MrMike

ginnerone said:


> lol, where's the savage?
> imageimageimageimage


"Look into the eyes, not around the eyes, aaaannnnnnnddddddddddd........ your under" ?


----------



## ginnerone

MrMike said:


> "Look into the eyes, not around the eyes, aaaannnnnnnddddddddddd........ your under" ?


lmfao, Oh you mean these savages lol









P.s the end one was in a shopand i had to buy it as it was stuck on me, thats the excuse i'm sticking to anyway lol


----------



## MrMike

ginnerone said:


> lmfao, Oh you mean these savages lol
> imageimageimageimage
> 
> P.s the end one was in a shopand i had to buy it as it was stuck on me, thats the excuse i'm sticking to anyway lol


That would be them, great pics.


----------



## ginnerone

MrMike said:


> That would be them, great pics.


 lol, thats a couple of my females, what do you recon to the 'it's locked onto me so i must buy it so i can go home' excuse lol, it worked lmfao


----------



## MrMike

ginnerone said:


> lol, thats a couple of my females, what do you recon to the 'it's locked onto me so i must buy it so i can go home' excuse lol, it worked lmfao


Need to get more leos and AFTs biting me......


----------



## ginnerone

MrMike said:


> Need to get more leos and AFTs biting me......


 lmfao, it acctually worked twice but she don't fall for it anymore lmfao, she just stands there asking if it hurts yet lol, this time i just went a bought it and said 'Oh my goodness where did that come' from when she noticed the quarantine viv was switched on lmfao. that however didn't work lol.


----------



## viperd

no more tokays !!!!! well at least not until we get babies and that don't mean buy more babies !!!!!!!!


----------



## MrMike

viperd said:


> no more tokays !!!!! well at least not until we get babies and that don't mean buy more babies !!!!!!!!


Someones been told :whistling2:


----------



## ginnerone

:whistling2:we'll see:whistling2:


----------



## liam.b

MrMike said:


> Someones been told :whistling2:


Haha *owned* lol........I love this thread....that's all


----------



## MrMike

ginnerone said:


> :whistling2:we'll see:whistling2:


Brave brave man.....


----------



## ginnerone

liam.b said:


> Haha *owned* lol........I love this thread....that's all


 lmfao, i let her think she's in charge, it makes her feel good lol.


MrMike said:


> Brave brave man.....


 Hahaha inteligent bravery as i will just hog the computer so she don't see it hahaha


----------



## liam.b

Haha! My gf hates my Bosc! Just cause hisses lol her and her stupid Leo......tokays are so much better >_> haha


----------



## ginnerone

liam.b said:


> Haha! My gf hates my Bosc! Just cause hisses lol her and her stupid Leo......tokays are so much better >_> haha


 lol well said, my mrs has got 6 leo's so she can't moan, plus cresty and beardies, how greedy is she just cos i got the odd tokay here and there lol.


----------



## liam.b

ginnerone said:


> lol well said, my mrs has got 6 leo's so she can't moan, plus cresty and beardie, how greedy is she just cos i got the odd tokay here and there lol.


Haha all the noob reps covered then xD


----------



## Breadrun

Ahem............just because there noob reptiles doesnt mean there any less than others  lol


Love the excuse about the tokay attacked to your finger so you HAD to buy it ginnerone......classic!

I once bought a pair of jewelled curly tails as there tail seemed to hypnotise me


----------



## MrMike

liam.b said:


> Haha! My gf hates my Bosc! Just cause hisses lol her and her *stupid Leo*......tokays are so much better >_> haha


I find that offensive


----------



## liam.b

Breadrun said:


> Ahem............just because there noob reptiles doesnt mean there any less than others  lol
> 
> 
> Love the excuse about the tokay attacked to your finger so you HAD to buy it ginnerone......classic!
> 
> I once bought a pair of jewelled curly tails as there tail seemed to hypnotise me


Haha noooo I've got a beardie and leos afterall.... And curly tails are awsome my pair I used to have were hilarious to watch mine were ornate curly tails what sexes did you get? The males look awsome =]


----------



## benjo




----------



## Breadrun

I think ornate and jewelled are the same as mine were sold as ornate but were also called jewled, I was fortunate to have a male and female pair but as they were wild caught and I couldnt give them all my attention i sold them (which I regret now)

Your right the males do look awsome....i described him like a toy tank as he would proper tense all his muscle and he just looked like a hunk of muscle! built like a brick outhouse as they say :lol2:




liam.b said:


> Haha noooo I've got a beardie and leos afterall.... And curly tails are awsome my pair I used to have were hilarious to watch mine were ornate curly tails what sexes did you get? The males look awsome =]


----------



## liam.b

Yeah I had a male female pair too actually got some eggs but nothing came of it


----------



## ginnerone

hahaha leo fight hahaha, ornates are wicked little fella's, they aren't as good as tokays mind but they are very nice lol

Nice pics benjo, is he settling in OK?


----------



## Breadrun

I wouldnt mind getting one or two again.....would have to be captive bred from a breeder tho


----------



## ginnerone

Breadrun said:


> I wouldnt mind getting one or two again.....would have to be captive bred from a breeder tho


 i can get some now if i wanted but they are WC too. very pretty mind


----------



## Breadrun

Yeah Ive seen some for sale wild caught, there cheap tho but I think in future i will get CB because ive had numerous different reps WC and have never been able to tame em down enough (probably because they were adult when bought, maybe WC youngsters would be better)


----------



## ginnerone

Breadrun said:


> Yeah Ive seen some for sale wild caught, there cheap tho but I think in future i will get CB because ive had numerous different reps WC and have never been able to tame em down enough (probably because they were adult when bought, maybe WC youngsters would be better)


 All my reps are CB bar 1 which i rescued (which happens to be a tokay, who'd a thought eh). and funnily enough she isn't tame either but i left here psyco as i didn't wanna stress here out whils she was recovering and feeding up and i just left her that way, i like how mental she is TBH, keeps me on my toes when i go in her viv lmfao.


----------



## viperd

ginnerone said:


> lmfao, i let her think she's in charge, it makes her feel good lol.
> 
> Hahaha inteligent bravery as i will just hog the computer so she don't see it hahaha


 
TOO LATE !!! i'll just hide your bank cards pmsl !!


----------



## liam.b

viperd said:


> TOO LATE !!! i'll just hide your bank cards pmsl !!


 haha.........pwnd


----------



## benjo

lol at the thread! yeah hes setteling in fine, he ate a decent sized fat hisser the other day and i left 2 in his viv that day, and i havent seen them since. he refused cricket with thongs today but not worried as hes still in his settling in week. like you said you had fed him and i gave him a fat hisser so will try again wednesday. hes a greeny colour atm but has been bright blue recently so happy with his progress.

can you send me that taming guide you wrote ginnerone? wanna print it out and have a read 

also need a name for him also, suggestions people?


----------



## ginnerone

PM'd mate, wait till you get to know his character then it will be easier to name him lol.


----------



## benjo

was going to start a thread, but this thread seemed better choice lol

anyone else's tokay watchs tv? iv noticed mine after lights out hes on the wall closest to the TV? i have a 46" lcd and thought he'd shy away from it as its bright but obviously not.. 2nd night in a row now hes been intrested in the moving of the tv set.


----------



## Breadrun

Not sure about tokays but my Beardie loves watching the fifa! lol


----------



## ginnerone

most aren't too bothered but roky loves sitting on my arm and watches TV for ages, he's mesmorised by it lol.


----------



## liam.b

my leos like to watch tv and one of them likes the laptop! lol he will sit right in front of the screen for an hour if you let him.....what a tard haha.


----------



## forteh

Snuffles is shedding again (only been about a couple of months), hopefully he will shed his tail properly this time, left an inch of it on last time and it left some whitish looking scales on there after he got it off. Will post some updated photos when hes done


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> Snuffles is shedding again (only been about a couple of months), hopefully he will shed his tail properly this time, left an inch of it on last time and it left some whitish looking scales on there after he got it off. Will post some updated photos when hes done


 Yeah, he should clear it off in his next shed, can't wait to see some updated photo's of snuffles


----------



## ginnerone

still waiting for those pics forteh lol:whistling2:


----------



## reptilesruel!!!

what live plants could go in a tokay viv ?


----------



## forteh

ginnerone said:


> still waiting for those pics forteh lol:whistling2:


Pfft! Been busy 



















Seem quite content and happy : victory:


----------



## spikemu

reptilesruel!!! said:


> what live plants could go in a tokay viv ?


 
YUCCA PLANTS .... MONEY PLANTS ... ANYTHING (MINUS CARNIVOUROUS PLANTS) FROM Phelsuma UK - Everything for your Day Geckos .... ERRRM ... DRACAENAS ...... I CANT THINK OF OTHERS  LOL 

BUT THERE ARE MORE .  


SOZ BOUT CAPS ... THER CAPS LOCK BUTTON IS STUCK DOWN


----------



## benjo

could hold shift or clean up when you please the worm >.<


----------



## ginnerone

he's looking awesome now Forteh, really blue, what a stunner.

reptile safe plants for your tokay viv are 
Spider Plants 
Bromeliads 
Snake Plants (Sanseveria sp.) 
Ficus 
Dwarf Schefflera 
Orchids 
African Violets 
Bromeliads (_Aechmea, Billbergia, Guzmania, Neoregelia_) - clip spines
Chinese Evergreen _(Aglaonema commutatum_)
Creeping Fig* (_Ficus pumila_)
Corn Plant (_Draceneas_ - until they outgrow enclosure)
Dwarf Schefflera (_Brassaia actinophylla_)
Earth Stars (_Cryptanthus_)
Gesneriads (_Aeschynanthus, Nematanthus_)
Orchids (_Dendrobium, Epidendurm, Haemaria, Oncidium_)
Peacock Plant (_Calathea stromata; Marantaceae_)
Peperomia (_Peperomia obtusifolia, Piperacaeae_)
Ponytail Palms (_Beaucarnea recurvata_)
Pothos (_Scindapsus aureus, Epipremnum aureum_)
Rosary Vine (_Ceropegia woodii_)
_Sanseveria trifasciata_, including the following cultivars: Bentel's Sensation, Laurenti, Moonshine, Gray Lady.
_Sanseveria parva_, including cultivars: Hahnii, Hahnii "Loop's Pride", Hahnii Silver Frost, Golden Hahnii.
Virginia Creeper (_Parthenocissus inserta_)
Virginia Spiderwort* (_Tradescantia virginiana_)
Wandering Jew* ( _Tradescantia zebrina_)
Weeping Figs* (_Ficus benjamina_)​ *=these can give off a milky sap when the leaves get broken which can cause irritation to the skin and eyes of the tokays so use with caution
Hope this helps​


----------



## TBreptiles

*hi*

dose anyone breed or no where i can get tame or cb tokays.

i have a 2ft/3ft/2ft

how many could go in there

i am in berkshire

thanks


----------



## ginnerone

TBreptiles said:


> dose anyone breed or no where i can get tame or cb tokays.
> 
> i have a 2ft/3ft/2ft
> 
> how many could go in there
> 
> i am in berkshire
> 
> thanks


 You'll probably get 3 in there and yes i breed them and no i haven't got any left LMFAO, i can however get hold of them fairly easily, i can get 1 CB baby male at the mo but the problems with getting more is the weather along with couriering.
getting someone to part with their tame tokays would be a challenge and a half lmfao, i got 3 and wouldn't part with them, i have been offered many hundreds of pounds for one of my tame tokays and turned it down so good luck with that one lmfao.

P.s to everyone, how much would you pay for a tame Tokay?
i turned down a 400 and a 600 pound offer for Rocky but how much would you pay for a tame tokay?

you could value Rocky if you like as a bit of a laugh but YOU AINT HAVING HIM SO GET BACK, lmfao


----------



## TBreptiles

*hi*

yh i no i had 2but got out and bite my brother (lol)


but gotem back in then dad made me sell now liveing with mum and she likes them 
dont hve to be super tame but able to go near without getten biten

dont mind a bite bosc had me many a time

how much would u say for 3 cb

wc
can u tame wilds


----------



## ginnerone

TBreptiles said:


> yh i no i had 2but got out and bite my brother (lol)
> 
> 
> but gotem back in then dad made me sell now liveing with mum and she likes them
> dont hve to be super tame but able to go near without getten biten
> 
> dont mind a bite bosc had me many a time
> 
> how much would u say for 3 cb
> 
> wc
> can u tame wilds


 Well you can tame WC but it's a hell of a lot harder and they are usually are alot flightier that CB.

CB babies are usually around 35-40 quid but you can get em a little cheaper hear and their but thats the usual price for CB's.

Lovin the fact that they got out and attacked your brother though lmfao, attack tokays lol.


----------



## TBreptiles

*yh*

if only u could tame them to attack and bark lol

no need for dog then

well if any one nos were to get sum 

has any 1 tamed wc


----------



## ginnerone

TBreptiles said:


> if only u could tame them to attack and bark lol
> 
> no need for dog then
> 
> well if any one nos were to get sum
> 
> has any 1 tamed wc


 moi, i have tamed a WC but beleive me it took me a VERY long time, i tamed two CB Tokays and they both tamed down in a third of the time, what you have got to remember is CB have always been around humans, in and out the viv and cleaning ETC whereas WC have been snared and snatched from their natural enviroment, thrown in a glass box with loads of wierd people poking and tapping on the glass freaking them out. so you could say they are a tad edgy lol, it takes months and months just to get them settled in and used to people going in the viv to feed, clean etc.


----------



## TBreptiles

*hi*

ok kl

if i got 2f 1m wc left them to settel ect


what would be the best aproch to tameing

i have a baby corn that i wont to swap for tokays if any1 intrested

wot gloves wld be best

i didnt use gloves last time ow

but 15 year olds dnt think lol


----------



## ginnerone

TBreptiles said:


> ok kl
> 
> if i got 2f 1m wc left them to settel ect
> 
> 
> what would be the best aproch to tameing
> 
> i have a baby corn that i wont to swap for tokays if any1 intrested
> 
> wot gloves wld be best
> 
> i didnt use gloves last time ow
> 
> but 15 year olds dnt think lol


the teeth aren't that big so any of these will do

i have sent you my taming guide and it's al explained in there although i would go for the male first, thats what i did and it worked for me.


----------



## reptilesruel!!!

can you send me that guide aswell please


----------



## ginnerone

send me a PM with your e-mail address and i'll forward it to you mate.


----------



## kyledawelsh

hi just found this thread thought i would introduce my 3
Female









male looking skinny looking much better now









soz dont have a pic of my other female but will try and get one she's still a bit skinny but getting there too


----------



## ginnerone

kyledawelsh said:


> hi just found this thread thought i would introduce my 3
> Female
> image
> 
> male looking skinny looking much better now
> image
> 
> soz dont have a pic of my other female but will try and get one she's still a bit skinny but getting there too


 they're beauty's and seem quite calm too, stunning little girly's.


----------



## kyledawelsh

male is dog tame, bigger female is skittish and the other fem is a mentalist best of all worlds lol


----------



## Garko

here's a picture of my new baby - awww......










and another - just look at that smile.............


----------



## ginnerone

Garko said:


> here's a picture of my new baby - awww......
> 
> image
> 
> and another - just look at that smile.............
> 
> image


 Awwww indeed and OMG that is very young, stunning head markings too, giz it lol


----------



## ginnerone

kyledawelsh said:


> male is dog tame, bigger female is skittish and the other fem is a mentalist best of all worlds lol


 yeah i got two dog tame and a couple of phsycos and a semi-tame baby that don't mind handling but you gotta keep your eye on her lol.


----------



## Garko

ginnerone said:


> Awwww indeed and OMG that is very young, stunning head markings too, giz it lol


he/she's about 6 weeks old, and is settling in very nicely :flrt:


----------



## Nic B-C

I just bought another one today as found one of my dead on front glass of tank a few days back, this poor sole was one of only 5 or 6 reps left in a shop which is closing down so I had to bring it home as a partner for my other one, and guess what very handleable despite being vocal and mouth gaping


----------



## ginnerone

Nic B-C said:


> I just bought another one today as found one of my dead on front glass of tank a few days back, this poor sole was one of only 5 or 6 reps left in a shop which is closing down so I had to bring it home as a partner for my other one, and guess what very handleable despite being vocal and mouth gaping


awesome, got any pics yet,


----------



## Lizard Loft

Im planning on building all mine a nice new viv for them but i wont be able to for a few weeks yet so i moved the male from his quarantine tank (only small) into the girls viv last night, 

it didnt go too bad, i placed his favorite hide in the viv (its a light bulb box :lol2 and his fake plants so there was loads of new hiding places for them, 

the male was following one female around (not vocalising though) and the big female was following him who in turn was being followed by the other female lol, 

was very funny to watch, the bigger female did push the male about abit showing him whos territory it was i think, he didnt seem too fussed and stayed out of her way mostly, alot of tail wriggling went on and a few pushes and chases but no vocalizing from the male or warning growls from the girls so im guessing it went well, 

He and the smaller female hate the sunlight and are hidden away this morning but the big girls is out as usual, so i might try catch them all and re-arrange the viv introducing the smaller female first, then the other 2 and hopefully the big girl wont be so territorial


----------



## ginnerone

Lizard Loft said:


> Im planning on building all mine a nice new viv for them but i wont be able to for a few weeks yet so i moved the male from his quarantine tank (only small) into the girls viv last night,
> 
> it didnt go too bad, i placed his favorite hide in the viv (its a light bulb box :lol2 and his fake plants so there was loads of new hiding places for them,
> 
> the male was following one female around (not vocalising though) and the big female was following him who in turn was being followed by the other female lol,
> 
> was very funny to watch, the bigger female did push the male about abit showing him whos territory it was i think, he didnt seem too fussed and stayed out of her way mostly, alot of tail wriggling went on and a few pushes and chases but no vocalizing from the male or warning growls from the girls so im guessing it went well,
> 
> He and the smaller female hate the sunlight and are hidden away this morning but the big girls is out as usual, so i might try catch them all and re-arrange the viv introducing the smaller female first, then the other 2 and hopefully the big girl wont be so territorial


slow tail wagging isn't a good thing, it's usually a sign of aggression, best way would be to remove all the stuff from the viv, plants, hides etc, clean the viv and all the stuff and rearage it so they think its a vew area and they'll all find their own space. following eachother is just their nosey and inquisitive nature lol. , if the male is considerably smaller than the females just keep an eye out for his weight as they will dominate the food and best hides, they are usually not too bad though, as aggressive as they are to us they aren't too bad with eachother but could still fight if they feel threatened by eachother.


----------



## cubeykc

i hope you dont mind me posting on here im thinking of getting a tokay or two but i am confused about the heating as some care sheets say to use a basking light and a book i got has said to use a heat matt on the side of the tank. and i just wanted to see what is best from people who seem to know what there doing more then silly care sheets


----------



## ginnerone

yeah i use a heat mat under the viv so it keeps minimum temps at day and good temps at night at substrate level, then i supply a basking light on a stat and timer to give max day temps, this also gives a good thermal gradient around the viv and conterary to most care sheets they do enjoy the basking light as mine all bask under it for an hour or so a couple of times a day then move about the viv, 
the heat mat also helps with humidity as it evaporates all the moisture held by the substrate from misting so it works two ways.
if you send me youe E-mail address i'll send you my care sheet, i can't do it by PM as it's like a small book lmfao, but it does give you just about everything you need to know about tokay care and req'ments.


----------



## cubeykc

ginnerone said:


> yeah i use a heat mat under the viv so it keeps minimum temps at day and good temps at night at substrate level, then i supply a basking light on a stat and timer to give max day temps, this also gives a good thermal gradient around the viv and conterary to most care sheets they do enjoy the basking light as mine all bask under it for an hour or so a couple of times a day then move about the viv,
> the heat mat also helps with humidity as it evaporates all the moisture held by the substrate from misting so it works two ways.
> if you send me youe E-mail address i'll send you my care sheet, i can't do it by PM as it's like a small book lmfao, but it does give you just about everything you need to know about tokay care and req'ments.


 
thanks ill pm you my e-mail now thanks


----------



## ginnerone

no probs, e-mailed you the sheet mate.


----------



## kyledawelsh

ginnerone said:


> yeah i got two dog tame and a couple of phsycos and a semi-tame baby that don't mind handling but you gotta keep your eye on her lol.


personally i prefer the psychotic ones but thats me i like mental pets lol


----------



## ginnerone

yeah i do like em psyco too, i still got psyco's but i got tame as well so i got the best of both worlds, 
hey check these out, i have been playing with the photo bucket editor and made a couple of awesome pics of rocky lol,


----------



## Skooba

cool pics mate, 1st one is really good

Actually they're all good


----------



## ginnerone

Skooba said:


> cool pics mate, 1st one is really good
> 
> Actually they're all good


 i think they're a bit retro though TBH, a bit austin powers lmfao


----------



## Garko

ginnerone said:


> yeah i do like em psyco too, i still got psyco's but i got tame as well so i got the best of both worlds,
> hey check these out, i have been playing with the photo bucket editor and made a couple of awesome pics of rocky lol,
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Hmmmmm.......my inner demon :devil: is thinking that you could advertise these as spectacular new morphs, charge exhorbitant prices for people to be put on the waiting list - mail order only of course - and then disappear to a South American country with your millions once you have the money in your account......


----------



## Lizard Loft

ginnerone said:


> slow tail wagging isn't a good thing, it's usually a sign of aggression, best way would be to remove all the stuff from the viv, plants, hides etc, clean the viv and all the stuff and rearage it so they think its a vew area and they'll all find their own space. following eachother is just their nosey and inquisitive nature lol. , if the male is considerably smaller than the females just keep an eye out for his weight as they will dominate the food and best hides, they are usually not too bad though, as aggressive as they are to us they aren't too bad with eachother but could still fight if they feel threatened by eachother.


there lights have not long gone out and they are all out now, the tail wagging has died down and the male was climbing over the bigger girl to get to food and she was fine so all is looking okay at the moment, but i will definately rearrange the lot and clean etc they are due a full substrate change anyway to be honest so will do it all in one go, and when i say bigger female she isnt much bigger just a fatter tail and body, its what im used to calling her to distinguish her from the other girl lol, is it strange that i havn't heard the male calling yet? 

there is 3 feeding areas, just incase and loads of hiding places, i go some ace bamboo i can throw in there aswell to add a few more hiding spots : victory:, i will post pics tomorrow if i get chance, but be warned, just because i build vivs dont get the impression it is a good viv lol, was a quick one day bodge job a few years back out of an old wardrobe and the wood in the shed, it was done to house a tokay which needed re-homing (the smaller girl) and i needed a cupboard and to seperate the leo's lol, and is only temporary until the new viv is built, which i cant wait for as it will be big with a background, live plants, and a living substrate to help with cleaning etc!!


----------



## Poddy

ive just won a bid on ebay for my tokays brand new home. 
glass exo terra vivarium 45x45x60. with rock background, heat mat and twin lighting canopy. all for an amazing £40. 
i just have to go to preston to collect it which is an easy enough journey. shouldnt take longer than an hour. im absolutely chuffed to bits ha ha. wot a bargain. my little tokay will love it.:2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

Garko said:


> Hmmmmm.......my inner demon :devil: is thinking that you could advertise these as spectacular new morphs, charge exhorbitant prices for people to be put on the waiting list - mail order only of course - and then disappear to a South American country with your millions once you have the money in your account......


 LMFAO, like your style lol, anyone wanna buy an exceptionally rare tokay rotflmfao


Lizard Loft said:


> there lights have not long gone out and they are all out now, the tail wagging has died down and the male was climbing over the bigger girl to get to food and she was fine so all is looking okay at the moment, but i will definately rearrange the lot and clean etc they are due a full substrate change anyway to be honest so will do it all in one go, and when i say bigger female she isnt much bigger just a fatter tail and body, its what im used to calling her to distinguish her from the other girl lol, is it strange that i havn't heard the male calling yet?
> 
> there is 3 feeding areas, just incase and loads of hiding places, i go some ace bamboo i can throw in there aswell to add a few more hiding spots : victory:, i will post pics tomorrow if i get chance, but be warned, just because i build vivs dont get the impression it is a good viv lol, was a quick one day bodge job a few years back out of an old wardrobe and the wood in the shed, it was done to house a tokay which needed re-homing (the smaller girl) and i needed a cupboard and to seperate the leo's lol, and is only temporary until the new viv is built, which i cant wait for as it will be big with a background, live plants, and a living substrate to help with cleaning etc!!


 he'll probablly start calling as it hits what he thinks is breeding season or if he thinks there is another male about, mine call randomly when they hear the TV and think its another male lmfao, and awaiting pics, always like the tokay and set up pics, gives me ideas for prospective vivs. 


Poddy said:


> ive just won a bid on ebay for my tokays brand new home.
> glass exo terra vivarium 45x45x60. with rock background, heat mat and twin lighting canopy. all for an amazing £40.
> i just have to go to preston to collect it which is an easy enough journey. shouldnt take longer than an hour. im absolutely chuffed to bits ha ha. wot a bargain. my little tokay will love it.:2thumb:


 jammy get, i could do with a bargain like that lol,


----------



## Poddy

i just got lucky i guess. that was the only decent looking viv on ebay and it just happend to be the right size. im glad i checked though because i was going to order 1 from elsewere about 10 mins b4 which would have cost about £100 with the canopy. so im a very happy shopper ha ha. and heres a few pics of the lucky little guy whos gunna be living there.

Echo
































DONT COME ANY CLOSER OR IM GUNNA EAT U ALIVE. HA HA


----------



## Poddy

i just got lucky i guess. that was the only decent looking viv on ebay and it just happend to be the right size. im glad i checked though because i was going to order 1 from elsewere about 10 mins b4 which would have cost about £100 with the canopy. so im a very happy shopper ha ha. and heres a few pics of the lucky little guy whos gunna be living there.

Echo

































DONT COME ANY CLOSER OR IM GUNNA EAT U ALIVE. HA HA


----------



## ginnerone

Poddy said:


> i just got lucky i guess. that was the only decent looking viv on ebay and it just happend to be the right size. im glad i checked though because i was going to order 1 from elsewere about 10 mins b4 which would have cost about £100 with the canopy. so im a very happy shopper ha ha. and heres a few pics of the lucky little guy whos gunna be living there.
> 
> Echo
> image
> 
> image
> image
> image
> DONT COME ANY CLOSER OR IM GUNNA EAT U ALIVE. HA HA


 awesome little guy, he looks like he's comming into shed too so he'll be mega pi**ed at ya lol, make sue you put a thicker layer of substrate in the new viv though as that looks way to shallow and you can see the floor, it wants to be about 1-2" thick really so it helps with the humidity and stuff.


----------



## TBreptiles

*hi*

yay im getting 2 cb tokays next friday

part exchange

baby corn + 50

cant wait 

wot size viv should i put i have a cube exo but got my bigger viv 2


----------



## ginnerone

TBreptiles said:


> yay im getting 2 cb tokays next friday
> 
> part exchange
> 
> baby corn + 50
> 
> cant wait
> 
> wot size viv should i put i have a cube exo but got my bigger viv 2


how old are they?
a cube is no good as they need hight, one would fit in an exo-terra 45x45x60 but two would need about 2ftx18"x3ft high really, you could probably get a trio in there at a push. if they're young or babies you would get them in a 45 x 45 x 60 till they get bigger.

OH and well done on your new aquisition, cb are usually hard to find.


----------



## TBreptiles

*yh*

onessemi tame others not got from tc reptiles 

i got a 50 gallon or l rub spare


----------



## ginnerone

TBreptiles said:


> onessemi tame others not got from tc reptiles
> 
> i got a 50 gallon or l rub spare


 Cool, i don't do RUB's so i don't know how big that is lol but well done if you got CB but a semi tame is a real find, i don't think i would have let that go TBH if it was mine but then i am greedy lol.


----------



## TBreptiles

*hi*

its a pet shop in staines


----------



## ginnerone

TBreptiles said:


> its a pet shop in staines


 abit far for me to have snapped em up lol but well done on your find mate.


----------



## ginnerone

bored so i did a retro tokay viv lol


----------



## Nic B-C

Heres a couple of pics from lad who I got my last pair from these are the dopiest tamest Tokays you will probably ever see..


----------



## ginnerone

Nic B-C said:


> Heres a couple of pics from lad who I got my last pair from these are the dopiest tamest Tokays you will probably ever see..
> 
> 
> image
> image


 they're stunning tokays mate, cute little buggers


----------



## Yazyaz1

TBreptiles said:


> its a pet shop in staines


east staines massiv!

i want a tokay lol, would they fit in a 2ft by 1 1/2ft by 1 1/2ft?
(LxWxH)


----------



## ginnerone

Yazyaz1 said:


> east staines massiv!
> 
> i want a tokay lol, would they fit in a 2ft by 1 1/2ft by 1 1/2ft?
> (LxWxH)


 no i'm afraid not, they are arboreal so need hight over length, a good size viv for 1 or a pair is 2ft long x 3ft hight x 18inch deep.


----------



## Yazyaz1

ginnerone said:


> no i'm afraid not, they are arboreal so need hight over length, a good size viv for 1 or a pair is 2ft long x 3ft hight x 18inch deep.


ah ok, have read care sheets and stuff, and was wondering, could they be housed with pet rocks? and a care sheet i read says that dubia roaches could be fed as a staple, is this true?


----------



## ginnerone

Yazyaz1 said:


> ah ok, have read care sheets and stuff, and was wondering, could they be housed with pet rocks? and a care sheet i read says that dubia roaches could be fed as a staple, is this true?


yep they can be fed roaches as a staple and yes, they can live with pet rocks, there has not been any issues of aggression shown to pet rocks in my experience, infact they always cuddle lmfao.


----------



## Yazyaz1

ginnerone said:


> yep they can be fed roaches as a staple and yes, they can live with pet rocks, there has not been any issues of aggression shown to pet rocks in my experience, infact they always cuddle lmfao.


PMSL, do you know any private breeders which sell tokays, and pet rocks?


----------



## ginnerone

Yazyaz1 said:


> PMSL, do you know any private breeders which sell tokays, and pet rocks?


lol not sure about the pet rocks but depending on where you are i can get hold of CB babies most of the time when i haven't got any, which i haven't at the moment and there is a bit of a waiting list for rocky offspring at the moment lmfao, i can get you a CB baby male now though, waterboy may have some babies ready too?
*awaits his confirmation*


----------



## Yazyaz1

ginnerone said:


> lol not sure about the pet rocks but depending on where you are i can get hold of CB babies most of the time when i haven't got any, which i haven't at the moment and there is a bit of a waiting list for rocky offspring at the moment lmfao, i can get you a CB baby male now though, waterboy may have some babies ready too?
> *awaits his confirmation*


lol, my birthdays in 3 days, so ill probs b able to get a exo terra, how much would weekly upkeep cost? and how much would the tokay cost itself? thanks again, ill guess i might try the tokay with diamond, my pet rock now


----------



## ginnerone

Yazyaz1 said:


> lol, my birthdays in 3 days, so ill probs b able to get a exo terra, how much would weekly upkeep cost? and how much would the tokay cost itself? thanks again, ill guess i might try the tokay with diamond, my pet rock now


lol upkeep is very low TBH, a box of black crix last an adult trio set up about 4-5 days and for a CB Babt your looking around the 35-40 mark. WC are a hell of a lot cheaper but less desirable TBH and would always go for CB wherever possible.


----------



## Yazyaz1

ginnerone said:


> lol upkeep is very low TBH, a box of black crix last an adult trio set up about 4-5 days and for a CB Babt your looking around the 35-40 mark. WC are a hell of a lot cheaper but less desirable TBH and would always go for CB wherever possible.


yea i was thinking about CB, my leo is, and ive seen wild caught animals, and i dont want to support that, how much would a suitable exo terra cost? i already have matts and stats, so that shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## ginnerone

Yazyaz1 said:


> yea i was thinking about CB, my leo is, and ive seen wild caught animals, and i dont want to support that, how much would a suitable exo terra cost? i already have matts and stats, so that shouldnt be a problem.


 you would need an exo-terra 45 x 45 x 60 for 1 and they are 66.40 with free delivery too from netpetshop.co.uk, bargain.


----------



## Yazyaz1

ginnerone said:


> you would need an exo-terra 45 x 45 x 60 for 1 and they are 66.40 with free delivery too from netpetshop.co.uk, bargain.


ok, thanks, time to save up


----------



## ginnerone

no probs mate, where u based?


----------



## Whosthedaddy

See my first Tokay today.

It was advertised as 'massive' and was a good 10" lond. A huge head and big eyes just stuck to the glass so couldn't see its fine blue and orange colours but he* was impressive.

£60?

I'd pay that for a beast like that but may be a little steep in some eyes?

They also had, not that I could see any in the viv, 'green Tokays'?






* I say male, it looked like it had some spurs near its vent so I out 2 and 2 together.


----------



## Yazyaz1

ginnerone said:


> no probs mate, where u based?


Denmead, Portsmouth so southern hampshire.


----------



## ginnerone

Whosthedaddy said:


> See my first Tokay today.
> 
> It was advertised as 'massive' and was a good 10" lond. A huge head and big eyes just stuck to the glass so couldn't see its fine blue and orange colours but he* was impressive.
> 
> £60?
> 
> I'd pay that for a beast like that but may be a little steep in some eyes?
> 
> They also had, not that I could see any in the viv, 'green Tokays'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I say male, it looked like it had some spurs near its vent so I out 2 and 2 together.


 yeah there is some morphs around but they are usually very expensive, its probably just a normal with a greenish blue rather than the normal light blue. 60 quid is quite steep but if its CB and used to people going in the viv its not too bad i suppose, plus if it's used to people going in the viv then chances are it will be alot easier to tame.


Yazyaz1 said:


> Denmead, Portsmouth so southern hampshire.


 quite far then lol (from me anyway lol)


----------



## Yazyaz1

ginnerone said:


> yeah there is some morphs around but they are usually very expensive, its probably just a normal with a greenish blue rather than the normal light blue. 60 quid is quite steep but if its CB and used to people going in the viv its not too bad i suppose, plus if it's used to people going in the viv then chances are it will be alot easier to tame.
> 
> quite far then lol (from me anyway lol)


were are you based?


----------



## ginnerone

Yazyaz1 said:


> were are you based?


 South yorkshire lol., god's county


----------



## Yazyaz1

ginnerone said:


> South yorkshire lol., god's county


lol, sounds like a rave


----------



## ginnerone

Yazyaz1 said:


> lol, sounds like a rave


 lmfao


----------



## ginnerone

who's got the bluest normal Tokays? heres rocky who'e extreamly bright blue


----------



## TBreptiles

*hi*

im only paying 50 for 2 cb babys

60 step
i paid 25 for 2 wc adults


----------



## ginnerone

yeah WC are around 15 quid each, CB are usually around 35-40 quid each, if you've managed to get 2 CB's for 50 quid well done on your find, pics?


----------



## TBreptiles

*yh*

i will getting them thurs or fri

35 each

but my corn part exchange

50

yay
any one wont a baby cresty 50 with setup


----------



## ginnerone

TBreptiles said:


> i will getting them thurs or fri
> 
> 35 each
> 
> but my corn part exchange
> 
> 50
> 
> yay
> any one wont a baby cresty 50 with setup


 ah i see, yeah 35 sounds about right for CB, awaiting pics on thurs/fri then lol.


----------



## TBreptiles

*yup*

if there at ill see howtame might even sit on my nose

my bosc was the anti crist now shes gods right hand man(woman)


----------



## ginnerone

TBreptiles said:


> if there at ill see howtame might even sit on my nose
> 
> my bosc was the anti crist now shes gods right hand man(woman)


 lol, i wouldn't trust a tokay until you get to know it's personallity as they can and will take chunks out. make sure you get to know it's behaviour and character first, although i do like to see owned pics lmfao.


----------



## ginnerone

new pics of my latest girly, she's dark as she's coming into shed but she's very chilled out now and quite happy being handled, no bites for ages lmfao


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> new pics of my latest girly, she's dark as she's coming into shed but she's very chilled out now and quite happy being handled, no bites for ages lmfao
> image
> image


Dawwwww :mf_dribble:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Dawwwww :mf_dribble:


pretty ain't she awwwww


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> pretty ain't she awwwww


I can see past that dark shed :mf_dribble:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> I can see past that dark shed :mf_dribble:


 lmfao me too lol, just a thought for everyone,
i have just bought a viv for 125 quid and its of awesome quality and it's ideal tokay size 2ft x 3ft x 16" (L.H.D), i bought one to trial and see if its any good (which i think it will be looking at the quality) so if anyone wants one then i will contact my supplier and ask about courier charges. i'll see how it goes and let you all know how good it is.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> lmfao me too lol, just a thought for everyone,
> i have just bought a viv for 125 quid and its of awesome quality and it's ideal tokay size 2ft x 3ft x 16" (L.H.D), i bought one to trial and see if its any good (which i think it will be looking at the quality) so if anyone wants one then i will contact my supplier and ask about courier charges. i'll see how it goes and let you all know how good it is.


Well now you mention it, I was originally going to use exo terra's for both crestie and tokay but I had the revelation to get a custom made viv, going out to ikea on wednesday to get a nice stand then getting 2 viv's custom made, both 40cm (W) 40cm (D) and 90cm (H) one for crestie and the other for the tokay (once rocky gets on with the dirty :lol2 I didn't really feel comfortable putting a tokay that can grow up to 14 inches in a viv 60cm high :lol2: and I thought 'hey while I'm at it I could get a couple of matching viv's to sit side by side' :2thumb:

You must think I am mad :rotfl:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Well now you mention it, I was originally going to use exo terra's for both crestie and tokay but I had the revelation to get a custom made viv, going out to ikea on wednesday to get a nice stand then getting 2 viv's custom made, both 40cm (W) 40cm (D) and 90cm (H) one for crestie and the other for the tokay (once rocky gets on with the dirty :lol2 I didn't really feel comfortable putting a tokay that can grow up to 14 inches in a viv 60cm high :lol2: and I thought 'hey while I'm at it I could get a couple of matching viv's to sit side by side' :2thumb:
> 
> You must think I am mad :rotfl:


lmfao acctually that sound's like a spot on idea mate, it sound fine for the cresty but i would go a little bigger length wise for the Tokay TBH like maybe 60cm but TBH as they can grow to near on the same length as that. i just found these too at paws for thought web site in leeds
http://www.pawsforthoughtpetcentres...e=product_info&cPath=65_66_82&products_id=202 http://www.pawsforthoughtpetcentres...e=product_info&cPath=65_66_82&products_id=202
*Flajavascript:window.close()
t Pack Chameleon Vivariumhttp://www.pawsforthoughtpetcentres...e=product_info&cPath=65_66_82&products_id=202*

24" x 18" x 32" • Quality Wooden Vivarium/Terrarium • Flat packed • Front opening doors with safety glass • Silicone Sealed on the inside. • Fitted with...
*£70.99*


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> lmfao acctually that sound's like a spot on idea mate, it sound fine for the cresty but i would go a little bigger length wise for the Tokay TBH like maybe 60cm but TBH as they can grow to near on the same length as that. i just found these too at paws for thought web site in leeds
> http://www.pawsforthoughtpetcentres...e=product_info&cPath=65_66_82&products_id=202 http://www.pawsforthoughtpetcentres...e=product_info&cPath=65_66_82&products_id=202
> *Flajavascript:window.close()
> t Pack Chameleon Vivariumhttp://www.pawsforthoughtpetcentres...e=product_info&cPath=65_66_82&products_id=202*
> 
> 24" x 18" x 32" • Quality Wooden Vivarium/Terrarium • Flat packed • Front opening doors with safety glass • Silicone Sealed on the inside. • Fitted with...
> *£70.99*


A little bit far :whistling2: I just thought, when rocky does eventually get the idea what should we arrange for pickup? If my calculations are correct the eggs should hatch between 80-100 days (lets call it 90) Im guessing rocky will eventually get on with the dirty in a couple of weeks.... hopefully :lol2: that means that the female should be dropping her first clutch by the end of February, 3 months later its may and they should be beginning to hatch, a few weeks later they are ready to go to new homes..... around mid June..... which also happens to be the reptile breeders meeting at Doncaster..... Good times :2thumb:

You can guess I have been thinking about this way to much :lol2: now tell rocky to get randy  play some love songs


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> A little bit far :whistling2: I just thought, when rocky does eventually get the idea what should we arrange for pickup? If my calculations are correct the eggs should hatch between 80-100 days (lets call it 90) Im guessing rocky will eventually get on with the dirty in a couple of weeks.... hopefully :lol2: that means that the female should be dropping her first clutch by the end of February, 3 months later its may and they should be beginning to hatch, a few weeks later they are ready to go to new homes..... around mid June..... which also happens to be the reptile breeders meeting at Doncaster..... Good times :2thumb:
> 
> You can guess I have been thinking about this way to much :lol2: now tell rocky to get randy  play some love songs


lmfao, i don't know whats wrong with him TBH, he's normaly all over em like a rash, although i think they may both be gravid already tbh so he may have already done the dirty deed, :2thumb:.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> lmfao, i don't know whats wrong with him TBH, he's normaly all over em like a rash, although i think they may both be gravid already tbh so he may have already done the dirty deed, :2thumb:.


Does not compute..... does.....not.....compute O_O :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Does not compute..... does.....not.....compute O_O :lol2:


lol patience patience, his awesome genes will head your way soon lmfao.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> lol patience patience, his awesome genes will head your way soon lmfao.












just because this one :no1: isn't big enough :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Lmfao, i will be hopefully picking their new viv up next week once i have sorted my tokay corner out that is lol, there's plug boards and wires everywhere lmao. so if they are gravid they will hopefully lay in the new viv not sure if rocky's done the dirty 100% as he normaly only has 1 female and it was in a wooden viv whereas for the past 6-8 months he has had exo-terra's and took a bit of getting used to seeing through 3 sides as opposed to just 1 and this time i have given him 2 females to play with so hopefully he's had both, there isn't any visible neck marks on her but they are both getting quite chunky quite fast so fingers crossed they are already up the stick as it were lmfao.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Lmfao, i will be hopefully picking their new viv up next week once i have sorted my tokay corner out that is lol, there's plug boards and wires everywhere lmao. so if they are gravid they will hopefully lay in the new viv not sure if rocky's done the dirty 100% as he normaly only has 1 female and it was in a wooden viv whereas for the past 6-8 months he has had exo-terra's and took a bit of getting used to seeing through 3 sides as opposed to just 1 and this time i have given him 2 females to play with so hopefully he's had both, there isn't any visible neck marks on her but they are both getting quite chunky quite fast so fingers crossed they are already up the stick as it were lmfao.


Fingers crossed :no1:
Just a quick question do you need a reflector when you have the bulb inside the wooden viv (it will have a guard and a stat) and also do you use a dimmer stat on it, and what bulbs do you use, sorry for the sudden barrage of questions but best to get it all right :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Fingers crossed :no1:
> Just a quick question do you need a reflector when you have the bulb inside the wooden viv (it will have a guard and a stat) and also do you use a dimmer stat on it, and what bulbs do you use, sorry for the sudden barrage of questions but best to get it all right :2thumb:


i used a normal bulb with a ceramic dome and gaurd but you can use normal fixtures with a spot bulb and guard and yes a dimming stat is best as it still keeps the light in there albeit dim when reaching temp which makes it easier to give defined photoperiods, i usually just lowwer the wattage to suit the viv so it dosen't dim all the time and don't stay dim for too long either, but either normal bulbs in a reflector dome and guard or a spot bulb and guard as spots have that silver refletor stuff on the inside anyway so it reflects all the light into the intended area, the only time you would need a reflector is if your using normal bulbs really and it's mainly to stop light pollution coming out of the viv TBH, spots are much easier though IMO, the new viv will be getting spot bulbs as it saves space too.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> i used a normal bulb with a ceramic dome and gaurd but you can use normal fixtures with a spot bulb and guard and yes a dimming stat is best as it still keeps the light in there albeit dim when reaching temp which makes it easier to give defined photoperiods, i usually just lowwer the wattage to suit the viv so it dosen't dim all the time and don't stay dim for too long either, but either normal bulbs in a reflector dome and guard or a spot bulb and guard as spots have that silver refletor stuff on the inside anyway so it reflects all the light into the intended area, the only time you would need a reflector is if your using normal bulbs really and it's mainly to stop light pollution coming out of the viv TBH, spots are much easier though IMO, the new viv will be getting spot bulbs as it saves space too.


Thanks :d you always give sound advise :no1: 

I think I will go for reflector bulbs then :2thumb: any particular brand or wattage? And also would I need to but a heat matt and a mat stat for night times? and would I stick it to the side or base? 

Again sorry for the masses of questions as I have always used glass viv's :bash: :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Thanks :d you always give sound advise :no1:
> 
> I think I will go for reflector bulbs then :2thumb: any particular brand or wattage? And also would I need to but a heat matt and a mat stat for night times? and would I stick it to the side or base?
> 
> Again sorry for the masses of questions as I have always used glass viv's :bash: :lol2:


I'll tell you how i did it with my old wooden viv and will be doing it with the back to wood project i'm on with.

2ft x 18" x 3ft (LDH) wooden viv.
60w spot bulb, roof, on a stat set to 90-95 for basking area, probe around 6-8" away from bulb. on timer for photo periods, if the bulb dimms and brightens all the time try a lower wattage bulb for a more constant heat and light scorce:2thumb:. this is based on the viv dimentions above so may need bulb wattages altering to suit viv size.

Heat mat on floor covering half the floor space on stat set to about 75, this keeps good min day temps at substrate level with a thermal gradient running to the top where it should hit about 80-85 and 90-95 under spot.
This will also give brilliant night temps at substrate level and gradually cooling the further up the viv you go so they again keep a thermal gradient.

Place a shallow ceramic bowl of water (approximatly 2/3rds the size of the mat) directly onto the heat mat and souround with substrate, this will give good 65-70% humidity through natural evaporation of the water, you can also use a air pump and line (aquatic supplies) running into the bowl so it gently bubbles, this also helps aid evaporation raising the humidity % a tad, along with 2 daily misting's this will give ideal enviroment for tokays.

Hope this helps mate.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> I'll tell you how i did it with my old wooden viv and will be doing it with the back to wood project i'm on with.
> 
> 2ft x 18" x 3ft (LDH) wooden viv.
> 60w spot bulb, roof, on a stat set to 90-95 for basking area, probe around 6-8" away from bulb. on timer for photo periods, if the bulb dimms and brightens all the time try a lower wattage bulb for a more constant heat and light scorce:2thumb:. this is based on the viv dimentions above so may need bulb wattages altering to suit viv size.
> 
> Heat mat on floor covering half the floor space on stat set to about 75, this keeps good min day temps at substrate level with a thermal gradient running to the top where it should hit about 80-85 and 90-95 under spot.
> This will also give brilliant night temps at substrate level and gradually cooling the further up the viv you go so they again keep a thermal gradient.
> 
> Place a shallow ceramic bowl of water (approximatly 2/3rds the size of the mat) directly onto the heat mat and souround with substrate, this will give good 65-70% humidity through natural evaporation of the water, you can also use a air pump and line (aquatic supplies) running into the bowl so it gently bubbles, this also helps aid evaporation raising the humidity % a tad, along with 2 daily misting's this will give ideal enviroment for tokays.
> 
> Hope this helps mate.


Very helpful thank you :no1:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Very helpful thank you :no1:


 No-probs mate


----------



## berdie bob

guys whats the names of the plants you have in your vivs? i want some live ones:2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

berdie bob said:


> guys whats the names of the plants you have in your vivs? i want some live ones:2thumb:


if you look a couple of pages back in this thread i listed a few but bear with me and i'll put some more comonly available ones up for ya.
EDIT; here ya go
Spider Plants 
Bromeliads 
Snake Plants (Sanseveria sp.) 
Ficus 
Dwarf Schefflera 
Orchids 
Peperomia 
Ponytail Palms 
African Violets

Pothos is also safe for Tokays as they are non herbivorous but other reps that nibble at the leaves or are likley to take a bite may be harmed by using this plant.


----------



## berdie bob

thanks mate:notworthy:


----------



## ginnerone

No-worries mate.


----------



## spikemu

GINNNERZ !!!! (yes .... i sed ginnerz  ) 

YOU FORGET TO ADD YUCCA PLANT/TREE!!!!!!!


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> GINNNERZ !!!! (yes .... i sed ginnerz  )
> 
> YOU FORGET TO ADD YUCCA PLANT/TREE!!!!!!!


 LOL, sorry hahaha.
Just picked up and set up my new viv, they all seem to like it but i'll be giving them a couple of days to settle into it before i handle em again, unless they get impatient and start hanging around near the door like they do when they wanna come out lol, Pictures on the way.


----------



## ginnerone

here they are in their new 2ft x 3ft x 18", i decided to buy wooden again and keep my favorite breeding trio together permenantly rather than just putting them together for breeding, if they, and me, like the viv and it goes well then i'll be buying another two for the rest of the gang and i'll keep the exo-s as spares for future aquisitions lol and babys.

























Its still a little bare on the back till i get some more ledges and hides attached


----------



## ginnerone

Update on new viv, as i am using a larger heat mat and and a gravel drainage layer covered with 3-4" moss it is getting quite warm so i have had to chenge the bulb from a 60W to a 15w energy saver bulb:gasp:.

The energy saver isn't ideal and it only just reaches the 90*F basking area at about 5" from the bulb on the side wall it will suffice, the temps are keeping at a steady 80*F substrate level and 70*F top left corner and 85-90 in top right hand corner at 5" from bulb so all is well in Tokay ville now i have managed to get the lighting right without upsetting the temperature range/gradient, OMG exo-s are so much easier to regulate Temps with lmfao. at least it is sorted now and the Tok's have moved in, there goes the neighbour hood lmfao, for the crix anyway lol.


----------



## spikemu

MAAAAAN ... u shoulda dun a kick arse fake rock bakground  

THAT WOULDA BEEN AWEEEESOMEEEE !!!!  

but its a coolviv tho 



it is sealed ryt???


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> MAAAAAN ... u shoulda dun a kick arse fake rock bakground
> 
> THAT WOULDA BEEN AWEEEESOMEEEE !!!!
> 
> but its a coolviv tho
> 
> 
> 
> it is sealed ryt???


Yeah i bought it ready built as a spetialist high humidity viv (which is why i'm testing it before i do my full collection).
Its got a HUGE, rigid plastic vent at the back running the full length and about 10" deep for awesome ventilation, fully sealed (joined with silicone as well as the screws) and all joints covered with sealant too, it is a lot of viv for little money TBH, should have been about 150 but i got it from my local for 94quid and also to trial it for me and them, if they're awesome which i think they are gonna be TBH he's gonna start stocking them at normal price but i can have a further two 180 for both BARGAIN, i was gonna do a wicked background but if i'm honest i'm gonna make one seperate and take my time with it then re-do the viv once its ready, cos i already have the viv i know i would have rushed the background just to get it running.


----------



## Guest

Couldn't you just seal the inside with pond sealant? wouldn't that make it 100% waterproof :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

Yeah but these are already sealed and ready to rock, plug and play as it were but yeah a normal flat pack viv and some aquarium sealant will do the trick mate if your after a cheaper version, i went for these as the vent is huge too and rigid so it gets good air circulation. they are acctually the perfect viv for Tokays. 2ft x 3ft x 18"deep.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Yeah but these are already sealed and ready to rock, plug and play as it were but yeah a normal flat pack viv and some aquarium sealant will do the trick mate if your after a cheaper version, i went for these as the vent is huge too and rigid so it gets good air circulation. they are acctually the perfect viv for Tokays. 2ft x 3ft x 18"deep.
> image


A step up from the exo's :whistling2: did you put the heatmat on top of the gravel and then cover it with some eco earth?


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> A step up from the exo's :whistling2: did you put the heatmat on top of the gravel and then cover it with some eco earth?


 No, put it under the whole lot, gravel and all, this way it will evapotate the moisture as it seeps through the gravel too so you get the best of both worlds, also i didn't use eco-earth i used moss, it is a step up from an exo in a scence as this way i can keep my fav trio together permenantly rather than just putting them together for breeding, and if it works i shall buy a couple more of the wooden viv's and do the same with all my Tokays and all future tokay aqusitions, of which i may be making shortly as i have seen another cute cb male baby that is of similar size to my recently aquired cb baby female. just need another female then i'll have another trio to breed with next year lol.


----------



## berdie bob

just picked up two baby tokays today i went for 1 but felt sorry for the other one so bought both! i just hope there not both males!! cant wait for them to settle in tho their hiding at the mo had a good bite of me too lol but i wont be laughin when they get bigger! hopefully i can tame them down a bit!


----------



## ginnerone

berdie bob said:


> just picked up two baby tokays today i went for 1 but felt sorry for the other one so bought both! i just hope there not both males!! cant wait for them to settle in tho their hiding at the mo had a good bite of me too lol but i wont be laughin when they get bigger! hopefully i can tame them down a bit!


 LMFAO, awaiting pics then, i also do the, "awww you can't leave one on its own" trick lol.
Do you know how to sex them and what your looking for?
if not i'll post some examples for you so you can have a pop at sexing them yourself.


----------



## ginnerone

Ah well even if you do know i shall post pics for others to use for sexing their Tokays as i'm a nice help helper person lol.

Here is The pre-anal pores of a Female, notice how they look like dimples in the pores.










Here below is a Male, notice how the male has what appears to be waxy secretions/protrusions coming from the same pores.


----------



## berdie bob

ginnerone said:


> LMFAO, awaiting pics then, i also do the, "awww you can't leave one on its own" trick lol.
> Do you know how to sex them and what your looking for?
> if not i'll post some examples for you so you can have a pop at sexing them yourself.


 
mate your so helpful nice one for all the previous advice too! if you can post some examples that would be great i know it has somethin to do with the pores but both are still to young yet! :notworthy:


----------



## berdie bob

am interested in watchin them in the night which is the best bulb to get red/blue?


----------



## ginnerone

berdie bob said:


> mate your so helpful nice one for all the previous advice too! if you can post some examples that would be great i know it has somethin to do with the pores but both are still to young yet! :notworthy:


 No probs mate, if you need owt just ask, They can be done when young using a jewllers loupe but it is only about 70-80% accurate as they could change, about 5-6 mths is the best age to get a more accurate sexing, if you managed to get some very good quality close up pics like the ones i posted above i would be able to do it for ya but it wouldn't be 100% accurate.


----------



## ginnerone

berdie bob said:


> am interested in watchin them in the night which is the best bulb to get red/blue?


Despite the common myth they can see red and blue light although if your using a normal, white light for giving photoperiods then you can use a night glow bulb with very little disturbance and should shed enough light for you to watch them, although beware of the effects it may have on the night time temperature as they do need a 5-10F night temp drop but if your just having it on for an hour or so to watch them it should make much difference, or get a low wattage one. the 15w shouldn't effect them very much if at all.


----------



## berdie bob

cheers mate your a star:2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

berdie bob said:


> cheers mate your a star:2thumb:


 No worries mate.


----------



## Guest

Everything is getting underway :2thumb: just got a nice stand from ikea which the custom made viv will go on top of, selling an exo terra to raise funds along with a load of random stuff, in a month or two I shall hopefully get the viv, then the heating etc, then finally some decor : victory: should be fun week :lol2:

Here is the stand


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Everything is getting underway :2thumb: just got a nice stand from ikea which the custom made viv will go on top of, selling an exo terra to raise funds along with a load of random stuff, in a month or two I shall hopefully get the viv, then the heating etc, then finally some decor : victory: should be fun week :lol2:
> 
> Here is the stand
> image


 Cool mate, is that the one thats gonna house the two 40 cm viv's? i think its gonna look awesome though, a couple of identical vivs side by side on a matching stand.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Cool mate, is that the one thats gonna house the two 40 cm viv's? i think its gonna look awesome though, a couple of identical vivs side by side on a matching stand.


Yep thats the one, I am thinking of having the 2 viv's rack style (sort of attached to each other) and together they will be 80cm (W) 48cm (D) 90cm (H) hopefully making two vivs around 40cm (W) 48cm (D) 90cm (H) I think I spend more on reps than on myself :lol2: I love the stuff from IKEA as they are very strong, I've actually found them a lot stronger than regular viv stands :no1:

EDIT: oh and thanks for mentioning the vent thing as I was wondering exactly what size vent/ no. of vents to have


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Yep thats the one, I am thinking of having the 2 viv's rack style (sort of attached to each other) and together they will be 80cm (W) 48cm (D) 90cm (H) hopefully making two vivs around 40cm (W) 48cm (D) 90cm (H) I think I spend more on reps than on myself :lol2: I love the stuff from IKEA as they are very strong, I've actually found them a lot stronger than regular viv stands :no1:
> 
> EDIT: oh and thanks for mentioning the vent thing as I was wondering exactly what size vent/ no. of vents to have


No probs and that sounds awesome mate, Acctually looking at the size you could possibly get two tokays in there:2thumb:.
The vent is wierd, its made from 2mm thick acrylic so very rigid with hundreds of holes so it is very rigid if they climb on it and briliant for ventilation along with the size, it's full length and about 10" deep i think (i havent acctually mesured it). its absolutly awesome. i find though if you buy the cheap flat packs you can make your own vent by cutting the desired size off the back pannel and covering with some fine aluminium mesh like whats used on exo-terra lids, best place to get it from, of all places, is halfords body shop lol.
*Davids Aluminium Mesh* from Halfords Price £1.89


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> No probs and that sounds awesome mate, Acctually looking at the size you could possibly get two tokays in there:2thumb:.
> The vent is wierd, its made from 2mm thick acrylic so very rigid with hundreds of holes so it is very rigid if they climb on it and briliant for ventilation along with the size, it's full length and about 10" deep i think (i havent acctually mesured it). its absolutly awesome. i find though if you buy the cheap flat packs you can make your own vent by cutting the desired size off the back pannel and covering with some fine aluminium mesh like whats used on exo-terra lids, best place to get it from, of all places, is halfords body shop lol.
> *Davids Aluminium Mesh* from Halfords Price £1.89


Ace :no1: Thanks  the only problem I can see with the metal stuff is that it tends rust (just like friggin exo's :lol2 what about having like a row of vents at the bottom and at the top so that the air circulates? 

Oh and I have been meaning to ask you, what sort of stat do you use for your heatmat? I've been told all sorts :lol2:


----------



## My plague

OK, 92 pages later and I decided to join along seeing as I should be getting one soon! :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Ace :no1: Thanks  the only problem I can see with the metal stuff is that it tends rust (just like friggin exo's :lol2 what about having like a row of vents at the bottom and at the top so that the air circulates?
> 
> Oh and I have been meaning to ask you, what sort of stat do you use for your heatmat? I've been told all sorts :lol2:


It won't rust its aluminium lmfao. most come with two little round vents at the bottom and two at the top, i find leave the bottom ones as they are and cut the top vent into the back pannel, voila. also habistat mat stat are spot on, i have my mat under the substrate and tyhe probe about an inch above and it very rarley turns off (only in hot weather TBH) due to the heat radiation only hitting about 70-75F which is ideal for low temp part of the day time thermal gradient and good high end temps of night time thermal gradients. the stat hasn't turned off scince we had the heatwave last year so it's only a fail safe tbh.


----------



## ginnerone

My plague said:


> OK, 92 pages later and I decided to join along seeing as I should be getting one soon! :2thumb:


 lol did you read it all? it must have taken hours lmfao.


----------



## My plague

ginnerone said:


> lol did you read it all? it must have taken hours lmfao.


 HELL NO! :lol2:


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> It won't rust its aluminium lmfao. most come with two little round vents at the bottom and two at the top, i find leave the bottom ones as they are and cut the top vent into the back pannel, voila. also habistat mat stat are spot on, i have my mat under the substrate and tyhe probe about an inch above and it very rarley turns off (only in hot weather TBH) due to the heat radiation only hitting about 70-75F which is ideal for low temp part of the day time thermal gradient and good high end temps of night time thermal gradients. the stat hasn't turned off scince we had the heatwave last year so it's only a fail safe tbh.


Thanks  they said that the exo's don't rust as they are aluminium... me thinks the guys at exo terra are telling porkys about the true metal used :lol2:



ginnerone said:


> lol did you read it all? it must have taken hours lmfao.


Makes me glad I was here from the beginning :lol2:


----------



## Guest

My plague said:


> HELL NO! :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Thanks  they said that the exo's don't rust as they are aluminium... me thinks the guys at exo terra are telling porkys about the true metal used :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me glad I was here from the beginning :lol2:


 Ha haha i'm glad i was here at the start too lmfao, yeah i think the exo's are just coated in it but this stuff is for car body work and is made to ensure it don't rust with it going on your car lol.


----------



## My plague

Crestie Chris said:


>


LOL!
I LOVE SCRUBS!!:lol2:


----------



## Guest

My plague said:


> LOL!
> I LOVE SCRUBS!!:lol2:


:no1: :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Lmfao it is awesome.
Here is Dr cox answering anyone who thinks Tokays are pants.
YouTube - Dr Cox - Wrong Wrong Wrong Wrong


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Lmfao it is awesome.
> Here is Dr cox answering anyone who thinks Tokays are pants.
> YouTube - Dr Cox - Wrong Wrong Wrong Wrong


Heres Dr Cox when someone thinks tokays are inferior 





Dr Cox FTW :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Heres Dr Cox when someone thinks tokays are inferior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Cox FTW :2thumb:


 :roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## My plague

ginnerone said:


> Lmfao it is awesome.
> Here is Dr cox answering anyone who thinks Tokays are pants.
> YouTube - Dr Cox - Wrong Wrong Wrong Wrong





Crestie Chris said:


> Heres Dr Cox when someone thinks tokays are inferior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Cox FTW :2thumb:


*LOL!*
*Dr cox FTW indeed :no1::no1: *​


----------



## ginnerone

Coxy loves Tokays :2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

HAHA first of all SCRUBS IS AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

second of all .... heres how tamings going ...... as shes always waving her tail like shes gunna throw it at me .... im plying a slightly diff technique .... which is get her to trust glovey before picking her up  ..... this is how close i can now get without being bitten


----------



## ginnerone

Awesome mate, comming along nice, will she let you touch her nose?
try picking her up, she probably bite the glove but then leave your hand in the viv and open your grip and she'll probably sit there for a min or so before she moves, this is a good way of letting her get used to u whilst in the viv as she'll soon realise after a few times that your not gonna hurt her.


----------



## spikemu

yeaaa .... i touched her nose  ... i had one attempt before that ...which she nipped ... but then she ways like ok ..jus do wat u gotta do lol


----------



## My plague

Um, How bad is a tokay bite? :whistling2:

Cause blood? etc


----------



## Guest

My plague said:


> Um, How bad is a tokay bite? :whistling2:
> 
> Cause blood? etc


Well, usually a little nip will definitely draw blood, if however they lock on...... lets just say you will have a nice crater in your hand :lol2: best to wear gloves until tame :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## My plague

Oh and uh, how fast are they 
:2thumb:


----------



## My plague

Crestie Chris said:


> Well, usually a little nip will definitely draw blood, if however they lock on...... lets just say you will have a nice crater in your hand :lol2: best to wear gloves until tame :whistling2: :lol2:


 Ok Cheers :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Well, usually a little nip will definitely draw blood, if however they lock on...... lets just say you will have a nice crater in your hand :lol2: best to wear gloves until tame :whistling2: :lol2:


 they won't draw blood until they get to juvi size, then they will draw quite a lot of blood if they get real mad lol, a big sized adult will make a mess lol, an adult's tag will almost certainly draw blood, and adult's bite will deffinatly draw blood and lots of it, and adult lock on will hurt like hell and if the start to wriggle and pull on your skin to get away they will take a souvenieer with them lol, i have had to have a bit glued back into place before, a 2p sized chunk lmfao although it has very minimal scaring as their teeth as so sharp they make a nice neat job of it LMFAO


----------



## ginnerone

My plague said:


> Oh and uh, how fast are they
> :2thumb:


 like lightening lmfao, tehy will have biten you and legged it again before you have even had time to move your hand lol.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> they won't draw blood until they get to juvi size, then they will draw quite a lot of blood if they get real mad lol, a big sized adult will make a mess lol, an adult's tag will almost certainly draw blood, and adult's bite will deffinatly draw blood and lots of it, and adult lock on will hurt like hell and if the start to wriggle and pull on your skin to get away they will take a souvenieer with them lol, i have had to have a bit glued back into place before, a 2p sized chunk lmfao although it has very minimal scaring as their teeth as so sharp they make a nice neat job of it LMFAO


You could compare them to a crestie bite when they are hatchlings :whistling2: :lol2: did you seriously get it glued back in place :gasp: bet that was an interesting convo at the doc's :blush: 

Quick question (sorry :lol2 what do you use to clean the wounds? rubbing alcohol?


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> You could compare them to a crestie bite when they are hatchlings :whistling2: :lol2: did you seriously get it glued back in place :gasp: bet that was an interesting convo at the doc's :blush:
> 
> Quick question (sorry :lol2 what do you use to clean the wounds? rubbing alcohol?


 LOL when babies they think they are so hard but i feels like sand paper rubbing you as their teeth are so small, as they get bigger they draw more and more blood lol.

Acctually the docs weren't pleased, i used an anti-bac hand gel and sanitizer, hurts like hell mind, then i super glued my own skin back on at the edges to try to stop the bleeding abit, doc's went nuts saying it could get infected etc but it never did and healed a treat thanks to the anti-bac sanitizer gel:2thumb:, i also use this after handling my reps to stop bacteria transfer and stuff and it disapears quite quick., reps don;t seem to mind it either when handling.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> LOL when babies they think they are so hard but i feels like sand paper rubbing you as their teeth are so small, as they get bigger they draw more and more blood lol.
> 
> Acctually the docs weren't pleased, i used an anti-bac hand gel and sanitizer, hurts like hell mind, then i super glued my own skin back on at the edges to try to stop the bleeding abit, doc's went nuts saying it could get infected etc but it never did and healed a treat thanks to the anti-bac sanitizer gel:2thumb:, i also use this after handling my reps to stop bacteria transfer and stuff and it disapears quite quick., reps don;t seem to mind it either when handling.


I think I use the same stuff in between handling I think its from asda :lol2: I didn't know it was any good at cleaning wounds :no1:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> I think I use the same stuff in between handling I think its from asda :lol2: I didn't know it was any good at cleaning wounds :no1:


 Well it's an anti-bac sanitizer and says it kills 99.9% of all known germs and bacteria and stuff, and it worked for me, and it hurt LOADS more than water so it must be good stuff hahaha, i think mines from ASDA too thinking about it lmfao.


----------



## Guest

ASDA FTW :lol2: they do awesome curries as well :no1:

I've heard very good things about this stuff as well F10 Biocare F10 Hand Gel 500ml

I am going to switch over to the F10 disinfectant soon as you don't even have to rinse anything, just wipe dry


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> ASDA FTW :lol2: they do awesome curries as well :no1:
> 
> I've heard very good things about this stuff as well F10 Biocare F10 Hand Gel 500ml
> 
> I am going to switch over to the F10 disinfectant soon as you don't even have to rinse anything, just wipe dry


 Yeah i have a similar stuff made by Beaphar i think it is.


----------



## ginnerone




----------



## My plague

ginnerone said:


> [URL="http://www.ekmpowershop3.com/ekmps/shops/appletonexotic/images/disinfectant[ekm"]225x300[ekm].jpg]image[/URL]


 Lol, I got that stuff.
Need some more though :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

I'm struggling to get it too at the mo, and i aint paying net prices as i was getting it at 2.50 a bottle.


----------



## waterboy

Hi Everyone 
I've been reading a few posts recently and a few people have been after CB Tokay's we have one available here not bred by me but a good friend.
Here's a couple of pic's of s/he basking under a 12%uv 









And a few more, s/he not tame at all lol typical Tokay temperament but calms down abit but from the frown you can tell she's not happy with the photo being taken lol


















Best Regards
Dan


----------



## TBreptiles

*nice*

looks tame to me
how much?
age?
location?
delivery?

get in before ginnerone dose

thanks
toby


----------



## waterboy

looks tame to me: Not tame mate sorry
how much? £35.00
age? Approx 12 weeks
location? Leeds follow link on my sig
delivery? no sorry collection only,we only sell to people in person shop policy sorry
Regards
Dan


----------



## ginnerone

waterboy said:


> looks tame to me: Not tame mate sorry
> how much? £35.00
> age? Approx 12 weeks
> location? Leeds follow link on my sig
> delivery? no sorry collection only,we only sell to people in person shop policy sorry
> Regards
> Dan


 You got it in the shop mate?
if so i'll have a drive up on Saturday and have a look, i'll fetch my loupe so i can get a rough idea on sex but if i can talk the Mrs round i'll have him/her.:2thumb:


----------



## waterboy

Yes we have it in the shop it's one of the two you saw last time you visited mate.
Regards
Dan


----------



## ginnerone

waterboy said:


> Yes we have it in the shop it's one of the two you saw last time you visited mate.
> Regards
> Dan


mg: i can't beleive they are still there, they were super cute when i last saw em:mf_dribble:, If i had a spare viv at the time i would have had 1 or both of em, my spare had two rescues in at the time which are well chunky now and in their adult viv's so i now have two spare viv's, ideally i want another baby female to go with my latest aqusition for another breeding trio for next year but i still havent got a male for her either so if i can talk the OH round i'll probably have him/her. if its male i will still need another CB female of approximatly same age/size so yet more purchases lol.


----------



## TBreptiles

*yay*

i got my 2 babys today so cute

pics later waiting for laptop

so cute ones 4" 

other 7-8"

bit bigger

not handled them yet might later

lol cant get to leeds ginnerone all urs.


----------



## ginnerone

TBreptiles said:


> i got my 2 babys today so cute
> 
> pics later waiting for laptop
> 
> so cute ones 4"
> 
> other 7-8"
> 
> bit bigger
> 
> not handled them yet might later
> 
> lol cant get to leeds ginnerone all urs.


i would leave them for a couple of weeks to make sure they have settled in properly as they will be stressed due to the move and attempting to handle will stress them further, also make sure you get all the req'd health checks done.


----------



## forteh

Cant believe how blue snuffles is now  Before it was only occasionally he would be anything other than grey with dark orange/brown spots, now he's constantly the background colour of the forums with bright orange spots yay 

Dont know whether its the light cycle Ive introduced or what, changed quite alot at once so cant pin it down to one thing; hes really chilled though, doesnt even croak at me when I manhandle him from the viv (assuming I can get him to let go of whatever he's holding onto!).

In other news, due to unforeseen circumstances I can no longer afford to get the setup for the girly tokay so wont be getting her now. Later on in the year perhaps.


----------



## gav15

Hey, just saw rocky in practical rep magazine!! Should've got pic of the month!!


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> Cant believe how blue snuffles is now  Before it was only occasionally he would be anything other than grey with dark orange/brown spots, now he's constantly the background colour of the forums with bright orange spots yay
> 
> Dont know whether its the light cycle Ive introduced or what, changed quite alot at once so cant pin it down to one thing; hes really chilled though, doesnt even croak at me when I manhandle him from the viv (assuming I can get him to let go of whatever he's holding onto!).
> 
> In other news, due to unforeseen circumstances I can no longer afford to get the setup for the girly tokay so wont be getting her now. Later on in the year perhaps.


Awesome, i'm glad he's chilled right down and showing his natural blue more often, i just got one of my rescue females showing her true blue after it has taken me 4 months to get her fattened up and settled in, she was in hell of a state but she's awesome now, awaiting pics of snuffles awesome new clothes lmfao. 
Shame, Hey maybe towards the end of the year you'll get a nice female companion for snuffles.



gav15 said:


> Hey, just saw rocky in practical rep magazine!! Should've got pic of the month!!


 Yeah, cheers mate, they picked yet another leo LMFAO, a Tokay WILL win one day lol. Thanks for your comments though, cheers mate.


----------



## TheDoctor

I have currently beaten a hasty retreat whilst I let both parties concerned calm down before I attempt to clean the viv - again - I have a clear bite mark through 2 pairs of gloves.......

Tokay's anyone !

Lee


----------



## TheDoctor

I have now managed to isolate both of the little blighters in a smaller tank whilst I am giving the viv a good clean - I have noticed this damage on the underside of the females foot - it looks partially damaged and from what I can tell looks bruised?

Any ideas folks?

PictureTrail: Online Photo Sharing, Social Network, Image Hosting, Online Photo Albums

Lee


----------



## ginnerone

TheDoctor said:


> I have currently beaten a hasty retreat whilst I let both parties concerned calm down before I attempt to clean the viv - again - I have a clear bite mark through 2 pairs of gloves.......
> 
> Tokay's anyone !
> 
> Lee


 LOL, it is all due to stress mate, they will be EXTREAMLY deffensive and aggressive due to the move ETC and by the condition they have been kept in by the sounds of your PM., once it has been cleaned and sterilised and they have a new perfect home they will SLOWLY start to settle and chill a little bit. 


TheDoctor said:


> I have now managed to isolate both of the little blighters in a smaller tank whilst I am giving the viv a good clean - I have noticed this damage on the underside of the females foot - it looks partially damaged and from what I can tell looks bruised?
> 
> Any ideas folks?
> 
> PictureTrail: Online Photo Sharing, Social Network, Image Hosting, Online Photo Albums
> 
> Lee


It looks like a bite mark, could be one of Three main reasons

1 - over excited/getting annoyed during shedding when clearing shed from toes
2 - are they sexed? if they are both males they will attack each other, also some female will take a disliking to eachother over hides and feeding territory.
3 - is there any metal meshing on the sides, the roof would be fine but if it's on the sides they can damage their feet easily on metal meshing.


----------



## TheDoctor

ginnerone said:


> LOL, it is all due to stress mate, they will be EXTREAMLY deffensive and aggressive due to the move ETC and by the condition they have been kept in by the sounds of your PM., once it has been cleaned and sterilised and they have a new perfect home they will SLOWLY start to settle and chill a little bit.
> 
> It looks like a bite mark, could be one of Three main reasons
> 
> 1 - over excited/getting annoyed during shedding when clearing shed from toes
> 2 - are they sexed? if they are both males they will attack each other, also some female will take a disliking to eachother over hides and feeding territory.
> 3 - is there any metal meshing on the sides, the roof would be fine but if it's on the sides they can damage their feet easily on metal meshing.


Hi Ginnerone

They are defo male and female - even for a novice tokay sexer like me, and going by the information on the thread re. pores, you can see the distinct differences. There is only mesh on the roof (exo-terra viv) and I am currently giving the viv the good old spring clean. They seem to spend a lot of time together in one particular corner of the viv, and I have not noticed any aggression or competition over food, but then I only had them on Sunday and have left them to settle in.

I will keep an eye on it and will make an appointment at the vets if anything else occurs - she seems to be able to walk and climb with it fine, but it does look awfully sore.

Lee


----------



## ginnerone

TheDoctor said:


> Hi Ginnerone
> 
> They are defo male and female - even for a novice tokay sexer like me, and going by the information on the thread re. pores, you can see the distinct differences. There is only mesh on the roof (exo-terra viv) and I am currently giving the viv the good old spring clean. They seem to spend a lot of time together in one particular corner of the viv, and I have not noticed any aggression or competition over food, but then I only had them on Sunday and have left them to settle in.
> 
> I will keep an eye on it and will make an appointment at the vets if anything else occurs - she seems to be able to walk and climb with it fine, but it does look awfully sore.
> 
> Lee


Yeah the female will follow the male around and they will huddle for security, make sure you put loads of hides in there big enough for both of em to get in, it's probably just him/her getting annoyed with some stuck shed on its foot and got over excited when trying to bite it off, it's not unheard of.

You'll find if you put loads of hides in there you'll hardly see em but in a couple of weeks they'll start coming out as they get used to the local environment and human traffic in that particular room and settle a little.
if they are in your living room as mine are i find if you turn the light's down or off and just watch TV in a darkened room with just the computer/tv glow i the background they will settle quicker and start coming out earlier.
the comfier they get the earlier they will come out.
all of mine bar 1 (who's still a little shy but handleable) are out all day and all night jumping about and chasing food and stuff. Don't be dishartend by their immidiate mega aggression and attcking rather than just warning, they will calm dowm with time and 99% of em get super aggressive when moving home's and stuff due to stress.


----------



## Guest

Was just mixing up some repashy CGD and noticed that it states its suitable for the genus gekko :yeahright: I wasn't aware of this, to me it sounds like it would be the occasional change, like once a week maybe, what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Was just mixing up some repashy CGD and noticed that it states its suitable for the genus gekko :yeahright: I wasn't aware of this, to me it sounds like it would be the occasional change, like once a week maybe, what are your thoughts on this?


 Yeah it is ok for em and i have offered them it but none have ever eaten it (that ive seen or noticed anyway) they are naturaly inquisitve and will come down and have a look at what it is maybe even lick it to see what it is but then they leave it, never seen them lapping at it like tha crestys do, they just seem to preffer to hunt for their food rather than having it put on a plate for em, they can eat fruit too but never seen any of them touch that either. so in summary, it's ok for them but they won't usually eat it unless very very hungry as they would much rather hunt for food and eat live.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for that :no1: I suppose in future I could always try some fresh melon or mango :lol2: 

*hopes Rocky reads this and gets the idea :whistling2:*


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Thanks for that :no1: I suppose in future I could always try some fresh melon or mango :lol2:
> 
> *hopes Rocky reads this and gets the idea :whistling2:*


 LMFAO, last time i tried him on fruit he came down to see what i had licked it, looked at me and then turned round and walked off, proper comedy moment lmfao, i left some in the vivs and everyone of them just sat at the side of it and picked off the crix that came for a nibble but not one of them ate the fruit, they just got lazy at chasing food lmfao.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> LMFAO, last time i tried him on fruit he came down to see what i had licked it, looked at me and then turned round and walked off, proper comedy moment lmfao, i left some in the vivs and everyone of them just sat at the side of it and picked off the crix that came for a nibble but not one of them ate the fruit, they just got lazy at chasing food lmfao.


:lol2: they are conserving energy


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> :lol2: they are conserving energy


 Conserving energy my arse lol they are dam lazy lol, they soon run about when i chuck food in LMFAO.


----------



## ginnerone

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Guest

The silence of the tokay keepers.... maybe they got eaten :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> The silence of the tokay keepers.... maybe they got eaten :lol2:


 hahaha it was on page 4:gasp:
had to give it a sneaky bump hahaha


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> hahaha it was on page 4:gasp:
> had to give it a sneaky bump hahaha


We need to post random stuff to reach page 100  (it will also prevent it falling off page 1) :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Random tokay hatchling


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Random tokay hatchling
> image


Dawww how cute, I cant post ant tokay pics of my own  c'mon Rocky watch some austin powers and get in the mood :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Dawww how cute, I cant post ant tokay pics of my own  c'mon Rocky watch some austin powers and get in the mood :lol2:


 Random eye lick lol, also playing barry white to rocky now lol


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Random eye lick lol, also playing barry white to rocky now lol
> image


Ahahahaha Im surprised he hasn't got in the mood :lol2: maybe he caught sight of the snow outside and realised you were pulling the wool over his eyes :whistling2:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Ahahahaha Im surprised he hasn't got in the mood :lol2: maybe he caught sight of the snow outside and realised you were pulling the wool over his eyes :whistling2:


 hahaha, i'll shut the blinds lol, as daft as it sounds the outside light hours and stuff could be a problem, maybe i need to move the viv out of site of a window as i normally don't replicate breeding season, they just do it in the spring lol,
Random Tokay fact


----------



## ginnerone

he may have mated with them already as it isn't often you see them copulate TBH
Random tokay eating a snake


----------



## ginnerone

Random Tokay porn


----------



## Guest

So no luck with the barry white then :lol2:

*Random fact on how they actually cling to surfaces:* (A-level chemistry don't fail me now :whistling2

The tiny hairs on their feet exhibit an intermolecular force known as van der waals which involves the electrons in the atom being distorted so that it has a charge, this is opposite to the charge on the surface it is clinging to and as we know from magnets positive and negative charges attract thus the gecko sticks to the surface it is clinging to


----------



## Guest

this pic look familiar?


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> this pic look familiar?
> image


 Feet stick goooood lmfao, its along those line though yeah
check these out, quite a read but very interesting and oooh what a pretty tokay, he look sexactly like Rocky LMFAO
How *Geckos* Stick to Walls
Cabinet of Wonders: *Gecko Feet*: Natural Marvel


----------



## ginnerone

Random hatching tokay


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Random hatching tokay
> [URL=http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbnqGHeShhN2o70M%3Ahttp://www.animalpicturesarchive.com/animal/a5/Tokay_Gecko01-by_John_White.jpg]image[/URL]
> image


Dawww, they look pissed from the word go :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

RANDOM DORIS PHOTO EDIT


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Feet stick goooood lmfao, its along those line though yeah
> check these out, quite a read but very interesting and oooh what a pretty tokay, he look sexactly like Rocky LMFAO
> How *Geckos* Stick to Walls
> Cabinet of Wonders: *Gecko Feet*: Natural Marvel


Good read :2thumb: :no1:


----------



## Guest

spikemu said:


> RANDOM DORIS PHOTO EDIT
> 
> image


Is that a habistat product I be seeing in the background :lol2: nice photo :2thumb:


----------



## Guest

Angry Tokay


----------



## Guest

Ohh look a foot


----------



## Guest

Cmon 100


----------



## spikemu

Crestie Chris said:


> Is that a habistat product I be seeing in the background :lol2: nice photo :2thumb:


 
HEHE ... in deed it iis kind sir ??? 

good or bad ??? lol


----------



## Guest

spikemu said:


> HEHE ... in deed it iis kind sir ???
> 
> good or bad ??? lol


Good 

Edit: Wohooo 100


----------



## ginnerone

LOL sorry i found some awesome pics in the habitat thread of Tokays in their natural environment, hang on i'll post a link, theyre awesome.
also Doris is so pretty, giz her lol


----------



## ginnerone

Hey check these out, the first post is of tokays and their natural environment, not chinese buildings either lmfao
natural habitats.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> LOL sorry i found some awesome pics in the habitat thread of Tokays in their natural environment, hang on i'll post a link, theyre awesome.
> also Doris is so pretty, giz her lol


You missed the magic moment :O tokays set off fireworks at the neighbours cars and ate all the children quoting: "om nom nom"


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> [URL=http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbnsnVs3ANwwPFdM%3Ahttp://photos.weddingbycolor.com/p/000/006/874/m/47342/p/thumbnail/139214.jpg]image[/URL][URL=http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:hbuFhYKipGcn-M%3Ahttp://blogs.families.com/media/100_01.jpg]image[/URL]
> Hey check these out, the first post is of tokays and their natural environment, not chinese buildings either lmfao
> natural habitats.


Awesome thread


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> You missed the magic moment :O tokays set off fireworks at the neighbours cars and ate all the children quoting: "om nom nom"


LMFAO, look at this vid i found of how they catch WC Tokays in thiland for the pet trade, barbaric, no wonder WC are so stressed and aggressive if this is their first contac with humans
EDIT, wrong link try this onehttp://www.reptileforums.co.uk/watch?v=6fB2QWz2uB4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fB2QWz2uB4


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Awesome thread


They look cool don't they


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> LMFAO, look at this vid i found of how they catch WC Tokays in thiland for the pet trade, barbaric, no wonder WC are so stressed and aggressive if this is their first contac with humans
> *Catching a Tokay Gecko* with fishing line


Link doesn't work 

*Edit:* searched it and saw it, my heart sank when he put the brush on its head like that and was holding it up by it head  thats why I am being patient and waiting to get a Rocky baby when I know that it has always been well looked after by someone who knows what they are doing


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Link doesn't work


 i changed it mate try it now.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> i changed it mate try it now.


Thanks : victory:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Thanks : victory:


Yeah its pretty barbaric aint it, and that guy was compasionate:gasp:
they also chuck em in a big box/cage together for shipping and we all know what happens when you get two males in close proximity:devil:


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Yeah its pretty barbaric aint it, and that guy was compasionate:gasp:
> they also chuck em in a big box/cage together for shipping and we all know what happens when you get two males in close proximity:devil:
> image


:gasp:  thats why I won't ever get a WC animal : victory:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> :gasp:  thats why I won't ever get a WC animal : victory:


me neither, TBH i have got a WC female that i rescued a year back and she is still very very twitchy even now, i only have to go near the viv and she growls and barks, bless her she was so thin but very healthy now though:2thumb:


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> me neither, TBH i have got a WC female that i rescued a year back and she is still very very twitchy even now, i only have to go near the viv and she growls and barks, bless her she was so thin but very healthy now though:2thumb:


Thank god you rescued her :2thumb: they are barks of love :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Thank god you rescued her :2thumb: they are barks of love :lol2:


hahaha she's not too bad acctually if you move slowly you can get your hand near her and she has a lazy growl, she keeps her mouth shut and just wines at you LMFAO its so funny, she was in a right state when i got her, she had only been imported 6mths at the time, she was in a 2ft long by 16" high and 16" deep viv, no foliage, and 1 hide on the floor. she was on wood chips that were saturated, it was like porridge, full of dead locusts and poo, i counted about 15 dead locust that were mouldy and 100w bulb on a on/off stat so it kept switching on and off every couple of mins like a disco, i was disgusted and supprised she hadn't died, it took me about 6mths to get her back to health with a few close calls, i though i was gonna loose her a few times, but she's happy now and always blue, eats like a trooper and got a lovely chunky tail too. this is her now, well a couple of months ago anyway when pic was taken lol


----------



## ginnerone

here is a more updated pic of the cute little blighter


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> here is a more updated pic of the cute little blighter
> image


Awwww, I see you have made the conversion to wooden vivs :lol2: 

It's crazy how people can keep them in such states, I saw an ad ages ago for a crestie stating that they were fed on babyfood, bacon, and various other random junk you would find in a kitchen cupboard :bash:


----------



## Garko

the whole wild catching/storage/dying in transit scenario is why it took me so long to get another tokay after my WC ones died - I just couldn't bring myself to support the trade in WC ones by buying another. I now have a CB baby, and in case anyone missed this the first time in this thread, here he is again.....










OK, that was just an excuse to post my picture again - but he is cute isn't he...?


----------



## Guest

Garko said:


> the whole wild catching/storage/dying in transit scenario is why it took me so long to get another tokay after my WC ones died - I just couldn't bring myself to support the trade in WC ones by buying another. I now have a CB baby, and in case anyone missed this the first time in this thread, here he is again.....
> 
> image
> 
> OK, that was just an excuse to post my picture again - but he is cute isn't he...?


Aww love the markings on his head :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

he certainly is mate, what a little stunner:2thumb:, yeah as the links and pics show the WC trade in tokays seems to be extreamly barbaric and harsh as they are aggressive reps so they treat them rough so they don't get bit, thats why i will not buy WC, unless it is in a rescue situation etc but never buy WC from importers or pet stores as it's the pet stores that get them imported, if they don't sell any WC then they'll stop importing them:2thumb:
CB FTW:no1:


----------



## spikemu

doris is cb 

bert is WC/ LTC 

hence the reason i keep bert as wild as poss  .... encouraging hunting and wat not  

doris on the other hand gets the taming  lol


----------



## ginnerone

you got her on bare skin yet or you still being a wuss LMFAO,
OWNED pics req'd lol


----------



## spikemu

lol still bein wuss


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> lol still bein wuss


 hahaha, you need to experience the fury of the ancient torture method known as TOKAY KISS


----------



## spikemu

lol tbh ... i do ... after my first bit ill be fine  lol 

she needs to lock on tpo the glove .... and ill be happy lol i need to feel how bad it is lol


----------



## ginnerone

wait till one of them grabs you good, lmfao, you'll feel nothing like it from another gecko ever lol, and it bleeds for ever lol.


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> wait till one of them grabs you good, lmfao, you'll feel nothing like it from another gecko ever lol, and it bleeds for ever lol.


 
even through the glove ????


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> even through the glove ????


 nah not through the glove hahaha, you still feel the pressure they can apply through the glove which is very supprising and if the gloves are thin and the tok is big you'll get some teeth action lmfao


----------



## spikemu

LOL  

just beren feeding doris ... i was putting the cricket on the glove ... and she was munching them off it  ...... she did even jump onto it at one time  ..... hopefully she'll see that its not any harm to her soon


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> LOL
> 
> just beren feeding doris ... i was putting the cricket on the glove ... and she was munching them off it  ...... she did even jump onto it at one time  ..... hopefully she'll see that its not any harm to her soon


 yeah if she's takeing food off the glove then she's coming along nicley mate, it shouldn't take too long before she realises that everytime the glove comes in she gets food or a stroke and will chill out a bit.


----------



## spikemu

lol fingers crossed  

she didnt seem to mind it toooo much .... u can tell she was kinda not too sure bout it ... but she liked thee food too much to not get it lol


----------



## ginnerone

Just PM'ed you mate LMFAO, this message is funny


----------



## forteh

Just got a video of snuffles hunting crickets! 

Never seen him hunt before so Im pretty happy, excuse the crap quality and rotation, its off my phone and I dont know how to change it:blush:

Cricket Killer!


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> Just got a video of snuffles hunting crickets!
> 
> Never seen him hunt before so Im pretty happy, excuse the crap quality and rotation, its off my phone and I dont know how to change it:blush:
> 
> Cricket Killer!


Awww thats awesome mate:2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

updated pics of rocky settling into his new viv for you all to drool over


----------



## viperd

fat fat lizard :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> updated pics of rocky settling into his new viv for you all to drool over
> image
> image


He is a big boy :mf_dribble: looks like his tail is growing back nicely as well :2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

viperd said:


> fat fat lizard :Na_Na_Na_Na:


ginnerone or rocky :whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ginnerone

viperd said:


> fat fat lizard :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp::gasp::gasp:
HE's NOT FAT, he's healthy and big boned, you my dear are going to be introduced to the furry side of my hand:lol2:


----------



## purple-vixen

ginnerone said:


> updated pics of rocky settling into his new viv for you all to drool over
> image
> image


He needs to lay off the beer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> He is a big boy :mf_dribble: looks like his tail is growing back nicely as well :2thumb:


 yeah coming on nice now, and yeah he's HUGE, still around the 14" mark with the tip missing lol


spikemu said:


> ginnerone or rocky :whistling2:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Cheek LMFAO


----------



## ginnerone

purple-vixen said:


> He needs to lay off the beer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 he's just stocky lol, you have to remember he's a huge 14" and he's got the tip missing off his tail, he's like a jack russel lmfao, i think its cos he's getting lazy in his old age and simply waits for food to pass him rather than chasing it lol.


----------



## Guest

I need to lever myself away from my laptop :lol2: I should be revising chemistry and biology although how to make esters and the carbon cycle aren't the most interesting things :whistling2:


----------



## viperd

spikemu said:


> ginnerone or rocky :whistling2:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lmfao was on about rocky but now u mention it :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

lol ... im worried about his diet >.> 

BEER !!!! ..... im hoping he balances it out with some cider as well .... to get alil bit of fruit in the diet  lol


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> I need to lever myself away from my laptop :lol2: I should be revising chemistry and biology although how to make esters and the carbon cycle aren't the most interesting things :whistling2:


 nah boring, look at more tokay pics woo hoo


----------



## ginnerone

viperd said:


> lmfao was on about rocky but now u mention it :lol2:


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> nah boring, look at more tokay pics woo hoo


Hmmmm......

This.....









or....... this....


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> lol ... im worried about his diet >.>
> 
> BEER !!!! ..... im hoping he balances it out with some cider as well .... to get alil bit of fruit in the diet  lol


 once he's had his mad dog 20/20 he can have some frosty jacks LMFAO
hows that for veriaty


----------



## purple-vixen

ginnerone said:


> he's just stocky lol, you have to remember he's a huge 14" and he's got the tip missing off his tail, he's like a jack russel lmfao, i think its cos he's getting lazy in his old age and simply waits for food to pass him rather than chasing it lol.


Ah fair enough then... Still, double chin dude!!



Crestie Chris said:


> I need to lever myself away from my laptop :lol2: I should be revising chemistry and biology although how to make esters and the carbon cycle aren't the most interesting things :whistling2:


Aye, I got washing up to do, lizards to poke, rabbit to wash, bed to make, ooooh I have mini cokes downstairs woop!!!

<easily distracted> :whistling2:



spikemu said:


> lol ... im worried about his diet >.>
> 
> BEER !!!! ..... im hoping he balances it out with some cider as well .... to get alil bit of fruit in the diet  lol


Good thinking that Batman!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Hmmmm......
> 
> This.....
> image
> 
> or....... this....
> image


 YAWN, Oooohhhh look a Tokay LMFAO


----------



## purple-vixen

That tokay looks like he is having a seizure with the thought of that diagram


----------



## Guest

purple-vixen said:


> Aye, I got washing up to do, lizards to poke, rabbit to wash, bed to make, ooooh I have mini cokes downstairs woop!!!
> 
> <easily distracted> :whistling2:
> :


tell me about it :lol2: damn rabbits why don't they clean their own bums :whistling2:


----------



## Guest

purple-vixen said:


> That tokay looks like he is having a seizure with the thought of that diagram


I think I am having a seizure as well  and thats just the biology, friggen respiration


----------



## viperd

I smell of poo and don't know what i'm talking about


Log in details OWNED 
BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> once he's had his mad dog 20/20 he can have some frosty jacks LMFAO
> hows that for veriaty


HAHA  thats all good .... aslong as every now and then u treat him with a bit of bulmers or JD and coke .... as nature intended  lol



purple-vixen said:


> Good thinking that Batman!!!! :2thumb:


 
CHEERS .....robin ??  
lol


----------



## Guest

viperd said:


> I smell of poo and don't know what i'm talking about
> 
> 
> Log in details OWNED
> BWAHAHAHAHAHA


Aahahhaah :lol2: now that I have quoted it, it is immortalised


----------



## spikemu

viperd said:


> I smell of poo and don't know what i'm talking about
> 
> 
> Log in details OWNED
> BWAHAHAHAHAHA


 
HAHA .... ULTIMATE OWNAGE :no1:


----------



## ginnerone

viperd said:


> I smell of poo and don't know what i'm talking about
> 
> 
> Log in details OWNED
> BWAHAHAHAHAHA


 Bwahahahahahaha BIG OWNED


Crestie Chris said:


> Aahahhaah :lol2: now that I have quoted it, it is immortalised


 Hahaha me too, it shall stay forever


spikemu said:


> HAHA .... ULTIMATE OWNAGE :no1:


 hahahaha best OWNED yet


----------



## Guest

Ooooh fun :eek4:









One out of about 20 mechanisms I need to know for next wednesday


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Ooooh fun :eek4:
> image
> 
> One out of about 20 mechanisms I need to know for next wednesday


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> [URL=http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:IpV476Fpy7kxqM%3Ahttp://topbanana.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/confused.jpg]image[/URL]


:lol2: I can't believe how friggin hard it is :bash: I have seriously considered being a plumber and a builder :2thumb:


----------



## viperd

hhhhmmmm r u boys gonna play nice or have i got bring in the mods lmao


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> :lol2: I can't believe how friggin hard it is :bash: I have seriously considered being a plumber and a builder :2thumb:


 LMFAO, car park attendant?, plenty of fresh air hahaha


----------



## ginnerone

viperd said:


> hhhhmmmm r u boys gonna play nice or have i got bring in the mods lmao


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> LMFAO, car park attendant?, plenty of fresh air hahaha


:lol2: well I do all the DIY at home anyway, problem is I am planning on studying zoology at uni (hopefully) only problem is ....... you get payed feck all, just enough to live  

We play very nice....... honest :whistling2:


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> image


Ahahaha, whats brown and sticky?


----------



## spikemu

crestie chris said:


> ahahaha, whats brown and sticky?


 
monkey playing with honey >.>


----------



## Guest

spikemu said:


> monkey playing with honey >.>


Ahaahaha :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

Crestie Chris said:


> Ahaahaha :lol2:


im green and brown ... and if i fell out the tree id kill u ... wat am i ???


----------



## Guest

spikemu said:


> im green and brown ... and if i fell out the tree id kill u ... wat am i ???


After eights :whistling2:


----------



## Garko

Crestie Chris said:


> Ooooh fun :eek4:
> image
> 
> One out of about 20 mechanisms I need to know for next wednesday


aahhhh.....the joys of electrophilic aromatic substitution.........not that difficult when you know which substituents are ortho,para directing and which ones are meta directing......but tokays are more entertaining....:whistling2:


----------



## spikemu

Crestie Chris said:


> After eights :whistling2:
> image


 
POOL TABLE :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ginnerone

Garko said:


> aahhhh.....the joys of electrophilic aromatic substitution.........not that difficult when you know which substituents are ortho,para directing and which ones are meta directing......but tokays are more entertaining....:whistling2:


 AGREED lmfao


spikemu said:


> POOL TABLE :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 i was just about to say that


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> AGREED lmfao
> 
> i was just about to say that


 
WELL .... in that case .... it was a panda ....... wearing a green hoody


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> WELL .... in that case .... it was a panda ....... wearing a green hoody


 Oh well i wasn't gonna say that :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

haha


----------



## scaleylover

darn my guess was a coconut
although i suppose they tend to be green or brown & that is a far too obvious answer


----------



## ginnerone

scaleylover said:


> darn my guess was a coconut
> although i suppose they tend to be green or brown & that is a far too obvious answer


 hahaha, you can bet it's the most random thing ever so you have to think outside the box on this thread lmfao.


----------



## Guest

MMMM.... I can smell the taters are cooking nicely :mf_dribble:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> MMMM.... I can smell the taters are cooking nicely :mf_dribble:


 woah ya wierdo, i'm having chille and taters for my tea and i really CAN smell em cooking nicley LMFAO.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> woah ya wierdo, i'm having chille and taters for my tea and i really CAN smell em cooking nicley LMFAO.


Ha ha wow.... spooky taters :lol2: they were very nice :2thumb: how were yours?


----------



## ginnerone

grrrrreat, :2thumb:


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> grrrrreat, :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

hahaha turn him blue with orange spots hehehe, and chop his ears off, and give him a freaky eyy, infact stuff it just post tokay pics lmfao


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> hahaha turn him blue with orange spots hehehe, and chop his ears off, and give him a freaky eyy, infact stuff it just post tokay pics lmfao
> image


:rotfl:


----------



## ginnerone




----------



## purple-vixen

I had mashed potatoes for tea! Omnomnom!

And how about a purple Tokay with yellow spots?



ginnerone said:


> image


That's actually the most sensitive thing I've ever seen you post : victory:


----------



## ginnerone

well he does lol, what about a purple tokay with green spots?


----------



## Guest

purple-vixen said:


> I had mashed potatoes for tea! Omnomnom!
> 
> And how about a purple Tokay with yellow spots?
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually the most sensitive thing I've ever seen you post : victory:


Its potato tuesday :2thumb:

I think the most sensitive thing I have seen him post is of a tokay nomming on his finger :lol2:


----------



## purple-vixen

ginnerone said:


> well he does lol, what about a purple tokay with green spots?
> image


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: Can you do me a mini one so i can sig it 



Crestie Chris said:


> Its potato tuesday :2thumb:
> 
> I think the most sensitive thing I have seen him post is of a tokay nomming on his finger :lol2:


HA! That's gotta be funny!


----------



## ginnerone

just for purple-vixen


----------



## purple-vixen

ginnerone said:


> just for purple-vixen
> image
> image


Oh I am so sigging them!!!! FANQ! :flrt:


----------



## ginnerone

LMFAO, thats odd ball, shes got two different colour eyes, but she still aint as cool as my toks lmfao


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> LMFAO, thats odd ball, shes got two different colour eyes, but she still aint as cool as my toks lmfao


Love the name


----------



## ginnerone

hahaha, well she is odd lol


----------



## ginnerone

more viv decoration for my vivs lol
pics uploading now


----------



## Guest

Nice :2thumb: Some of those plants look real :no1: but I don't see the tokayasaurus :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Nice :2thumb: Some of those plants look real :no1: but I don't see the tokayasaurus :lol2:


 Haha he was on my shoulder directing the camera lol, the other two were cuddling in the top corner under a vine awwwww


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Haha he was on my shoulder directing the camera lol, the other two were cuddling in the top corner under a vine awwwww


Awww :flrt:


----------



## ginnerone

lol cute little buggers


----------



## Guest

OMGQWERTYBBQ tokays FTW :whistling2: 

bumpage to the max :gasp:


----------



## ginnerone

take note of the tokay love people or i'll set em on ya lol


----------



## TheDoctor

I think this thread is getting a tad militant for my liking....mind you, they do say that owners resemble their pets :lol2:

Lee


----------



## ginnerone

TheDoctor said:


> I think this thread is getting a tad militant for my liking....mind you, they do say that owners resemble their pets :lol2:
> 
> Lee


hahaha i have acctually gone blue with orange spots lol


----------



## Garko

you lookin' at me ?


----------



## Guest

Garko said:


> image
> 
> you lookin' at me ?


Awwwwww :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

Garko said:


> image
> 
> you lookin' at me ?


 I'm looking at him, GIMME GIMME GIMME,

Oh yeah and i forgot to tell ya chris, rocky is in the mood, woo hoo, he's been calling all day, it may be because he can smell the new female in the room but TBH he walked in between morpheus and chomp'a'licious and started calling in his barry white style voice lmfao


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> I'm looking at him, GIMME GIMME GIMME,
> 
> Oh yeah and i forgot to tell ya chris, rocky is in the mood, woo hoo, he's been calling all day, it may be because he can smell the new female in the room but TBH he walked in between morpheus and chomp'a'licious and started calling in his barry white style voice lmfao


:notworthy: :notworthy: :2thumb: :no1: :notworthy: 

I would like to hear his barry white cover :whistling2: :lol2:

hahahah chomp'a'licious is an awesome name :no1:


----------



## ginnerone

Garko said:


> image
> 
> you lookin' at me ?





Crestie Chris said:


> :notworthy: :notworthy: :2thumb: :no1: :notworthy:
> 
> I would like to hear his barry white cover :whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> hahahah chomp'a'licious is an awesome name :no1:


 Hahaha if i can get my phone out quick enough i'll get a video of him next time he does it lol.
i started out calling morph, morpheus cos people kept thinking she was an acctual morph not a normal called morph like off tony hearts playdough charactercos she sounds like morph when she barks lol
But then chomp got the mardy on cos she wanted a posh name too so now she is chomp'a'licious LMFAO,
Rocky likes the simple life, chill, eat, chill some more, get his freak on, eat then back to chillin. others don't seem to mind although smurf is too small to care i think lol. nibbles is named due to her 'don't care DO bite' attitude so she ain't bothered either.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Hahaha if i can get my phone out quick enough i'll get a video of him next time he does it lol.
> i started out calling morph, morpheus cos people kept thinking she was an acctual morph not a normal called morph like off tony hearts playdough character[URL=http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:S8pUUZ4pj0QP9M:http://to55er.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/morph_180.jpg]image[/URL]cos she sounds like morph when she barks lol
> But then chomp got the mardy on cos she wanted a posh name too so now she is chomp'a'licious LMFAO,
> Rocky likes the simple life, chill, eat, chill some more, get his freak on, eat then back to chillin. others don't seem to mind although smurf is too small to care i think lol. nibbles is named due to her 'don't care DO bite' attitude so she ain't bothered either.


Hahah, I am imagining morph with the sound from this dubbed over :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

honest she sounds just like morph, LMFAO, well she did when i first got her and she was a bit smaller lol.
she don't growl much latley as she's tame but has had a little grumpy attitude on her the last week or so, SO im hoping she gravid as she's chunked up a bit too recently. good signs:2thumb:


----------



## Guest

Now from looking at that video I have discovered this, just ROFL :lol2:










I'm in stitches, gotta love Aardman :no1:


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> honest she sounds just like morph, LMFAO, well she did when i first got her and she was a bit smaller lol.
> she don't growl much latley as she's tame but has had a little grumpy attitude on her the last week or so, SO im hoping she gravid as she's chunked up a bit too recently. good signs:2thumb:


Good signs indeed :no1:


----------



## ginnerone

Bwahahahahahaha the whistling one is brilliant hahaha.
Just got some more pics of baby smurf, she is really nice now and only 6-8" nose to tail awwwww, she loves her twinings tea box hahahah.
pics a bit rubbish cos i used my phone to grab a quick snap rather than the camera but you can see her colour brilliantly. looks abit cloudy, maybe some camera buff could explain the reason for the cloudy look.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Bwahahahahahaha the whistling one is brilliant hahaha.
> Just got some more pics of baby smurf, she is really nice now and only 6-8" nose to tail awwwww, she loves her twinings tea box hahahah.
> pics a bit rubbish cos i used my phone to grab a quick snap rather than the camera but you can see her colour brilliantly.
> image


Awww she is definitely coming along nicely :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

she's awesome aint she


----------



## forteh

Another couple of snuffles, bluest Ive seen him yet :mf_dribble:




























And just to out-do ginner, nose to nose tokay beeping :gasp:


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> Another couple of snuffles, bluest Ive seen him yet :mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And just to out-do ginner, nose to nose tokay beeping :gasp:
> 
> image


 Hahahaha that is an awesome pic mate, and his blue is real bright now, :2thumb:, i got em all bright blue now apart from nibbles but she's eatting so thats good enough for me. can't wait to see the pics of miss giggles in her new viv once she's settled, heres nibbles in her new home


----------



## scaleylover

Does Mr Snuffles like the taste of nose?


----------



## viperd

wow snuffles look amazing great pics too


----------



## forteh

scaleylover said:


> Does Mr Snuffles like the taste of nose?


Fortunately for me, no


----------



## ginnerone

Hey all, here is a video of the latest No 1 single by

Right said Rocky called Tokay too sexy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoG5ae8W_n4


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Hey all, here is a video of the latest No 1 single by
> 
> Right said Rocky called Tokay too sexy
> 
> YouTube - right said rocky - Tokay too sexy.


Ha ha, love the "I'm to sexy for my TO-KAY" :no1:

Still having a green seizure :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

ANOTHER DAY OF TRYING TO TAME DORIS  .... and she jumped/fell ontomy glove today to get a mealworm .... sat there finished themeal worm and buggered off ... i got a video to show aswell ... its just processing on you toooooobe


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> ANOTHER DAY OF TRYING TO TAME DORIS  .... and she jumped/fell ontomy glove today to get a mealworm .... sat there finished themeal worm and buggered off ... i got a video to show aswell ... its just processing on you toooooobe


 *waiting tapping his fingers on the bench*


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> *waiting tapping his fingers on the bench*


 
lol thats how i feel ... i tink i losted it :| lol


----------



## Guest

spikemu said:


> lol thats how i feel ... i tink i losted it :| lol


----------



## ginnerone

hahahahahaha


----------



## spikemu

its still bladdy processing HOEW LONG DO YA WANNA TAKE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL


----------



## Guest

spikemu said:


> its still bladdy processing HOEW LONG DO YA WANNA TAKE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL


About 6 hours.... enjoy :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

ITS DONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YouTube - taming tokay


----------



## Guest

spikemu said:


> ITS DONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YouTube - taming tokay


EDIT: works  awesome job :no1:


----------



## ginnerone

wicked mate, at least she's not associating the glove with threat or danger, not long now, she'll slow down a little too once she has realised your not gonna restrain/hurt her.
good job so far though dude.


----------



## scaleylover

loving both the utube vids


----------



## spikemu

Cheers peeeeps  

soz bout the moosic in background .... my ipod was on shuffle in the speaker .... didnt relaise my camera done sound xD lol 

as soon as i get my next lot of crickets ... i shall make another video if it goes any better XD lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> Cheers peeeeps
> 
> soz bout the moosic in background .... my ipod was on shuffle in the speaker .... didnt relaise my camera done sound xD lol
> 
> as soon as i get my next lot of crickets ... i shall make another video if it goes any better XD lol


 cool, maybe you could take requestes on some better music LMFAO:lol2:


----------



## spikemu

haha ....wat moosic woyuld u want in the background of the next video ??? lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> haha ....wat moosic woyuld u want in the background of the next video ??? lol


 'Can't touch this' lol:lol2:


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> 'Can't touch this' lol:lol2:


Good choice sir :no1:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Good choice sir :no1:


 thanks, i did think long and hard for a full 60 seconds or so before i came up with that beauty lol:lol2::no1:


----------



## spikemu

AHHHHH ...new video shall be up tonyt .... this timethere was one go ... she jumped onto my hand as soon sas she saw cricket .... nearenough >.> lol


----------



## ginnerone

Cool and the gang, i got one for ya to nosey at too, a couple in fact lol, one of them has got an awesome sound track to it that i found.


----------



## ginnerone

heres the first one
YouTube - Rocky-the movie trailer. DON'T GO IN THE VIV AARRRGGGGHHHHH


----------



## ginnerone

Here is the other one with the most awesome sound track ever
YouTube - Tokay Gecko with gecko soundtrack


----------



## spikemu

lol rocky takes them off the tongssooo nicely ...with a plwease and a thank you lol 

doris snatches with a middle finger nd a F**K OFFF lol


----------



## ginnerone

hahahahaha yeah he's polite lol. all the others do a smash, grab and run lmfao. even the tame ones get way too excited over food lol


----------



## Guest

Awesome vids ginner :no1:


----------



## ginnerone

You uploaded that vid yet spike?
*taps watch*


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Awesome vids ginner :no1:


 you like.
the gecko sound track made me laugh so i used it lol


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> You uploaded that vid yet spike?
> *taps watch*


Careful, last time I did that this happened


----------



## ginnerone

Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## spikemu

HAHA OH SHIT !¬!!!!

i got carried away drawing a 70s dinosaur and ... well i forgot  lol 

ill do it in the morning xD lol


----------



## The T Lord

spikemu said:


> HAHA OH SHIT !¬!!!!
> 
> *i got carried away drawing a 70s dinosaur* and ... well i forgot  lol
> 
> ill do it in the morning xD lol


Wut????? :whistling2:


----------



## spikemu

lol ... never seen a 70s dinosaur ????
living under a rock ???? 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## The T Lord

spikemu said:


> lol ... never seen a 70s dinosaur ????
> living under a rock ????
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:blush: Nope.


----------



## spikemu

OOOO HOW YOUR MISSING OUT !!! 
as an artist ... .heres an acurately detailed drawing of one 












:lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


:blush:


----------



## Guest

spikemu said:


> OOOO HOW YOUR MISSING OUT !!!
> as an artist ... .heres an acurately detailed drawing of one
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:
> 
> 
> :blush:


LOLeth :no1:


----------



## ginnerone

again i say, BWAhahahahahahahahahahaha, what have you been drinking, eatting, smoking (delete as appropriate).


----------



## The T Lord

ginnerone said:


> again i say, BWAhahahahahahahahahahaha, what have you been drinking, eatting, smoking (delete as appropriate).


Or add as appropiate.
Fair enough, it is erm... unique lol.
:lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

AND still no video hahahahahaha.
come on spike get it posted lol


----------



## The T Lord

ginnerone said:


> AND still no video hahahahahaha.
> come on spike get it posted lol


Bahaha.
He's busy smoking stuff and getting GREAT ideas.:lol2::lol2::whistling2:


----------



## spikemu

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH .... erm ... after work .... ...... im workin till 10 so ... sorry but u got a long wait xD lol


----------



## JamesJ

Just a quick question for you Tokay gurus :notworthy:

Ive had Duckie (her bark sounds like a quack) for around 3 months now so she shes about 4 months old. Ive started taming her and I think we are doing very well in the short amount of time ive been handling her.

Now she is still very dark in colour, she still has white baby bands around her tail but her colour/pattern is starting to show through. Ive been wondering if her dark colouring is stress related or still her baby colouring, even when she is unaware I can see her in her viv she is always dark, she does lighten a bit but like the blue is slowly seeping through the black. I thought by now she would be blue and orange most the time is she stressed or just still in the "ugly duckling" stage?

Pictures of handling yesterday and today


----------



## benjo

i nearly had OWNED pics to show today, was cleaning poop out and he went for me, he wasnt quick enough though haha!


----------



## ginnerone

James_and_Hana said:


> Just a quick question for you Tokay gurus :notworthy:
> 
> Ive had Duckie (her bark sounds like a quack) for around 3 months now so she shes about 4 months old. Ive started taming her and I think we are doing very well in the short amount of time ive been handling her.
> 
> Now she is still very dark in colour, she still has white baby bands around her tail but her colour/pattern is starting to show through. Ive been wondering if her dark colouring is stress related or still her baby colouring, even when she is unaware I can see her in her viv she is always dark, she does lighten a bit but like the blue is slowly seeping through the black. I thought by now she would be blue and orange most the time is she stressed or just still in the "ugly duckling" stage?
> 
> Pictures of handling yesterday and today


Don't worry, the dark colouring is not just stress related, they use it as a natural camoflage when they are still quite young, they will eventually realise your not a threat and won't feel the need to camoflage themselfs to the background and will start to lighten up, trust me. they usually take about 2-4 months to lighten up anyway and get used to their surroundings and the human traffic etc etc but it isn't unknown for younget toks to take longer, they usually stay relativly dark till they hit the 6-8 month mark anyway as they are still small and it is a natural camoflage technique. handling seems to be coming on leaps and bounds and seems to be fairly happy being held so i wouldn't worry about it as loing as its eating poo'ing and shedding fine and it's been wormed etc.


----------



## JamesJ

Thanks Ginnerone :2thumb: I did google it but couldnt really find an answer or a growth/development chart in pictures :whip:

I do try to hand feed her when handling but she shows no interest at all :devil: And she still doesnt really like crickets or locust but eats mini mealies like here is no tomorrow shes put on alot of weight :2thumb:

The hardest part of handling is catching her once she is out she is lovely :flrt:


----------



## purple-vixen

OMG this is super cute!!!!!!!

"HI MUM!"










Hope you don't mind me reposting that, but I absolutely loved it, what a gorgeous little tokay!  xXx


----------



## ginnerone

James_and_Hana said:


> Thanks Ginnerone :2thumb: I did google it but couldnt really find an answer or a growth/development chart in pictures :whip:
> 
> I do try to hand feed her when handling but she shows no interest at all :devil: And she still doesnt really like crickets or locust but eats mini mealies like here is no tomorrow shes put on alot of weight :2thumb:
> 
> The hardest part of handling is catching her once she is out she is lovely :flrt:


 Yeah i have one about the same size with the exact smae temperement, a bit noisy and flighty but fine once out. Try black crickets rather than brown and you should notice a significant difference in her feeding habits, they love em like a tramp loves chips.
the best way to guage their eating habits is to check the tail base, i'll post a few examples for you.

This is a very skinny Tokay and would bring cause for concern, possibly need worming









This is an adverage, sub adult Tokay, around adverage weight.









Below is a couple of mine, nice chunky, healthy adult Tokays,
males do get slightly more chunky and bigger too, see the difference in the tail width in comparison to the above pictures,
















hope this helps


----------



## spikemu

DORIS SAYS HI !!!!


----------



## Guest

spikemu said:


> DORIS SAYS HI !!!!
> 
> image


:roll2: allo Doris


----------



## viperd

hi to doris too she looks great cute little bump's lol :flrt:


----------



## Guest

Whats this doing on page 9 :gasp:

Back to the top with you sonny Jim :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Woo Hoo, tokay thread is alive, ITS ALIVE


----------



## Molly75

LOl thought I'd add my 2 free range pest control machines are still down the side of a viv keeping warm togeather they have the option to avoid each over and shed loads of warm areas to choose yet they choose the same place together daily I know just where to find them  

They also managed to break into one lot of the roaches and chow off a load of adults LOL sneaky blighters LOL

Such interesting behaviour these two both were WC and were not adapting to be captive as well as I'd have liked on going free range I have 2 fat colourful gex  

Paula


----------



## ginnerone

Molly75 said:


> LOl thought I'd add my 2 free range pest control machines are still down the side of a viv keeping warm togeather they have the option to avoid each over and shed loads of warm areas to choose yet they choose the same place together daily I know just where to find them
> 
> They also managed to break into one lot of the roaches and chow off a load of adults LOL sneaky blighters LOL
> 
> Such interesting behaviour these two both were WC and were not adapting to be captive as well as I'd have liked on going free range I have 2 fat colourful gex
> 
> Paula


 Yeah i noticed that, they like company rather than being alone, all mine huddle up all the time if one moves the others follow and they stay in a little tokay gang everywhere lol, advantage is if i need to find em i only have to look for one and the others arent far away, although mine are all in vivs.


----------



## forteh

Training miss giggles up to the glove 

YouTube - Tokay glove training


----------



## Molly75

ginnerone said:


> Yeah i noticed that, they like company rather than being alone, all mine huddle up all the time if one moves the others follow and they stay in a little tokay gang everywhere lol, advantage is if i need to find em i only have to look for one and the others arent far away, although mine are all in vivs.



Aww yeah I noticed this wit the one's in viv's too these giys were ina viv to start but do so much better in the rep loft loose  
They do look smug have smashed into the roaches LOL


----------



## ginnerone

Molly75 said:


> Aww yeah I noticed this wit the one's in viv's too these giys were ina viv to start but do so much better in the rep loft loose
> They do look smug have smashed into the roaches LOL


 like the tok that got the roaches instead of the cat with the cream lol.
i noticed they seem to have a sly smile about em when they got away with something lol


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> Training miss giggles up to the glove
> 
> YouTube - Tokay glove training


 It won't play Forteh, it loads up but don't wanna play.


----------



## forteh

Works fine here :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> Works fine here :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 hang on i'll give it another go, all the other related vids work just not that one, hang on i'll try it again


----------



## ginnerone

Bwahahahahahaha works now lol, ya big jessy, i thought your arm was gonna fall off first time you moved it that quick lol, jees she is really not impressed with being touched is she, nibbles will let me touch here tail and nearly her nose now before she legs it, not much noise from here either.


----------



## Molly75

ginnerone said:


> like the tok that got the roaches instead of the cat with the cream lol.
> i noticed they seem to have a sly smile about em when they got away with something lol



LOl my poor roaches one lot got eaten by two filled dragons on the rampage LOL glad they go back in the viv tok's do have a sneaky smile thats for sure lOL


----------



## forteh

Yeah ok I jumped the first time :blush:
She really is very jumpy bitey, also very, very, vocal. She will stop gaping after a while now and I can stroke under her chin, have also stroked her tail without losing fingers. Wouldnt go near her without gloves yet though


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> Yeah ok I jumped the first time :blush:
> She really is very jumpy bitey, also very, very, vocal. She will stop gaping after a while now and I can stroke under her chin, have also stroked her tail without losing fingers. Wouldnt go near her without gloves yet though


 i don't bother with gloves TBH unless i have to inspect/sex them, i just let them get the bite out of their system and they soon realise your not fased by chomps lol


----------



## forteh

See unfortunately I need my fingers for work, Ive struggled enough not being able to properly bend my right index due to shoulder injury, dont need bits of missing flesh aswell 

Knowing my luck the only bite I get without gloves would probably sever a tendon of something:gasp:


----------



## ginnerone

Molly75 said:


> LOl my poor roaches one lot got eaten by two filled dragons on the rampage LOL glad they go back in the viv tok's do have a sneaky smile thats for sure lOL


 *goes away to find a pic with a cheeky grin*


----------



## ginnerone

forteh said:


> See unfortunately I need my fingers for work, Ive struggled enough not being able to properly bend my right index due to shoulder injury, dont need bits of missing flesh aswell
> 
> Knowing my luck the only bite I get without gloves would probably sever a tendon of something:gasp:


 bwahahahahaha yeah i have that kind of luck TBH, she's not quite bigenough to give a real bad un yet though, maybe a bit of blood and a little skin removal but no deeper, now if snuffles or rocky went nuts, fingers would come off whole lol


----------



## ginnerone

This was take after he legged it out of the viv after a stray crix on the top of his viv and sat on top gloating in his victory, he'd been watching it for ages then when i opened the door to get him out he was like lightening lol, victory smile lol


----------



## Molly75

ginnerone said:


> This was take after he legged it out of the viv after a stray crix on the top of his viv and sat on top gloating in his victory, he'd been watching it for ages then when i opened the door to get him out he was like lightening lol, victory smile lol
> image



aww bless LOL


----------



## ginnerone

Molly75 said:


> aww bless LOL


 lol yeah he was watching it for about an hour, as soon as i opened the dorr, BAM he had it then just sat there all smug looking lol


----------



## viperd

great viv forteh, she's looking great, we've got a little one thats really vocal but she's small and it sounds so cute when she quacks lol !!!


----------



## ginnerone




----------



## viperd

any more tokay love people !!


----------



## forteh

ginnerone said:


> http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu122/viperd_beardies/IMG_1267.jpg


Got a little something on your face there mate, might want to check that out in a mirror 

Held giggles for the first time now, shes still very bitey, almost got through the gloves aswell :gasp:
Gonna take a while if ever!


----------



## ginnerone

WOW she's got some bite on her lol, having said that, i have some gloves slightly thiner than the ones o took to your house and one of my females destroyed them lol, so they deffo have the potential to shred em if they feel that way out lol.
Nice one for holding her though. nibbles will sit on my bare hand but not for long and i can't get her out bare handed quite yet lol.


----------



## Poddy

is it possible for a mod to move this thread to tokay fanatics section? theres an awful lot of good info here. would be a shame if it just dissapeared into the archives lol. 
im not sure if its doable.
just a thought.


----------



## Guest

Poddy said:


> is it possible for a mod to move this thread to tokay fanatics section? theres an awful lot of good info here. would be a shame if it just dissapeared into the archives lol.
> im not sure if its doable.
> just a thought.


No afraid not, its good here though, we shall just keep bumping it with tokay related spam :2thumb: 

spam FTW :2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

:spam1:


----------



## Poddy

agreed. wig wam spam bam.


----------



## ginnerone

put a link to it in the tokay fanatics group, i'd do it my self but i'm well lazy lol.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> put a link to it in the tokay fanatics group, i'd do it my self but i'm well lazy lol.


Done and done :2thumb:


----------



## Molly75

Oh no my free rangers have smashed the mesh off the dubia roaches and chowed a load of my adults again ARRGGHH no wonder they look so healthy LOl they are mean't to eat any escapee's not help themselves LOL

P


----------



## ginnerone

Molly75 said:


> Oh no my free rangers have smashed the mesh off the dubia roaches and chowed a load of my adults again ARRGGHH no wonder they look so healthy LOl they are mean't to eat any escapee's not help themselves LOL
> 
> P


 LMFAO, well atlest you know the toks are eating fine hahahahaha


----------



## ReptileLady

My little one having a chow down on a mealie!


----------



## ginnerone

Awwwwwww


----------



## ReptileLady

Don't be fooled by the cute face! 

He is not too bad actually.. has bitten a couple of times but not held on, prefers to snap then run off. Whereas the other little hardcase will bite and hold onto my finger for as long as she can be bothered :lol2::flrt:


----------



## Guest

ReptileLady said:


> My little one having a chow down on a mealie!
> 
> image


mmm....mmmoolle........MOLE......molymolymolymoly :lol2: sorry couldn't resist :whistling2:


----------



## ginnerone

ReptileLady said:


> Don't be fooled by the cute face!
> 
> He is not too bad actually.. has bitten a couple of times but not held on, prefers to snap then run off. Whereas the other little hardcase will bite and hold onto my finger for as long as she can be bothered :lol2::flrt:


 awwwwww bless its little ard nut socks lol


Crestie Chris said:


> mmm....mmmoolle........MOLE......molymolymolymoly :lol2: sorry couldn't resist :whistling2:


Bwahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Bwahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## spikemu

hey look whos come to say hello again  lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> hey look whos come to say hello again  lol
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


 Your toks are so pretty spike, if you ever sell em i want first refusal.:mf_dribble:


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> Your toks are so pretty spike, if you ever sell em i want first refusal.:mf_dribble:


HAHA thankyou ... unfortunatly .. i myt be having to sell one  ... but that would be bert if i had to ... NOONES GETTING THEIR HANDS ON DORIS !!!!... nd that's doris in the picture xD 

but tbh .... it maybe the trickory of photoshop xD ..... i took the photos through the glass so the colour was off .. so i edited it alil in photroshop xD but yea thats wat she looks like  lol


----------



## ginnerone

she looks like she has some melanistic genes:2thumb:


----------



## scaleylover

Doris is looking awesome


----------



## spikemu

wats melanistic mean ????? 


cheers scaleylover  

shes slowly taming


----------



## Guest

spikemu said:


> wats melanistic mean ?????
> 
> 
> cheers scaleylover
> 
> shes slowly taming


Another tok morph :lol2:

heres a little guide for you :2thumb:

NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - Tokay Geckos


----------



## viperd

awe doris is a little beauty great lookin little tok glad she's coming dsown for you x


----------



## Poddy

all of those morphs are really bloody ugly. 
why would u take a creature that is already quite stunning and make it look so ugly? im not impressed with that at all.

the caramel looks slightly pretty but still nower near the original.


----------



## Guest

Poddy said:


> all of those morphs are really bloody ugly.
> why would u take a creature that is already quite stunning and make it look so ugly? im not impressed with that at all.
> 
> the caramel looks slightly pretty but still nower near the original.


Waits for the look on your face when you find out those other morphs go for £500+ :lol2:


----------



## Poddy

what a shame that is. no1s gunna pay so much for something so ugly. yea ull probly get bitten if u buy a normal tokay but its worth gettin tagged a few times for a beautiful gecko and 470 quid in ur sky rocket lol.


----------



## viperd

first time i've properly looked at these I like the ghost and the caramel, in fact I'd have a caremel but I bet ginnerone won't let me !!



Crestie Chris said:


> Another tok morph :lol2:
> 
> heres a little guide for you :2thumb:
> 
> NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - Tokay Geckos


----------



## Guest

viperd said:


> first time i've properly looked at these I like the ghost and the caramel, in fact I'd have a caremel but I bet ginnerone won't let me !!


If they were more reasonable (about £150 is a fair price) then he might consider it :lol2:


----------



## Poddy

the caramel is the only 1 that id even concider buying but for £500??

NEVER 

the more i look at it ive decided it is quite cute in caramel :flrt:


----------



## ginnerone

Hmmmmm, maybe a blue ghost or a powder blu, i could even be pushed into a blue headed green or a blue green granite but caramel, no no no.


----------



## ginnerone

Poddy said:


> the caramel is the only 1 that id even concider buying but for £500??
> 
> NEVER


 You wish, the caramels are about 700


----------



## ginnerone

most morphs are about 500-850 nowadays:gasp:
you could get one for about 250 at one point


----------



## Poddy

i like the caramel coz it still kinda has the desired tokay patern. the others are pretty ugly in my opinion. but woteva tickles ur tastebuds i guess. 700????? :2wallbang:

does that come taxed and m.o.t'd? with a free rolex watch?


----------



## ginnerone

Poddy said:


> i like the caramel coz it still kinda has the desired tokay patern. the others are pretty ugly in my opinion. but woteva tickles ur tastebuds i guess. 700????? :2wallbang:
> 
> does that come taxed and m.o.t'd? with a free rolex watch?


 afraid not lol.
i don't like morphs that much tbh, i prefer the normals, don't mind a hint of morph, like one of mines is a yellow spot but not acctually a caramel but she's still normal, 
infact; to chris's delight,
it looks like she's looking for a good place to lay.:2thumb:


----------



## Poddy

congrats on that m8. more little skin nibblers on the way lol. i luv it.


----------



## ginnerone

Poddy said:


> congrats on that m8. more little skin nibblers on the way lol. i luv it.


 lol yeah, they have all been sold i think already lol


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> afraid not lol.
> i don't like morphs that much tbh, i prefer the normals, don't mind a hint of morph, like one of mines is a yellow spot but not acctually a caramel but she's still normal,
> infact; to chris's delight,
> it looks like she's looking for a good place to lay.:2thumb:


My ears are burning :lol2: 

Tell her to lay behind the corkbark :2thumb:

If she does you owe me a jelly baby :lol2:


----------



## Poddy

im sure they'll be sum very happy customers. unless u charge £700 ha ha.


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> My ears are burning :lol2:
> 
> Tell her to lay behind the corkbark :2thumb:
> 
> If she does you owe me a jelly baby :lol2:


 hahaha, Lay tube for the win, she better use it, i bought it new this year to try it so she better dam well use it lol


----------



## ginnerone

Poddy said:


> im sure they'll be sum very happy customers. unless u charge £700 ha ha.


 hahaha i don't think i could get away with that one, even though they are rocky ofspring lmfao.
699 maybe


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> hahaha, Lay tube for the win, she better use it, i bought it new this year to try it so she better dam well use it lol


Hahaha why do I have a mental picture of a plastic drainage pipe from BnQ :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Poddy

699 is close enuf. dnt forget my tip for giving u the idea.


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Hahaha why do I have a mental picture of a plastic drainage pipe from BnQ :whistling2: :lol2:


 It looks like it but thiner lol, They like to lay in cork tubes but crix also like cork so i went for this lay tube hoping the crix wouldn't be as keen on it. it was only a couple of quid i suppose. probably gonna be the cork bark though lol


Poddy said:


> 699 is close enuf. dnt forget my tip for giving u the idea.


 LMFAO


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> It looks like it but thiner lol, They like to lay in cork tubes but crix also like cork so i went for this lay tube hoping the crix wouldn't be as keen on it. it was only a couple of quid i suppose. probably gonna be the cork bark though lol


it would be easy to cover the eggs, just put some fine netting over each end :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> it would be easy to cover the eggs, just put some fine netting over each end :2thumb:


 Yeah thats what i do with the cork but its not a pretty site tbh and you can't see the lay tube as i hid it at the back lol.


----------



## benjo

just joined the tokay group, tokays ftw


----------



## spikemu

i joined tokay group now ... my internet kept dying b4  lol


----------



## Poddy

cool more members. well in guys :2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

who has live moss substrate in their viv ???? ... what do you use .... i attempted sphagum moss in doris's viv and it looks pretty pants ... i was hoping for like a nice green coating of it 

ideas ??


----------



## Guest

spikemu said:


> who has live moss substrate in their viv ???? ... what do you use .... i attempted sphagum moss in doris's viv and it looks pretty pants ... i was hoping for like a nice green coating of it
> 
> ideas ??


You can buy live sheets of the stuff, but its a mission to try to keep it alive :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

Crestie Chris said:


> You can buy live sheets of the stuff, but its a mission to try to keep it alive :lol2:


lol yeaaa ifound kyotomoss spores... but aparently tthere rubbish 

so im thinking maybe "*Namiba Terra Forest Moss Pack* 4L " off dartfrog.com


----------



## Guest

Never heard of it :lol2: I got a sheet from pollywog at doncaster last september, I haven't got round to using it yet :whistling2: but no matter what you do it is nearly impossible to keep them going :bash:

If you do find a way please tell us what you did right :2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

Crestie Chris said:


> Never heard of it :lol2: I got a sheet from pollywog at doncaster last september, I haven't got round to using it yet :whistling2: but no matter what you do it is nearly impossible to keep them going :bash:
> 
> If you do find a way please tell us what you did right :2thumb:


i saw a viv on here for a crestie with like a lil pond like thing in with fish in .... alllll in an exo terra viv .... with live moss living in it


----------



## Guest

spikemu said:


> i saw a viv on here for a crestie with like a lil pond like thing in with fish in .... alllll in an exo terra viv .... with live moss living in it


I think I have seen that but it wasn't moss it just looked like moss, it was an aquatic plant of some sort, can't remember the name tough :S 

I bet to the crestie the pond was like a shark infested sea :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

lol i was thinking of kinda doing the same with the tokay viv ... but now i decided against it xD lol 

oo wat about the grasses???? they easy to grow ??

lol im trying to make the viv as planted as poss and as colourful  nd well getting rid of the completely brown substrate with a layer of green nice grass would look pretty good i think  

plus it would be good for the springtails


----------



## ReptileLady

spikemu said:


> i saw a viv on here for a crestie with like a lil pond like thing in with fish in .... alllll in an exo terra viv .... with live moss living in it


I speant a large portion of my day yesterday trying to find that photo again and still no luck! Id love to do something similar and wanted to see how they had done in. I don't remember noticing any mesh over the pond area though which is what Id do to avoid any drowning.

Also been looking in to what fish could live happily in the shallow water and so far have not found many that would be happy in it. I think leopard danios were the top choice for hardy and shallow water.


----------



## Guest

spikemu said:


> lol i was thinking of kinda doing the same with the tokay viv ... but now i decided against it xD lol
> 
> oo wat about the grasses???? they easy to grow ??
> 
> lol im trying to make the viv as planted as poss and as colourful  nd well getting rid of the completely brown substrate with a layer of green nice grass would look pretty good i think
> 
> plus it would be good for the springtails


Hahahah *Imagines a tokay with a mini lawnmower* :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

never really thought of having a living carpet tbh, each to their own but i would imagine it would a fair bit of maintainance to keep on top of.


----------



## Poddy

the pond in the viv sounds like a good idea. would be difficult to get it all set up safely though. will a tokay not eat the fish if he sees them moving about ???


----------



## ginnerone

Poddy said:


> the pond in the viv sounds like a good idea. would be difficult to get it all set up safely though. will a tokay not eat the fish if he sees them moving about ???


 yeah there is a posibility that it will have a pop at them if they come close enough to the surface or it thinks its shallow enough to get in, grab and get out.


----------



## ReptileLady

If I do go through with a mini-pond in any of my vivs there will be a mesh over it to avoid drowning and fish-eating lol


----------



## ginnerone

ReptileLady said:


> If I do go through with a mini-pond in any of my vivs there will be a mesh over it to avoid drowning and fish-eating lol


 lol yeah this would be req'd, although it will be a full time job keeping the water topped up and cleaned/filtered, my viv temps will easily evaporate a pint or two a day out of the huge water bowl.


----------



## ReptileLady

Yeah, alot of people have said that something like that will be very high maintenance. Id most likely do it with a crestie viv and install a waterfall feature so wouldn't have the same problem with evaporation as with a tok viv. :2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

im just thinking ... the "living carpet" idea will make use of the water that goes ito the soil more nd i dunno if it would be tht hi maintenance ...just need trimming once a month or sumin lol  

wat good ( SAFE) plants can i get at homebase ???


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> im just thinking ... the "living carpet" idea will make use of the water that goes ito the soil more nd i dunno if it would be tht hi maintenance ...just need trimming once a month or sumin lol
> 
> wat good ( SAFE) plants can i get at homebase ???


 PASS next question. lol i dunno what home base do tbh, i did put a list of plants up earlier but they were decorative ones, not sure what you could use as a living carpet but i would imagine sphagnum moss would be good if you got it to grow on a peat/soil substrate but they like it wet rather than moist, so you'd need to put a gravel substrate down for dranage first and it would need changing weekly to stop it stagnating. It might be a good idea to look into growing comon or garden 'grass' as a substrate but i'm not sure on the toxicity of it although they are none herbivourus so it shouldn't be an issue, you would need UVB for it to grow though.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> PASS next question. lol i dunno what home base do tbh, i did put a list of plants up earlier but they were decorative ones, not sure what you could use as a living carpet but i would imagine sphagnum moss would be good if you got it to grow on a peat/soil substrate but they like it wet rather than moist, so you'd need to put a gravel substrate down for dranage first and it would need changing weekly to stop it stagnating. It might be a good idea to look into growing comon or garden 'grass' as a substrate but i'm not sure on the toxicity of it although they are none herbivourus so it shouldn't be an issue, you would need UVB for it to grow though.


I think he has been watching too much ground force, next thing he will have decking :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> I think he has been watching too much ground force, next thing he will have decking :whistling2: :lol2:


 maybe a little patio area, some mini tok tables, a huge umberella to get out the sun and a lounger, lmfao


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> maybe a little patio area, some mini tok tables, a huge umberella to get out the sun and a lounger, lmfao


I can see a POTM opportunity here :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> I can see a POTM opportunity here :lol2:


 lmfao, it would look good, apart from my blue peter skillz are shocking lol.


----------



## spikemu

HAHAHA dont be MAD decking ???? 

i want the hole shibang ... swings ..... swimming pool .... watyerfeatures and a corner forvegetables togrow  lol 


i did try sphagum moss in doris's viv ... it looked pants : ( lol
theres weird grass things on dartfrog.com which i was trhinking of getting ... but most are saying on edge of water etc lol 

maybe ill do quite alot of low growing plants  lol tht could work


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> HAHAHA dont be MAD decking ????
> 
> i want the hole shibang ... swings ..... swimming pool .... watyerfeatures and a corner forvegetables togrow  lol
> 
> 
> i did try sphagum moss in doris's viv ... it looked pants : ( lol
> theres weird grass things on dartfrog.com which i was trhinking of getting ... but most are saying on edge of water etc lol
> 
> maybe ill do quite alot of low growing plants  lol tht could work


 edge of water plants would be fine, keep the substrate moisend and they should grow like wild fire.


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> edge of water plants would be fine, keep the substrate moisend and they should grow like wild fire.


im thinking ... surely moss should grow happily in foggerness fog lol .



basicallly .............. if i get a fogger ...... the moss or grass would grow alot better .... ryt ???


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> im thinking ... surely moss should grow happily in foggerness fog lol .
> 
> 
> 
> basicallly .............. if i get a fogger ...... the moss or grass would grow alot better .... ryt ???


 yeah it'll keep it moist enough mate.


----------



## Guest

A la bumptisimo :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> A la bumptisimo :lol2:


 WHOOOOOOOOOSSHH as if by magic, its on page one again lol


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOSSHH as if by magic, its on page one again lol


Thats where all the cool kids hang out :lol2:


----------



## ReptileLady

Where it belongs! 

Lets have some more pics pleeease.. Id look at my own but they're hiding at the back behind a plant and the lil one has made it quite clear she wants to be left alone just now :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone

ReptileLady said:


> Where it belongs!
> 
> Lets have some more pics pleeease.. Id look at my own but they're hiding at the back behind a plant and the lil one has made it quite clear she wants to be left alone just now :lol2:


 lmfao how about some retro toks


----------



## ReptileLady

Awwwww is that Rocky? :flrt:


----------



## ginnerone

ReptileLady said:


> Awwwww is that Rocky? :flrt:


 yeah, they are all of rocky lol, hes a 60's throwback lol


----------



## Guest

Retro stuff :no1:


----------



## spikemu

Doris's new viv is here  

i also went out and bought sum plants  

what u think sooo far ???? 











i know the other two plants are deffo safe but ijust need confirmation on this one ....all the ticket said was foliage plant 










soz bout lousy lighting in pic.... my bedroom light blew up ... im now using a basking bulb attached to a ceramic bulb holder lol ( i live in my own vivarium) 

ive also got bet a tall dracaena  ...... with 2 smaller ones with it  ... hes gunna get more i just wanted a big tree in his  lol


----------



## ginnerone

nice, tis looking good mate


----------



## spikemu

is the plant safde then yea ???


----------



## ginnerone

yeah i'm sure dracena are safe mate, lette me check my list but i'm sure they're ok


----------



## ginnerone

Corn Plant (_Draceneas_ - until they outgrow enclosure)
is this the one your using?


----------



## spikemu

the plant in the pic ???at the front ???? thats not a dracaena is it ????


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> the plant in the pic ???at the front ???? thats not a dracaena is it ????


Oh sorry mate i read your post wrong, i saw dracena in your post and thought you were asking if dracena were safe lol.
is it a type of peacock plant?


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> Oh sorry mate i read your post wrong, i saw dracena in your post and thought you were asking if dracena were safe lol.


 
haha nooooo the one in the frontof the pics ..... it looks pretty coolcoz doris can stand on the leaves .... but i just wanna be 100% sure its safe


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> haha nooooo the one in the frontof the pics ..... it looks pretty coolcoz doris can stand on the leaves .... but i just wanna be 100% sure its safe


i'm not sure mate tbh without a name for it, i'm not great with plants tbh, it looks like what i think is a peacock plant from the leaves shape but i could be way off lol.


----------



## viperd

bump for this thread x


----------



## Poddy

i was wondering if i was to give my tokay some fruit or veg wot would he be most likely to eat and enjoy?


----------



## Guest

Poddy said:


> i was wondering if i was to give my tokay some fruit or veg wot would he be most likely to eat and enjoy?


*Cough Cough* non citrus fruits :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

my tokays ate pinkys for the first time the otherday xD 

they enjoyed it i think .... doris walked around abit just holding it lol


----------



## Guest

spikemu said:


> my tokays ate pinkys for the first time the otherday xD
> 
> they enjoyed it i think .... doris walked around abit just holding it lol


She probably thought it was your finger :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

lol and playing a sick game of " ive got your nose ... ivee got your nose ....o look now ive eatenn it !!! " /..... but ive got your finger  lol


----------



## Guest

spikemu said:


> lol and playing a sick game of " ive got your nose ... ivee got your nose ....o look now ive eatenn it !!! " /..... but ive got your finger  lol


loleth :rotfl:


----------



## Poddy

none citrus fruits?
apples pears pineapples?
has nobody ever tried this? 
they must eat sum sort of fruit in the wild.

im sure there arent always crickets and baby mice
in the tops of trees lolol.


----------



## Guest

Poddy said:


> none citrus fruits?
> apples pears pineapples?
> has nobody ever tried this?
> they must eat sum sort of fruit in the wild.
> 
> im sure there arent always crickets and baby mice
> in the tops of trees lolol.


Pineapples are a big no no :whistling2: 

Yes they are omnivores like cresties, if you want you can just blend some non citrus fruits up like mangoes, pears, grapes, papaya, and a drop of organic honey doesn't go amiss. This is what I do for cresties, blend up some fruit, mix in some CGD and then freeze in ice cube trays. Then just defrost individual cubes :2thumb:


----------



## Poddy

cool thats a great idea chris. i think i'll give that a go. obviously hes still gunna get his daily crickets but i just wanna mix things up. i tried him with morio worms a while bak but he just spat them out. same with pinkies. he took a bite out of it and left the rest on the viv floor lol.


----------



## Yazyaz1

would a tokay be happy in a 2ft wide 3ft high and 18 inches deep enclosure?


----------



## Button12

1 should be fine in there, when i get mine sorted there going in a 3 wide x3 deepx4 high. but i am getting a group.


----------



## Molly75

Note to self do :2thumb:do not expect free range adult tokays to actually be pest control they are smart and raid all the livefood bins expect there to be carnage LOL 

Paula


----------



## Yazyaz1

Molly75 said:


> Note to self do :2thumb:do not expect free range adult tokays to actually be pest control they are smart and raid all the livefood bins expect there to be carnage LOL
> 
> Paula


LMAO
now to wait until i move my cwd into his bigger tank and pass of a new tokay as friendly and 'handleable'


----------



## Ian.g

just picked up a lovely young pair of Tokays today...they are around 5-6in long maybe a smidge more...they are a little slim for my likeing but not overly so...and they are certainly fit and healthy! it was great fun getting them into their enclosure...they have been kept together since very small apparently, but wondered if it would be better for me to split them up?...i have not kept tokays before, so its all new to me with these guys.


----------



## spikemu

Ian.g said:


> just picked up a lovely young pair of Tokays today...they are around 5-6in long maybe a smidge more...they are a little slim for my likeing but not overly so...and they are certainly fit and healthy! it was great fun getting them into their enclosure...they have been kept together since very small apparently, but wondered if it would be better for me to split them up?...i have not kept tokays before, so its all new to me with these guys.


erm if i was you i would split them ...just incase ur not their for when they find out their bothmale ..... blood bath and a half  ..... also even if there not both male ......my male bullied my female when they were in thesameviv ..... but now their seperate ..... she couldnt be happier .... well she could ... and will be when her new viv is finished XD


----------



## ginnerone

yeah as spike said mate, split em up just incase you have 2 males and till you got abit of meat on em. you'll need to get a feceal test done to make sure they havent got any nasties in their system too.


----------



## forteh

Met a new tokay on friday, a friend from london (creepycrumpet on here) acquired a 4month CB male and hes the loveliest thing ever. About 20 seconds of finger association, a single small snap and I had scooped him out and sitting quite happily on my hand 

Lovely little tokay, really chilled and quite happy to sit there, doubt Ill ever get giggles to that state, she's just so bitey


----------



## scaleylover

hello all 

there's a prospective tokay owners asking for your viv pics to give him ideas for doing his setup

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/439655-tokay-setups-plz.html#post5753713


----------



## Ian.g

spikemu said:


> erm if i was you i would split them ...just incase ur not their for when they find out their bothmale ..... blood bath and a half  ..... also even if there not both male ......my male bullied my female when they were in thesameviv ..... but now their seperate ..... she couldnt be happier .... well she could ... and will be when her new viv is finished XD





ginnerone said:


> yeah as spike said mate, split em up just incase you have 2 males and till you got abit of meat on em. you'll need to get a feceal test done to make sure they havent got any nasties in their system too.


Cheers guys, i will leave them until the weekend then split them up...will be fun trying to catch them in there! :devil: lol...and ginnerone i am going to get feacals done just to be safe, but they have apparently been treated, better to be safe though eh...


----------



## ginnerone

Ian.g said:


> Cheers guys, i will leave them until the weekend then split them up...will be fun trying to catch them in there! :devil: lol...and ginnerone i am going to get feacals done just to be safe, but they have apparently been treated, better to be safe though eh...


 yeah, its only about 15 quid i think if you use PALS or one of the other internet ones, best to be safe than sorry although i seen your pics on the picture thread and they look stunning mate and healthy enough at first glance:2thumb:


----------



## aussiesk8

I got hold of a reasonably cheap exo-terra off a person on gumtree the other day and was thinking how much id love to put a Tokay in it but its the 18" cube  If only i could have that itty bitty extra bit of height!!!

Some great pictures on this thread guys 

Andy


----------



## ginnerone

aussiesk8 said:


> I got hold of a reasonably cheap exo-terra off a person on gumtree the other day and was thinking how much id love to put a Tokay in it but its the 18" cube  If only i could have that itty bitty extra bit of height!!!
> 
> Some great pictures on this thread guys
> 
> Andy


 You think those pics are good you should check out the tokay fanatics social group (link in my sig), there are some real beautys in there


----------



## purple-vixen

Mate and I were playing Baldurs Gate on the PS2 Monday night, and I didn't realise the time until I could hear Snuffles calling, and realised looking at the clock, it was 3.30am.. Through 2 closed doors, and the opposite side of our 3 bedroom house! How the neighbours don't complain I will never know..

My mate was like... "What the feck is that?"

Lol.. Tokays...


----------



## ginnerone

purple-vixen said:


> Mate and I were playing Baldurs Gate on the PS2 Monday night, and I didn't realise the time until I could hear Snuffles calling, and realised looking at the clock, it was 3.30am.. Through 2 closed doors, and the opposite side of our 3 bedroom house! How the neighbours don't complain I will never know..
> 
> My mate was like... "What the feck is that?"
> 
> Lol.. Tokays...


 That would have been way funnier if you had been watching a scary film and THEN your mate heard snuffles going for it pavarotti stylie lmfao. Rocky's just been calling again, he's going nuts at the mo, he's had morph and chompaliciouse and now i think nibbles is ovulating and the smells doing his head in, he's like hugh hefner, fee fi fo fum, rocky smells the homones coming from her bum, i'm quite the poet lol.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> That would have been way funnier if you had been watching a scary film and THEN your mate heard snuffles going for it pavarotti stylie lmfao. Rocky's just been calling again, he's going nuts at the mo, he's had morph and chompaliciouse and now i think nibbles is ovulating and the smells doing his head in, he's like hugh hefner, fee fi fo fum, rocky smells the homones coming from her bum, i'm quite the poet lol.


Bwahahahaha :no1:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> Bwahahahaha :no1:


 Bwahahahahaha thats about the limit of my poetic skills i might add, they rest just goes in to crazy funny words lol.

if it don't ryme its not a poem so get over your self, loonatics, next they'll be keeping spiders as pets.


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Bwahahahahaha thats about the limit of my poetic skills i might add, they rest just goes in to crazy funny words lol.
> 
> if it don't ryme its not a poem so get over your self, loonatics, next they'll be keeping spiders as pets.


Soo true :no1:

Good job inverts don't frequent this thread :lol2:


----------



## sailfinman

haha!! very nice ginngerone been along time mainly as i don't have time for the forum due to the sailfins taking every spare min and there f:censor:ing huge now all are 3ft plus haha!and got baby tokays 4of em and i got the tips of my fingers in a jar to prove it lol!


----------



## ginnerone

bwahahahahaha, well i aint been on much either TBH. 

Chris; 
Lmfao



sailfinman said:


> haha!! very nice ginngerone been along time mainly as i don't have time for the forum due to the sailfins taking every spare min and there f:censor:ing huge now all are 3ft plus haha!and got baby tokays 4of em and i got the tips of my fingers in a jar to prove it lol!


----------



## spikemu

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/473366-tokay-viv-stuff-has-finally.html


----------



## Guest

spikemu said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/473366-tokay-viv-stuff-has-finally.html


:2thumb::no1:


----------



## spikemu

im half way through ...i ditched the cork bark idea ... coz ... i dont have siliconlol .....the panels will go on my next viv build XD ...... its helpful as my heat mat needs to go on .... 


a few questions ... will plants climb exo terra backgrounds ?????? 

and .... is this too many plants ???? ...... im wanting to add one last bromeliad (its quite big ... REALLY long leaves) in .... but im not sure if it will be over doing it xD .... 










(i am gunna make a thread with each stage but ... this is work in progress bit lol )


The brom i wanna add is the back left one pic below


----------



## Ian.g

well i just had a little hold of my two...and the "female" is actually pretty calm, a little nip on initial catching but then after that she was fine, i think she will calm down nicely to a handleable adult, the male however...i had forgotten just how hard they can bite! he is only around 6-7in including tail, but left a nice indent on my fingernail and then latched onto my thumb! little sod...you have to admire their tenasity though! he made me bleed and if i am honest it did hurt a little!...i love him even more now :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Molly75

ARRGGHHH now ther've finished up raiding all the live food they've taken a likeing to repashy cherry flavor just found an empty bag on the floor with pad prints all over it :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Rhaccs are not impressed LOl best of all leachus maximus the leachie from hell he makes tokays look swett and lovley : victory:
Paula


----------



## Alfonzo

Hey all

I'm quite interested in the possibility of expanding my hobby - and looking into the possibility of getting a reptile with legs!! :gasp: 

Have always kinda liked tokays, I like the idea of a gecko that is a bit larger and dare I say it...feistier than your standard leopard! 

I was just wondering about housing them and such - I might have a 3x2x2 foot viv becoming available in my reptile room soon. it will be wooden - most people seem to keep tokays in glass exo terras as far as I can tell - are they ok in wooden vivs? and are these dimensions ok for a pair or maybe a 1.2 group? I'm at the very beginning of research here, would just be interested in peoples opinions.

Any help you guys could give would be great.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## ginnerone

hi mate, if its 3ft high then yes that would be fine, i keep trios in 3ft tall x 2ft wide wooden vivs mate, the exo's are ok as a bare minimum for 1 tokay and i do have the big exo's for babies and quarantine etc and they are both fine. The problem with wood is that it needs to be fullyt sealed as they require very high humidity and it knackers the wood up if its not sealed properly.
They are a spectacular lizards mate and much better than any other gecko IMO, and i can speak from experience as i have kept loads of different species of gekco and still have 4 other species and Tokays are still the best lmfao.


----------



## Alfonzo

It's 3ft wide, 2 deep and 2 high. It will be the top viv in a stack of three, and if I go with tokays for it I will be getting he yacht varnish out lol. I'm quite familiar with the problems and precations for high humidity species due to my snake experience. Do you think 2 feet high might be insufficient?

Would love to find a nice cb group, seems to be a few about at he mo, but not always - is it tokay baby time at the moment?


----------



## ginnerone

yeah, most are laying or half way through incubation at the moment so soon to be baby central but CB go very very quickly. i would say it is a bare minimum size for them tbh, you could probably fit 2 tokays in there.
SO yeah you could get two tokays for it but they do need like 70-80% humidity constant so varnish ahoy lmfao. i know of a couple selling WC but can't get hold of CB for love nor money YET but as said it is breeding season, i have got two gravid females but they haven't layed yet.


----------



## Alfonzo

Ok cool, I wouldn't want to be providing substandard conditions for them. I have seen cb 08/09s for sale in 2 places though, don't know how long they'll be there. They seem to be available as wc or ltc almost all year round though?

I'm quite excited by the prospect of lizards in my collection, tis a whole new world though, I'm quite comfy with snakes, this is a different story!


----------



## ginnerone

Ha ha ha yeah, be prepared for lightening speed, 50 razor sharp teeth per jaw and the ability to take chunks off lmfao, worst case scenario though.
Where have you seen the 08 CB's? do they know what sex they are and how much they are?


Alfonzo said:


> Ok cool, I wouldn't want to be providing substandard conditions for them. I have seen cb 08/09s for sale in 2 places though, don't know how long they'll be there. They seem to be available as wc or ltc almost all year round though?
> 
> I'm quite excited by the prospect of lizards in my collection, tis a whole new world though, I'm quite comfy with snakes, this is a different story!


----------



## Guest

What is this doing on page 2 :gasp: 

Page 1 FTW :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

its about time i uploaded the picture of doris's new viv i think  


ill just take a photo nd upload it  

gimme 10 mins lol 

its a workin progress .... im gunna get a fogger etc nd better lighting etc eventuallly


----------



## spikemu

HERE THEY ARE !!!!! 

 









































































(a shedding doris in the background xD )


----------



## Guest

Awesome stuff mate  you have been busy. What sort of plant is that? Some sort of Brom?


----------



## ginnerone

NICE, looks impresive mate:2thumb:


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> NICE, looks impresive mate:2thumb:


Ninja sauce :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

yea the pinkish spikey one is a brom 

CHEEERSFOLKS


----------



## forteh

Weighed miss giggles last night, shes put on 4.4g since I had her about 4-5 weeks ago, up from 41.3 to 45.7 
Still no where near mr snuffles 110g despite being the same physical length!


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Never realised that tokays come in different colours. Seen one or two different ones, yellow spotted and then a plain or patternless? Can't believe the size of their heads?!

Very impressive.


----------



## ginnerone

Whosthedaddy said:


> Never realised that tokays come in different colours. Seen one or two different ones, yellow spotted and then a plain or patternless? Can't believe the size of their heads?!
> 
> Very impressive.


 Yeah you can get morphs in tokays same as any other species, although they are alot dearer and less popular, the yellow and red spot ones are classed as normals though i have both of these and yeah their heads are huge lol.

@Forteh, don't worry mate she's got a few years to catch up on snuffles, they tend to stay fairly slender till they hit 18mths or breed, they they start plumping up quickly.


----------



## cubeykc

do tokays need basking lamp or uv as i came accross this care sheet saying

*Tokay Gecko Care : Heating, Lighting, and Humidity*

Tokay geckos are primarily nocturnal, meaning they are most active at night. They will not require special lighting of any kind such as full spectrum UVA / UVB lights. It probably wouldn't hurt to have it during the daytime, but there is little evidence suggesting it would help. For our purposes an under the tank heating pad covering 1/3rd of the total floor surface area will be more than sufficient. 


Tokay Gecko Care Sheet and Pictures


----------



## ginnerone

cubeykc said:


> do tokays need basking lamp or uv as i came accross this care sheet saying
> 
> *Tokay Gecko Care : Heating, Lighting, and Humidity*
> 
> Tokay geckos are primarily nocturnal, meaning they are most active at night. They will not require special lighting of any kind such as full spectrum UVA / UVB lights. It probably wouldn't hurt to have it during the daytime, but there is little evidence suggesting it would help. For our purposes an under the tank heating pad covering 1/3rd of the total floor surface area will be more than sufficient.
> 
> 
> Tokay Gecko Care Sheet and Pictures


The UV is correct but they do also require a basking light at 90-95*F, this is also for giving deffined photoperiods.


----------



## Tazz

I'm seriously considering a tokay in the near future and was hoping for some advice on the setup - Ive got a mate whos selling his arboreal herptek viv (100cm high) for a very reasonable price. I was wondering whether a tokay would be ok in a plastic viv? Im thinking that unlike a glass viv, it would be a lot harder to provide ledges, stick stuff to the sides etc. Ive only used exo terras in the past but thought a cheap herptek might be worth a go. Any advice appreciated!


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> The UV is correct but they do also require a basking light at 90-95*F, this is also for giving deffined photoperiods.


 
since when have they needed a basking spot ????

mine dont have one ...... welll bert kinda does ... its a end of a branch ryt under the ceramic ....but he never ,.... ever uses it .... EVER ..... nd doris will stick to her heat mat (well the glass tht has the heat mat the other side) for a lil while sumtyms ... but then trundle off elsewhere lol


----------



## Poddy

mine has a rock to bask on under a sunglow lamp which is about 85-90 degrees. he never uses it. sometimes he has a number 2 on it but thats all really.


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> since when have they needed a basking spot ????
> 
> mine dont have one ...... welll bert kinda does ... its a end of a branch ryt under the ceramic ....but he never ,.... ever uses it .... EVER ..... nd doris will stick to her heat mat (well the glass tht has the heat mat the other side) for a lil while sumtyms ... but then trundle off elsewhere lol


WHAT?, they should still be given the option even if they don't use it really, all mine like to bask, they like to lay flat on the wall or branch and chill whilst sun bathing. If your keeping the temps up without then i suppose you can get away with not supplying one (most people don't) but IMO if they are basking on the heatmat side or under the ceramic, even if its only for a few mins then they are looking for somewhere to bask.
they can survive without it and use a simple heatmat but for a natural enviromental set up you should be supplying dim light at least to give photoperiods, plus it helps regulate temps at the top of the viv.


----------



## Ian.g

well my two are doing great! the "male" is growing like a weed and is currently in shed...he is not handleable at all to be honest, he hates it...so i will respect that, the "female" however is very good considering i have only handled her three times so far, she does bark and nip when i initialy get her out...but soon settles, and she is very crafty! she will just sit there all calm and placid, just WAITING for me to be off my guard then she is OFF :lol2:....her colouring is really amazing now, and starting to really show some adult colouring...i really do hope i have got a pair and i can eventually breed them, as a properly tame tokay would be AMAZING! i am deffinately hooked on these guys now! :no1:

a couple of pics of the "female"




























and a cricket that seems to be living forever in the males viv! :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> WHAT?, they should still be given the option even if they don't use it really, all mine like to bask, they like to lay flat on the wall or branch and chill whilst sun bathing. If your keeping the temps up without then i suppose you can get away with not supplying one (most people don't) but IMO if they are basking on the heatmat side or under the ceramic, even if its only for a few mins then they are looking for somewhere to bask.
> they can survive without it and use a simple heatmat but for a natural enviromental set up you should be supplying dim light at least to give photoperiods, plus it helps regulate temps at the top of the viv.


 
NOOOO they all got lights ... u seen that ... they all have UV lights ... but i mean no actual basking spot ..... there never really out until lights go out so then why would you need one ????


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> NOOOO they all got lights ... u seen that ... they all have UV lights ... but i mean no actual basking spot ..... there never really out until lights go out so then why would you need one ????


If you offered one you will probably find they will quite often come out and bask even during the day, all mine do, even the really scatty ones come out into the open and bask, untill you go near the viv that is then they leg it lmfao. Chances are that they are using the heat mat or ceramic for basking heat and assuming its coming fro the UV light, so you may have acctually just confused them into thinking they have one, which is just as good tbh as they do enjoy basking, mainly when they think no-ones about, in fact looking over at mine there are three of mine basking now.

Hey Ian, Those pics are awesome mate, they look fairly chilled out on you too, nice one.


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> If you offered one you will probably find they will quite often come out and bask even during the day, all mine do, even the really scatty ones come out into the open and bask, untill you go near the viv that is then they leg it lmfao. Chances are that they are using the heat mat or ceramic for basking heat and assuming its coming fro the UV light, so you may have acctually just confused them into thinking they have one, which is just as good tbh as they do enjoy basking, mainly when they think no-ones about, in fact looking over at mine there are three of mine basking now.
> 
> Hey Ian, Those pics are awesome mate, they look fairly chilled out on you too, nice one.


bert is never under any light lol ... hes as secretive as poss .... he will let noone see him if possible lol  .... but with doris im gunna try wehen ive got the money to finish her viv  ... im getting tht dome thing we were talking about before  ........... and talking about vivs ..... ive done berts  pics are gunna be up once uploaded  along with an update of doriss /... with her new vine XD


----------



## ginnerone

nice, i'll await the pics.


----------



## spikemu

ginnerone said:


> nice, i'll await the pics.


 
its taking ages !!!! Dam these big pictures my cam takes >.<


----------



## spikemu

FIRST UP .... heres Doris's viv  











and NOW for the main highlight of the show...... welll.... POST 

heres bertys newly done viv  











:whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2: 


im pretty proud of it  ...... LOL 


OK OK OK 

here it is  






































And heres my proof of the secret secretive tokay that is bert 











look into the darknesss lol


----------



## spikemu

tht bad ehy ???? 

oops :blush:


----------



## forteh

Miss giggles is getting stronger, her bites are now starting to go through the gloves, but once Ive scooped her up shes not too bad (although very keen to jump in some random direction). Picking her up usually involves a few quick snaps which now feel like someone pinching hard with nails 

Im not looking forward to the day she decides to properly chew on my fingers 

Mr snuffles has just shed again and is as docile as ever, seem to be having a little difficulty keeping his humidity up at the moment though, seems to be drying out much faster than previously; maybe the increase in temperatures is affecting it. Oh well just need to spray a bit more


----------



## Guest

spikemu said:


> FIRST UP .... heres Doris's viv
> 
> image
> 
> 
> and NOW for the main highlight of the show...... welll.... POST
> 
> heres bertys newly done viv
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2:
> 
> 
> im pretty proud of it  ...... LOL
> 
> 
> OK OK OK
> 
> here it is
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And heres my proof of the secret secretive tokay that is bert
> 
> 
> image
> 
> look into the darknesss lol


They are awesome, good job :2thumb:


----------



## scaleylover

Poddy said:


> mine has a rock to bask on under a sunglow lamp which is about 85-90 degrees. he never uses it. sometimes he has a number 2 on it but thats all really.


Oh lovely so unless you catch it fast your room smells of baked poop

Loving the new setups spikemu


----------



## ginnerone

Vivs look awesome mate, esspetially berts.


@Forteh, glad she's chilling for ya mate, through the gloves eh, expecting owned pics soon then lmfao.


----------



## Guest

Up we go :2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

CHEERS CHAPS and chapettes  

i like berts too ... but im thinkng theres sumin missing !!! but i cant think wat it is !!! lol


----------



## Poddy

possibly a tokay???
might be my eyesight going but i
couldnt spot 1 lol.


----------



## viperd

forteh said:


> Mr snuffles has just shed again and is as docile as ever, seem to be having a little difficulty keeping his humidity up at the moment though, seems to be drying out much faster than previously; maybe the increase in temperatures is affecting it. Oh well just need to spray a bit more


get an old piece of lino and cut it to fit half of the exo lid. then put it on the shiny lino side down so it's water proof we tried this and found it fetched our humitidty up loads !!


----------



## forteh

Ive now blocked off the whole front side of his mesh, was only half blocked before and the humidity is back up to a stable 65-70% minimum


----------



## spikemu

Poddy said:


> possibly a tokay???
> might be my eyesight going but i
> couldnt spot 1 lol.


look at the close up of the cxork bark .... and look into the darkness ... ull be plesantly suprised  

lol


----------



## NBLADE

tokays you say 























































some of my colony


----------



## ginnerone

Yes we did say Tokays and Oh yes, they are very nice:2thumb:
Sorry forteh, completly missed the part of your post with the humidity problem, but alas, the Mrs seems to have told you what i do so no bother and glad its up again, you'll probably find that now the wether is picking up the stat will knock the heating off more and more and ambient heat evaporates the moisture more quickly, just keep an eye on the temps with the blocked vent and the warmer weather, its usually fine but on the odd occasion i have had to cut the lino down to 2/3rds of the vent rather than full just to get some circulation., they'll come out loads more now though with the longer days and the natural light and heat.


----------



## Molly75

Just thought I'd add my free range Toks are barking their lil heads off now they have settled so well they don't shut up LOL on a great note no loose insects in the house with these guys  

And they have grown an inch each


----------



## viperd

NBLADe lovin the 3rd pic so dark n serious looking, great looking collection !!


----------



## maddragon29

Gonna add this one of Shelly cause she looks so cute in it!!


----------



## viperd

awe so so cute, gorgeous !!!!


----------



## viperd

I wanna add some now
this is chomp playin hide n seek








morph lookin ready to jump 








oh n |I have to add one of rocky cos everyone moans when I don't


----------



## maddragon29

Rocky... and one he killed earlier :lol2:


----------



## Nismo75

What kind of price would you expect to pay for a baby both private and shop. With the thread being 136 pages, thought it would be easier to ask.

Also does anyone know if any shop in scotland have them in at the moment?

Cheers


----------



## maddragon29

I'd only expect to pay about £20 for a tokay in a shop.. but chances are they are wc and fierce, and could be carrying anything so quarantine and fecals are 100% essential.
I have no idea about a captive bred baby, i'd imagine it depends on the breeder.

Dont know if any scottish shops have them atm, but i'd imagine most could order in for you.


----------



## jonodrama

maddragon29 said:


> I'd only expect to pay about £20 for a tokay in a shop.. but chances are they are wc and fierce, and could be carrying anything so quarantine and fecals are 100% essential.
> I have no idea about a captive bred baby, i'd imagine it depends on the breeder.
> 
> Dont know if any scottish shops have them atm, but i'd imagine most could order in for you.


I had £15 for CB babys JUST BEFORE XMAS


----------



## maddragon29

I got my shelly in a shop for £17  
we got sykes off of someone who'd taken her from someone else who'd ordered her from the internet and then kept her very badly :bash:


----------



## ginnerone

baby tokays are very differently priced dfependant on where they have come from,
CB = 35-45
CF = 30ish
WC = 15-20
as a rough guide mate, i sell babies for 35-45.


----------



## forteh

Giggles is now up to 50g, settling alittle more, still biting but not jumping across the viv to do so  Also taking crickets off the tweezers without any hesitation.

Snuffles is a horny bugger, called on 4 seperate occasions between 9 and 1 last night!

Took him out for weighing, after being such a good boy and sitting still on the scales he decided to run up my arm and sit on my shoulder. Upon trying to remove him he ran to the small of my back and refused to move. As tame as he is I didnt fancy blindly groping around for a large male tokay gecko 
Ended up having to take my jumper off with him still attached!


----------



## scaleylover

rofl
my beardie tries a very similar manover whenever i try to bath him:lol2:


----------



## viperd

forteh said:


> Giggles is now up to 50g, settling alittle more, still biting but not jumping across the viv to do so  Also taking crickets off the tweezers without any hesitation.
> 
> Snuffles is a horny bugger, called on 4 seperate occasions between 9 and 1 last night!
> 
> Took him out for weighing, after being such a good boy and sitting still on the scales he decided to run up my arm and sit on my shoulder. Upon trying to remove him he ran to the small of my back and refused to move. As tame as he is I didnt fancy blindly groping around for a large male tokay gecko
> Ended up having to take my jumper off with him still attached!


lmao they are so full of character I never move my hand away from the fornt of the viv if I ever have to get them out through fear of losing them
I think ginnerone would kill me lmao !!


----------



## spikemu

Ok ive just had sum bad news (despite knowing it for ages) 

if i do get onto this course in cumbria uni ..... i will have 2 options 

1. find anyone nearish who will lemme lodge and bring my reps 

2.sell my collection / find people to look after them for 3 years 


so what im trying to say if worst comes to worst ...... would anyone on here wanna either take care of bert and doris (or just one of them) for 3 years ... or even keep them ifi can part with them which would be partically hard with doris  she got proper character and everything  




also bump


----------



## Poddy

ive been thinking about gettin echo a lady friend in the near future.
maybe dorris is the right woman for him.
how old and big is she?


----------



## spikemu

tbh i dunno ... the person i got her from said she was 3 but shes pretty small ... and has grownsince ive had her  

if u go back a few pages theres photos of her .... shes got such a character  REALLY fearless since ive been trying to tame her ..... but she does still bite ...... also .... she used to be in with bert but wasbeaten up and had abit of her tail bitten off ... so she might not take well to company


----------



## Poddy

so she prefers to be alone? lol
also if she is 3 she's a lot older than echo so
probably quite a bit bigger too.
the problem is i have only 1 viv suitable for tokays
at the minute and its echo's house lol.
so id need to be quite certain that they would get 
along coz i do not have the facilities for seperate
gecko's at the minute.
i am well aware that if i went out and bought a female
i would need another viv for quarenteen so i am currently
saving up for 1. its probably going to take some time b4 i 
can afford a viv, lights, heat mats, plants and so on.
so until then my options are pretty slim.


----------



## spikemu

im not going to uni till next year ....its just a heads up tht i will be selling up if worst comes to worse


----------



## viperd

ginnerone may doris n bert sit for ya for a few yrs !!! I'll tell him to come on when he gets back 2 moz night !!


----------



## Poddy

yup i'd say ginner is the right man for the job. 
although he mite not let u have them back lolol.:devil:


----------



## viperd

he will we already got 3 viv's for them and he needs to get another at least lol. won't be enough room for them to stay permanent !!


----------



## spikemu

awww xD ...if ginner could tht would be awesum  id sed money like every month to pay for the foodand everything aswell  
and if he wants to continue the taming ..... >.> ill have no objections xD lol


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> awww xD ...if ginner could tht would be awesum  id sed money like every month to pay for the foodand everything aswell
> and if he wants to continue the taming ..... >.> ill have no objections xD lol


 LMFAO, hey i'd love to take them for ya mate but tbh it would either be short term or purchase tbh as what little room i have i will need for another breeding viv, i have about 7 tokays at breeding weight and age now and i need the room for one more trio so i may be able to purchase them off you if your having to get rid.


----------



## Guest

Page 13


----------



## ginnerone

mmmmmmmmmmm nice bump lmfao
well i bought another female the other day, chewy, i anit got any pictures as she appears to be faster than light itself lmfao, will post some as soon as i get some.


----------



## JPP

hi, how much do baby tokays go for? seems like a good thread to ask this:whistling2:


----------



## ginnerone

JPP said:


> hi, how much do baby tokays go for? seems like a good thread to ask this:whistling2:


 You'll be looking at around 35-40 quid for a CB baby Tokay mate.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

ginnerone said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm nice bump lmfao
> well i bought another female the other day, chewy, i anit got any pictures as she appears to be faster than light itself lmfao, will post some as soon as i get some.


some people may start to beleive that you are some sort of tokay fanatic
do ever get children walking up to you and saying"look mum its the crazy tokay man" LMAO


----------



## JPP

ginnerone said:


> You'll be looking at around 35-40 quid for a CB baby Tokay mate.


thanks 
know anyone whos got babies for sale now or soon?
been thinking of getting one


----------



## ginnerone

Ninjaaa23 said:


> some people may start to beleive that you are some sort of tokay fanatic
> do ever get children walking up to you and saying"look mum its the crazy tokay man" LMAO


 Hahaha funnily enough yeah, although they call me the crazy lizard man rather than tokay man lmfao.


JPP said:


> thanks
> know anyone whos got babies for sale now or soon?
> been thinking of getting one


I'm not sure if there is any about at the mo mate as most people seem to be having a bad breeding year for tokays, even me as none of mine have laid any eggs yet. You'll be better off banging a post up in the classifieds for CB baby tokay wanted.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

ginnerone said:


> Hahaha funnily enough yeah, although they call me the crazy lizard man rather than tokay man lmfao.
> 
> I'm not sure if there is any about at the mo mate as most people seem to be having a bad breeding year for tokays, even me as none of mine have laid any eggs yet. You'll be better off banging a post up in the classifieds for CB baby tokay wanted.


probably a stupid question but have u ever had a WC tokay


----------



## ginnerone

Ninjaaa23 said:


> probably a stupid question but have u ever had a WC tokay


yeah, i used to rescue, bring back to health and rehome them so yeah i have had loads through lol, although i still rescue from time to time but forget to rehome them lmfao, i think i have 2-3 now that are LTC


----------



## Ninjaaa23

ginnerone said:


> yeah, i used to rescue, bring back to health and rehome them so yeah i have had loads through lol, although i still rescue from time to time but forget to rehome them lmfao, i think i have 2-3 now that are LTC


so how long to tame 
its just im getn a pair of female flying geckos and they have similar temprement to tokays(they are WC obviously)


----------



## JPP

ginnerone said:


> Hahaha funnily enough yeah, although they call me the crazy lizard man rather than tokay man lmfao.
> 
> I'm not sure if there is any about at the mo mate as most people seem to be having a bad breeding year for tokays, even me as none of mine have laid any eggs yet. You'll be better off banging a post up in the classifieds for CB baby tokay wanted.


thanks but its not urgent because i dont know if il get one 100% im moving on my youngest 2 female albino leos to family so il have some space, possibly for a tokay or crestie


----------



## ginnerone

Ninjaaa23 said:


> so how long to tame
> its just im getn a pair of female flying geckos and they have similar temprement to tokays(they are WC obviously)


it can take a year in some cases but some may never tame at all, i rescued a sudan white spotted gecko which was rehomed a few weeks ago and i tried for a few months to tame it and it was worse that any tokay i ever had lmfao, it used to lunge at me and try to take chunks out, little brute.


----------



## ginnerone

JPP said:


> thanks but its not urgent because i dont know if il get one 100% im moving on my youngest 2 female albino leos to family so il have some space, possibly for a tokay or crestie


 Ah well if there's no rush then keep an eye out on here or on the main lizard section as you do see them pop up from time to time.


----------



## Ninjaaa23

ginnerone said:


> it can take a year in some cases but some may never tame at all, i rescued a sudan white spotted gecko which was rehomed a few weeks ago and i tried for a few months to tame it and it was worse that any tokay i ever had lmfao, it used to lunge at me and try to take chunks out, little brute.


lright lol cheers
the beauty of flying geckos is their bite doesnt hurt lol
so thy can bite away


----------



## JPP

ginnerone said:


> Ah well if there's no rush then keep an eye out on here or on the main lizard section as you do see them pop up from time to time.


will do thanks again

off to the pet shop now to renew a uvb for my cham , its liek a disco in here

hopefully il stay away from the vivs and wont buy anything :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ginnerone

Ninjaaa23 said:


> lright lol cheers
> the beauty of flying geckos is their bite doesnt hurt lol
> so thy can bite away


 hahaha yeah their bite don't hurt as much but they are like ligtening giving several million bite marks in a millisecond lmfao


----------



## Ninjaaa23

ginnerone said:


> hahaha yeah their bite don't hurt as much but they are like ligtening giving several million bite marks in a millisecond lmfao


:lol2::lol2::lol2:
u ever had any before


----------



## ginnerone

JPP said:


> will do thanks again
> 
> off to the pet shop now to renew a uvb for my cham , its liek a disco in here
> 
> hopefully il stay away from the vivs and wont buy anything :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 hahaha, yeah, sometimes its nice to rehome them from pet shops as most pet shops won't stock them so any they have in are usually trade's or unwanted pets so its nice to give them a permanent home.


----------



## Wabbit

thought i'd share my Chucky with you 
YouTube - chucky (Tokay).flv


----------



## Guest

Wabbit said:


> thought i'd share my Chucky with you
> YouTube - chucky (Tokay).flv


Awesome : victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23

Wabbit said:


> thought i'd share my Chucky with you
> YouTube - chucky (Tokay).flv


lol chucky cam 
thats a sweet idea (that way you dont annoy ur tokay)


----------



## Wabbit

i did a 12 hour recording the other day... was fun watching that back! lol


----------



## Wabbit

There's a couple more here...inc a couple of crestie vids YouTube - Rhacopedia's Channel


----------



## Guest

Zod just really CBA to move can he :lol2:


----------



## Wabbit

He is camera shy lol


----------



## Guest

Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule Tokays rule


Blind yet? :lol2:


----------



## Guest

Bumpage : victory:


----------



## spikemu

Bert was treated to a small mo9use today  as snalkey didnt want it and i guessed he would enjopy sumin like tht  ... so no c4rickets for him today or he'll get FAT !! lol 

tried to get a photo .. FAILED


----------



## ginnerone

lmfao, lovin the tokay appreciation there chris lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23

tokays 
kick ass


----------



## ginnerone

well i'm glad we got that out of the way and know we are all reading from the same hymn sheet lmfao.


----------



## Guest

A well deserved bump :no1:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> A well deserved bump :no1:


 AGREED bumpage was required


----------



## Geckogirl_88

Dude, I luv that u nd ur tokay have the same coloured eyes lol.
Twas meant to be :lol2:









Cant believe how tame he is! 
x


----------



## ginnerone

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Dude, I luv that u nd ur tokay have the same coloured eyes lol.
> Twas meant to be :lol2:
> image
> 
> Cant believe how tame he is!
> x


 he's uba tame, i have took some awesome pictures with him


----------



## Rauri

wow some awesome pics there,hes not doing much for the tokay's fierce reputation tho :lol2:

shame the tank ive sitting empty aint tall enough or id be having a tokay for my next gecko :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

Rauri said:


> wow some awesome pics there,hes not doing much for the tokay's fierce reputation tho :lol2:
> 
> shame the tank ive sitting empty aint tall enough or id be having a tokay for my next gecko :2thumb:


 Shame indeed, they are such and awesome and active gecko, even when they aren't tame they never fail to impress


----------



## Guest

It was all looking unhopeful recently about getting the tok, but all has worked out so toks ahoy


----------



## Rauri

guess when ive found an occupant for the 48x18x18 il be buying another exoterra for a tokay then :lol2: was tempted by one to start with but went for a crestie as it was my first rep


----------



## Wabbit

More Chucky and Sid

YouTube - Chucky (Tokay Gecko) eating Dubia Roach.avi

YouTube - Sid (Tokay Gecko).avi


----------



## ginnerone

Tokays rock, they are the greatest gecko, obviously, thats why they were named the Gekko Gecko, they might as well have called it the N*1 gecko


----------



## Wabbit

the last few nights chucky has been quacking now, it is such an awesome sound, got to be the funniest thing ever!


----------



## Rauri

cant beleive im away to ask this but whats an ideal size viv for a male tokay?


----------



## Guest

Rauri said:


> cant beleive im away to ask this but whats an ideal size viv for a male tokay?


Minimum is a 45cm,45cm,60cm (H) : victory:


----------



## ginnerone

hellooooooooo


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> hellooooooooo


:welcome:


----------



## ginnerone

Ooh thanks


----------



## spikemu

*tumble weed* 

wow this is 1st time i been on here properly in AAAAAAAGES 

and check what i found


----------



## xvickyx

ginnerone said:


> he's uba tame, i have took some awesome pictures with him
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


thats so awesome, who says tokays aren't tame ah :mf_dribble:


----------



## spikemu

this lil son of a ...thread .. needs to make a come back PRONTO !!!  

so heres a new piccy of the lovlyt doris XD


edited a tad ofcourse XD


----------



## ginnerone

Ooh pretty and by the looks of it she's seen something very interesting, possibly a crix or some buried tresure


----------



## spikemu

her part time job is a gundog >.>


----------



## ginnerone

spikemu said:


> her part time job is a gundog >.>


bwahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Guest

spikemu said:


> this lil son of a ...thread .. needs to make a come back PRONTO !!!
> 
> so heres a new piccy of the lovlyt doris XD
> 
> 
> edited a tad ofcourse XD
> 
> image


I got it.... the toe on the right foot did it... that's why his face is blurred out :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _Ben_

Right, sorry to break up this frivolity with a question.....

I have noticed on my tokays inside toes on he back feet have no nails, and I think I saw the same on his front feet. Is this a common thing? Or just a random coincidence that mine is missing a nail on the same toe on each foot.


----------



## gszwed

YAY For Tokays!

Will upload pics of my little Roger and Val later on :2thumb:


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Just because I can










*note to Ginnerone* notice the tail starting to bulk up abit :2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

snakeskinshoes said:


> Just because I can
> 
> image
> 
> *note to Ginnerone* notice the tail starting to bulk up abit :2thumb:


 awewww hapy tokay with wet toes XD


----------



## Geckogirl_88

I want a tokay 
No space left in my house tho 
xx


----------



## ginnerone

Where the hell did this thread come back from, i thought it had died lmfao ,


snakeskinshoes said:


> Just because I can
> 
> image
> 
> *note to Ginnerone* notice the tail starting to bulk up abit :2thumb:


:2thumb:, nice and blue and putting some weight on, looks great mate



Geckogirl_88 said:


> I want a tokay
> No space left in my house tho
> xx


WHAT, theres always room for a tok, 45x45x60 tucked in a corner and your away, although it will soon make its way to the front when you realise how awesome they are.


----------



## gszwed

Roger and Val









Roger showing his lovely teeth









The beautiful Val









Roger and Val









Roger









Val









Roger flashing a smile


----------



## spikemu

AHHHHHHHHH

doris is refusing food  ... she has calmed completely down .. i could even stroke her .. i got a feeling she is shedding .. but AHH shes gone all dark :/ ... hasnt eaten for about a week tho :/ starting to get worried 

advice ?????


----------



## forteh

Mr snuffles goes really dark (and a bit grumpy) for up to a fortnight before he sheds, then its all back to bright blue and happy again 

Had a veritable tokay chorus last night, mr snuffles on bass and boo (formerly stump) on falsetto. Both singing over miss giggles in the middle tank 
Horny buggers!


----------



## spikemu

thts wat i was hoping it is .. sfingers crossed  ... shes started laying at the bottom of her tank now tho :/ refusing to eat and everything :/


----------



## Geckogirl_88

forteh said:


> Mr snuffles goes really dark (and a bit grumpy) for up to a fortnight before he sheds, then its all back to bright blue and happy again
> 
> Had a veritable tokay chorus last night, mr snuffles on bass and boo (formerly stump) on falsetto. Both singing over miss giggles in the middle tank
> Horny buggers!


lol nice.
I love how boo has skipped tennor altogether and has just gone straight to falsetto! lol. So cute!

Do they sing even if there isn't a female?
Only I was thinking that if exo tanks stack, I might get a male tokay nd stack it above or below my female crested gecko. Think he'd sing for her? lol
xx


----------



## Alfonzo

Alfonzo said:


> Hey all
> 
> I'm quite interested in the possibility of expanding my hobby - and looking into the possibility of getting a reptile with legs!! :gasp:
> 
> Have always kinda liked tokays, I like the idea of a gecko that is a bit larger and dare I say it...feistier than your standard leopard!
> 
> I was just wondering about housing them and such - I might have a 3x2x2 foot viv becoming available in my reptile room soon. it will be wooden - most people seem to keep tokays in glass exo terras as far as I can tell - are they ok in wooden vivs? and are these dimensions ok for a pair or maybe a 1.2 group? I'm at the very beginning of research here, would just be interested in peoples opinions.
> 
> Any help you guys could give would be great.
> 
> Cheers,
> Al



Revisiting this from MONTHS ago, I decided against using a 3x2x2 for Toks, but I have room for a viv with base dimensions of 18"x18", and it can be as tall as reasonably practical, I was thinking about 42". Any thoughts on the suitability of these dimensions for a small group (1.1 or maybe 1.2) or should I stick to an individual in this size? 

Many thanks,
Alex


----------



## spikemu

lets kick this thread back into life 

how is everyones tokays ????? 

ive moved bert into doris's old viv (after hugeclean out) 

and he seems happier then ever  

so heres a piccy XD


----------



## forteh

Mr snuffles has put on almost 20g in the last few months!
Miss giggles is calming down a lot 
Boo is getting big


----------



## spikemu

forteh said:


> Mr snuffles has put on almost 20g in the last few months!
> Miss giggles is calming down a lot
> Boo is getting big


 
lol mrsnuffles becoming mr chunkster


----------



## forteh

I know, he was 85g when I got him, he is now close to 130g!


----------



## scaleylover

spikemu said:


> lets kick this thread back into life
> 
> how is everyones tokays ?????
> 
> ive moved bert into doris's old viv (after hugeclean out)
> 
> and he seems happier then ever
> 
> so heres a piccy XD
> 
> image


one word.... Beautiful


----------



## spikemu

forteh said:


> I know, he was 85g when I got him, he is now close to 130g!


 
hahah  ... hes been on a ballooning holiday at yours  



scaleylover said:


> one word.... Beautiful


 
thanky you


----------



## viperd

he is stunning, after loosing several toks this year we are down to only 3 very pretty girls, and have sold one of our big viv's we have got 4 eggs cooking 2 of which are due anyday, so we'll have baby tok's fingers crossed .


----------



## spikemu

viperd said:


> he is stunning, after loosing several toks this year we are down to only 3 very pretty girls, and have sold one of our big viv's we have got 4 eggs cooking 2 of which are due anyday, so we'll have baby tok's fingers crossed .


 
awww sorry bout your losses 

bad year for tokays :/ ... i lost doris a few months ago  bad times


----------

